# 2014-2015 Ohio Snow & Ice Thread



## Young Pup

Ok here we go.


----------



## Young Pup

And here is the 18z from today.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the 12z


----------



## Fannin76

Brucek tried to warn us about not changing the thread


----------



## Young Pup

Near thread will change everyone's luck.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1894083 said:


> Near thread will change everyone's luck.


I hope I've had bad vehicle luck so far.


----------



## muffy189

Well I was game for the new thread


----------



## procuts0103

Let it snow!


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1894070 said:


> Here is the 12z


Wish it was a bit more for us but I'll take any event we can get


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1894164 said:


> Wish it was a bit more for us but I'll take any event we can get


Yep me too. Here is the 0z through 102 hours.


----------



## allseasons87

Euro puts us at .5-1"


----------



## Flawless440

New Thread... Nice place you have here...


----------



## procuts0103

New thread new snow?? Hope so!


----------



## Young Pup

Last nights 0z run. The gfs is back to where it was. Not showing much cold again.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1894083 said:


> Near thread will change everyone's luck.


I hope not, I like the luck we've been having! Allthough, I am ready to plow again...starting to get bored.


----------



## procuts0103

I'm sure old man winter will bring us some white gold...


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like a salt run tomorrow night??


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1894777 said:


> Looks like a salt run tomorrow night??


Looks like a salt run for you guys up on the lake shore and points just south.

I think


----------



## muffy189

Bossman 92;1894812 said:


> Looks like a salt run for you guys up on the lake shore and points just south.
> 
> I think


Where are you bossman


----------



## kc2006

weeeeeeeeeeee subscribing


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like nothing down here in C-BUST.


----------



## cwby_ram

Alright, I'm in the new thread. Keep forgetting to check in. Doesn't quite feel like winter yet. Still trying to finish up some projects before the ground freezes...


----------



## Maclawnco

News was saying this year's Temps are supposedly right on track w average. Hard to believe.


----------



## procuts0103

AccuWeather says 2 to 4 tomorrow for us...


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1895259 said:


> AccuWeather says 2 to 4 tomorrow for us...


Need any help? Haha


----------



## procuts0103

to be honest I would love just to go out and spread some salt I just want to get out and do something


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1895479 said:


> to be honest I would love just to go out and spread some salt I just want to get out and do something


I would love to do some easy money salt runs! Just mounted a buyers spreader on our quad for walks and I'm itchin to try it out. No more buckets!!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1895799 said:


> I would love to do some easy money salt runs! Just mounted a buyers spreader on our quad for walks and I'm itchin to try it out. No more buckets!!


did you buy that quad off a private seller or at a dealer??


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1895959 said:


> did you buy that quad off a private seller or at a dealer??


I got it at motorcycle maxx off of Columbus pike (route 23) in Lewis Center. They have quite a few new & used ones available.


----------



## Maclawnco

Had a 6 acre site change from per event to seasonal today. Sorry guys but I'll be praying it doesn't snow at all this winter. Almost 70% of our acres are fixed fee now.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1895968 said:


> I got it at motorcycle maxx off of Columbus pike (route 23) in Lewis Center. They have quite a few new & used ones available.


Ha, I was just on their website.  thank you.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1895973 said:


> Ha, I was just on their website.  thank you.


Tell them John Balcerek referred you and I'll get $50 haha


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1895979 said:


> Tell them John Balcerek referred you and I'll get $50 haha


NIce. LOL Got a friend that has a friend that is selling one. Just poking around looking to see what is out there.


----------



## born2farm

allseasons87;1895799 said:


> I would love to do some easy money salt runs! Just mounted a buyers spreader on our quad for walks and I'm itchin to try it out. No more buckets!!


You buy the buyers atv spreader? I just mounted one on one of my quads. Curious to see how it works as well.


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1896062 said:


> You buy the buyers atv spreader? I just mounted one on one of my quads. Curious to see how it works as well.


I have one that i use to use on my UTV for fert treatments. It works well. Made a makeshift long handle to open and close the hopper. Ran it off a toggle switch mounted in the dash board.


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1896070 said:


> I have one that i use to use on my UTV for fert treatments. It works well. Made a makeshift long handle to open and close the hopper. Ran it off a toggle switch mounted in the dash board.


Good to hear. I made deflectors to keep ice melt off the landscaping ect. We shall see how it does


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1896118 said:


> Good to hear. I made deflectors to keep ice melt off the landscaping ect. We shall see how it does


The cotter pin that holds spinner disk to the motor shaft broke a few times. Had to use a thicker one..


----------



## procuts0103

Need some dam snow to try out these new toys!


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1896062 said:


> You buy the buyers atv spreader? I just mounted one on one of my quads. Curious to see how it works as well.


Yea it's the buyers 100lb. I gotta mount a skirt around the spinner so product will drop down rather than spreading out too far.


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1896214 said:


> Need some dam snow to try out these new toys!


And pay the bills lol! No seasonals here! Tough to land in the Columbus market.


----------



## Pit Crew

I hear ya on the snow,been waiting to use this since March. Like two days after plow was installed they were calling for 8to10. I was pumped,got about an inch.


----------



## magneto259

Maclawnco;1895971 said:


> Had a 6 acre site change from per event to seasonal today. Sorry guys but I'll be praying it doesn't snow at all this winter. Almost 70% of our acres are fixed fee now.


Do you structure your contracts so the customer can switch when they want? Or did they ask to? Just curious.


----------



## Maclawnco

magneto259;1896419 said:


> Do you structure your contracts so the customer can switch when they want? Or did they ask to? Just curious.


No, the contract isn't supposed to work that way but they called and told me how not was going to be. It was either we can or someone else will.


----------



## procuts0103

Seasonal is way better anyways. Nice to know what you got coming in.


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1896335 said:


> And pay the bills lol! No seasonals here! Tough to land in the Columbus market.


Amen to that!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1896446 said:


> Seasonal is way better anyways. Nice to know what you got coming in.


I agree. I'd rather take the gamble on having a season like last year every 3-5 years and have consistent income every month from Nov. to Mar.

It comes out a wash in the end if you bid things right. It's all about the averages. Going 2-3 years with COL increases only on a contract helps spread the risk out for both parties.

We still have a few smaller per push accounts, and 1 HOA that is too damn picky to sell a seasonal to. But 90% is seasonal all inclusive, and after having it like that for 2 seasons, this is the 3rd I wouldn't want it any other way.

It teaches you to be efficient!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's snowing like crazy here in Wooster...looking out my front window the grass is almost white and pavement is turning slushy...maybe a salt run if this keeps up much longer.


----------



## magneto259

Maclawnco;1896443 said:


> No, the contract isn't supposed to work that way but they called and told me how not was going to be. It was either we can or someone else will.


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## procuts0103

AccuWeather is now calling for 3 to 6 up here now... haha those clowns!


----------



## Pit Crew

procuts0103;1896620 said:


> AccuWeather is now calling for 3 to 6 up here now... haha those clowns!


Hope we get some of that. I`m about 45 min. South of you. Right now they are saying little to no accumulation. But we all no how accurate they can be.


----------



## Drain Bamaged

we got a dusting here in Doylestown NOTHING stuck i am starting to think i am in tthe curse of the new plow truck


----------



## JohnRoscoe

I keep a simple HTML weather page on our company's internal Intranet, was updating today and noticed that this graphic is by far my favorite, and has been reliably updating every 15 minutes for years. Might be a good one to bookmark in your mobile browser, lightweight and dead simple.

http://images.intellicast.com/WxImages/RadarLoop/day_None_anim.gif


----------



## Bossman 92

JohnRoscoe;1896802 said:


> I keep a simple HTML weather page on our company's internal Intranet, was updating today and noticed that this graphic is by far my favorite, and has been reliably updating every 15 minutes for years. Might be a good one to bookmark in your mobile browser, lightweight and dead simple.
> 
> http://images.intellicast.com/WxImages/RadarLoop/day_None_anim.gif


That's about the only radar I check anymore.


----------



## procuts0103

All we need is it to come 75 more miles west


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1896879 said:


> All we need is it to come 75 more miles west


And to Dayton


----------



## procuts0103

Near 50 on monday... Ahhhhh


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1897291 said:


> Near 50 on monday... Ahhhhh


Ik This Weather is starting to piss me off


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1897291 said:


> Near 50 on monday... Ahhhhh


 
Works for me!

Everyone can blame me for this winter so far...it's about like 2011-2012. I bought a new plow for my truck that year and didn't use it once. I bought a new plow for my truck this year and so far it's looking like only using it once.

So, in order to keep Mother Nature happy and on this same course for a couple more months, I'm going to buy an Ebling for my truck!


----------



## procuts0103

Don't you dare!


----------



## Drain Bamaged

i have gotten to use my new to me blade once this season i had put the plow on my ext cab for more room to help with my back and disbilitys


----------



## procuts0103

Not a flake here. Still calling for 3-6. Wtf


----------



## Maclawnco

Just waiting for our seasonal cheques to come in.


----------



## procuts0103

Yep. But some per pushes coming in would be nice too


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1897367 said:


> Don't you dare!


Just got off the phone with Scott at K&R...they have them the soonest of anyone...down payment made!!!! Should have it installed right after the first of the year.

Lets see how many shear pins I break the first night...if there is one this year!

Ebling was the second week of Feburary...not waiting that long!


----------



## Maclawnco

A coleague was at our office today and he said his weather service is forecasting possibility of a Christmas storm. Anything else support this?


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;1897643 said:


> Just got off the phone with Scott at K&R...they have them the soonest of anyone...down payment made!!!! Should have it installed right after the first of the year.
> 
> Lets see how many shear pins I break the first night...if there is one this year!
> 
> Ebling was the second week of Feburary...not waiting that long!


BTW, congrats on the new toy... or tool.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Maclawnco;1897685 said:


> A coleague was at our office today and he said his weather service is forecasting possibility of a Christmas storm. Anything else support this?


I hope your buddy is full of ****


----------



## procuts0103

Ok I gotta ask... why are some of you guys not wanting any snow but are in the snow business? ?? I mean I know you have contracts and get paid no matter what. I also have a lot of contracts but I enjoy going out couple times a week. If you bid them right you will still make money plowing 20 or so times a season.


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;1897692 said:


> Ok I gotta ask... why are some of you guys not wanting any snow but are in the snow business? ?? I mean I know you have contracts and get paid no matter what. I also have a lot of contracts but I enjoy going out couple times a week. If you bid them right you will still make money plowing 20 or so times a season.


With a question like that, I have to assume you're still a one truck operation. Nothing wrong with that. But as soon as you start scaling your business, the headaches are exponential. Even yesterday on a beautiful day, we get a call from a site manager complaining that one of our loaders is in the wrong place. Well, it just so happens that the low life's that live in the area vandalized the electric system on it, it won't start, and we're waiting for our service truck to repair. Never ending BS.


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;1897697 said:


> With a question like that, I have to assume you're still a one truck operation. Nothing wrong with that. But as soon as you start scaling your business, the headaches are exponential. Even yesterday on a beautiful day, we get a call from a site manager complaining that one of our loaders is in the wrong place. Well, it just so happens that the low life's that live in the area vandalized the electric system on it, it won't start, and we're waiting for our service truck to repair. Never ending BS.


if its such a headache why not scale down? or get out of the business? i see you big guys always saying we budget for 9 months work, snow is icing on the cake. if thats the case why take on so much?


----------



## Young Pup

Maclawnco;1897685 said:


> A coleague was at our office today and he said his weather service is forecasting possibility of a Christmas storm. Anything else support this?


The Euro has been showing a storm around that time for the past couple runs. The Gfs is starting to show signs of the same storm but it is staying south of us. The gfs still has a way to come to get back in the game from being so far off here lately.

I mean it had us being warm most of this week. Yet, we have been colder than what it had projected. We will warm this weekend, but how far will we warm? Time will tell, but it is showing to much of a warm bias still.


----------



## Flawless440

I would rather make money and not work... Seems like a win win to me


----------



## procuts0103

No sir. We have 5 trucks of our own with 4 subs that help every storm. We also have a volvo l70c loader and 2 skid steers with pushers. We are not as a big as you, by far but do pretty good. We get good money for our seasonals. They are 1 inch triggers so they get spoiled. I love plow season. I would be happy plowing 5 times a week. And I would still make money on seasonals. You can't do this for nothing. All I'm saying is i hear guys saying all the time I hope it doesn't snow. Well what the hell are you in snowplowing business for? Just makes me laugh. It's very important in my opinion to have a mixed bag of work. We are very very lucky to have some sweet per push deals. About 3500 a push when you total it all up. Again probably not as much as most on here but very blessed to be this busy. 

Sorry for the rant but just gets under my skin. Let it snow!!!


----------



## procuts0103

One other thing to think about. We all have these seasonals and it doesn't snow. We still get paid right. But.... next year they say. We paid you all last year for doing nothing. We want to do per push. Then everyone will be praying for storms all year. It's a fine line. We need snow from time to time so the customer is getting something for their money. So again I say. Where is the snow! Lol


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1897719 said:


> No sir. We have 5 trucks of our own with 4 subs that help every storm. We also have a volvo l70c loader and 2 skid steers with pushers. We are not as a big as you, by far but do pretty good. We get good money for our seasonals. They are 1 inch triggers so they get spoiled. I love plow season. I would be happy plowing 5 times a week. And I would still make money on seasonals. You can't do this for nothing. All I'm saying is i hear guys saying all the time I hope it doesn't snow. Well what the hell are you in snowplowing business for? Just makes me laugh. It's very important in my opinion to have a mixed bag of work. We are very very lucky to have some sweet per push deals. About 3500 a push when you total it all up. Again probably not as much as most on here but very blessed to be this busy.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but just gets under my skin. Let it snow!!!


Great post. No seasonals here, all per push. Even If I had seasonal and we did not get snow, I would be going out of my mind sitting on my butt all winter.


----------



## procuts0103

It's just nice to work for your money. Well work a little! Lol


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1897785 said:


> It's just nice to work for your money. Well work a little! Lol


I am the same way. As long as I don't over do it.   Like 2 hours a day. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Please read guys:

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=260


----------



## davisons4season

I wanted the snow to stay away so we could finish christmas light installs. Much easier if theres no snow on the roof right? We are pretty well done with them now , just a few odds and ends. We have been doing them since Nov 1st. We still have property cleanups and a few landscape projects yet, but they can be fillers throughout the winter in between snows now.
I think a lot of you are getting too impatient, the snow is coming and we'll probably be sick of it by March.


----------



## Young Pup

davisons4season;1897831 said:


> I wanted the snow to stay away so we could finish christmas light installs. Much easier if theres no snow on the roof right? We are pretty well done with them now , just a few odds and ends. We have been doing them since Nov 1st. We still have property cleanups and a few landscape projects yet, but they can be fillers throughout the winter in between snows now.
> I think a lot of you are getting too impatient, the snow is coming and we'll probably be sick of it by March.


We just got done today doing cleanups. Got two left. My yard, and one with Bradford pears in the front. Hoping they all drop this weekend. So I am not completely done. LOL But, I am glad I am.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1897842 said:


> We just got done today doing cleanups. Got two left. My yard, and one with Bradford pears in the front. Hoping they all drop this weekend. So I am not completely done. LOL But, I am glad I am.


Same Here: We finished our patio today.. Hoping it hits 50 this weekend so the poly sets up.
Other crews finished leaves today.. Dam oaks and pears hold on forever..

Trying to talk a customer into starting another patio Monday, or doin a snow dance


----------



## kc2006

Calm down people, it's early December, it will snow.

As for how much I want, give me 5 salt runs a week mmm dats where the money is! Oh and I guess a 2" snow every now and then.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;1897942 said:


> Calm down people, it's early December, it will snow.
> 
> As for how much I want, give me 5 salt runs a week mmm dats where the money is! Oh and I guess a 2" snow every now and then.


I could go for that lol


----------



## muffy189

KC does enviroscapes do alot up your way? They've been trying to scab everything they can in Salem


----------



## Maclawnco

Fannin76;1897710 said:


> if its such a headache why not scale down? or get out of the business? i see you big guys always saying we budget for 9 months work, snow is icing on the cake. if thats the case why take on so much?


We budget for 12 months actually. Allows us to offer year round employment and thus much better employees. Only do it for my employees. If it was only me, I'd go to Mexico all winter. Don Julio and I would be great friends


----------



## Flawless440

I need A Boss Bracket RT3... Super Duty 08-15... Can't find it used for nothing


----------



## Lake Effect OH

Well might as well pull off the blades !! Looks like a landscaping week next week out my window. Oh well landscaping money is just as green as snow money right?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Maclawnco;1897686 said:


> BTW, congrats on the new toy... or tool.


From your experience, what kind of spare parts should I have on hand? Shear bolts of course, but anything else?


muffy189;1897957 said:


> KC does enviroscapes do alot up your way? They've been trying to scab everything they can in Salem


I've seen a couple of their trucks in Wooster. Wish they'd go back to Lowballer Scabville where they came from.

Why grow a business if you're just giving the work away...doesn't make sense.


----------



## kc2006

muffy189;1897957 said:


> KC does enviroscapes do alot up your way? They've been trying to scab everything they can in Salem


I have the joys of seeing them daily, they rent a lot next to my house for their youngstown outfit. They've lost a lot here, people loved the price and then hated the quality and the overservicing. I lost a trucking depot to them, I had it for years, got $120 to mow the place, they came in for $42. They did mulch there for $250, it takes 20 yards of mulch. They're awesome.


----------



## Mike S

I saw those clowns down here one day and was like wtf and then find out my friend was working for them. They had a hub I was told east of Columbus...... na not really it was a barn thats falling over at sr310 and i70 just south of 70.


----------



## allseasons87

Maclawnco;1897685 said:


> A coleague was at our office today and he said his weather service is forecasting possibility of a Christmas storm. Anything else support this?


Long range GFS is showing a good chance of it. The GFS has been a bit screwy, and it's still a ways out. But bring it on!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

kc2006;1898151 said:


> They did mulch there for $250, it takes 20 yards of mulch. They're awesome.


The efficiencies of the "Mulch Mule" at it's finest...hahahahaha. It can even work magic and make mulch for you. Maybe that's why they're so expensive.


----------



## procuts0103

And yet these clowns get bigger every year


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1898177 said:


> And yet these clowns get bigger every year


"Investors"

How a business run like that can even be skewed as an investment, I'll never understand.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1898161 said:


> I saw those clowns down here one day and was like wtf and then find out my friend was working for them. They had a hub I was told east of Columbus...... na not really it was a barn thats falling over at sr310 and i70 just south of 70.


I saw two of their trucks at BPS and said the same thing. WTF is this. LOL I guess they have easy access to their hub if they forget the keys to the lock.


----------



## procuts0103

Do they mow Timken bearing on 77? If so it does look nice.


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1898189 said:


> I saw two of their trucks at BPS and said the same thing. WTF is this. LOL I guess they have easy access to their hub if they forget the keys to the lock.


The funny thing is they have been down here for 3 years!! I think most of there stuff is parked out side.


----------



## Mike S

Today feels like a good roosters day!


----------



## kc2006

Mike S;1898218 said:


> The funny thing is they have been down here for 3 years!! I think most of there stuff is parked out side.


They have all enclosed trailers here yet they unload all the mowers nightly, and let them all sit outside all winter. I could go snap a pic right now of 50 grandstands sitting in a corner.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1898192 said:


> Do they mow Timken bearing on 77? If so it does look nice.


Ya, they've had Timken for several years.


----------



## muffy189

Last year they took a doctors office from me, this year they tried a couple of my other lots and under bid me bad but thankfully my customers like my work. I got a call from the doctor the other day ask if is take them back of course I said sure but not at the same price. They wanted me to meet eviroscapes price. Uuummmm I am in buisness to make money not loose it lol


----------



## Maclawnco

If you pay your employees $8 an hour, your think you could lower your rates? Pretty sure you could. There are compromises that are made for the sake of growth. How about this one: if you only paid the driver of a 4 or 5 man crew while they are traveling to first and from last site of every day, think you could go lower? There are all sorts of games you can play to keep your margins while growing and lowering your service costs.


----------



## muffy189

Maclawnco;1898301 said:


> If you pay your employees $8 an hour, your think you could lower your rates? Pretty sure you could. There are compromises that are made for the sake of growth. How about this one: if you only paid the driver of a 4 or 5 man crew while they are traveling to first and from last site of every day, think you could go lower? There are all sorts of games you can play to keep your margins while growing and lowering your service costs.


Im a one man operation and not looking at growing, I did those headaches once trying to deal with employees and subs, its alto more profitable this way and I don't have reliability issues or no where near as many breakdowns lol


----------



## Dan R 4000

muffy189;1897957 said:


> KC does enviroscapes do alot up your way? They've been trying to scab everything they can in Salem


They are trying really hard for Salem so watch out they tried to take our lot there also


----------



## muffy189

Dan R 4000;1898535 said:


> They are trying really hard for Salem so watch out they tried to take our lot there also


What do you have here?


----------



## Dan R 4000

muffy189;1898541 said:


> What do you have here?


Big box store


----------



## muffy189

Dan R 4000;1898571 said:


> Big box store


Hummmm which one might that be lol, in a one big box town


----------



## Flawless440

I say let them and brickmen bid against each other till they put each other out of business


----------



## SnoDaddy

procuts0103;1897692 said:


> Ok I gotta ask... why are some of you guys not wanting any snow but are in the snow business? ?? I mean I know you have contracts and get paid no matter what. I also have a lot of contracts but I enjoy going out couple times a week. If you bid them right you will still make money plowing 20 or so times a season.[/QUOTE
> 
> It can snow in January. I like getting paid to not work. I sure as hell don't want to plow on Xmas. If you do, you have issues


----------



## racer47

any you guys do any plowing, salting for universal property services.,family dollar .they contacted me today and want me to do 1 right next to my lots I do . one of those call in when doing job deals .pay 30 days out . I looked at it , just salting price was ok ,plowing and salting was a little low I think.


----------



## Young Pup

I would expect this to drop a little more south and east over the next few days. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## Young Pup

A few hours later.


----------



## Young Pup

24 more hours later.


----------



## Young Pup

Last one. I am going to bed.


----------



## procuts0103

Finally some signs of life!


----------



## Flawless440

Bring it... Im out of work... Ill plow on Xmas... Jews don't give a dam.. All about the $$$$$ LOL


----------



## procuts0103

Flawless440;1898904 said:


> Bring it... Im out of work... Ill plow on Xmas... Jews don't give a dam.. All about the $$$$$ LOL


That's right! Who cares what day it is. Making money is what I'm talking about!


----------



## muffy189

Wouldn't the first time plowing on Christmas and it won't be the last


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1898921 said:


> That's right! Who cares what day it is. Making money is what I'm talking about!


As long as the fam saves some leftovers, let it snow!


----------



## Young Pup

Live by the models.....


----------



## Young Pup

Die by the models... this will change over and over again for the next few runs. That is the wrong one. That is from last night.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the today's complete run. Sorry.


----------



## allseasons87

Not much for us at 384 hours out. Still time for things to change and track more in our favor. Gimme some salt runs!!


----------



## procuts0103

At this point 2 inch snow would be great.


----------



## Flawless440

First day of winter Dec. 21st... still have a week


----------



## Young Pup

As it turns out, I was going to tear down the leaf truck today. Called someone as I have not heard from him about his rental property that I cleanup. Well, not only that one but he gave me 7 more addresses to do too. So 8 from him and 3 others that called and want me to come back out. So hopefully on Monday I will be completely done with leaves. lol At least I put the mowers away today.


----------



## Young Pup

Posting the 0z runs last night to compare to today's 12z run. 192 hours.


----------



## Young Pup

Now we have the 384 hours on the oz


----------



## procuts0103

Ha nothing...


----------



## Bossman 92

I was hoping we could have a break from about the 23rd through the 1st. Wife and kids are off school for Christmas break and it's always nice to spend time with friends and family then. If we do get snow hopefully it's in small amounts.


----------



## Flawless440

Seems like you can never get a break with having to keep guys working. Spring break i always take off to Florida, get the guys going on a huge mulch job while im gone.


----------



## Young Pup

And yet again the changes continue. We will see about a zillion different solutions between now and then.


----------



## Young Pup

And the 384 hour map.


----------



## procuts0103

Salt run mid week? ?


----------



## procuts0103

Fox 8 now says midweek some wintry mix... could be salt run or maybe plow?


----------



## Fannin76

FINALLY my truck is finished!


----------



## procuts0103

Great now it will never snow lol


----------



## CELandscapes

I'll go wash mine tomorrow


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1900166 said:


> Great now it will never snow lol


Good!!!! payuppayup


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1900166 said:


> Great now it will never snow lol


no you have it wrong.......thats what its been waiting on. ive been waiting like 2 months for this motor to get put it. got my gmc back the night before that first storm in november and it broke on my last property. now this truck is done so watch out lol.


----------



## procuts0103

Im taking spreaders out of all 3 trucks and putting them back into storage!


----------



## Young Pup

Been busy all night doing paperwork and then I had to play police officer a little bit ago. Followed some guy crusing our alleys with a bunch of stuff tied to the top of his explorer or something like that. Called the cops and they pulled him over. Any a quick look at the models and not much happening the week. Then the week of Christmas we get nailed. Here at the two thing I pulled up. I am going to bed, I am beat.

Hour 192.


----------



## Young Pup

Hour 384. Pretty amazing. I know this is going to change again, but thought I would share.


----------



## WALKERS

Pup, what do you see in your crystal ball for Sat down here in Cincy?
I have a hockey game that night. Just wondering if I'm going. :waving:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I just saw Intellicast is calling for 1-3 for us Saturday night...that fits with the models I looked at this morning...

Maybe the Ebling is gonna make the snow Gods shine on us now...


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1900592 said:


> I just saw Intellicast is calling for 1-3 for us Saturday night...that fits with the models I looked at this morning...
> 
> Maybe the Ebling is gonna make the snow Gods shine on us now...


no itw because i got my ford fixed


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Fannin76;1900608 said:


> no itw because i got my ford fixed


Let it snow sometime after the first week of Jan...I want it on the truck so I can learn how to run the damn thing!


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1900643 said:


> Let it snow sometime after the first week of Jan...I want it on the truck so I can learn how to run the damn thing!


youtube it


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1900479 said:


> Pup, what do you see in your crystal ball for Sat down here in Cincy?
> I have a hockey game that night. Just wondering if I'm going. :waving:


Sorry, been out all day. Had to get that extra leaf work done. I will have to check the models has I have not had a chance. Are you still part of skyeye?


----------



## Young Pup

This is through 7am on Saturday.


----------



## Young Pup

Through 7pm Saturday night.


----------



## Young Pup

7am on sunday.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the whole 12z run. Time to get a shower and eat.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1901102 said:


> Here is the whole 12z run. Time to get a shower and eat.


this is the only pic i like


----------



## chevyman51

Anybody in the Dayton area come on out Wednesday check us out and get some FREE food.


----------



## Bossman 92

chevyman51;1901146 said:


> Anybody in the Dayton area come on out Wednesday check us out and get some FREE food.


Not trying to be an ass. But you have it listed as brime and brime mixture.


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like Wednesday the cold finally makes a comeback. Hopefully it stays till April!


----------



## chevyman51

Bossman 92;1901179 said:


> Not trying to be an ass. But you have it listed as brime and brime mixture.


Didn't write it just posting it for a friend but I will let them know


----------



## Mike S

Free BBQ!!!!! Sounds like fun for Dayton guys!


----------



## chevyman51

Mike S;1901262 said:


> Free BBQ!!!!! Sounds like fun for Dayton guys!


It's delicious.


----------



## Mike S

If its city barbeque I will be there. Lol


----------



## CELandscapes

Mike S;1901362 said:


> If its city barbeque I will be there. Lol


Unfortunately it's not


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is a map for 7pm for Saturday night.


----------



## Young Pup

10pm for Saturday night.


----------



## Young Pup

Snowfall through 10pm on Saturday night.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is Christmas Morning.


----------



## procuts0103

Not much at all.


----------



## cwby_ram

That's fine with me. Let it wait until after Christmas. Then let 'er rip!


----------



## WALKERS

Thanks for the update Pup. No I have not looked at sky eye in awhile.
Looks like I'm going to a Hockey game Saturday.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Hopefully we're clear until after Christmas...


----------



## procuts0103

Hopefully not


----------



## MahonLawnCare

^^ keep it in Cleveland then


----------



## procuts0103

I'll take it all!!!!


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1902209 said:


> I'll take it all!!!!


Share it this way..


----------



## procuts0103

I'm sniffing a salt run tonight!


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1902240 said:


> I'm sniffing a salt run tonight!


Are you sniffing your salt pile or something? j/k What are your temps up there?


----------



## Maclawnco

Just saw chances of plowing on Saturday. This is the last weekend before Christmas, can't imagine our retail lots could get any busier. I've got to list plowing this weekend as one of the worst case scenarios as most of our retail is seasonal.


----------



## procuts0103

The walmart we just took over should be fun for sure! Current Temps up here are 42 and falling. Dropped 4 degrees in 3 hours


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1902343 said:


> The walmart we just took over should be fun for sure! Current Temps up here are 42 and falling. Dropped 4 degrees in 3 hours


What do you have for pavement temps??? Just for fun. I think we are ok but you never know!!


----------



## born2farm

Were gonna roll trucks early just to check. It's windy though so I'm thinking most will be dry.


We will see


----------



## procuts0103

No clue on pavement temps. Still holding at 42 at the moment. Probably gonna be another bust for any type of work. Wth


----------



## born2farm

My air and surface temp is right at freezing. No black ice yet but were salting are early open stuff to stay ahead


----------



## procuts0103

35 here. Ground is soaked but nothing frozen


----------



## Young Pup

Have not looked at the models since yesterday. Here is some from today.


----------



## Young Pup

Snowfall at 192 hours


----------



## Young Pup

And then at 384 hours.


----------



## procuts0103

Haha channel 5 weather just said 49 on next Wednesday. Hahahahaha winter is over


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1903035 said:


> Haha channel 5 weather just said 49 on next Wednesday. Hahahahaha winter is over


Winter starts 12/21


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1903035 said:


> Haha channel 5 weather just said 49 on next Wednesday. Hahahahaha winter is over


Don't know what he is looking at.Even the NWS is to warm imo.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...=41.8795&textField2=-80.7982&e=0#.VJIdwSJ0xok


----------



## allseasons87

Through the day after Christmas:

http://models.weatherbell.com/ecmwf/2014121712/ohio/ecmwf_snowdepth_ohio_37.png


----------



## allseasons87

Looks to be cold too!

http://models.weatherbell.com/ecmwf/2014121712/ohio/ecmwf_wchill_ohio_41.png


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1903264 said:


> Looks to be cold too!
> 
> http://models.weatherbell.com/ecmwf/2014121712/ohio/ecmwf_wchill_ohio_41.png


link didnt work


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1903266 said:


> link didnt work


Sorry about that. It's a paid weather site that May not allow it to be shared. Looking good be in the low 20's.


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1903274 said:


> Sorry about that. It's a paid weather site that May not allow it to be shared. Looking good be in the low 20's.


could you maybe do a screen shot? not trying to be pushy but just suggesting ways around forbidden access


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1903328 said:


> could you maybe do a screen shot? not trying to be pushy but just suggesting ways around forbidden access


Not sure how to add photos on here from a phone


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1903447 said:


> Not sure how to add photos on here from a phone


i read some where to click desk top view and you can do it just like a desktop.


----------



## procuts0103

Another flop..... we didn't get anything


----------



## muffy189

Everyone's been so quiet today. At least the temps are dropping


----------



## John_DeereGreen

No snow on the 27th 28th and 29th. I want to go to Holland before all hell breaks loose in Janaury.


----------



## Hannalie

Getting sick of looking at **** sitting around.


----------



## allseasons87

Just passed odot salting dry pavement on route 23. Looks like delaware got some accumulation and it's a bit slick in some spots. Going to check my retirement center up there. May get to drop some salt on 1 lot! Radar looks like a cell May hit us later on tonighy.


----------



## allseasons87

Hard surfaces are covered in Delaware


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1904150 said:


> Hard surfaces are covered in Delaware


need help salting? hahaha


----------



## WALKERS

Looks like you up north are going to get it.


----------



## cwby_ram

It's pretty slick up here for sure. All my stuff is closed for the evening so I'm going to be waiting until closer to morning, but definitely a salt run!


----------



## procuts0103

Near 50 on Tuesday so don't get excited. I can't believe this winter has been this piss poor so far. What happened to the winter's 20 years ago. Snowed in November and it stuck around till april!


----------



## SnoDaddy

^ sell more seasonals!!!


----------



## Mike S

Well I guess this is called paying our dues. Lol.


----------



## Mike S

The only good thing about all of this is craigs list is going to be full of good deals!!!!!!  I got my wish list ready. Lol


----------



## Young Pup

If you are all good boys and girls for Christmas. Maybe this will come true.


----------



## Young Pup

The model mayhem begins soon. So I am sure the above picture will change to a blank map.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1904238 said:


> The only good thing about all of this is craigs list is going to be full of good deals!!!!!!  I got my wish list ready. Lol


Is this yours or Shawns?

http://columbus.craigslist.org/hvo/4784317705.html


----------



## allseasons87

Salted one lot! Woohoo


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1904239 said:


> If you are all good boys and girls for Christmas. Maybe this will come true.


ive been good i promise


----------



## Mike S

Young Pup;1904245 said:


> Is this yours or Shawns?
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/hvo/4784317705.html


Haha! Lol no that's not that good of a deal yet. Jk. See your looking too!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1904253 said:


> Salted one lot! Woohoo


Nice. It's my fault, I put the swing away on today. 



Fannin76;1904255 said:


> ive been good i promise


I better check that list again.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1904262 said:


> Haha! Lol no that's not that good of a deal yet. Jk. See your looking too!


Nope, I saw your post and did a quick search for snowplow stuff.  You got my brain in a buying mode. LOL


----------



## justgeorge

Not for plowing, but I'm expanding to 2 crews next year and I'm looking for a nice Chevy 1500. Preferably 2WD, ext cab, in the 2002-2007 range depending on price. So yeah, I've been perusing craigslist and am in a buying mood!


----------



## procuts0103

If it doesn't snow the seasonals won't go for it next year and want to do per push.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1904295 said:


> Not for plowing, but I'm expanding to 2 crews next year and I'm looking for a nice Chevy 1500. Preferably 2WD, ext cab, in the 2002-2007 range depending on price. So yeah, I've been perusing craigslist and am in a buying mood!


Nice, check out cars.com I found my last two trucks on there at dealers up in Northern Ohio Around Sandusky


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1904272 said:


> Nope, I saw your post and did a quick search for snowplow stuff.  You got my brain in a buying mode. LOL


ik ive been looking for mowers like crazy.


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1904325 said:


> ik ive been looking for mowers like crazy.


I've got them for sale


----------



## Maclawnco

You guys who want to work, do you really want to post more revenue in 2014? Or are you guys pocketing cash? Last winter gave us record revenue and profit, I'd just assume defer any activity til 2015.


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;1904347 said:


> You guys who want to work, do you really want to post more revenue in 2014? Or are you guys pocketing cash? Last winter gave us record revenue and profit, I'd just assume defer any activity til 2015.


wont get paid until January why would you claim it this year?


----------



## Maclawnco

Fannin76;1904362 said:


> wont get paid until January why would you claim it this year?


Google cash vs accrual accounting methods


----------



## procuts0103

Winter weather advisory just issued. Looks like we may have to claim some income this month after all.


----------



## Flawless440

Maclawnco;1904376 said:


> Google cash vs accrual accounting methods


Good answer.....


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;1904376 said:


> Google cash vs accrual accounting methods


well im a sole proprietor with way less then 5 million a year.so i use the cash method.


----------



## Fannin76

Maclawnco;1904376 said:


> Google cash vs accrual accounting methods


well im a sole proprietor with way less then 5 million a year.so i use the cash method.


----------



## cwby_ram

Anyone get to do anything tonight? Just finished an emergency oil cooler bypass, looks like I'll get to at least salt a few in a bit. Went to warm up the truck earlier and check everything out and the thing started puking oil from the cooler line fitting. Usually that's the cue for the a few inches to fall...


----------



## Bossman 92

cwby_ram;1904575 said:


> Anyone get to do anything tonight? Just finished an emergency oil cooler bypass, looks like I'll get to at least salt a few in a bit. Went to warm up the truck earlier and check everything out and the thing started puking oil from the cooler line fitting. Usually that's the cue for the a few inches to fall...


Leaving for site checks now. I will report back later.


----------



## cwby_ram

Bossman 92;1904582 said:


> Leaving for site checks now. I will report back later.


Kind of a wasted trip here. Spot salted one lot and blew the oil cooler line in a different spot. At least I'll have something to do today after a quick nap.


----------



## novawagonmaster

A few slick lots up here this morning, but no accumulation.

ODOT was dumping salt on (a dry) US Rt.20 this morning like the stuff was going out of style.


----------



## procuts0103

novawagonmaster;1904673 said:


> A few slick lots up here this morning, but no accumulation.
> 
> ODOT was dumping salt on (a dry) US Rt.20 this morning like the stuff was going out of style.


Another ashtabula guy! Who are you?


----------



## novawagonmaster

Just a new guy with a Jeep who only plows in his own neighborhood.
I live in Saybrook across from the (closed down) St.Angelo Lanes bowling alley.


----------



## procuts0103

Good to see some ashtabula guys on here!


----------



## Flawless440

Radio just said nasty event happening on Christmas...


----------



## CELandscapes

Flawless440;1904869 said:


> Radio just said nasty event happening on Christmas...


About time I'm getting bored


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1904882 said:


> About time I'm getting bored


me to....let grab a brew lol.


----------



## procuts0103

Believe it when I see it


----------



## born2farm

Temps still look pretty warm I'm through Christmas evening.

I guess it depends on when it makes it's rain to snow transition. I'm not holding my breath on anything besides a salt run .


----------



## procuts0103

I'm doing you all a favor. I'm going on a cruise in January. It will snow like a mother I'm sure.


----------



## Flawless440

Rain changing to snow never seems to pan out


----------



## Bossman 92

Who all has their applicators license? I am thinking about taking one of my guys and myself and getting certified. 

I have always turned the work away but now would like to start offering the service.


----------



## Young Pup

Just got done washing both trucks from green season. Almost done cleaning the main truck out. Got to wipe it all down on the inside. It start snowing by midnight.


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1904938 said:


> Who all has their applicators license? I am thinking about taking one of my guys and myself and getting certified.
> 
> I have always turned the work away but now would like to start offering the service.


You know i do, i try to get certified in everything.. Almost have my ISA then working on my CDL... Wife wants me to get real estate license as well so i can work with her.


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1904954 said:


> You know i do, i try to get certified in everything.. Almost have my ISA then working on my CDL... Wife wants me to get real estate license as well so i can work with her.


How bad is the test for the applicators license? Until recently I never wanted to get certified because I just figured it was a huge pita.


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;1904961 said:


> How bad is the test for the applicators license? Until recently I never wanted to get certified because I just figured it was a huge pita.


It's a test for core and then whatever sections you want after


----------



## Bossman 92

CELandscapes;1904966 said:


> It's a test for core and then whatever sections you want after


I checked out the dept of ag's website but I am not sure what all sections I would need. Just looking to become certified to apply turf fret and liquids to both residential and commercial clients.


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;1904972 said:


> I checked out the dept of ag's website but I am not sure what all sections I would need. Just looking to become certified to apply turf fret and liquids to both residential and commercial clients.


Section 8 I believe will cover everything


----------



## Bossman 92

CELandscapes;1904980 said:


> Section 8 I believe will cover everything


Thank you sir. If you don't mind how bad is the test?


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;1904988 said:


> Thank you sir. If you don't mind how bad is the test?


I took it about 4yrs ago. It's not horrible if you study real well. The core is harder than the section was. It was all multiple choice though


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1904991 said:


> I took it about 4yrs ago. It's not horrible if you study real well. The core is harder than the section was. It was all multiple choice though


do you have to pay for each section? like the core is one price then section 8 is another? is there a testing site or is it online?


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1904988 said:


> Thank you sir. If you don't mind how bad is the test?


Not bad at all... I never picked up the book.. Take the 1 day class offered by OSU then take the test at the end of the day. I passed it with no studying just the class info.
I have been around the Fert game for awhile before i took it.
You want Core, then section 8.. Going back to get licensed for trees and shrubs as well some day.

The ISA, i took classes, study my butt off, took the dam test and nothing was on there that i studyed.. Bombed it, so studying more going to retake. Dam classes let me down
B.S i have been doing tree service for 20 years.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Bossman 92;1904938 said:


> Who all has their applicators license? I am thinking about taking one of my guys and myself and getting certified.
> 
> I have always turned the work away but now would like to start offering the service.


I just took the core test last Monday and turf with ornamental pesticide. I studied a little with the online books for the section I needed. Honestly most is common sense and if you've been around for a while it's not all that hard. I just checked and I passed all three.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Fannin76;1904996 said:


> do you have to pay for each section? like the core is one price then section 8 is another? is there a testing site or is it online?


The test is usually free. Some locations charge $1-$5 because of where the test is. Once you pass you send off $35 for the actual license. You have to pass core plus one section to be licensed. I did turf and ornamental which are section 6 b&c I believe. I think you need industrial to spray roundup. I plan to take a few more as time goes on. Then you need to keep up 5 hours of training every three years to keep the license current.


----------



## Flawless440

Spraying Round Up is covered under your turf treatments... Section 8....

Core: section is all your safety stuff


----------



## fortydegnorth

Flawless440;1905024 said:


> Spraying Round Up is covered under your turf treatments... Section 8....
> 
> Core: section is all your safety stuff


It's covered if it's in a flower bed or lawn but if you spray curbs with roundup, around buildings, roadways or other areas it's under industrial. I personally don't think ohio is very picky. It's about like unsecured loads and odot inspections. They basically go unnoticed here. You are right though I took section 8 which includes 6c for ornamental weed.


----------



## SnoDaddy

The test isn't easy but it isn't impossible. If you have a good idea about stuff it'll be way easier. The PITA is the inspectors randomly showing up and dissecting your records and storage. They are total dicks.


----------



## allseasons87

ODOT just posted on their Facebook page they are planning to pretreat at 4 AM for anticipation of freezing rain in central and northern Ohio tomorrow morning. Just a heads up!

I know they waste salt like no other lol, just sharing what they said..


----------



## Bossman 92

Thanks for the feedback guys! One last question tho....if I understand correctly it doesn't matter whether I am certified or one of my guys is certified just as long as someone holds the correct certification??? Seems strange but that's how it was explained to me???


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;1905213 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys! One last question tho....if I understand correctly it doesn't matter whether I am certified or one of my guys is certified just as long as someone holds the correct certification??? Seems strange but that's how it was explained to me???


Yes as long as its within a certain mile radius


----------



## allseasons87

CELandscapes;1905222 said:


> Yes as long as its within a certain mile radius


I have my business pesticide license to solicit apps for profit. One of my guys has his applicators license and is registered with our company.


----------



## born2farm

So ODOT posted on Facebook that they have crews coming in at 4am due to freezing rain forecasted for central ohio. I am seeing nothing from any of my weather sources. Anybody see anything on this


----------



## procuts0103

Guys at odot must be bored.


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1905248 said:


> Guys at odot must be bored.


There's a cell coming Up from the south that May be worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## born2farm

I see the cell moving through St. Louis. I would expect that to effect the southern ohio guys more through


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1905253 said:


> I see the cell moving through St. Louis. I would expect that to effect the southern ohio guys more through


"My weather" radar app shows a pretty good size cell thay looks like it will cut right through central Ohio. Best radar IMO


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1905243 said:


> So ODOT posted on Facebook that they have crews coming in at 4am due to freezing rain forecasted for central ohio. I am seeing nothing from any of my weather sources. Anybody see anything on this


I'm john that commented asking where they expected this lol


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1905213 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys! One last question tho....if I understand correctly it doesn't matter whether I am certified or one of my guys is certified just as long as someone holds the correct certification??? Seems strange but that's how it was explained to me???


The person that holds the license must be with in 20 mins of the person applying the application.. Mainly in case of a spill.. Fert $$$ is ok... Material is pricey..
I got into because i got sick of subbing out the apps..


----------



## born2farm

I was the one trying on figure out what they saw that I didn't


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1905258 said:


> The person that holds the license must be with in 20 mins of the person applying the application.. Mainly in case of a spill.. Fert $$$ is ok... Material is pricey..
> I got into because i got sick of subbing out the apps..


So if my go to guy gets certified and he is the one putting down the product....as long as he is registered with my company and or through the dept of ag all is well??

Also I have a good friend that is a supervisor at odot, I sent him a text about tonight. I will let you know what is going on as soon as I know.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1905287 said:


> So if my go to guy gets certified and he is the one putting down the product....as long as he is registered with my company and or through the dept of ag all is well??
> 
> Also I have a good friend that is a supervisor at odot, I sent him a text about tonight. I will let you know what is going on as soon as I know.


He needs to complete the core and section 8 if your doing fert & weed control for turf. You need your business license to solicit the apps. List him and his license number when you apply for/renew your business license.


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1905234 said:


> I have my business pesticide license to solicit apps for profit. One of my guys has his applicators license and is registered with our company.


where do you find the listings for classes and test dates?


----------



## Bossman 92

Fannin76;1905325 said:


> where do you find the listings for classes and test dates?


It's on the Ohio department of AG'S website


----------



## Flawless440

Local News just said nothing going on tonight into the morning....


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1905318 said:


> He needs to complete the core and section 8 if your doing fert & weed control for turf. You need your business license to solicit the apps. List him and his license number when you apply for/renew your business license.


Thanks. Not sure what to think about this crap tonight. Supposed to be in Barberton tomorrow morning for a wrestling tourney.


----------



## Young Pup

I don't know guys. We have a dewpoint of 21 here so the air is pretty dry out there. But, I better set the alarm for 4 am to get up and look.


----------



## Young Pup

Looking at this, it is possible. But I am not completely sold. But since I washed both trucks today it will do this. 

http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/HRRR/d...me_inc=60&num_times=16&model=hrrr&ptitle=HRRR Model Fields - Experimental&maxFcstLen=15&fcstStrLen=-1&domain=t7&adtfn=1


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1905369 said:


> Looking at this, it is possible. But I am not completely sold. But since I washed both trucks today it will do this.
> 
> http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/HRRR/d...me_inc=60&num_times=16&model=hrrr&ptitle=HRRR Model Fields - Experimental&maxFcstLen=15&fcstStrLen=-1&domain=t7&adtfn=1


Links didn't work JP

I'm thinking a no push December


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1905447 said:


> Links didn't work JP
> 
> I'm thinking a no push December


Let me try it again.
Ok that did not work again.

http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/HRRR/Welcome.cgi

Click on the link. Go down to composite reflectory 3rd down. Scroll over and click on the hours


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1905459 said:


> Let me try it again.
> Ok that did not work again.
> 
> http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/HRRR/Welcome.cgi
> 
> Click on the link. Go down to composite reflectory 3rd down. Scroll over and click on the hours


That worked


----------



## muffy189

I'd love to see that come straight up at us and the temp stay down


----------



## Bossman 92

Jp.....what's the word? Seems the air is still pretty dry and as the moisture is coming north it's fizzling out. 

But I don't know what I am talking about so.......


----------



## born2farm

All staying south id say


----------



## Bossman 92

Buddy at odot says all clear. Said they were heading home at 7.


----------



## procuts0103

I say dusting at best. Their making such a big deal this early. Just for ratings?


----------



## born2farm

Just got a call that my areas to the west were getting patchy snow fall. Headed out now to see what's going on


----------



## Young Pup

Nothing here. Got up at 4:30am and nothing . This was supposed to stay south all along. It was to dry. We mightsee a few fflurries.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1905258 said:


> The person that holds the license must be with in 20 mins of the person applying the application.. Mainly in case of a spill.. Fert $$$ is ok... Material is pricey..
> I got into because i got sick of subbing out the apps..


25 miles or 2 hours.

The worst part about applications is the damn inspectors coming to bug the **** out of you for paperwork and records during the busy season.

We keep everything in binders by crew and just hand them the binders and let them have their free for all.


----------



## procuts0103

40's and 50s next week. My grass needs mowed! Wth


----------



## Maclawnco

John_DeereGreen;1905618 said:


> 25 miles or 2 hours.
> 
> The worst part about applications is the damn inspectors coming to bug the **** out of you for paperwork and records during the busy season.
> 
> We keep everything in binders by crew and just hand them the binders and let them have their free for all.


I hate my poor old inspector and he knows it. I kinda think he avoids coming to visit since he takes such a verbal beating each time. Always hassling him for being an agent of big bother, shaking us down for annual payments, that sort of thing non stop.

Get good software and the records take care of themselves.


----------



## Young Pup

It is an audio update. I hope you can get it. If not the storm is still to be determined.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=307


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JP I just listened to that audio before I got on here again. I hope he's right in not seeing 6-10 inches. I don't want to deal with that Christmas Eve into Christmas Day. Talk about a nightmare.

I'd like to see it all be rain honestly. Don't want snow till after Christmas craziness is over.


Maclawnco;1905744 said:


> Get good software and the records take care of themselves.


We use Excel spreadsheets for record keeping and those are printed off and put in route binders. Not the best way to do it but we've found a way that works for us so far, I'm hesitant to throw money at software when this works as it is.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1905774 said:


> It is an audio update. I hope you can get it. If not the storm is still to be determined.
> 
> http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=307


Sounds like alot of unknowns at the moment. Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## muffy189

This might be my first December in 28 years of plowing that I haven't put the plow on the truck


----------



## procuts0103

muffy189;1906368 said:


> This might be my first December in 28 years of plowing that I haven't put the plow on the truck


Yep makes me wanna puke!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1906389 said:


> Yep makes me wanna puke!


me too although my two seasonals add up to what i get for my per push properties. i hate not working for it. I'm thankful to have them though but would like to make more mulah.


----------



## Mike S

Wow the forecast is just not looking good at all. What ever works! Lol can't change it!


----------



## jk4718

Christmas is a bust, but now we have pretty colors for New Year's Eve/Day...


----------



## procuts0103

I know couple guys on here think I'm nuts but we have a great mixed bag of seasonals and per push. We could plow 4 times a week and be happy. Our per push makes up for the seasonals by a lot. So I say let it snow. Lol. 

I absolutely hate sitting in the house or at the shop looking at this crap weather. It's winter time what's with this 50 degree crap. So depressing. Summer time is nice and all but it's nice to have change. I can't stand summer time all year long.


----------



## muffy189

In all my years of plowing I've only had a couple seasonals and we only did them a couple of years so I'm all per push which is fine since I work for the city full time, but I still like going out plowing for a night and making a bunch of money


----------



## muffy189

Even my wife's complaining, she does the residentials when I go to work which she likes since they pay her on the spot


----------



## Bossman 92

I am enjoying the break personally. Last year we went directly from fall to winter and what a long cold winter it was. This spring or the extended months of winter took us right from snow and cold into summer work. Then this fall we went from clean ups on Thursday to plowing and salting the following week. I know we haven't had anything in the last month besides a couple salt events but this down time allowed us to finish all the odds and ends and finish getting ready for winter. I am looking forward to the snow as long as it waits till after Christmas or even better yet after the first of the year.

But hey.....it's only December 21!!!!! We have plenty of time to learn to hate winter! I am sure we will be punished for this nice break come January and February.


----------



## davisons4season

Oh wow look..... its 1st day of winter! Let the grown men *****ing begin....


----------



## procuts0103

I wish winter started Sept 1st!


----------



## WALKERS

:realmad:


----------



## procuts0103

What's everyone's take on the rest of winter? ??


----------



## Young Pup

I just saw this on FB from Josh. The guy I link to one page back. 

"I have a busy day so I will be brief right now (more in depth analysis later this evening) but as we enter Sunday and the concerns for the Christmas Eve storm remain the same. Still no defined answers. The storm has come ashore so hopefully better sampling can lead to some kind of consistency, because there has been zero. Hence, why the last 5 days the most consistent thing I have said is "Check Back and Stay Tuned." In all honestly, the final answer to this complex storm might not be until this storm is over. We can hope for something sooner then that, but do not hedge your bets."


----------



## kc2006

I like watching people freak out because they can't make all their loan payments come January. Bahaha.


----------



## Young Pup

Mike S;1906399 said:


> Wow the forecast is just not looking good at all. What ever works! Lol can't change it!


Exactly. Enjoy it now, because I am sure some will be back on here *****ing about working to much when we do get the snow. :laughing:


----------



## procuts0103

kc2006;1906612 said:


> I like watching people freak out because they can't make all their loan payments come January. Bahaha.


Don't have that problem as we gross some 20k plus a month just in contracts, so loans are not my issue. I just wanna get out and enjoy something I love to do.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1906623 said:


> Don't have that problem as we gross some 20k plus a month just in contracts, so loans are not my issue. I just wanna get out and enjoy something I love to do.


holy **** 20k a month?


----------



## kc2006

I wasn't saying anyone in particular.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

I'm not complaining about the weather, we've been lucky enough to get a lot of work done excavating and can keep going all winter. Just picked up another large school demo job. Believe me I love pushing snow & so does my guys! And after dropping $65,000 on salt it does need to snow but not like last year. Lucky for us our seasonals bring in a little over $50 a month for 5 months. So I'm good no matter what happens I guess, just take it one day at a time!


----------



## procuts0103

Fannin76;1906640 said:


> holy **** 20k a month?


We are very lucky but that's nothing compared to some on here. But as you can see that's why I love love love the winter time. Lol


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1906692 said:


> We are very lucky but that's nothing compared to some on here. But as you can see that's why I love love love the winter time. Lol


I need more trucks lol I turned down work because my solo route is full. I get 1300 a month on my seasonals and make 1300 to 1600 a push on top of that dependent on if I use salt or not.


----------



## Maclawnco

SNOMACHINE;1906663 said:


> And after dropping $65,000 on salt it does need to snow but not like last year.


That's what I'm saying. Have about that much sitting in my bin too.


----------



## procuts0103

With all this mild weather and no salt usage. I'm hoping the cost of salt will go down next season. Thoughts?


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1906726 said:


> With all this mild weather and no salt usage. I'm hoping the cost of salt will go down next season. Thoughts?


if so im switching to bulk


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;1906623 said:


> Don't have that problem as we gross some 20k plus a month just in contracts, so loans are not my issue. I just wanna get out and enjoy something I love to do.


That's what I do in a season but I also work full time lol. You must have a bunch of trucks


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1906739 said:


> if so im switching to bulk


Switch to liquid


----------



## procuts0103

Some of those contracts have salt included and some are salt extra. It's gross so that's not what I take. Wish it was! Last 2 years have been very good to me. We have doubled in size and in income. Lot of customers love the seasonals because they can budget. But some we have to twist their arm into it lol. It usually works out for both. We get buried Dec thru Feb. And they feel like they won. But Nov and March we make it up.


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1906800 said:


> Switch to liquid


i have spreaders though im set up for salt


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Maclawnco;1906714 said:


> That's what I'm saying. Have about that much sitting in my bin too.


I hate writing that check for 720 ton of salt. That was to fill our salt building. And we haul all our own. I'm glad we got into liquids couple years back. Has saved on salt!Thumbs Up


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1906879 said:


> i have spreaders though im set up for salt


Take one of those monthly checks get a liquid setup and sell the spreaders.


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1906893 said:


> Take one of those monthly checks get a liquid setup and sell the spreaders.


haha got to pay my bills. if we arent getting push money


----------



## procuts0103

If there is an inch of snow on the ground will liquid burn it off like salt?


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;1906958 said:


> If there is an inch of snow on the ground will liquid burn it off like salt?


Yeah I have hot mix and it will burn two inches off


----------



## procuts0103

No kidding!


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;1907008 said:


> No kidding!


I cut my salt usage by 75% by switching to all liquid.


----------



## Flawless440

We did 75k a month last winter.... Then Brickmen put a stop to that... $$$ was great but the stress level was insane.. Crazy, routes this year have minimal walkways..

Could have picked up some starbucks and Chipotle seasonals this season.. $335 a month.. I turned them down.. Seems to cheap to me. I would like to have some guarantee big checks every month, can't seem to find them.


----------



## procuts0103

Flaw. How much did Brickman take from you? Dam 75 a month that's awesome!

I just read over my post. Sorry didn't mean to be nosy...


----------



## SnoDaddy

CELandscapes;1907045 said:


> I cut my salt usage by 75% by switching to all liquid.


We run liquid and that's a bold statement. 30-40% maybe. 75%? doubt it.

If you care to elaborate I'd like to know what your %'s are of ice melts and what you put down per acre.


----------



## CELandscapes

SnoDaddy;1907083 said:


> We run liquid and that's a bold statement. 30-40% maybe. 75%? doubt it.
> 
> If you care to elaborate I'd like to know what your %'s are of ice melts and what you put down per acre.


80% brine 20% magic I've got a flow valve between the pump and the spray boom putting out between 20-30 gallons per acre.


----------



## SnoDaddy

lol, 20-30 gpa of 80-20 and you say 70% come on man.


----------



## CELandscapes

SnoDaddy;1907093 said:


> lol, 20-30 gpa of 80-20 and you say 70% come on man.


That's what I got. I didn't believe it either and had the rep come out from ice b gone and he verified it.


----------



## Fannin76

so how much snow is this thing bringing in?


----------



## Mike_PS

let's keep the thread on topic and refrain from any personal attacks, etc. towards one another.

thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## CELandscapes

SnoDaddy;1907083 said:


> We run liquid and that's a bold statement. 30-40% maybe. 75%? doubt it.
> 
> If you care to elaborate I'd like to know what your %'s are of ice melts and what you put down per acre.


What kind of tips are on your nozzles


----------



## Fannin76

Michael J. Donovan;1907187 said:


> let's keep the thread on topic and refrain from any personal attacks, etc. towards one another.
> 
> thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


well that escalated quickly


----------



## allseasons87

JP here is a nice link

http://synoptic.envsci.rutgers.edu/dougsimo/indexgfs.html


----------



## SnoDaddy

Don't have nozzles just drilled through spray bar. Felt like I lost too much with nozzles due to drift


----------



## CELandscapes

SnoDaddy;1907255 said:


> Don't have nozzles just drilled through spray bar. Felt like I lost too much with nozzles due to drift


I've got three different tips on each one. Fan, stream and pencil. I've only run them on fan maybe that's why I've cut down so much


----------



## SnoDaddy

Must be magic tips or something. Never had that good of luck


----------



## CELandscapes

SnoDaddy;1907271 said:


> Must be magic tips or something. Never had that good of luck


Do you have a flow regulator on it?


----------



## SNOMACHINE

If anyone is interested. I've been using liquid brine for a couple years now but have been purchasing the brine from an oil well drilling company. We're looking into making our own brine making system due to not being able to get enough to expand our liquid use. I would like to take a look at some ways to build a system. If any of my fellow Ohio snow professionals would like show off there systems I'd really like to take a look at some. 

Thanks


----------



## Fannin76

Hey guys does Snyder or any other suppliers offer hardscaping classes in the Dayton area?


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1907366 said:


> Hey guys does Snyder or any other suppliers offer hardscaping classes in the Dayton area?


Techo bloc has a showcase in January. Reading rock had their classes last week I think


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1907376 said:


> Techo bloc has a showcase in January. Reading rock had their classes last week I think


Thanks CEL


----------



## Flawless440

procuts0103;1907059 said:


> Flaw. How much did Brickman take from you? Dam 75 a month that's awesome!
> 
> I just read over my post. Sorry didn't mean to be nosy...


They took about 80% of that work.. I have replaced a lot of it, minus all the walkway action. Runnin less overhead with almost the same amount of trucks and equipment on the road. Will be hard to judge because of the amount of snow last season to this season.


----------



## procuts0103

Flawless440;1907387 said:


> They took about 80% of that work.. I have replaced a lot of it, minus all the walkway action. Runnin less overhead with almost the same amount of trucks and equipment on the road. Will be hard to judge because of the amount of snow last season to this season.


80% my god. Sorry to hear that man. Unbelievable. I understand they need to make a buck but go after someone that hard is just not cool. Hope you can bounce back!


----------



## procuts0103

Just threw the remote at jason on channel 5 news. Looks like another bust for Wednesday and Thursday. Go figure.


----------



## Golden Boy

Snowex is coming out with a brine maker system that looks to be turnkey and easy to use


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1907420 said:


> Just threw the remote at jason on channel 5 news. Looks like another bust for Wednesday and Thursday. Go figure.


man that audio clip said they don't really know until it happens we may still have a chance!


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1907420 said:


> Just threw the remote at jason on channel 5 news. Looks like another bust for Wednesday and Thursday. Go figure.


Looks like central Ohio may wind up with around an inch or less on Christmas morning. Coming off the tail end of that storm. Rain up until that point. That would be nice to hit 2"


----------



## Young Pup

Michael J. Donovan;1907187 said:


> let's keep the thread on topic and refrain from any personal attacks, etc. towards one another.
> 
> thanks, we would appreciate it :waving:


I leave for a few hours and come back to this. For MJD to get involved you guys have been naughty. NO snow for you this year.  :laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1907223 said:


> JP here is a nice link
> 
> http://synoptic.envsci.rutgers.edu/dougsimo/indexgfs.html


Cool, I will check it out right now.


----------



## Young Pup

I just looked at the models for the time today a little bit ago. Glad I did not look at the noon runs. Here is the latest from Josh.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=309


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1907473 said:


> I just looked at the models for the time today a little bit ago. Glad I did not look at the noon runs. Here is the latest from Josh.
> 
> http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=309


my brain just melted!


----------



## procuts0103

Regardless. I think we will have a salt run Xmas eve. Put the kids to bed and go make some money. I wonder if I'll run into Santa? Lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Fannin76;1907218 said:


> well that escalated quickly





Young Pup;1907462 said:


> I leave for a few hours and come back to this. For MJD to get involved you guys have been naughty. NO snow for you this year.  :laughing:


It was getting rather interesting...then there was a MAJOR edit!



procuts0103;1907570 said:


> Regardless. I think we will have a salt run Xmas eve. Put the kids to bed and go make some money. I wonder if I'll run into Santa? Lol


I'm ready to salt again...that's fun! We had a salt run last Friday morning, reminded me how much I like just dropping salt. Jump in the skidsteer, load trucks and drive in circles. Looking at the models, I'm not seeing much that makes me think plowing in the near future, either.

I can't remember the last December we had that the plows haven't been on trucks at all, other than to pull them out of the shop to wash.


----------



## procuts0103

My personal truck plow has been in my driveway for so long without moving it's starting to leave rust marks from the cutting edge! Maybe Thursday we will do a little pushing....


----------



## justgeorge

John_DeereGreen;1907627 said:


> I can't remember the last December we had that the plows haven't been on trucks at all, other than to pull them out of the shop to wash.


It was only 2 winters ago down here in Cincinnati we had ZERO pushes for the entire winter. I only made 6 salt runs and 3 of those were for the same ice storm


----------



## procuts0103

justgeorge;1907830 said:


> It was only 2 winters ago down here in Cincinnati we had ZERO pushes for the entire winter. I only made 6 salt runs and 3 of those were for the same ice storm


That was terrible. Hope we never see that again.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1907894 said:


> That was terrible. Hope we never see that again.


I think last year spoiled us.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

No snow until after next Tuesday. Ebling is going on on Monday!


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1907899 said:


> No snow until after next Tuesday. Ebling is going on on Monday!


you should have done it this summer man lol


----------



## procuts0103

Sell it take everything off the trucks. Sell all your salt. Maybe then it MIGHT snow haha


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1907938 said:


> Sell it take everything off the trucks. Sell all your salt. Maybe then it MIGHT snow haha


All plow equipment + skid and half of salt 15k lol


----------



## Fannin76

any weather updates for us?


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1908492 said:


> any weather updates for us?


Looks like something Sunday


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I got a call yesterday from a company we push for and said to be ready Sunday, but i haven't seen anything as of yet.


----------



## procuts0103

Doesn't look like anything now for this week. Maybe the weekend? I dunno I'm tired of watching the news. They changed it so many times I lost track.


----------



## Flawless440

Season is runnin a month behind. Same pattern we have seen all year.


----------



## muffy189

Flawless440;1908674 said:


> Season is runnin a month behind. Same pattern we have seen all year.


Maybe it will extend into march and April


----------



## John_DeereGreen

GreenAcresIrr.;1908586 said:


> I got a call yesterday from a company we push for and said to be ready Sunday, but i haven't seen anything as of yet.


Intellicast was calling for 3-5 for us here on Sunday as of last night, now they've backed it down to just sleet/slush and an inch or less.

JP I'm trying to plan a trip, can you provide some insight to Sunday? I don't see anything on the models!


----------



## procuts0103

John deere go!! Nothing will happen. But I'm leaving for a cruise Jan 11 to 18th so expect snowfalls in the epic proportions!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1908687 said:


> John deere go!! Nothing will happen. But I'm leaving for a cruise Jan 11 to 18th so expect snowfalls in the epic proportions!


Based on the year so far, I'm half convinced I'd have to leave the damn country to get it to snow much. Haha


----------



## procuts0103

I don't see much of change in the long run forcast


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1908876 said:


> I don't see much of change in the long run forcast


Where do you see this at?


----------



## procuts0103

AccuWeather has it up and down.....


----------



## allseasons87

Models are showing good things to come. Arctic air is gonna be coming down our way.


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1909144 said:


> Models are showing good things to come. Arctic air is gonna be coming down our way.


When is the real question.


----------



## procuts0103

December 2015 haha


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;1909153 said:


> December 2015 haha


That wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1909153 said:


> December 2015 haha


Well hell".....................


----------



## procuts0103

15 to 20 pushes left in this season I would be totally happy! !!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1909182 said:


> 15 to 20 pushes left in this season I would be totally happy! !!


that would double my yearly revenue lol


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1909153 said:


> December 2015 haha


More like early next week. Lows May hit single digits throughout next week. This december was supposed to be mild....


----------



## allseasons87

But with frigid air there can be some blocking of precipitation except for some flurries. Lucky for us, that doesn't look yo be the case


----------



## procuts0103

It snows more with 20 to 25 degrees than 5 degrees. Plus the lake is wide open and still warm. January could be a big plow month!


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1909338 said:


> It snows more with 20 to 25 degrees than 5 degrees. Plus the lake is wide open and still warm. January could be a big plow month!


Bring that arctic air over that warm lake!!!


----------



## procuts0103

Just picked up 2 zero tolerance per push accounts. We could easily plow them 20 times in January alone. Ill take 2 inches every other day! Wide open lake.... oh boy!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1909375 said:


> Just picked up 2 zero tolerance per push accounts. We could easily plow them 20 times in January alone. Ill take 2 inches every other day! Wide open lake.... oh boy!


I need me some lake effect what's the rent like up there?


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1908686 said:


> Intellicast was calling for 3-5 for us here on Sunday as of last night, now they've backed it down to just sleet/slush and an inch or less.
> 
> JP I'm trying to plan a trip, can you provide some insight to Sunday? I don't see anything on the models!


 I have not looked at the models until just now. Sunday looks good on tonights run. I am sure that will change though.


----------



## procuts0103

Fannin76;1909394 said:


> I need me some lake effect what's the rent like up there?


How much square footage you need??? We are actually looking at buying a 7000 square foot shop. Hopefully by winter's end we will have all the equipment inside!


----------



## Fannin76

Well not much for just for snow equipment but I was asking about apartments lol


----------



## procuts0103

Haha the shop is heated! Blow up mattress lol


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1909545 said:


> Haha the shop is heated! Blow up mattress lol


haha well if i just subbed id come up 
i have my own accounts this year lol


----------



## born2farm

Thought you guys might get a chuckle out of this.

I had been communicating the last two days with one of the malls we service in regards to their Christmas hours as some stores had been added since we signed a contract. She emailed me this morning around 7 am to let me know that she would send me the list of hours today, but wanted to make sure we had been their to salt already since they opened 2 hours early today at 8am.

Do people think just because it's December it's gonna freeze regardless of temps? It's 54 degrees outside!


----------



## Fannin76

born2farm;1909782 said:


> Thought you guys might get a chuckle out of this.
> 
> I had been communicating the last two days with one of the malls we service in regards to their Christmas hours as some stores had been added since we signed a contract. She emailed me this morning around 7 am to let me know that she would send me the list of hours today, but wanted to make sure we had been their to salt already since they opened 2 hours early today at 8am.
> 
> Do people think just because it's December it's gonna freeze regardless of temps? It's 54 degrees outside!


is it seasonal or per push? if push id salt they requested it


----------



## born2farm

No it's seasonal


----------



## procuts0103

with the so far mild winter customers want anything


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1909822 said:


> with the so far mild winter customers want anything


hopefully we get slammed the rest of the winter so ppl want more seasonals next year


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1909782 said:


> She emailed me this morning around 7 am to let me know that she would send me the list of hours today, but wanted to make sure we had been their to salt already since they opened 2 hours early today at 8am.
> 
> Do people think just because it's December it's gonna freeze regardless of temps? It's 54 degrees outside!


At least I'm not the only one getting crazy things like that. I got a phone call this morning at 1230 from one of my retail stores that's open 24 hours for Christmas wanting salt because the parking lot is wet. For some reason they were convinced that it was going to turn to ice when the temperature was 44 degrees for the low. Da ***, did common sense go out the window?

Apparently, f u k has now been added to the filter, as well.


----------



## born2farm

Yup the worst part is when you get those calls you immediately have a panic attack and run outside to see if the weather magically changed


----------



## procuts0103

People are crazy...


----------



## procuts0103

Holding steady at 56 degrees. Absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Mike S

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## WALKERS

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Dan R 4000

Mike S;1910179 said:


> Merry Christmas guys!


Merry Christmas Mike this is DanThumbs Up


----------



## CELandscapes

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Fannin76

merry christmas!


----------



## Mike S

Dan R 4000;1910206 said:


> Merry Christmas Mike this is DanThumbs Up


Merry Christmas Dan!


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1909857 said:


> Yup the worst part is when you get those calls you immediately have a panic attack and run outside to see if the weather magically changed


Bet if there were per push they would be watching the temp and not calling till it needs it....


----------



## Flawless440

Marry X-Mas Guys

High winds Knocked the power out for a hour.. Santa was going to be eat his cookies by candlelight


----------



## procuts0103

Yep wind took my soffit off my front porch. Good side is its dropped to 39 degrees. Few more and I smell a salt run!


----------



## Young Pup

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## muffy189

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Fannin76

sunday still looking good?


----------



## procuts0103

God I hope so


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1910503 said:


> sunday still looking good?


John d has us in 1-4"


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Maybe something the 28th-2nd but doesnt look like much


----------



## muffy189

I've never seen a start to winter like this year


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

It could always be worse, at least we got a push in November


----------



## muffy189

This is true


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;1910576 said:


> It could always be worse, at least we got a push in November


true but most people still had leaf money comming in


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1910589 said:


> true but most people still had leaf money comming in


Shoot I'm still collecting mowing money


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Im still getting money in from irrigation winterizations and projects we were able to work on so far. Heck we are working a full crew normal hours next week even


----------



## Fannin76

I am hoping to get clean ups from these storms if were not getting snow lol


----------



## fortydegnorth

This little dry spell has me sweating a little so I'm being proactive. Anyone interested in a deal on a really nice Harkey Rake for a skid steer.? Made by Harley but labeled john Deere. 72" hydraulic angle.

To keep this thread weather related.....looks like accuweather is calling for some ice/snow for us in southwest ohio around New Years. Hopefully something to do.


----------



## 98Chevy2500

fortydegnorth;1910691 said:


> This little dry spell has me sweating a little so I'm being proactive. Anyone interested in a deal on a really nice Harkey Rake for a skid steer.? Made by Harley but labeled john Deere. 72" hydraulic angle.
> 
> To keep this thread weather related.....looks like accuweather is calling for some ice/snow for us in southwest ohio around New Years. Hopefully something to do.


How much? Pics?


----------



## procuts0103

Yep definitely a different winter than last. Hopefully things will change and we can finish strong. Time will tell...


----------



## fortydegnorth

98Chevy2500;1910709 said:


> How much? Pics?


PM on its way. I don't want to botch up a weather thread as a classified.


----------



## procuts0103

Finally cold enough last night to support snow or a salt run. But today and tomorrow are supposed to warm up again. This weather is driving me nuts!


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;1910918 said:


> Finally cold enough last night to support snow or a salt run. But today and tomorrow are supposed to warm up again. This weather is driving me nuts!


I agree I know it's early but I've never seen it like this and doesn't look like anything for 14 days


----------



## procuts0103

I don't need a foot of snow. Inch here and there would be great. But I guess that's asking for to much


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;1910939 said:


> I don't need a foot of snow. Inch here and there would be great. But I guess that's asking for to much


I agree a couple of inches is all I'm asking for


----------



## Flawless440

Looks like temps not staying low in till Jan 7th.. 

Need to find some tree jobs, or interior work. This sucks


----------



## procuts0103

Global warming?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Shoulda started a new thread for '14 earlier...


----------



## procuts0103

Would have just made us depressed earlier haha!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1910993 said:


> Would have just made us depressed earlier haha!


haha hes got a point


----------



## Fannin76

i think we need to put all snow related stuff up lol. pull equipment off lots


----------



## procuts0103

I slashed all the tires on the loader and 2 skids. Still nothing. Looks funny sitting there with four flat tires! Lol. J/k


----------



## novawagonmaster

I'll wash and wax my wife's car for you guys. That always does it!


----------



## procuts0103

Get washing asap!!!!!


----------



## Fannin76

novawagonmaster;1911039 said:


> I'll wash and wax my wife's car for you guys. That always does it!


you havent done this yet?!?!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I washed my truck, second truck, plows, salt boxes, and fiancee's car on Saturday last weekend.

I was rewarded with rain.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1911075 said:


> I washed my truck, second truck, plows, salt boxes, and fiancee's car on Saturday last weekend.
> 
> I was rewarded with rain.


my wife us 1/32 indian im having him due a snow dance tonight!


----------



## procuts0103

Buying a new boss 10 foot pusher tomorrow its not gonna snow till next year for sure!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1911138 said:


> Buying a new boss 10 foot pusher tomorrow its not gonna snow till next year for sure!!!


Haha and on Monday the deal will be confirmed for no snow the rest of the season. You bought a skid steer and push box for a new account, I got an Ebling for a new account...and sure as **** it won't snow now.


----------



## Young Pup

Come on. Hold off on the toys, boys. We might have something brewing. YOu will all screw it up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

When is that for? I can't make the numbers out.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1911160 said:


> Come on. Hold off on the toys, boys. We might have something brewing. YOu will all screw it up.


The ECMWF is looking pretty promising. Especially for the southern Ohio guys.


----------



## CELandscapes

John_DeereGreen;1911166 said:


> When is that for? I can't make the numbers out.


January 3rd


----------



## Fannin76

Fannin76;1911091 said:


> my wife us 1/32 indian im having him due a snow dance tonight!


Man my phone screwed that up It Was supppsed to say her DAD lol


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

If it holds up and we get something, myself like the rest of us in snow removal are more than ready, if not we will just have to do what we seem to be the best at right now and wait


----------



## procuts0103

Spending money like crazy. Better snow some. I'd like to pay for some of this stuff! We still have a fight. Still have January and February. Plus first half of march we could plow some. So trying to stay positive!


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

And can always do something early April, heck look what November was


----------



## Dan R 4000

positively no snow :crying:


----------



## procuts0103

Can't imagine we would have no snow in January and February. It's gotta do something....


----------



## Flawless440

Season of 06 (I think) we had no snow till February then a Blizzard in March.. I had given up on that winter


----------



## procuts0103

Inch here inch there is all we need...


----------



## Fannin76

Im writting all zero tolerance contracts nxt year


----------



## muffy189

Boy without any snow this thread gets quiet lol


----------



## Fannin76

muffy189;1912492 said:


> Boy without any snow this thread gets quiet lol


Yes It Does


----------



## muffy189

JP is it really looking that bad in the long range forecast


----------



## Mike S

The next chance already is not looking good for us, what the heck! Lol


----------



## muffy189

It's like we have a block going on over the whole state


----------



## procuts0103

Mid 40's next weekend... this is ********


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1912496 said:


> JP is it really looking that bad in the long range forecast


I have been out doing things with all my relatives this weekend. So I have not looked at the models to much. Hopefully not. I may be going out and doing some leaf work for a friend's aunt tomorrow though. Lol


----------



## procuts0103

Leaves and December just don't go together


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1912603 said:


> Leaves and December just don't go together


It beats sitting around all day and doing nothing.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1912596 said:


> I have been out doing things with all my relatives this weekend. So I have not looked at the models to much. Hopefully not. I may be going out and doing some leaf work for a friend's aunt tomorrow though. Lol


You may not want to look at them lol from what I've seen anyhow.


----------



## procuts0103

That's ironic. Since when do we not wanna look at a "model" haha


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1912661 said:


> You may not want to look at them lol from what I've seen anyhow.


I am heading that way now. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Nice storm showing up 6 days out. .................. wait for it. 















To bad it is rain.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1912678 said:


> Nice storm showing up 6 days out. .................. wait for it.
> 
> To bad it is rain.


That's such a tease lol and not a nice one lol


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1912685 said:


> That's such a tease lol and not a nice one lol


LOL Eh, let's see what happens. Just going through my emails and I saw this. Still hope, at least he is honest and says he missed the timing of this. Let's see how close he comes now. I have been following him for a long time and he is pretty good.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=318


----------



## Fannin76

do any of the smaller guys here use turbo tax or does everyone just go to an accountant? ive not used an accountant before but befire being a business owner i used turbo tax. so my question is: is it better to go to an accountant and pay a little more or just do turbo tax?


----------



## muffy189

Fannin76;1912698 said:


> do any of the smaller guys here use turbo tax or does everyone just go to an accountant? ive not used an accountant before but befire being a business owner i used turbo tax. so my question is: is it better to go to an accountant and pay a little more or just do turbo tax?


Accountant


----------



## procuts0103

Ok so help me out here... snow is coming or should I start sharpening blades??


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;1912723 said:


> Ok so help me out here... snow is coming or should I start sharpening blades??


Sharpen blades, seems like my grass is growing lol


----------



## procuts0103

Mine too! Wth. My yard actually needs mowed.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1912738 said:


> Mine too! Wth. My yard actually needs mowed.


mine too sadly


----------



## procuts0103

I'm going positive! It's gonna snow and snow hard. Next 3 months will be miserable. Snow every week! !!!


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;1912766 said:


> I'm going positive! It's gonna snow and snow hard. Next 3 months will be miserable. Snow every week! !!!


I sure hope your right


----------



## procuts0103

My magic 8 ball is never wrong!


----------



## justgeorge

Fannin76;1912698 said:


> do any of the smaller guys here use turbo tax or does everyone just go to an accountant? ive not used an accountant before but befire being a business owner i used turbo tax. so my question is: is it better to go to an accountant and pay a little more or just do turbo tax?


I use TaxAct for my taxes, and QuickBooks for my accounting. I used TurboTax one year cause the data transfers easier from QuickBooks, but didn't like it as well as TaxAct. I do use the $12 version of TaxAct cause it imports data from last year; the free version doesn't do that.


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;1912839 said:


> I use TaxAct for my taxes, and QuickBooks for my accounting. I used TurboTax one year cause the data transfers easier from QuickBooks, but didn't like it as well as TaxAct. I do use the $12 version of TaxAct cause it imports data from last year; the free version doesn't do that.


i think in going to go with the turbo tax, just because im some what familuar with it
i


----------



## Flawless440

Quick Books, Wife's accountant degree, Then we take everything to another accountant at tax time...

In the end we lose and uncle sam wins again...


----------



## procuts0103

Not gonna have much to report if it doesn't fricken snow! !!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1912924 said:


> Not gonna have much to report if it doesn't fricken snow! !!


only have 20k as is


----------



## Mike S

Hahaha! You know its getting bad when we are talking about taxes! Lol! It needs to snow!

I used to use turbo tax and I liked it. They even have audit protection you can buy.


----------



## procuts0103

At least we are not giving the greedy money hungry salt companies our hard earned money. About the only good thing...


----------



## Totallawncare

Jp - how accurate is you guy at ohio valley forecasting center and how detailed does he get when it actually snows?


----------



## Totallawncare

Already gave the greedy salt companies lots of money


----------



## allseasons87

I have 165 posts to set this week. Problem is they are pressure treated and 24 feet long lol. One of my commercial customer's is building a section on their farm to grow hops. If it's not snowing we gotta do somethin! Tons of tree work at their farm too.


----------



## procuts0103

Hope you get to spread some of that and get your money back. Plus I bet the price of salt will go down because we didn't use much this season. Bunch of BS


----------



## SnoDaddy

procuts0103;1913000 said:


> Hope you get to spread some of that and get your money back. Plus I bet the price of salt will go down because we didn't use much this season. Bunch of BS


Dude its not even January. Relax!!!!


----------



## procuts0103

Hahah true


----------



## Fannin76

SnoDaddy;1913036 said:


> Dude its not even January. Relax!!!!


i cant relax i have adhd


----------



## secret_weapon

Sitting here getting tired of being bored with no snow. 
Now you guys are talking about taxes. So here is my input on that.
When I started I used the same tax accountant that my dad used. Wasn't so 1040EZ anymore, I know he always treated my dad good and took care of him if there was an issue, my dad was even nice enough to pay for my part of the tax service. But here is where the difference is. He was a metallurgical engineer, not a snowplower and after having him do my taxes after a few years, it just seemed like I was paying too much back. I used Turbotax with my wife's taxes(then girlfriend) and it seemed pretty easy. I tried it with the business and took a little while at first, there are so many things to go through, but very thorough on deductions. I get deductions on things the tax accountant said were not deductible. 
Long story short(too late) Tax accountants are not always there for your best interest.


----------



## Young Pup

Totallawncare;1912951 said:


> Jp - how accurate is you guy at ohio valley forecasting center and how detailed does he get when it actually snows?


He is pretty accurate. He gets into some good details and will put out a snowfall map on occasion. He tells you what to expect and breaks it down pretty good imo.


----------



## Young Pup

Taxes? you guys are that bored that you are talking about taxes? Geez guys, get out of the house and walk off that food you ate the past few days. :waving:xysport


----------



## procuts0103

Light snow for here tonight says fox8.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1913201 said:


> Taxes? you guys are that bored that you are talking about taxes? Geez guys, get out of the house and walk off that food you ate the past few days. :waving:xysport


LOL... I put on 10 LBS since Christmas week.. Sucks older you get the harder it gets..

Need to hit the gym hard the rest of the winter


----------



## usmcdroach

I just posted a truck over in the for sale section if anyone is looking for a good dump with plow. its a hino dump with western 9 ft pro plow


----------



## muffy189

usmcdroach;1913369 said:


> I just posted a truck over in the for sale section if anyone is looking for a good dump with plow. its a hino dump with western 9 ft pro plow


How was that to plow with


----------



## usmcdroach

10x better than truck. You can see directly in front of you and with the tight turning you can just turn around instead of backing up so much. It also has heated mirrors so ice doesn't build up


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1913314 said:


> LOL... I put on 10 LBS since Christmas week.. Sucks older you get the harder it gets..
> 
> Need to hit the gym hard the rest of the winter


No crap, I put on quite a few pounds myself in the last week. Time to take my own advice and start walking. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Latest from Josh.
http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=324


----------



## SnoDaddy

usmcdroach;1913488 said:


> 10x better than truck. You can see directly in front of you and with the tight turning you can just turn around instead of backing up so much. It also has heated mirrors so ice doesn't build up


How much could you haul with that 3-4 ton?


----------



## usmcdroach

SnoDaddy;1913533 said:


> How much could you haul with that 3-4 ton?


Gvw is 17600 and it weighs around 8500. Legally 4.5 ton


----------



## procuts0103

Sounds like josh is saying we might see something...


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;1913556 said:


> Sounds like josh is saying we might see something...


That's what I gathered from it.


----------



## procuts0103

Sure is cold out. All we need is the wind to line up right and we might get some lake effect.


----------



## Young Pup

Got to keep an eye on the weekend storm. Especially at the onset of it. Looks to be cold enough for a mix, freezing rain, or some snow. then it changes to rain. But it is definitely looking like it might be trending colder imo. Time will tell though.


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1913556 said:


> Sounds like josh is saying we might see something...





CELandscapes;1913574 said:


> That's what I gathered from it.


It will be interesting to see his next update that is for sure.


----------



## procuts0103

I thought I saw a snowflake this morning.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1914012 said:


> I thought I saw a snowflake this morning.


Naw, it was just frost! Haha


----------



## Young Pup

And here is Josh's latest information if you will. They sure are brining the crap out of stuff around here.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=327


----------



## procuts0103

Weekend looks fun


----------



## jk4718

Ohio Valley Forecasting Center
1 hr · 
‪#‎January‬ ‪#‎Outlook‬ ‪#‎OhioValley‬ ‪#‎Ups‬ ‪#‎Downs‬ ‪#‎Snow‬
I usually do monthly outlooks in tertiary fashion because I do not consider 3 or 4 days a pattern. I like to break it down this way because it allows for a little wiggle room, because as we all know weather does not behave on a set schedule. So this is a rough sketch to the January outlook.
Jan 1-10- Generally colder than average with brief warm shot. Storm threats Jan 3-4th, rain to meager snow. Jan 7-8th All snow but still meager.
Jan 11-20- Gradual warming to above average. Decent shot at a 2-4 day period of much above. 95% all rain events, cannot ever rule out back end snow showers or flurries in a transitional phase between warm surges.
Jan 21-31- Gradually turning colder to below average. If features in the Upper Air come back around like they are currently, the ante will be upped for snow that actually might do something worthwhile.
Bottom line, not much hope for a lot of snow until after January 20th.
December Grade Outlook:
December 1-10- Relatively Milder than Average (A)
December 11-20- Yo-Yo Pattern of Back and Forth (A)
December 21-31- Becoming Cold and Stormy with Snow (F)
As you can see, the last 10 days tore December to shreds. UGH!


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1914312 said:


> Ohio Valley Forecasting Center
> 1 hr ·
> ‪#‎January‬ ‪#‎Outlook‬ ‪#‎OhioValley‬ ‪#‎Ups‬ ‪#‎Downs‬ ‪#‎Snow‬
> I usually do monthly outlooks in tertiary fashion because I do not consider 3 or 4 days a pattern. I like to break it down this way because it allows for a little wiggle room, because as we all know weather does not behave on a set schedule. So this is a rough sketch to the January outlook.
> Jan 1-10- Generally colder than average with brief warm shot. Storm threats Jan 3-4th, rain to meager snow. Jan 7-8th All snow but still meager.
> Jan 11-20- Gradual warming to above average. Decent shot at a 2-4 day period of much above. 95% all rain events, cannot ever rule out back end snow showers or flurries in a transitional phase between warm surges.
> Jan 21-31- Gradually turning colder to below average. If features in the Upper Air come back around like they are currently, the ante will be upped for snow that actually might do something worthwhile.
> Bottom line, not much hope for a lot of snow until after January 20th.
> December Grade Outlook:
> December 1-10- Relatively Milder than Average (A)
> December 11-20- Yo-Yo Pattern of Back and Forth (A)
> December 21-31- Becoming Cold and Stormy with Snow (F)
> As you can see, the last 10 days tore December to shreds. UGH!


I really hope he is wrong that is for sure.


----------



## procuts0103

Wrong about what? The warm up middle of the month?


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1914343 said:


> Wrong about what? The warm up middle of the month?


the meager snow comments.


----------



## born2farm

Ya. Based on that sounds like January might be slow as well. Gonna be really hard to sell more seasonal at this rate.


----------



## procuts0103

At least if it's cold people don't pay much attention. But 60 degrees and nothing but rain people get mad about paying for nothing. I have one customer I know will complain come seasons end about paying for this winter. But last year we took it hard plowing everyday and didn't say anything.


----------



## born2farm

One of our malls told me today they would be perfectly happy paying me to do nothing all winter. Now those are the accounts I like.


----------



## Fannin76

born2farm;1914405 said:


> One of our malls told me today they would be perfectly happy paying me to do nothing all winter. Now those are the accounts I like.


see if they have any properties in my neck of the woods lol


----------



## Young Pup

Tonight's runs show a mix to rain on Saturday. Then on Sunday afternoon/night we all get some snow.  Light snow but it is snow. I bet this will change on tomorrows run.


----------



## cwby_ram

We're getting some snow here! Just the big fluffy stuff, won't amount to much, but it's snow!

Think we'll get a salt run out of that rain. Thought I saw something about freezing rain or a mix, but then it looked like it changed to all rain now?


----------



## procuts0103

AccuWeather is saying 8-12 for this weekend. Haha I almost rolled out of bed!


----------



## born2farm

We has some heavy flurries. I had a few patches on the concrete drive that had a coating when I went to bed at midnight. It all blew away because it's clear now


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

The ground temps Saturday could make this rain interesting


----------



## John_DeereGreen

GreenAcresIrr.;1914673 said:


> The ground temps Saturday could make this rain interesting




Maybe with a little luck we can presalt and have it take care of it's self...

Intellicast has been jumping back and forth from rain, to wintry mix, to snow, to freezing rain for Saturday. Now they're saying rain in the afternoon, and snow Saturday night, 1-3 inches. But they're saying low 37...make for some interesting snow.

I ended up having the Ebling shipped down and I'm gonna try to get it on the truck Saturday. A 1-3 Saturday night would be an awesome low stress way to start learing...


----------



## novawagonmaster

About 3" on the ground right now and still coming down. I will go make my rounds when this band passes. According to radar, looks like it's a small concentrated area right along the lake.


----------



## CELandscapes

Odot is worried I've passed three trucks spraying brine in the last ten miles


----------



## jk4718

I'm halfway through remodeling the kids bathroom. Now it looks like I will have plenty of time to redo the fireplace in my living room. I may need to sell some remodel work to keep myself busy because there is still nothing good on the models.


----------



## SnoDaddy

I see mainly rain now for Ohio Saturday.


----------



## Young Pup

SnoDaddy;1914879 said:


> I see mainly rain now for Ohio Saturday.


You would be correct if today's models come true. I bet they do.


----------



## procuts0103

Sloppy mess. Maybe it will freeze and we can salt


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

What I'm seeing for this weekend doesnt look good for us dayton area guys, maybe something at the tail end but looks like it will be to warm for the bulk of the moisture.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Odot sprayed all the overpasses around local highways here too. Which means, it's going to start as freezing rain and then flip to rain which I see as a distinct possibility OR the workers were trying to get that good Holiday pay which is the more likely of the two.


----------



## procuts0103

Im staying positive and going with rain to snow with ice in between. Gonna be messy and i love it. Hope we need to drop salt all weekend long.


----------



## kc2006

With the fact that it's not supposed to drop to below freezing until Sunday night which is after the moisture...I'm gunna say we'll all be remodeling our houses still or sitting on couches...


----------



## Flawless440

Sure is cold enough now..

To cold to go out try to do something for the New Year.. Rather be in front of the fire


----------



## procuts0103

Going out to clean up whatever I can and drop salt. Gotta get it when you can...


----------



## born2farm

ODOT was spraying here too. We haven't even broke out our liquid rigs this year. No since in spraying it down and having the rain wash it away


----------



## fortydegnorth

I don't even have the v-box in the truck. Feels like a couple years ago when we didn't even plow once in southwest ohio. At least we got one plow/salt in so far. I've been in this business for almost 18 years and Ive never been so close to believing this could be my last year full time. It's just been a steady downward spiral. I'm sure it's my lack of advertising and motivation but this could be a "go out with a bang" year for me. I had the best year of my career in 2014 and we'll see how it winds up. I think, after all these years, I may be ready for a "regular" job. I must be getting old.


----------



## procuts0103

Don't give up. Can't imagine working for the "man"


----------



## Flawless440

Wooooo Hooooooo................... Happy New Year Guys....

It better do somthin this weekin, or i'm saltin dry parking lots...payup


----------



## Flawless440

fortydegnorth;1915305 said:


> I don't even have the v-box in the truck. Feels like a couple years ago when we didn't even plow once in southwest ohio. At least we got one plow/salt in so far. I've been in this business for almost 18 years and Ive never been so close to believing this could be my last year full time. It's just been a steady downward spiral. I'm sure it's my lack of advertising and motivation but this could be a "go out with a bang" year for me. I had the best year of my career in 2014 and we'll see how it winds up. I think, after all these years, I may be ready for a "regular" job. I must be getting old.


I remember a few seasons ago with no snow. Me and my top guy were joking around about it the other day. He was the only one that dropped a plow that season due to snow drifting off some roof tops on a property.
I feel your pain, this season was real rough for me as well. Lost a lot to Brickmen, i busted my as_ to fill the gap with Hardscapes, and Tree Work which required me to be in the field much more. This past fall i went out and bided on the whole east side of Columbus. Landed a few, and now going into spring i will go out again and bid on a bunch on HOA's, complexes and need to hit the Spring home and garden show. Last winter i took off to Florida for the month of March. Didn't worry about work cause i had a verbal commitment from my commercial contracts to re-sign. Then lost them. This season starting out totally different, having no snow wasn't part of the plan.
So rough times means... Got to change up what your doing.. Get out there and bid, maybe add new services, tree work is great, make money all winter.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I grew up in a small family lawn irrigation buisness, then in 2009 Dad wanted to get out, so i went to work for "the man". Did that for 4 years was unhappy for 4 years, although i learned a ton about many different aspects of the industry and buisness items. Last fall was my first year on my own and this year my first full year. It was a good year for us but i want to continue to grow, but one thing i see too many do and to a point i do this, that is to grow to fast with to much over head and to bank on a winter like last. The key to success for us smaller guys is to manage our over head and market what we are passionate about about which is what we generally know best. One last item is snow, the money is great but there is no guarantee that we will see any. As i talk to some people they bank on making money off snow to keep cash flowing, keep guys busy, and to justify certain purchases. But the reality is that us in western/south western ohio we can have the winters like those of 2011 or 2012 when we saw almost now snow. Good luck to everyone on the rest of the season as this can be the year to change what you need to change.


----------



## procuts0103

I hate companies like dickman. I hope they learn a lesson someday and leave us little guys alone that just wanna make money for our families. 

Side note... clipper snow tonight into tomorrow morning? ?? Scrape scrape ? Sprinkle sprinkle? Lol


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

The large companies will never stop taking or trying to take jobs from the little guy. Its called growth, however the little guy can set them selves apart and show the clients that they care, what they are about, and then the big guys will have a tougher time nabbing up the accounts, but it will never stop. A business is either growing or dying, never sitting still


----------



## born2farm

procuts0103;1915478 said:


> I hate companies like dickman. I hope they learn a lesson someday and leave us little guys alone that just wanna make money for our families.
> 
> Side note... clipper snow tonight into tomorrow morning? ?? Scrape scrape ? Sprinkle sprinkle? Lol


Looks like you will atleast get to dump some salt the next few days


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like no action tonight. Dam


----------



## justgeorge

fortydegnorth;1915305 said:


> I don't even have the v-box in the truck. Feels like a couple years ago when we didn't even plow once in southwest ohio.


That was the winter of 11/12. But if you remember, we were also mowing lawns 2-3 weeks early that year; I was mowing by March 15th. For me, the extra lawn revenue more than made up for the no plowing.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Tuesday looks interesting.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Anyone presalting this evening? We are, I have no desire to fight freezing rain after lots are icy.

I've got my eye on Tuesday for something interesting, as well. Haven't seen anything major from Josh on it yet. NOAA just says snow likley but no accumulation numbers. Intellicast says 1-3.



justgeorge;1916026 said:


> That was the winter of 11/12. But if you remember, we were also mowing lawns 2-3 weeks early that year; I was mowing by March 15th. For me, the extra lawn revenue more than made up for the no plowing.


Gross income or profit? You must be mowing a **** ton of grass if mowing 3 weeks early offset a full winter of no snow.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Local news is saying we could get a clipper around Tuesday that may bring 2-3". Bring it on is what I say.


----------



## Fannin76

intellicast is saying less then an inch for fairborn on Tuesday.


----------



## procuts0103

Would love to see winter go into April as we make way more in the snow.

Wonder what this system will produce for us this weekend? Rain and snow or just rain.


----------



## procuts0103

Jarret. Got to use the boss pusher yesterday. I don't know why anyone would buy anything else. This pusher is saaaweet!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1916061 said:


> Jarret. Got to use the boss pusher yesterday. I don't know why anyone would buy anything else. This pusher is saaaweet!




For the price it's hard to beat. Doesn't scrape like the Arctic's or Liveboxx and that's why we're selling ours and switching back next year. Seasonal salt savings is worth it!


----------



## Young Pup

Freezing rain picture.


----------



## Young Pup

another one.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1916038 said:


> Anyone presalting this evening? We are, I have no desire to fight freezing rain after lots are icy.
> 
> I've got my eye on Tuesday for something interesting, as well. Haven't seen anything major from Josh on it yet. NOAA just says snow likley but no accumulation numbers. Intellicast says 1-3.
> 
> Gross income or profit? You must be mowing a **** ton of grass if mowing 3 weeks early offset a full winter of no snow.


We plan to load the vbox's at the end of the day today and pre salt around 1 AM. Rather not be out in freezing rain crap. Takes forever to travel between sites.


----------



## Young Pup

This is through 7pm on Tuesday


----------



## Young Pup

Six hours later.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1916094 said:


> We plan to load the vbox's at the end of the day today and pre salt around 1 AM. Rather not be out in freezing rain crap. Takes forever to travel between sites.


We're going to presalt about 10 tonight as of now.

What time is the 00Z? Is that the midnight runs or 6 AM?


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1916103 said:


> We're going to presalt about 10 tonight as of now.
> 
> What time is the 00Z? Is that the midnight runs or 6 AM?


that is the midnight runs. The 12z run of the gfs is getting ready to roll. I don't take much stock in the 6 z runs because there is no new data in them. It is basically off of the 0z runs. Unless they send up a new ballon because of severe weather in the area. IMO


----------



## John_DeereGreen

There's not much change from 7 Tuesday night to 1 Wednesday morning. I'd like to see some of that snow Tuesday.



Young Pup;1916107 said:


> that is the midnight runs. The 12z run of the gfs is getting ready to roll. I don't take much stock in the 6 z runs because there is no new data in them. It is basically off of the 0z runs. Unless they send up a new ballon because of severe weather in the area. IMO


So pretty much, the 0 and 12 are the 2 to pay closer attention to? Is the 18 the same as the 6?


----------



## Young Pup

It will change. I saw a couple posts on the stuff I posted above so I thought I would post up some maps.


----------



## Young Pup

12z stuff.


----------



## Young Pup

Northern Ohio. No freezing rain showing up for southern ohio


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The freezing rain band keeps moving north it looks like to me. Gah I hate freezing rain.


----------



## Flawless440

I would love to just pre salt as well... What if it doesn't come? Your customers are going to pay for salting dry parking lots? 

Seasonals paid already...


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is some snow maps for next week.


----------



## born2farm

We might pre salt some bank and small places. The rest we will start hitting as soon as precipitation starts


----------



## Young Pup

a couple more


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1916143 said:


> Seasonals paid already...


All seasonal here. I'd rather throw 300-400 pounds per acre to stop the ice from forming, vs have to throw 800 to melt it off after it's already ice.

We presalt all of our gas stations, banks, retail complexes, and liquid on sidewalks. And yes, we do get strange looks from people salting dry lots.

I never had any per application customers say anything, but we also had a section in our contract that let us presalt. We didn't do it like the state, where if they're calling for it in 3 or 4 days go out. More like 6-8 hours before it's supposed to start, throw the salt.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1916143 said:


> I would love to just pre salt as well... What if it doesn't come? Your customers are going to pay for salting dry parking lots?
> 
> Seasonals paid already...


Yea, I am going to hold myself on pre salting. Yep, it does suck to be out in it. I will wait till the last minute to go out and drop salt till I know for sure it is going to be here. Then I will go out. I will be putting on the spreader and probably will load up a skid today though.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1916159 said:


> All seasonal here. I'd rather throw 300-400 pounds per acre to stop the ice from forming, vs have to throw 800 to melt it off after it's already ice.
> 
> We presalt all of our gas stations, banks, retail complexes, and liquid on sidewalks. And yes, we do get strange looks from people salting dry lots.
> 
> I never had any per application customers say anything, but we also had a section in our contract that let us presalt. We didn't do it like the state, where if they're calling for it in 3 or 4 days go out. More like 6-8 hours before it's supposed to start, throw the salt.


Yep, I have that in my contract to about pre salting. It is definitely a catch 22 that is for sure. Don't want to take adavantage of them, but on the other hand want to cya.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1916172 said:


> Yep, I have that in my contract to about pre salting. It is definitely a catch 22 that is for sure. Don't want to take adavantage of them, but on the other hand want to cya.


Yep, that's for sure. I remember the Saturday of the same week we got snow in November. I held off and decided not to presalt, because I thought pavement temps were going to rise too fast in proportion to when the rain was coming. Used way more salt than I wanted to because I got it wrong. Haha.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1916179 said:


> Yep, that's for sure. I remember the Saturday of the same week we got snow in November. I held off and decided not to presalt, because I thought pavement temps were going to rise too fast in proportion to when the rain was coming. Used way more salt than I wanted to because I got it wrong. Haha.


Yep, I slid off the road into a curb on that event. LOL A helpless feeling. A saw a bus do the same thing.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1916186 said:


> Yep, I slid off the road into a curb on that event. LOL A helpless feeling. A saw a bus do the same thing.


Yeah, my business partner's truck slid down an embankment, he was going less than 10 MPH and it bent both frame rails down and to the passenger side, twisted the whole plow truck side mount, and lost oil pressure long enough to spin a rod bearing and fry the turbo bearings. It had to sit there for a couple hours before they could hook anything to it to drag it back up the hill. Didn't know the engine was hurt until after it was back at the shop and it started knocking.


----------



## Flawless440

John_DeereGreen;1916213 said:


> Yeah, my business partner's truck slid down an embankment, he was going less than 10 MPH and it bent both frame rails down and to the passenger side, twisted the whole plow truck side mount, and lost oil pressure long enough to spin a rod bearing and fry the turbo bearings. It had to sit there for a couple hours before they could hook anything to it to drag it back up the hill. Didn't know the engine was hurt until after it was back at the shop and it started knocking.


Wow... Totaled it... Partner was ok i assume?


----------



## muffy189

I sure hope this is a sign of a pattern change for the rest of the winter


----------



## procuts0103

I love ice events because everyone freaks out and wants salt asap. Definitely a good money maker.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1916241 said:


> Wow... Totaled it... Partner was ok i assume?


Yep. Amazed me that with the force of the impact it didn't even set the airbags off. It twisted both frame rails, badly and no air bag deployment.


----------



## Young Pup

Just got back in from going to the post office and found this online.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=330


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1916143 said:


> I would love to just pre salt as well... What if it doesn't come? Your customers are going to pay for salting dry parking lots?
> 
> Seasonals paid already...


If it doesn't freeze I will eat the cost. F*** driving in freezing rain. I'm waiting till 1 to go out so I have a better idea.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JP, I love fluffy snow, I hope he's right. Allthough I'd rather not have a daytime storm.



allseasons87;1916279 said:


> If it doesn't freeze I will eat the cost. F*** driving in freezing rain.


That's kinda how I view it too. Don't want to drive in it, and don't want to use double the salt after it's already ice.


----------



## procuts0103

Great article. Hope it's true.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1916281 said:


> That's kinda how I view it too. Don't want to drive in it, and don't want to use double the salt after it's already ice.


I prefer proactive instead of reactive when it comes to that freezing rain. Ide say my customers think the same...


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1916281 said:


> JP, I love fluffy snow, I hope he's right. Allthough I'd rather not have a daytime storm.
> 
> That's kinda how I view it too. Don't want to drive in it, and don't want to use double the salt after it's already ice.


I am heading out to put the spreader on. Don't want to mess with that in the dark. MIght think about putting some salt on later on.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1916284 said:


> I prefer proactive instead of reactive when it comes to that freezing rain. Ide say my customers think the same...


Yep, proactive is a very good plan with any type of ice, freezing rain, etc. At least in my book. I think a forecast of freezing rain would be enough to have salt down ahead.


----------



## cwby_ram

It's kinda looking 50/50 between just rain and freezing rain to me at the moment. Wish it was more of a sure thing one way or the other. Trying to decide if I can squeeze in a trip to Chicago to pick up a car or not...


----------



## Flawless440

Anyone have a timeline on this event tonight?


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1916413 said:


> Anyone have a timeline on this event tonight?


Roughly 5 AM


----------



## born2farm

I think we will go out around 5 and pre salt the things i know I can and then see what happens


----------



## Fannin76

im pre treating at mid night


----------



## CELandscapes

Going out sometime between midnight and two


----------



## Bossman 92

Rolling out at 4am.


----------



## Young Pup

Ice, ice baby.


----------



## Young Pup

Then snow, snow daddy. LOL


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1916744 said:


> Then snow, snow daddy. LOL


Sign me up


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Pre treated a site in tipp and now in dayton, just dropped from 33 to 31, still think this may be a waste. No ice or slick apots seen yet.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1916744 said:


> Then snow, snow daddy. LOL


hot damn that looks nice


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;1916795 said:


> Pre treated a site in tipp and now in dayton, just dropped from 33 to 31, still think this may be a waste. No ice or slick apots seen yet.


im finishing my last in beavercreek. i rather be safe then sorry


----------



## allseasons87

Freezing rain starting here. Lots are treated


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Hows beavercreek? I got 3 that way and have not been there yet


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;1916799 said:


> Hows beavercreek? I got 3 that way and have not been there yet


How's dayton? I'm leaving Vandalia for down by UD


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Not worth the drive


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

The radar shows freezing rain in eaton and springfield but just rain in between, our luck.


----------



## Young Pup

GreenAcresIrr.;1916804 said:


> The radar shows freezing rain in eaton and springfield but just rain in between, our luck.


Just because the radar does not show freezing rain, doesn't mean that it is not freezing out. It all has to do with the ground temp.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1916769 said:


> Sign me up


Ok you are signed up. LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's still dry in Wooster. We haven't even gotten the rain yet. 

JP that map sure has some pretty colors!


----------



## born2farm

Were getting rain, nothing freezing yet.


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;1916799 said:


> Hows beavercreek? I got 3 that way and have not been there yet


cold and wet


----------



## cwby_ram

Truck windshield is a little icy here, but roads and walks don't seem too slick yet. Gonna head out in a few and check my stuff that's open today.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It hasn't started anything yet...sitting at the shop in hurry up and wait mode. Glad I pulled the plug on presalting last night at the last minute!

On edit...sprinkling now...


----------



## born2farm

There is deffinitly some slick spots out there. Were getting a pretty steady rain now


----------



## cwby_ram

All rain here now, salted some slick spots at one place. But it was definitely slick in the more exposed areas.


----------



## kc2006

I just got in from pretreating everything. I figured the news played ice up so much that people were aware of the risk and I'd rather not be out at 9am with all the good drivers.


----------



## procuts0103

Dry as a popcorn fart here. Figure by the time it does get here the sun will be up and nothing will freeze. Just me and ODOT are the only morons out this morning. Ohwell the kids were in bed this morning hogging all the space so I was up anyways. Lol


----------



## Flawless440

Just got in.... Its Icy out... Pouring rain now..


----------



## procuts0103

All rain now.... that didn't last long


----------



## muffy189

I pre salted mine and they were fine, we had a county truck here slide off the road and roll over... Sounds like the guy is ok


----------



## kc2006

Roads were horrible in austintown. I pretreated and got one call back, this stupid hotel I do that always calls when the day manager comes in. I asked her if she physically felt it was slippery because i was there at 5 "oh yea it's horrible", get there and it's wet. They're getting charged extra for useless call outs.


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;1916949 said:


> Roads were horrible in austintown. I pretreated and got one call back, this stupid hotel I do that always calls when the day manager comes in. I asked her if she physically felt it was slippery because i was there at 5 "oh yea it's horrible", get there and it's wet. They're getting charged extra for useless call outs.


Wow.. I have a doctors office like that. A couple weeks ago they called me back which I was driving past in my city truck so I dove slow going past looked great to me but I sent my worker by and it was running water like I saw so I had him throw some down and charged them for it


----------



## Young Pup

12z snow pictures.


----------



## Young Pup

Two more. We are definitely getting something. Now it is a matter of the track and how much.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

We'll see how much we get. Not exactly confident in the models this season. As usual it'll be a wait and see.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1916989 said:


> 12z snow pictures.


Those look pretty sweet! ive never wanted to work so much in my life lol


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1916994 said:


> We'll see how much we get. Not exactly confident in the models this season. As usual it'll be a wait and see.


We definitely have time on this. This will shift again. Looked what it did from last night's run to today's run.


----------



## Young Pup

An article by Josh.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=335


----------



## MahonLawnCare

7" from a clipper? That happened once that I can remember. I don't see that happening unless something stalls it out over us. Usually up here we get 1-2" tops


----------



## procuts0103

I'm guessing significant lake effect


----------



## allseasons87

It sure was nice to salt this morning. Quick, easy on the trucks, great $ maker! Now if we can get 3-4 runs in per week, life would be great (for us non seasonal guys lol)


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1917200 said:


> 7" from a clipper? That happened once that I can remember. I don't see that happening unless something stalls it out over us. Usually up here we get 1-2" tops


With the warm lake waters, it is possible. I think we could see 2 to 4 here off of the 12z runs. Be interesting to see what tonight's models show.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

At least it'll be fluff I suppose


----------



## born2farm

What are you thinking will be the timeline for this snow event?


----------



## cwby_ram

Kinda looks to me about like the one in November. Early Tuesday morning into the afternoon.


----------



## Flawless440

Hate early morning ones... Have to pre-salt those events


----------



## born2farm

Perfect.....not. Hard to keep everyone happy on those events


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1917673 said:


> What are you thinking will be the timeline for this snow event?





cwby_ram;1917705 said:


> Kinda looks to me about like the one in November. Early Tuesday morning into the afternoon.


What he said.  The model run is just starting out and it looks like a salt run late Sunday night into Monday am at the moment.


----------



## Young Pup

The snow showing up on this map is from the clipper. The snow for Sunday night is very light and does not put down much.


----------



## Young Pup

72 hour snowfall map


----------



## Young Pup

Here is what a precip map looks like


----------



## Young Pup

24 hours later on the snow map


----------



## Young Pup

now 24 and 48 hours later than the above picture. As you can snow chances are increasing.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1917870 said:


> now 24 and 48 hours later than the above picture. As you can snow chances are increasing.


so pretty lol


----------



## procuts0103

So glad I'm not color blind lol


----------



## Mike S

procuts0103;1917975 said:


> So glad I'm not color blind lol


You had to go there........ lol 
I usually ask my wife what color things are.


----------



## Flawless440

Snow all week??? I don't know how to act


----------



## SnoDaddy

The snow in November could not have been much worse timing wise. This looks like a repeat. At least itll be clipper and not wet slushy cement so it should clean up easier. I can hear the phone calls coming now. Hope you per push boys are satisfied. Making us seasonal guys actually have to work. Bummer.


----------



## Young Pup

For those that are colored handicap here are some more maps.  I still like the 2 to 4 call here as of last nights run. Today's run should be interesting.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=343


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam total snowfall output.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is one map from the gfs. Out the door to run errands.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is another one.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1918278 said:


> Ok here is another one.


im friggin ready


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a precip map


----------



## Young Pup

Then we have this for next weekend timeframe to keep an eye on.


----------



## Young Pup

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service cleveland oh
326 pm est sun jan 4 2015

...lake effect snow as well as an alberta clipper will affect the
area tonight through tuesday...

.arctic air moving across lake erie will allow lake effect snow
to develop across the snowbelt counties of northeast ohio and
northwest pennsylvania tonight and monday. The lake effect should
tapper off monday evening. Monday night however snow will move
into the region monday night as an alberta clipper moves through
the ohio valley. Snow will tapper off from the west on tuesday.

Ohz017-027>032-036>038-047-050430-
/o.new.kcle.ws.a.0001.150106t0200z-150107t0000z/
hancock-wyandot-crawford-richland-ashland-wayne-stark-marion-
morrow-holmes-knox-
including the cities of...findlay...upper sandusky...carey...
Bucyrus...mansfield...ashland...wooster...canton...marion...
Mount gilead...millersburg...mount vernon
326 pm est sun jan 4 2015

...winter storm watch in effect from monday evening through
tuesday evening...

The national weather service in cleveland has issued a winter
storm watch...which is in effect from monday evening through
tuesday evening.

* snow accumulations...4 to 6 inches from midnight monday night
through mid day tuesday.

* snow beginning...snow will begin monday night.

* period of most intense snow...the snow will likely be most
intense monday night after midnight.

* snow/ice ending...snow will tapper from the west on tuesday.

* impacts...hazardous travel conditions are expected due to
reduced visibility and snow accumulation.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means that heavy snow is possible. If you
are within the watch area...remain alert to rapidly changing
weather conditions. Stay tuned to the national weather service or
the local news media for the latest updates and possible
warnings.

&&

$$


----------



## Young Pup

For us in Central Ohio read this. These guys are whimps and don't like to issue something until it is tooooooo late. 

SHORT TERM /MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT/...
WE GO FROM 50S/60S AND BEING CONCERNED ABOUT FLOODING AND QLCS
WIND GUSTS SUNDAY MORNING...TO A VERY COLD AND SNOWY FORECAST IN
THIS TIME PERIOD AS BIG PATTERN CHANGE CONTINUES TO EVOLVE.

ALL THE FOCUS IN THIS TIME PERIOD OF SHORTWAVE TROUGH DIGGING
THROUGH LONGWAVE TROUGH FROM BRITISH COLUMBIA SUNDAY
EVENING...QUICKLY SOUTHEAST INTO AND THROUGH THE GREAT LAKES
TUESDAY MORNING. THIS SYSTEM BRINGS MODERATE TO STRONG KINEMATIC
FORCING IN BRIEF FASHION MONDAY NIGHT AND TUESDAY
MORNING...PROMISING A SWATH OF FLUFFY ACCUMULATING SNOW TO MUCH OF
THE FORECAST AREA.

GOT VERY CLOSE...TO ISSUING A WINTER STORM WATCH WITH THIS
FORECAST ISSUANCE FOR MUCH OF CENTRAL OHIO...MAINLY NORTHERN THREE
TIERS OF THE WFO ILN CWA...BUT CONFIDENCE IN 6" AMOUNTS JUST NOT
QUITE THERE...THOUGH THERE IS PLENTY TO BE CONCERNED ABOUT. AS IT
STANDS...THIS FORECAST DID TWO THINGS: 1) INCREASED AMOUNTS ALL
AREAS FROM PREVIOUS FORECAST AND 2) SPREAD ACCUMULATIONS FURTHER
SOUTH...EVEN AS FAR SOUTH AS OHIO RIVER/CINCINNATI AREA.

FORCING FOR ASCENT WILL SPREAD QUICKLY DOWNSTREAM OF THE
APPROACHING WAVE ON MONDAY EVENING AND SNOW SHOULD MOVE/DEVELOP
INTO THE FORECAST AREA AROUND MIDNIGHT OR PERHAPS A LITTLE BEFORE.
IT SHOULD QUICKLY BECOME MODERATE OR EVEN HEAVY GIVEN STRONG
FORCING/VERTICAL MOTION SIGNALS IN MODEL CROSS-SECTIONS NORMAL TO
THICKNESS CONTOURS. VERY STRONG Q/G COMPONENT TO FORCING PIVOTS
RIGHT ACROSS CENTRAL OHIO...AND 1.5 PV /DYNAMIC TROPOPAUSE/ MAPS
SHOW RIGHT ENTRANCE REGION COMPONENT AIDING AGEOSTROPHIC VERTICAL
CIRCULATION WITH 150KT JETLET ORIENTED ACROSS NRN OH/LAKE ERIE
MIGRATING QUICKLY EAST. FORECAST BUFR SOUNDINGS /ANY OF
C25...KCMH..KDAY/ SHOWS AN EVOLVING VERY DEEP DENDRITIC GROWTH
ZONE NEAR THE MIDDLE/END OF THE SNOW EVENT...AND THIS CAUSES ME
THE GREATEST PAUSE/CONCERN THAT WARNING-CRITERIA SNOWS MAY BE
REALIZED ACROSS PORTIONS OF OUR FORECAST AREA. HAVE SEEN...TIME
AND TIME AGAIN...EXTREME SNOW RATIO EVENTS REALLY GET BIG RATES
VIA DENDRITIC GROWTH PROCESSES AND VERTICAL MOTION/DGZ OVERLAP IS
PRIME IN THIS EVENT. HOWEVER...A CON...THE TEMPORAL NATURE OF THIS
OVERLAP IS BRIEF...ON THE ORDER OF 3-4 HOURS IT SEEMS PER THE
HOURLY SOUNDING DATA...SO NOT SURE IF ENOUGH IS GOING TO BE THERE
TO GET WARNING SNOWS. SO FOR RIGHT NOW HAVE TAKEN A LARGE PART OF
CENTRAL OHIO/ECNTL IND INTO 3-5" RANGE WITH OPEN ACKNOWLEDGMENT
THAT SOME 6" AMOUNTS COULD BE REALIZED IF THERMODYNAMIC ASPECTS OF
ENVIRONMENT COME TOGETHER. THERE ARE SOME SREF MEMBERS IN THE
6-7" RANGE FROM AOH TO CMH BUT THE BULK RESIDE BELOW...SO WILL
HOLD ON A WATCH FOR NOW.

OTHER CONS FOR A WATCH IS LATITUDINAL VARIATION OF BAND OF
STRONGEST FORCING. HI-RES WINDOWS...NAM CONUS NEST...GFS...ARE
AMONG SOME OF THE DATA SETS THAT SPILLED SOUTH WITH 04.12Z RUNS IN
TERMS OF ACCUMULATING SNOW FURTHER SOUTH...AND THIS FORECAST
ACKNOWLEDGES THIS WITH INCREASING SNOW CHANCES ALL THE WAY TO OHIO
RIVER WITH LIGHT ACCUMULATIONS. WE NEED TO WATCH THESE TRENDS AS
IF ONE WERE TO TAKE THIS DATA AT FACE VALUE...POTENTIAL WATCH
WOULD BE SITUATED A GOOD DEAL SOUTH THAN WHAT SREF/NAM/ECMWF
SUGGEST...MORE CENTERED THROUGH WILMINGTON/MIDDLETOWN. I DON/T
THINK WE KNOW ENOUGH YET TO SAY THIS COULDN/T OCCUR GIVEN THE LOW
AMPLITUDE NATURE OF THE SYSTEM AND IT BEING SEVERAL THOUSAND MILES
AWAY AT THIS HOUR. WHERE THE HIGHER RES WINDOW RUNS ARE SITTING
AND MARGINAL CONFIDENCE OF HITTING 6 INCHES...RIGHT NOW IT ADDS ENOUGH
UNCERTAINTY THAT A WATCH PLACEMENT IN OUR AREA IS PREMATURE.

BOTTOM LINE...HIGH CONFIDENCE THE ILN CWA RECEIVES A SWATH OF
ACCUMULATING...FLUFFY SNOW MONDAY NIGHT AND TUESDAY MORNING. THIS
SWATH WILL LIKELY BE 3-5" AND CENTRED IN THE NORTHERN HALF OF THE
FORECAST AREA...LOCALLY HIGHER CONSIDERING DENDRITIC CONTRIBUTIONS.
THERE WILL BE A TIGHT SOUTHERN GRADIENT AS PER USUAL WITH THESE
EVENTS...AND THERE/S SOME FARTHER SOUTH RUNS THAT WE NEED TO
RESOLVE IN THE NEXT 6-12 HOURS. A QUICK HITTING SYSTEM...BUT THE
TUESDAY MORNING COMMUTE WILL DEFINITELY BE AFFECTED.

FRIGID AIR POURS IN BEHIND THIS SYSTEM...AND IT APPEARS MORE
BORDERLINE ADVISORY-LEVEL WIND CHILLS ARE LIKELY BY TUESDAY NIGHT.

&&


----------



## Young Pup

*More importantly guys this is for tonight*

*NEAR TERM /THROUGH MONDAY/...
STRONG COLD ADVECTION UNDERWAY ACROSS THE FORECAST AREA THIS
AFTERNOON AS THE POTENT COLD FRONT IS EXITING THE FORECAST AREA TO
THE EAST. UPSTREAM OBSERVATIONAL DATA /BOTH CURRENT METARS AND
04.12Z SOUNDINGS/ INDICATE A FRIGID AIRMASS IS INBOUND TO THE OHIO
VALLEY. CURRENT TEMPS ARE BELOW ZERO IN IA/MN AND SINGLE DIGITS
NOW OOZING INTO WRN ILLINOIS. STRONG GUSTY WINDS AS WELL.
SECONDARY SHORTWAVE TROUGH AND ARCTIC FRONT CROSSING INDIANA RIGHT
NOW WITH LARGE AREA OF RA/SN QUICKLY CHANGING TO ALL SNOW.
COVERAGE OF THIS HAS INCREASED IN THE LAST FEW HOURS AND WILL
LIKELY NEED TO RUN A PERIOD OF LIKELY POPS FOR SNOW IN ERN
IND AND MUCH OF OUR OHIO COUNTIES WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR UP TO A
HALF INCH OF SNOW...AS VSBYS UPSTREAM ARE 1-2SM INDICATING THAT
WITH THE ONSET OF DARKNESS WE/LL BE ABLE TO ACCUMULATE AND ROADS
COULD BECOME SLICK. WILL PROBABLY HIT THIS UP IN THE HAZARDOUS
WEATHER OUTLOOK AS WELL AS SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENTS GIVEN HOW
WARM THE ROAD SURFACES ARE...COULD BE SOME FLASH FREEZING AS TEMPS
CRASH THIS EVENING AND MELTED SNOW QUICKLY FREEZES.

TEMPS CRASH TONIGHT AND SHOULD SEE SINGLE DIGITS INTO THE WRN
FORECAST AREA BY THE END OF TONIGHT. THIS WILL SEND WIND CHILLS
NEAR ZERO IF NOT A LITTLE BELOW AND WE COULD END UP NEEDING A
SHORT TERM WIND CHILL ADVISORY IN WEST CENTRAL OHIO TOMORROW
MORNING IF THINGS COME IN COLDER/MORE QUICKLY THAN WHAT I HAVE
FORECAST. DEFINITELY A LARGE CHANGE IN AIRMASS AND ONE THAT WILL
FEEL MARKEDLY DIFFERENT FROM THE 50S AND 60S WE BASKED IN THE
PREVIOUS 24 HOURS.
*


----------



## Young Pup

Welp, they ended up including us in the winter storm watch for central ohio and south.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
353 PM EST SUN JAN 4 2015

OHZ026-034-035-042>046-051>056-064-065-074-050500-
/O.NEW.KILN.WS.A.0001.150106T0300Z-150106T1700Z/
HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-DARKE-SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-MIAMI-
CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-PICKAWAY-FAIRFIELD-
HOCKING-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...KENTON...CELINA...WAPAKONETA...
GREENVILLE...SIDNEY...BELLEFONTAINE...MARYSVILLE...DELAWARE...
PIQUA...URBANA...SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...NEWARK...
CIRCLEVILLE...LANCASTER...LOGAN
353 PM EST SUN JAN 4 2015

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE MONDAY EVENING THROUGH
TUESDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE MONDAY EVENING THROUGH
TUESDAY MORNING.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 4 TO 6 INCHES POSSIBLE.
LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE ALSO POSSIBLE.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE AREA LATE MONDAY EVENING
BECOMING HEAVY DURING THE NIGHT. SNOW WILL END LATE TUESDAY MORNING.

* IMPACTS...HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED DUE TO
REDUCED VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS. THE TUESDAY MORNING
COMMUTE WILL BE HEAVILY IMPACTED.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR
SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE TO
MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR
YOUR FAVORITE SOURCE OF INFORMATION FOR THE LATEST UPDATES.
ADDITIONAL DETAILS CAN ALSO BE FOUND AT WWW.WEATHER.GOV/ILN AS
WELL AS ON OUR FACEBOOK AND TWITTER PAGES.

&&

$$

BINAU


----------



## Fannin76

sweet my best paying property is in springfeild


----------



## fortydegnorth

This little first round clipper has about ended in the daytin area. It's crazy windy. I was hoping it would start to freeze before the wind dried it out but it's still 34 at 7:00. I'll check in a couple hours for slick spots. May be a quick salt run but I'm not holding my breath. Anything will dry in this wind.


----------



## Young Pup

fortydegnorth;1918512 said:


> This little first round clipper has about ended in the daytin area. It's crazy windy. I was hoping it would start to freeze before the wind dried it out but it's still 34 at 7:00. I'll check in a couple hours for slick spots. May be a quick salt run but I'm not holding my breath. Anything will dry in this wind.


Ha Ha, take a shower and go outside and let us know how fast you dry off.  :waving:


----------



## born2farm

Going out at 3:30 for a salt run, not much out there, but will probably be slick in spots. Moved all the loaders back in site today and fueled them up. Paid 2.42 a gallon. Filled up all of out transfer tanks. That's cheaper then I get red for the farm


----------



## Young Pup

Nice article by Josh

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=348


----------



## Flawless440

Weres diesel for 2.42?


----------



## procuts0103

3.30 a gallon here for diesel. Ashtabula is the poorest county in Ohio and we gotta pay premium for fuel...


----------



## Flawless440

Im driving to Mill supply in Akron in the morning.. Roads looking ok for the trip in the morning up that way??


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Young Pup;1918555 said:


> Nice article by Josh
> 
> http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=348


Thanks for all the weather posts, even though a bit south of you guys, I can regularly forecast our outcome as well.


----------



## usmcdroach

Diesel 2.89 here


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1918578 said:


> Weres diesel for 2.42?


Kroger in Marion Oh. I can get you directions if your coming through the area


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1918604 said:


> Im driving to Mill supply in Akron in the morning.. Roads looking ok for the trip in the morning up that way??


What are you picking up? Been looking for more driveway stakes. Found them at angelos for .53 cents/100. Mill supply is expensive for them. Been on their website today.

Weather and roads should be ok.


----------



## Young Pup

98Chevy2500;1918605 said:


> Thanks for all the weather posts, even though a bit south of you guys, I can regularly forecast our outcome as well.


No problem. You can send the check tooooo.... since you are in KY and all. LOL


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Young Pup;1918637 said:


> No problem. You can send the check tooooo.... since you are in KY and all. LOL


We're poor down here, can't even afford shoes!


----------



## Young Pup

98Chevy2500;1918641 said:


> We're poor down here, can't even afford shoes!


Ha Ha. You got some m##nshine. LOL


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Young Pup;1918644 said:


> Ha Ha. You got some m##nshine. LOL


Guess Mark gave away our secret...


----------



## buckhigh

So what's everyone's thoughts on Cleveland tonight? Thinking salt run for sure, but seeing anywhere from a trace to 4" tonight. Wkyc is calling for 2-4 and everyone else is T-1.


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1918636 said:


> What are you picking up? Been looking for more driveway stakes. Found them at angelos for .53 cents/100. Mill supply is expensive for them. Been on their website today.
> 
> Weather and roads should be ok.


Snow plow edges... They are about 25% cheaper than buying local.. V-plow edges are pricey, need a 9' straight edge as well.. Love waiting to last minute..

I bought Bamboo plow stakes from A.M Lenard last season.. Can't remember price but they were the cheapest.


----------



## Young Pup

buckhigh;1918647 said:


> So what's everyone's thoughts on Cleveland tonight? Thinking salt run for sure, but seeing anywhere from a trace to 4" tonight. Wkyc is calling for 2-4 and everyone else is T-1.


Looks like you have LE band setting up. So where it sets up will be the key. Looks north of you a little right now on the radar I am looking at.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1918650 said:


> Snow plow edges... They are about 25% cheaper than buying local.. V-plow edges are pricey, need a 9' straight edge as well.. Love waiting to last minute..
> 
> I bought Bamboo plow stakes from A.M Lenard last season.. Can't remember price but they were the cheapest.


Nice, better late than never on those plow edges.

Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## Young Pup

98Chevy2500;1918646 said:


> Guess Mark gave away our secret...


Oh it is safe with us.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1918636 said:


> What are you picking up? Been looking for more driveway stakes. Found them at angelos for .53 cents/100. Mill supply is expensive for them. Been on their website today.
> 
> Weather and roads should be ok.


Ever thought about the small wood stakes at tractor supply and painting the tops high vis?


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1918658 said:


> Ever thought about the small wood stakes at tractor supply and painting the tops high vis?


That is what I was thinking I might do. My brother moved back from Cape Cod. He has a plow truck and will be coming out to help me some. I have never marked the properties as I was the only one doing them. But, I want to mark them for him.


----------



## 98Chevy2500

Some companies here use the little 18" utility marking flags, I guess they work OK as long as you plow with the storm.


----------



## Young Pup

those 18 in utility markers would be gone in no time with the snow on top. Thanks though.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1918663 said:


> That is what I was thinking I might do. My brother moved back from Cape Cod. He has a plow truck and will be coming out to help me some. I have never marked the properties as I was the only one doing them. But, I want to mark them for him.


We got a good deal a few years back on some of the 3' fiberglass stakes. If I need to make more, this is what I think I would do.


----------



## born2farm

We had some of the 36in flags made last year with our logo printed on them. Worked out ok. They blew to much in the wind. This year we didn't stake any properties. I spent way to much time sending guys out to fix the stakes all year and we still end up fixing grass. I can't stand having stakes blown over or broken off all over the property. We will see how this year goes and make a determination for next


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1918701 said:


> We got a good deal a few years back on some of the 3' fiberglass stakes. If I need to make more, this is what I think I would do.


Nice.  First year marking so it should be interesting to see how many I break. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Here is your map porn guys. LOL


----------



## Fannin76

anyone have a time line on this storm tomorrow night? 2in by 2am would be great.


----------



## Young Pup

a couple more.


----------



## Young Pup

And then the most important maps.


----------



## Young Pup

some others as well.


----------



## kc2006

Playing with the maps it looks like NE Ohio won't get the snow til later, at 6am it shows us at nothing really, 9am we're covered and noon it's done. 

JP you thinking it'll be into the daylight like that, or am I off?


----------



## Young Pup

I am thinking it is going to start late tomorrow night and go till about noon or so. It is hard to really pinpoint a stopping time.


----------



## Young Pup

Then we will get some more light snow.


----------



## Pit Crew

Nothing here in Trumbull county. New plow and no snow....


----------



## born2farm

We got light snow on about half of our service area last night. Rolled out at 330. It's damn cold out here


----------



## muffy189

Got a salt run in this morning, looks like the snow isn't going to dump near as much on columbiana county as thought but we shall wait and see


----------



## Flawless440

I thought the way it looks we would get some Thursday as well.. Local guys saying 0% for Thursday


----------



## justgeorge

Hey JP I noticed Rich A. isn't posting anything on Facebook lately. I let my skyeye subscription lapse, has he said anything on there about not posting on FB?


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1918999 said:


> Hey JP I noticed Rich A. isn't posting anything on Facebook lately. I let my skyeye subscription lapse, has he said anything on there about not posting on FB?


He is having some medical issues. He has not sent out any email updates for the past two weeks. Also only has posted 3 or 4 times on the forum. He said he would let us know what is going on soon.


----------



## Bossman 92

Not sure what to think about this clipper. I've seen forecasts from as little as 2" to as much as 8" and start times from 2 am to 9 am. We are within 24 hours and they can't get it any better than this???


----------



## Young Pup

Nice snow shower here. Streets are covering over.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We just had a band come through from 8-930 that dropped over an inch. Now it's sunny again.

I got the Ebling on, ready to rock and roll now!!! Bring it on Mother Nature. Probably be ordering some more...

Anyone got any insite on timing? I'm seeing heaviest snow from midnight tonight to just before sunrise in the morning?


----------



## Young Pup

Two of the nam's snow maps.


----------



## Young Pup

Two snow maps from the gfs. Going out on the roof to take Christmas lights down. If I am not back in 2 hours call for help for me. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Why is dentco still trying to find someone on Jan. 5th to plow for them???


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1919158 said:


> Why is dentco still trying to find someone on Jan. 5th to plow for them???


Maybe they just now figured oh man it's gonna snow lets find someone. Last minute people gotta love em


----------



## kc2006

Pit Crew;1918907 said:


> Nothing here in Trumbull county. New plow and no snow....


Where in Trumbull? We plowed all the stuff in niles and Warren that are 1" trigger...


----------



## rnolloth88

Somewhat off topic, any of you guys close to cincy have a good list of places selling bulk salt? Trying to find someone near one of my big accounts that may be open extra hours. My normal place i buy from has jacked prices compared to some others locally and they don't really change their hours much when it's snowing. Looking for something around Norwood area possibly. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1919158 said:


> Why is dentco still trying to find someone on Jan. 5th to plow for them???


That's funny.. is the speedway gas stations on east side? Suppose to be agreeing to my terms and getting back to me..
I wouldn't agree to their contract, screwing me for everything holding them not liable for anything. Also pay is 60 days. . B.S

Storm still starting at 7am??

Akron had a 1" snow this morning on my trip


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1919312 said:


> That's funny.. is the speedway gas stations on east side? Suppose to be agreeing to my terms and getting back to me..
> I wouldn't agree to their contract, screwing me for everything holding them not liable for anything. Also pay is 60 days. . B.S
> 
> Storm still starting at 7am??
> 
> Akron had a 1" snow this morning on my trip


I think more towards midnight


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1919318 said:


> I think more towards midnight


That would be way better...

Jp what time u thinking?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

NOAA just dropped us down to 1-2 tonight and less than an inch tomorrow.


----------



## WALKERS

rnolloth88;1919189 said:


> Somewhat off topic, any of you guys close to cincy have a good list of places selling bulk salt? Trying to find someone near one of my big accounts that may be open extra hours. My normal place i buy from has jacked prices compared to some others locally and they don't really change their hours much when it's snowing. Looking for something around Norwood area possibly.
> Thanks in advance!


Evans loveland, oh
Ccw TRI County


----------



## novawagonmaster

Still saying 4"-8" up here in the Northeast corner.


----------



## buckhigh

novawagonmaster;1919400 said:


> Still saying 4"-8" up here in the Northeast corner.


Yeah but I think most of that will be lake effect...


----------



## Fannin76

Saying 3-5 here


----------



## novawagonmaster

buckhigh;1919436 said:


> Yeah but I think most of that will be lake effect...


Yup. It's been snowing all afternoon here, but not really piling up. It's a pretty fine snow, and it's been blowing around quite a bit.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Fannin76;1919443 said:


> Saying 3-5 here


Check out the last 2 posts Josh at Ohio Valley Forecasting has put on Facebook.


----------



## Fannin76

Post those bad boys


----------



## buckhigh

Tanchak just said 1-2" by 7am for Cleveland and surrounding. His snow forecast totals model only has us at .6" by 7am. Looks like heavy le starting tomorrow night.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1919312 said:


> That's funny.. is the speedway gas stations on east side? Suppose to be agreeing to my terms and getting back to me..
> I wouldn't agree to their contract, screwing me for everything holding them not liable for anything. Also pay is 60 days. . B.S
> 
> Storm still starting at 7am??
> 
> Akron had a 1" snow this morning on my trip


Hey I did not fall of the roof. LOL Been busy setting the trucks up with the plows and staking a few other properties for my brother.

They had 2 around Grandview and 1 downtown they are looking for service on. A friend called me that no longer does snow and asked me if I wanted them. I politely declined.LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1919481 said:


> Post those bad boys


I will look for them and post them. Just sitting down here.


----------



## Young Pup

No pictures but by reading this you get the idea. 


Image 1: GFS in general shows 3 inches south end and up to 7 inches in the central and west.

Image 2: GFS Parallel shows 2.5 to 6 inches for the region. 

Image 3: Canadian is in the range of 2.5 to 6 inches for the region.

Image 4: NAM 12km shows 1 to 10 inches. Probably a tad underdone in south, and overdone in the central and west.

Image 5: NAM 4km shows 1 to 10 inches. So very similar to 12 km.

Image 6: RGEM shows 2 to 7 inches for the area.

What does all of this mean? It pretty much means that 2-3 inches should fall in the south. 4-6 inches in the central (higher amounts in some zones). Then 3-5 inches in the north (possibly higher in some zones). That is why I believe warnings will be issued for counties along I-70 and a tier north, possibly 2 tiers. Until later this evening.

Courtesy of TropicalTidbits.com and Levi Cowan


----------



## Young Pup

Here is an article.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=355


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1919513 said:


> Here is an article.
> 
> http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=355


i have my properties on both sides of the 70 corridoor. with in 7 miles of it probably


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1919578 said:


> i have my properties on both sides of the 70 corridoor. with in 7 miles of it probably


Yes sir. Going to be a fun one


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1919580 said:


> Yes sir. Going to be a fun one


look who is getting his post count up lol


----------



## WALKERS

Heading out to pre salt. Everyone be safe out there either way.


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1919589 said:



> look who is getting his post count up lol


Just trying to catch up


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Have some north ans south, gave up a big HOA right at 70, was nice had the most snow of any my sites but a pita


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;1919965 said:


> Have some north ans south, gave up a big HOA right at 70, was nice had the most snow of any my sites but a pita


My hoas are the same way


----------



## CELandscapes

Street is completely covered here in brookville


----------



## Young Pup

Started here 20 minutes ago. Street is covered.


----------



## campbell79

Covered here too


----------



## Fannin76

campbell79;1920052 said:


> Covered here too


i just came through new carlise it was slick


----------



## racer47

looks like the new wide out is going to get a work out ,coming down good here in southern ohio .


----------



## Young Pup

This was taken at 7:30 Monday night. Guess the guy doesn't want to plow


----------



## CELandscapes

Young Pup;1920066 said:


> This was taken at 7:30 Monday night. Guess the guy doesn't want to plow


Must be an ex dot guy


----------



## chevyman51

Young Pup;1920066 said:


> This was taken at 7:30 Monday night. Guess the guy doesn't want to plow


Shovel that crap up and you got enough for the night


----------



## born2farm

And were off. Good 2 in down


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ended up with between 3 and 4 inches of powder here. 

I love this snow, I just don't love the timing of this storm. Shaved a hair over 3 hours off a 6 hour route though, I'm sure not complaining about that. Did all of my route and 3 normal truck hours of another route and still got done with round one before everything opened.

Be going back out tonight for cleanups, for sure. See how well the Ebling will scrape hard pack. I can't believe I didn't buy one sooner...it actually makes a truck feel useful again!


----------



## justgeorge

Everybody must still be out working - not down here in Cincinnati. Was supposed to go in at 3am, got a text at 2 saying hold off. We only got about a half inch here on the east side. I blew off my bowling league so I could get to sleep early too.

What a waste.....


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1920310 said:


> Ended up with between 3 and 4 inches of powder here.
> 
> I love this snow, I just don't love the timing of this storm. Shaved a hair over 3 hours off a 6 hour route though, I'm sure not complaining about that. Did all of my route and 3 normal truck hours of another route and still got done with round one before everything opened.
> 
> Be going back out tonight for cleanups, for sure. See how well the Ebling will scrape hard pack. I can't believe I didn't buy one sooner...it actually makes a truck feel useful again!


Glad to hear this. I thought all day about how useful one would be on most of our properties. Looking forward to more feedback on yours.


----------



## Bossman 92

Had a front tranny seal let loose on one of the trucks this morning in the first hour on the first effing lot.

This is the 2nd time this has happened in the last 2 events. Wtf am I missing here??


----------



## fortydegnorth

Probably to far out to tell yet, but next Tuesday and Wednesday look to be potentially active.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Saw that on our 10 day then it flip flopped out. As long as this Artic air is here they'll be a shot.


----------



## jd$jess

Bossman 92;1920570 said:


> Had a front tranny seal let loose on one of the trucks this morning in the first hour on the first effing lot.
> 
> This is the 2nd time this has happened in the last 2 events. Wtf am I missing here??


if you have a ford , go to dealer they have a updated seal gray in color, I have not had any trouble since I changed mine out


----------



## Young Pup

Got in about 4:30 this afternoon. Got a 3 hour nap and I will go check on things later tonight.

Stay warm I don't know if I want to go out.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=361


----------



## Young Pup

chevyman51;1920087 said:


> Shovel that crap up and you got enough for the night


Ha Ha. Went back by about 2 this morning and go another picture of the snow melting off.


----------



## kc2006

Bossman 92;1920570 said:


> Had a front tranny seal let loose on one of the trucks this morning in the first hour on the first effing lot.
> 
> This is the 2nd time this has happened in the last 2 events. Wtf am I missing here??


Ford? Get the new Viton seal, that things so common on the e4od and the 4r100 or whatever the newer one was.


----------



## allseasons87

Well that one got the ole QuickBooks receivables looking good again


----------



## magneto259

allseasons87;1921033 said:


> Well that one got the ole QuickBooks receivables looking good again


Heard that! I was getting worried.

Not a bad outting yesteday. Added a 3 acre site to the lineup. Unfortunately when they call the night before the storm and there is no stakes to mark the property it makes it difficult. A topographical map will only get you so far.


----------



## magneto259

Any suggestions on sidewalks? I have a few that need shoveled off. I run 2 trucks both with spreaders and just keep a shovel in them. I tried my leaf blower but once it got over 2 inches it doesn't work that great. If I load up a snow thrower I won't have any room for salt. Thanks in advance.


----------



## allseasons87

magneto259;1921055 said:


> Any suggestions on sidewalks? I have a few that need shoveled off. I run 2 trucks both with spreaders and just keep a shovel in them. I tried my leaf blower but once it got over 2 inches it doesn't work that great. If I load up a snow thrower I won't have any room for salt. Thanks in advance.


Sounds like a shovel May be the only way to go unless you have a dedicated sidewalk vehicle. We pull a quad with a plow and blowers on a trailer. PM me if you need help on the walks in the future.


----------



## fortydegnorth

magneto259;1921055 said:


> Any suggestions on sidewalks? I have a few that need shoveled off. I run 2 trucks both with spreaders and just keep a shovel in them. I tried my leaf blower but once it got over 2 inches it doesn't work that great. If I load up a snow thrower I won't have any room for salt. Thanks in advance.


We used to run pickups with v-boxes. The snow blowers wouldn't fit in the bed so we designed and built steel racks for them that would slide into the trailer hitch and then extend off to the side of the spreader shoot. At the time we had dump inserts so we could support the outside edge of the rack to the insert with the tailgate pin. It was just made from square stock, angle iron and expanded metal for the platform. A ratchet strap held the blower on. If you don't have access to the tools it may be worth hiring it out.


----------



## magneto259

Unfortunately I am running 2 tailgate spreaders. Luckily one is a swingout style snowex. Im kicking around buying a super small snow thrower but im not sure how fast a little one would clear. I think if I move stuff around in my one truck I might be able to squeeze a small thrower in it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman 92;1920567 said:


> Glad to hear this. I thought all day about how useful one would be on most of our properties. Looking forward to more feedback on yours.


Where are you at in NE OH? If you're close enough to be interested and can get away from your crews in a storm, you're more than welcome to come to Wooster and run mine on any of my lots. Same goes for anyone else in Ohio that's interested in one.

No joke, my first time out running it yesterday, I cleared a 5.8 acre lot in 1.6 hours. Start to finish, curb to curb. I'm fairly certain I can cut another half hour off that once I get better with it.

I went out about 5 this morning to do cleanup on a couple lots that had cars yesterday all day and the lake was sending her wealth down to us. I ended up partial plowing, then salting. I didn't have the Ebling so I could spread salt, and man just after using it the first time not having it for cleanups sucked. My next one will be spreader compatible, so I don't have to take it off to salt.

I'm also kind of surprised how well the salt is working for being this cold.


----------



## born2farm

We got a quick dusting this morning right as we were finishing overnight cleanups. Squeezed in another salt on some and will get to go back out tonight I'm sure for drifts 

Salt is melting good. Sun is helping


----------



## novawagonmaster

Pushed about 3" last night.
Pushed between 6"-8" this morning.

Sun is out now, but I am seeing reports varying from 6"-12" expected again today (lake effect bands).


----------



## muffy189

novawagonmaster;1921186 said:


> Pushed about 3" last night.
> Pushed between 6"-8" this morning.
> 
> Sun is out now, but I am seeing reports varying from 6"-12" expected again today (lake effect bands).


We just had a nice bad roll though here, dropped about an inch hopefully we get a few more like that tonight


----------



## John_DeereGreen

These little bands are a pain in the ass. Thankfully the sun is out to help as we scrape and salt spots. Grrr.


----------



## 496 BB

What are you guys charging for blowing sidewalks? How many lnft can you do in a given amount of time? Thinking about doing some residentials after I get the commercials done.


----------



## allseasons87

496 BB;1921522 said:


> What are you guys charging for blowing sidewalks? How many lnft can you do in a given amount of time? Thinking about doing some residentials after I get the commercials done.


$50 per man hr for blowers


----------



## MahonLawnCare

John_DeereGreen;1921301 said:


> These little bands are a pain in the ass. Thankfully the sun is out to help as we scrape and salt spots. Grrr.


Amen hope procuts is happy. Lake effect sucks. Anyone hear anything another clipper tomorrow night ? I'm over snow


----------



## Fannin76

Bossman 92;1920570 said:


> Had a front tranny seal let loose on one of the trucks this morning in the first hour on the first effing lot.
> 
> This is the 2nd time this has happened in the last 2 events. Wtf am I missing here??


i lost my shift linkage at 630 am. had to get under the truck and manually shift into fwd and reverse to get the lot finished. had to run to cincinatti to fuller ford to pick the part up. get it all back together and broke my damn front axle on my property after that.


----------



## Dan R 4000

muffy189;1921248 said:


> We just had a nice bad roll though here, dropped about an inch hopefully we get a few more like that tonight


hey did you get any plowing in today


----------



## born2farm

MahonLawnCare;1921574 said:


> Amen hope procuts is happy. Lake effect sucks. Anyone hear anything another clipper tomorrow night ? I'm over snow


Curious on this too. NOAA says less then a half inch I'm ready for a full nights sleep


----------



## 496 BB

Got an Isarmatic electric pump that needs internal pump ($120). Motor works fine and is clean inside. Looking to trade for a 2 stage blower and maybe some boot if its worth it.


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1921574 said:


> Amen hope procuts is happy. Lake effect sucks. Anyone hear anything another clipper tomorrow night ? I'm over snow





born2farm;1921772 said:


> Curious on this too. NOAA says less then a half inch I'm ready for a full nights sleep


New, coming to your area soon.


----------



## WALKERS

Fannin,
All I can say is Dam!!!


----------



## Fannin76

WALKERS;1921866 said:


> Fannin,
> All I can say is Dam!!!


it was rough lol. when you guys start seeing my stuff on craigslist, dont post it in the craigs list thread haha


----------



## Young Pup

Clipper snow fall map


----------



## [email protected]

That was a nice pad added to the company wallet!! Easy to push, no dreaded ice chunks when doing cleanups, no complaints. When's the next one JP?


----------



## procuts0103

MahonLawnCare;1921574 said:


> Amen hope procuts is happy. Lake effect sucks. Anyone hear anything another clipper tomorrow night ? I'm over snow


It was coming down so hard you couldnt see 10 feet in front of you. Loved the per push accounts. Plow them up and go back hour later... We were plowing some accounts 4-5 times. Nuts!

M


----------



## muffy189

Dan R 4000;1921716 said:


> hey did you get any plowing in today


A little, I picked up 4 new accounts that hasn't been touched


----------



## Flawless440

Pull a 40 hour shift.. slept 11 hours, then another 18 hours on. Took on 13 speed ways in the middle of the day after its been drove on.. nice hard pack. . Managers all pissed.. Did additional complex we had last year. Picked up a large storage facility yesterday as well. Got it all done.. trucks and equipment ran great. Thinking adding another truck to get these speedways pushed by 7am.. hate to add the overhead. Calling it a night for round two.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1921930 said:


> Clipper snow fall map


Looks like it may stay just north of me. Hope so!


----------



## Maclawnco

One of my loader operators is splitting up with his wife. It hit the fan the Monday eve. You cold tell the way he was running the machine on Tuesday he was upset, his sectional came back with 3 blocks on one section broken. 

JP, will there be any plowable events before end of next week when Temps rise and we can fix that plow?


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Young Pup;1921930 said:


> Clipper snow fall map


Seems excessive. I was hoping to sleep. F u weather


----------



## John_DeereGreen

NOAA is now saying 1-2 tonight. Looks like that's about on par with what the models are showing. I don't care if it snows, I'd just like the temps to come up so this salt starts working to melt hard pack that won't scrape up. Doesn't look promising on that notion until Sunday.



Flawless440;1922032 said:


> Pull a 40 hour shift.. slept 11 hours, then another 18 hours on. Took on 13 speed ways in the middle of the day after its been drove on.. nice hard pack. . Managers all pissed.. Did additional complex we had last year. Picked up a large storage facility yesterday as well. Got it all done.. trucks and equipment ran great. Thinking adding another truck to get these speedways pushed by 7am.. hate to add the overhead. Calling it a night for round two.


13 Speedways...there's a nightmare. We handle gas stations with salt, and lots of it. Very little plowing.


----------



## Young Pup

Maclawnco;1922134 said:


> One of my loader operators is splitting up with his wife. It hit the fan the Monday eve. You cold tell the way he was running the machine on Tuesday he was upset, his sectional came back with 3 blocks on one section broken.
> 
> JP, will there be any plowable events before end of next week when Temps rise and we can fix that plow?


Got to keep an eye out around the Monday timeframe. Different models are showing multiple outcomes. As far as warming up, the models look cold into next week and beyond for about 10 or 12 days. Today's run should be interesting for Monday's event.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1922032 said:


> Pull a 40 hour shift.. slept 11 hours, then another 18 hours on. Took on 13 speed ways in the middle of the day after its been drove on.. nice hard pack. . Managers all pissed.. Did additional complex we had last year. Picked up a large storage facility yesterday as well. Got it all done.. trucks and equipment ran great. Thinking adding another truck to get these speedways pushed by 7am.. hate to add the overhead. Calling it a night for round two.


Wow, guess you heard back from dentco????


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam by 7am on Wednesday. Gfs will be out in 45 minutes or so.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What's your thoughts on tonight for NE OH JP?


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1922262 said:


> Here is the nam by 7am on Wednesday. Gfs will be out in 45 minutes or so.


What do you mean the nam by 7 am on Wednesday??


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1922237 said:


> Wow, guess you heard back from dentco????


Yeah, The speedways are rough. The route is tight.

I don't think they wanted to use me cause I crossed out all their crap in their contract. They couldn't find anyone to cover the lots so they had no choice.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1922292 said:


> What's your thoughts on tonight for NE OH JP?


Judging by the gfs and the nam I would say 3 to 5 up that way. But, that does not include LE.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1922294 said:


> What do you mean the nam by 7 am on Wednesday??


That is total snowfall up until 7am Wednesday. Got to subtract 5 hours from the 12z.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1922526 said:


> Judging by the gfs and the nam I would say 3 to 5 up that way. But, that does not include LE.


:crying:

If Mother Nature would give us a day or two off it would be awesome. I'd like at least 1 full night of sleep this week!


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1922496 said:


> Yeah, The speedways are rough. The route is tight.
> 
> I don't think they wanted to use me cause I crossed out all their crap in their contract. They couldn't find anyone to cover the lots so they had no choice.


That is what happens when they wait till the last minute to get things set up. Their own damn fault.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1922540 said:


> :crying:
> 
> If Mother Nature would give us a day or two off it would be awesome. I'd like at least 1 full night of sleep this week!


Better take a nap. I actually got 8 hours last night.  Not solid though as I got some e-mail notices come through on my phone about 1:30 am. lol


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Whats it looking like for the dayton area? Im seeing around a inch. Glad it finally came so we burn some of our salt.


----------



## [email protected]

JP anything tonight? Bradley's saying another 1" or so for tomorrow mornings commute?


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1922530 said:


> That is total snowfall up until 7am Wednesday. Got to subtract 5 hours from the 12z.


Maybe I still don't understand these maps then?? The dates on the map you posted are from 12z 1-8-15 to 12z 1-10-15......isn't that now thru Saturday?


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1922647 said:


> Maybe I still don't understand these maps then?? The dates on the map you posted are from 12z 1-8-15 to 12z 1-10-15......isn't that now thru Saturday?


Son of $#@!$#!$!%@!%$!%!%! you are right. I screwed up. LOL I am going back to bed. I dated some checks today with 2014 too. LOL

So Sorry.


----------



## Young Pup

GreenAcresIrr.;1922553 said:


> Whats it looking like for the dayton area? Im seeing around a inch. Glad it finally came so we burn some of our salt.





[email protected];1922556 said:


> JP anything tonight? Bradley's saying another 1" or so for tomorrow mornings commute?


You guys are right. That is all I am seeing, although after I screwed up the days on the maps posted above, I might be blind too.  Keep an eye on radar and see if this drops further south than the models show.

Hopefully just a salt run.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1922651 said:


> Son of $#@!$#!$!%@!%$!%!%! you are right. I screwed up. LOL I am going back to bed. I dated some checks today with 2014 too. LOL
> 
> So Sorry.


No need for an apology!! I only asked because I thought I was loosing my mind!

On a side note how windy is it going to be tonight when this rolls in?


----------



## procuts0103

does next week show promise of any snow event we are leaving for vacation on Sunday just wanted to know if I'm going to miss out on anything


----------



## Flawless440

Ha Ha Seasonals guys have to work.. 

Im tired, don't care, i'll hop in the truck right now and make some $$$$... Truck temp said -3 last night while we were out touchin up drifts, salting.


----------



## born2farm

When you guys thinking this will end? Some say 5am, but doesn't look like it will last that long to me


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1922781 said:


> When you guys thinking this will end? Some say 5am, but doesn't look like it will last that long to me


From the looks of the current radar it's going to have to come further south to get much...NOAA upped us from 1-2 to 1-3 but Intellicast dropped down to 1 inch.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Bossman 92;1922728 said:


> No need for an apology!! I only asked because I thought I was loosing my mind!
> 
> On a side note how windy is it going to be tonight when this rolls in?


It's a clipper. They are all windy as hell. Weather.com says ground blizzard conditions in upper MW


----------



## SnoDaddy

Flawless440;1922763 said:


> Ha Ha Seasonals guys have to work..
> 
> Im tired, don't care, i'll hop in the truck right now and make some $$$$... Truck temp said -3 last night while we were out touchin up drifts, salting.


Not everyone can pick up 13 Speedways in the middle of a storm so seasonals are good for some of us.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I have 11 circle k's only 4 of which are gas stations, if your doing 13 speedways i tip my hat to you.


----------



## born2farm

So radar says it's snowing and nothing is falling.
Any updates


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1922989 said:


> So radar says it's snowing and nothing is falling.
> Any updates


Was thinking the same thing. I've got nothing here.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

cwby_ram;1922996 said:


> Was thinking the same thing. I've got nothing here.


Same thing here. Radar shows it should be snowing, but nothing is coming down.


----------



## buckhigh

Looks really light on radar. About to hit Cleveland. Didn't think this was coming in till 10.


----------



## buckhigh

And it's here...blowing horizontally. Not sure how much will stick?


----------



## Flawless440

All lots have salt sitting on them. These temps, not much more i can do if we get a 1" or less.


----------



## Young Pup

Just started here in Grandview.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1922728 said:


> No need for an apology!! I only asked because I thought I was loosing my mind!
> 
> On a side note how windy is it going to be tonight when this rolls in?


Nope, I am the one losing my mind.  Yep, it will be windy, first from the s/w then turn around from the n/w as it pulls away.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Now it's coming down good. Let's see what this brings. Stay safe guys!


----------



## born2farm

We got about a half inch. Blowing aroud pretty good. See what happens


----------



## born2farm

Holy cow. 2-3 inches in spots, 3ft drifts. Radar is showing clear, but it's snowing harder then all get out.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Well it's been an interesting morning. Thought I had everything clear and ready to salt...then an invisible to the radar came through and dropped an inch of fluff...fun to clean up as people are coming into lots...

At least it's warm enough that the salt is actually working with the sun.


----------



## muffy189

We had 4 inches here which was a nice suprise


----------



## John_DeereGreen

muffy189;1923492 said:


> We had 4 inches here which was a nice suprise


That's about what we ended up with. It's drifting so badly it's hard to get a good measurement.

JP what's the insite on Sunday night into Monday?


----------



## [email protected]

Yes JP, Sunday into Monday for cbus?


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1923506 said:


> Yes JP, Sunday into Monday for cbus?


Mix turning into snow Sunday night it looks like


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1923516 said:


> Mix turning into snow Sunday night it looks like


How much snow?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1923516 said:


> Mix turning into snow Sunday night it looks like


Why can't we get a happy medium? Either we have wet sloppy snocrete, or nice dry powder and -5. How about mid 20's and a decently dry snow??


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1923523 said:


> How much snow?


Looks enough to push. 2-4 is what I'm thinking. If it's cold enough Sunday could be 6" total


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1923525 said:


> Looks enough to push. 2-4 is what I'm thinking. If it's cold enough Sunday could be 6" total


O yeah.... Bring It... I need some practice runnin this route..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1923550 said:


> O yeah.... Bring It... I need some practice runnin this route..


You plowing your Speedways yourself? You deserve a gold medal if you're putting yourself through that misery.


----------



## Flawless440

John_DeereGreen;1923557 said:


> You plowing your Speedways yourself? You deserve a gold medal if you're putting yourself through that misery.


Doing 4 on my route... My route is within 2 miles of my shop and 3 miles from my house... Like to keep it close to home in case i need a nap or a bathroom break..LOL


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1923525 said:


> Looks enough to push. 2-4 is what I'm thinking. If it's cold enough Sunday could be 6" total


I'm out running around but I think 2 to 4 here is a good call. Higher amount north that is going off of the 12z runs.

Hre is an article Josh posted:

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=370


----------



## Young Pup

All I have to say is my butt is going to be parked in front of the tv Monday night for the football game. I will be salting heavy during the day. LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1923573 said:


> I'm out running around but I think 2 to 4 here is a good call. Higher amount north that is going off of the 12z runs.
> 
> Hre is an article Josh posted:
> 
> http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=370


Think we'll see 4-6 here or is that all the way north? 2-4 is plenty for me.


----------



## born2farm

We definitly dont need freezing rain. Sounds like Monday morning could be a mess


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1923613 said:


> We definitly dont need freezing rain. Sounds like Monday morning could be a mess


I'd rather have 6 inches of snow than any freezing rain. I hate that crap.


----------



## born2farm

What does everyone use for snow totals? Looking for something free preferably to better track snow fall on our capped seasonals.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Were is procuts??? lol


----------



## Bossman 92

novawagonmaster;1923712 said:


> Were is procuts??? lol


Lol. He's getting what he asked for! :laughing:


----------



## Fannin76

how much snow is dayton springfeild going to get


----------



## fortydegnorth

Fannin76;1923756 said:


> how much snow is dayton springfeild going to get


I think we'll be measuring more ice than snow. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1923569 said:


> Doing 4 on my route... My route is within 2 miles of my shop and 3 miles from my house... Like to keep it close to home in case i need a nap or a bathroom break..LOL


Passed one of your trucks a couple times up in my neck of woods during Tuesday's outing.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1923603 said:


> Think we'll see 4-6 here or is that all the way north? 2-4 is plenty for me.


Not out of the question. Temps will be everything on this one


----------



## Young Pup

The storm is just now coming out of Mexico. So hopefully by tonights run or the 12z run tomorrow we have a better answer. Until then stay cool.


----------



## Young Pup

Some nam Ice maps


----------



## Young Pup

More ice from the gfs


----------



## Flawless440

cwby_ram;1923779 said:


> Passed one of your trucks a couple times up in my neck of woods during Tuesday's outing.


Sweet... Which one? What part of town?


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1924037 said:


> Sweet... Which one? What part of town?


Tan F450. I run mostly in Sunbury, saw him there early and then passed him again over on polaris.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Keep the freezing rain down south. I'll deal with more snow. Looks like after Monday We're in the clear till next weekend for now.


----------



## Flawless440

cwby_ram;1924068 said:


> Tan F450. I run mostly in Sunbury, saw him there early and then passed him again over on polaris.


That 7.3 liter has been good to me... Truck is almost to big to be plowing with, all the guys hate it..
The warm season that truck dose it all.. Gravel/Dirt for hardscapes, have a box we throw on top for a chip truck during tree jobs.. Tons of mulch..
Wish it had a back pack tool box instead of the crew cab..


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1924152 said:


> Keep the freezing rain down south. I'll deal with more snow. Looks like after Monday We're in the clear till next weekend for now.


And it's gonna warm up!


----------



## [email protected]

What's it looking like for Monday? I have my guys telling me 1" of ice lol. I've seen .1" and some snow or mostly sleet.


----------



## Bossman 92

It seems to me the last few GFS and nam runs has the heavier snow pulling north a bit. And the ice/sleet line moved from rt 70 to rt 30.


----------



## Bossman 92

I forget where I saw it but ice totals were .15 to as much as .25


----------



## muffy189

From the looks of this storm columbiana county could get some nice snow


----------



## MahonLawnCare

born2farm;1924226 said:


> And it's gonna warm up!


Hope it's warm rest of month for the seasonals! :crying:


----------



## Fannin76

so is it still just ice for us dayton guys?


----------



## Young Pup

Been busy all day. I just saw we are under a weather advisory here. Have to check things out in a bit


----------



## allseasons87

Rolling out at 9:30 AM to pre treat all properties


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I rarely pretreat, but after watching the models, and numerous other information I think we will be pretreating just about all our properties. Nothing I dislike more than ice. Also going to make sure my generator is fueled and that i have my cans ready.


----------



## Flawless440

Anyone got a timeline of Ice on Sunday.. Then Changing to snow what time Monday


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;1924873 said:


> I rarely pretreat, but after watching the models, and numerous other information I think we will be pretreating just about all our properties. Nothing I dislike more than ice. Also going to make sure my generator is fueled and that i have my cans ready.


What time are you thinking about pre-treating


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1924875 said:


> Anyone got a timeline of Ice on Sunday.. Then Changing to snow what time Monday


I think it will start between 5p and 7p tomorrow. Let's watch the local guys and see what they think. Then it will change over to light snow. Sometime Early Monday.


----------



## procuts0103

Bossman 92;1923724 said:


> Lol. He's getting what he asked for! :laughing:


I'm here! Recovering from the ass kicking we took. 2 trucks went down. 1 truck went down twice. A little rest today and recharge for tonight and Monday. I'm ready to go again! Anything later in the week? Canceled the vacation with the wife so for my sakes please we need snow!


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Im thinking of starting around 3:30 or 4ish. Dont want it down to early.


----------



## born2farm

How long do you guys think this is going to last into Monday?

I'm tired of all these storms stopping at 7am


----------



## Fannin76

well if we just get a salt run in dayton tonight ill be about to take my new transmition im supposed to get tomorrow and take it to the shop thats changing it, whithout being so dang tired.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;192500 said:


> I'm tired of all these storms stopping at 7am


No kidding. Seems like every storm has done that this year.


----------



## allseasons87

GreenAcresIrr.;1924969 said:


> Im thinking of starting around 3:30 or 4ish. Dont want it down to early.


I would be doing the same thing, but we subcontract 2 PNC banks and 2 CVS's, and they requested service at 10 AM. Just gonnahit everything then while we are already out....


----------



## Young Pup

Here are two nam maps for freezing rain.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a third one.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I got a 7.6 Super Duty Boss with Pro Wings in great shape up for sale in the equipment thread. Just got a VXT so looking to move this if anyone is interested. 2100 OBO it's clean.


----------



## Fannin76

MahonLawnCare;1925109 said:


> I got a 7.6 Super Duty Boss with Pro Wings in great shape up for sale in the equipment thread. Just got a VXT so looking to move this if anyone is interested. 2100 OBO it's clean.


how much for just the wings?


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Sold the same plow this fall and bought a 8, 2" DXT with boss wings, and couldn't be happier


----------



## Young Pup

Gfs ice maps. this seems to have more on it than the nam.


----------



## Bossman 92

Jp...does it seem to you that the warmer air and the rain/freezing rain is further north than yesterday's runs?


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1925149 said:


> Jp...does it seem to you that the warmer air and the rain/freezing rain is further north than yesterday's runs?


Yes it seems to be the case. Here is a snow map. Snow seems to be a little higher but not a lot.


----------



## [email protected]

So in cbus we can expect mostly rain and sleet out of this Monday storm? What time if any is anyone salting? Any ice expected?


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1925404 said:


> So in cbus we can expect mostly rain and sleet out of this Monday storm? What time if any is anyone salting? Any ice expected?


Our lots are already treated. Temps Will be right at the freezing point so it's tough to say what will happen. Going to roll out again at 2 AM


----------



## [email protected]

i don't want the salt to wash off these kinds of storms blow


----------



## CELandscapes

[email protected];1925404 said:


> So in cbus we can expect mostly rain and sleet out of this Monday storm? What time if any is anyone salting? Any ice expected?


Heading out around 4 to treat then again around 12/1


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Fannin76;1925115 said:


> how much for just the wings?


I'm not going to separate the wings.


----------



## fortydegnorth

35 degrees here and rain rolling in. Until that temp drops and the threat of freeze gets close I'm not treating anything. Salt is way too expensive to wash down the drain with a few hours of rain. I see maybe a midnight run or early morning.


----------



## [email protected]

fortydegnorth;1925557 said:


> 35 degrees here and rain rolling in. Until that temp drops and the threat of freeze gets close I'm not treating anything. Salt is way too expensive to wash down the drain with a few hours of rain. I see maybe a midnight run or early morning.


Same here. Not wasting our stock


----------



## allseasons87

32 here. I know my customers like salt down when it's freezing rain outside... Pre and post


----------



## allseasons87

Little slick in Delaware


----------



## BruceK

Started raining here about 15 minutes ago in Dayton. It is not freezing on the pavement. I hope you didn't pretreat.


----------



## allseasons87

BruceK;1925620 said:


> Started raining here about 15 minutes ago in Dayton. It is not freezing on the pavement. I hope you didn't pretreat.


Looks like your at 36 degrees


----------



## CELandscapes

BruceK;1925620 said:


> Started raining here about 15 minutes ago in Dayton. It is not freezing on the pavement. I hope you didn't pretreat.


We did only on lots that we received requests for pre treatment


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Loading up to head out


----------



## BruceK

Now it's icing here too. Heading for Subway and NY Pizza.


----------



## Flawless440

Just finished 1st round.... Mix coming down down.. untreated areas has a slush mix building. . 
If that slush continues might get a scrap out of it..
Heading in, going back out at 1am..


----------



## Bossman 92

Pre salted everything here this afternoon. Waiting to see what happens.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1925778 said:


> Just finished 1st round.... Mix coming down down.. untreated areas has a slush mix building. .
> If that slush continues might get a scrap out of it..
> Heading in, going back out at 1am..


What side of Columbus you on? Were rolling at 2 as of now


----------



## born2farm

We're rolling around 2am. Residual salt held it off for a while. Just started stickin. Shouldn't take much to melt it off


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;1925853 said:


> We're rolling around 2am. Residual salt held it off for a while. Just started stickin. Shouldn't take much to melt it off


Glad to hear as we laid it heavy today! Hate ice


----------



## BruceK

Wierd, the concrete walks here on the farm are glazed over. Got into town and the asphalt has good traction, just a little slush. Will check again at 3.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1925819 said:


> What side of Columbus you on? Were rolling at 2 as of now


East.... New Albany


----------



## Flawless440

Guys on Westside said same deal. . Lots of ice building


----------



## racer47

all rain here, but its freezing on contact .heading out to load salt. I hate the ice to, but love the easy money . :laughing: be safe and get it done before the morning rush ..


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Roads suck! Glad i took 2 pallets with me


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;1926003 said:


> Roads suck! Glad i took 2 pallets with me


dang i was wanting to wait till about 4-430 first place doesnt have to be done until 630


----------



## BruceK

Fannin - those guys are a bit colder than us. Plus there is heavier rain coming, I'm looking at 4:30 now.


----------



## Maclawnco

Fannin76;1926006 said:


> dang i was wanting to wait till about 4-430 first place doesnt have to be done until 630


you better get on it. we have about 50 tons down since 645p and you can't tell much was done earlier. I was thinking at first we would do 2 rounds; definitely getting 3 down, might have to go 4.


----------



## Young Pup

Stopped back by the house for a little bit. This stuff stinks.


----------



## cwby_ram

Gonna head out between 2 and 3, I think. Hate ice...


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Just about done, some lots are still super slick.


----------



## Flawless440

I just got in. . Taking kids to school.. still have 2 trucks out reloading..
Can't even tell we pre salted..
Local guys said this is going to keep up all day with temps dropping. .


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1926075 said:


> I just got in. . Taking kids to school.. still have 2 trucks out reloading..
> Can't even tell we pre salted..
> Local guys said this is going to keep up all day with temps dropping. .


Our pre salt definitely did not allow it to bond. Misting rain just allowing ice to build up. Doing a second round this morning right now on a few


----------



## born2farm

It's a freaking mess up here. .5-1 of slush


----------



## novawagonmaster

Lucky up here... no ice. Had to push 4"+ of really heavy snow though.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1926082 said:


> It's a freaking mess up here. .5-1 of slush


Yep...we have between an inch and an inch and a half. Talk about a disaster to clean up. We pounded the salt down in the hopes to keep it melted as temps drop.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1926180 said:


> Yep...we have between an inch and an inch and a half. Talk about a disaster to clean up. We pounded the salt down in the hopes to keep it melted as temps drop.


Ya we're just finishing the last few cleanups. Going back out after lunch to touch up walks and salt some more


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1926245 said:


> Ya we're just finishing the last few cleanups. Going back out after lunch to touch up walks and salt some more


Is it snowing over your way? It's snowing like crazy here.


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1926258 said:


> Is it snowing over your way? It's snowing like crazy here.


Are your lots covering or is the salt taking care of it? Thanks

Hope the salt we laid will take care of this snow


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1926258 said:


> Is it snowing over your way? It's snowing like crazy here.


We have been getting a pretty steady snow for the last hour or so. Put another coating to a half on everything. Salt wasnt doing much to keep it melted off. We are going to scrape everything again and throw some salt down. Not looking forward to the temps tonight. Not enough time to get lots dried off


----------



## cwby_ram

I think the snow is done here now. I'm gonna head out in a bit and try to scrape the slush off too. Refreeze could be nasty tonight. What a mess.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Boy am I glad we run liquid. Keeping the snow melted on contact. Had an inch to two of crap disaster to try and clean up. Our level two's didn't even want plowed because it switched to rain here and melted most of it off. Going to have to probably salt again before temps plummet. Talk about a mess to clean up on sidewalks. Hammered them with liquid and salt and it's melting it but it'll need it again. These storms are budget busters for seasonal walks. Damn.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman 92;1926270 said:


> Are your lots covering or is the salt taking care of it? Thanks
> 
> Hope the salt we laid will take care of this snow


So far it's been keeping up. We laid a lot of salt but I think we'll still have to run cleanup for the last of the slush


----------



## justgeorge

Hi guys if anyone has a tailgate spreader for sale let me know what you have. Picked up some new business and need to salt when needed. I don't see anything in the used equipment forum.
PM me!


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;1926374 said:


> Hi guys if anyone has a tailgate spreader for sale let me know what you have. Picked up some new business and need to salt when needed. I don't see anything in the used equipment forum.
> PM me!


theres a few on craigslist


----------



## rblake

I have a couple stainless steel vboxes for sale


----------



## rblake

Got 2 saltings in today and maybe one after the GAME. GO BUCKS


----------



## CELandscapes

Planning on an early morning salt. O H...


----------



## Bossman 92

rblake;1926625 said:


> Got 2 saltings in today and maybe one after the GAME. GO BUCKS


We got a half ass push and 2-4 saltings in today......AND GO BUCKS


----------



## Bossman 92

CELandscapes;1926631 said:


> Planning on an early morning salt. O H...


I O......

Heading out at 4


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;1926634 said:


> I O......
> 
> Heading out at 4


Three saltings in today. 2 without heat in the truck, both thermostats went out. Just glad it didn't happen last week.


----------



## justgeorge

Fannin76;1926493 said:


> theres a few on craigslist


This one doesn't look too bad. I'll check it out tomorrow. Are Western spreaders any good (not to start a "which spreader is better" debate....)?

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/fod/4813816970.html


----------



## Bossman 92

CELandscapes;1926636 said:


> Three saltings in today. 2 without heat in the truck, both thermostats went out. Just glad it didn't happen last week.


That's fun  We have almost no slush here and pavement is damp. Should be spot salting in the morning.


----------



## allseasons87

rblake;1926625 said:


> Got 2 saltings in today and maybe one after the GAME. GO BUCKS


Yep. 2 salts today and rolling at 2 AM.

What size v box's do you have for sale?


----------



## Fannin76

if i put airbags on my f150 i could run a vbox? snowex makes a plastic one that looked light.


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1926787 said:


> if i put airbags on my f150 i could run a vbox? snowex makes a plastic one that looked light.


I wouldnt....


----------



## allseasons87

Decent snowfall here in Lewis center. Nothin on radar but gettin a little coating


----------



## Flawless440

Waste of a trip out... Wind dried up everything...

What a Game.... Go Bucks!!!


----------



## born2farm

Getting some light snow here as well. So much for an early night


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ended up with a full push yesterday morning, and a half ass push yesterday afternoon with the second round of stuff coming through. Plus 2 salts.

Took over a 5 acre lot yesterday morning at 7 because another guy dropped the ball and never showed up. It's fun to push a lot that you've never seen without snow and that doesn't have curbs!


----------



## born2farm

We got 2 scrapes and 2 salts yesterday. Then another salt this morning from a quick little band


----------



## John_DeereGreen

How's your lots looking on refreeze? Some of ours have slush lines here and there. I knew it was going to be a pain to get all the slush off fast enough, and work around cars in the lots before it got cold last night.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1927019 said:


> How's your lots looking on refreeze? Some of ours have slush lines here and there. I knew it was going to be a pain to get all the slush off fast enough, and work around cars in the lots before it got cold last night.


Every place that had cars in them last night were a mess. We salted heavy this morning and will be going back out to hopefully scrape some of it up this afternoon


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1927057 said:


> Every place that had cars in them last night were a mess. We salted heavy this morning and will be going back out to hopefully scrape some of it up this afternoon


Same here. Still no grumpy phone calls, so most of them must understand we can't do much when it's full of cars and 10 degrees out.


----------



## procuts0103

So when is the next snow event? Loving the snow!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The long range forecast doesn't show anything for 7 days...

If anyone in Ohio is interested, I'm selling my SHPE 2000 Salt Dogg. The legs on the back got broken off, but there's nothing else wrong with it and it works fine. Older style Karrier analog controller and all wiring. 2K


----------



## CELandscapes

Looks like a warm up through mid next week then showing a chance in Dayton for next Thursday.


----------



## Flawless440

I'm ready for a huge event.... Snow on and off for 3 days.. takes 6 days to clean up.. Were is it?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1927266 said:


> I'm ready for a huge event.... Snow on and off for 3 days.. takes 6 days to clean up.. Were is it?


We just had that last week. Move 75 miles north!


----------



## born2farm

Everything is as clean as its going to get. Things actually melted off good today. We salted some slush and some puddles hoping they would dry up.


----------



## Bossman 92

Spent all day working in the office. Anyone have any advise on figuring my overhead? I jumped into this business 13 years ago and never really knew my true numbers. Everything always worked out and we made money so I was happy. Well I would like to know my true overhead and come up with a spreadsheet to help me price jobs better.

I sat down and actually measured some properties we mow and maintain and then looked at past day sheets with start and stop times and.........well.......let's just say I am leaving money on the table :laughing:


It's funny, I check and double check our numbers and production rates for snow work but have never done it with our warm weather work. Just goes to show I would much rather do this than summer maintenance.


----------



## davisons4season

take all your overhead and divide it into your billable hours for the year. That'll give you your golden number of what you need to charge just to stay afloat. Then go from there. 
@Bossman 92


----------



## BruceK

davison that method won't capture cash equipment purchases made in prior years.


----------



## davisons4season

BruceK;1927836 said:


> davison that method won't capture cash equipment purchases made in prior years.


I know that. I simplified it to get him on the right track.


----------



## kc2006

I take each piece of equipment and figure an hour lifespan on it, divide purchase price by the life and you have an hourly cost to run it. Hardest is a truck because of all the expenses that go into it and fuel is so variable. 

I know what mowing a yard cost me down to the penny by the amount of minutes it takes. Or just be like most guys and just figure what the going rate is and slash it by $10... (Sarcasm)


----------



## procuts0103

Slept 5 hours last night. Out salting wally world. When is the next snow? I'm ready for more!


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like something this weekend?


----------



## Flawless440

Bossman 92;1927476 said:


> Spent all day working in the office. Anyone have any advise on figuring my overhead? I jumped into this business 13 years ago and never really knew my true numbers. Everything always worked out and we made money so I was happy. Well I would like to know my true overhead and come up with a spreadsheet to help me price jobs better.
> 
> I sat down and actually measured some properties we mow and maintain and then looked at past day sheets with start and stop times and.........well.......let's just say I am leaving money on the table :laughing:
> 
> It's funny, I check and double check our numbers and production rates for snow work but have never done it with our warm weather work. Just goes to show I would much rather do this than summer maintenance.


I take my monthly bills, divide by monthly gross to get a percent. Use that number while biding. Its a real eye opener. I need to et my overhead way down.

This season i have my tree truck and a skid loader, few other small things getting paid off. Planning on my 2nd home being sold soon. Then if i can go with making any new purchases i should be in a much better position.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1928139 said:


> I take my monthly bills, divide by monthly gross to get a percent. Use that number while biding. Its a real eye opener. I need to et my overhead way down.


It's almost scary once you know the hard numbers how little money there is in maintenance work. Somebody on here in another thread was arguing with me a couple weeks back that there's good money in commercial mowing...I'd like to see where and how in any decent size market. 10-15% before taxes is about all you can manage. I'm in a city of roughly 25K people and we can barely do that here. I can't imagine dealing with a market like Columbus/Cleveland/Cincy/Dayton. I'd be happy just to be able to show a profit there.

I've seen several small one man bands or 2-3 guy operations not figure their own labor into their numbers, which gives a very skewed boost in margin. If I could cut out one person's labor expenses on each crew my numbers would look awesome too.

Some people don't realize how much they're losing until it's too late.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1928159 said:


> It's almost scary once you know the hard numbers how little money there is in maintenance work. Somebody on here in another thread was arguing with me a couple weeks back that there's good money in commercial mowing...I'd like to see where and how in any decent size market. 10-15% before taxes is about all you can manage. I'm in a city of roughly 25K people and we can barely do that here. I can't imagine dealing with a market like Columbus/Cleveland/Cincy/Dayton. I'd be happy just to be able to show a profit there.
> 
> I've seen several small one man bands or 2-3 guy operations not figure their own labor into their numbers, which gives a very skewed boost in margin. If I could cut out one person's labor expenses on each crew my numbers would look awesome too.
> 
> Some people don't realize how much they're losing until it's too late.


That was me. I wasn't arguing, just when you said mowing is for monkeys, I said we make good money on our commercial mowing.

My market in Dublin is not the same market where you are. Its all about efficiency. Start using edgeless growth regulator and you can cut string trimming by 30%.

Get in with the right property management companies and they will pay higher for quality. Just my experience...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1928163 said:


> That was me. I wasn't arguing, just when you said mowing is for monkeys, I said we make good money on our commercial mowing.
> 
> My market in Dublin is not the same market where you are. Its all about efficiency. Start using edgeless growth regulator and you can cut string trimming by 30%.
> 
> Get in with the right property management companies and they will pay higher for quality. Just my experience...


No, it wasn't you. It was someone from I think Iowa in the Business Management forum.

Props to anyone that can make commercial mowing work and make good money at it. It's not worth it for us. I'll stick to landscape/hardscape and fert and snow.

On edit: That Edgeless looks like some pretty nice stuff! Have you had any complaints from customers using it to replace lots of string trimming (front walks/driveways, fence lines, light poles, mailboxes on either commercial or residential)? I just went through the deal for a free sample, I'm going to try that stuff at my house in the spring. We do some hillside mowing that still requires trimming for cleanup, might work well in that application too.

Thanks!!


----------



## Flawless440

Management companies care about 1 thing... Cheapest bid.. Managers change jobs all the time, new one comes in and your out the door..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1928175 said:


> Management companies care about 1 thing... Cheapest bid.. Managers change jobs all the time, new one comes in and your out the door..


Not the ones we work with. They don't even solicit bids anymore due to no need to change.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1928167 said:


> No, it wasn't you. It was someone from I think Iowa in the Business Management forum.
> 
> Props to anyone that can make commercial mowing work and make good money at it. It's not worth it for us. I'll stick to landscape/hardscape and fert and snow.
> 
> On edit: That Edgeless looks like some pretty nice stuff! Have you had any complaints from customers using it to replace lots of string trimming (front walks/driveways, fence lines, light poles, mailboxes on either commercial or residential)? I just went through the deal for a free sample, I'm going to try that stuff at my house in the spring. We do some hillside mowing that still requires trimming for cleanup, might work well in that application too.
> 
> Thanks!!


OH our money is in installs, fert apps, etc... But we do show a good profit in mowing.

I've never had a complaint. They Just want it looking good. Trimmit is another good product


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1928167 said:


> No, it wasn't you. It was someone from I think Iowa in the Business Management forum.
> 
> Props to anyone that can make commercial mowing work and make good money at it. It's not worth it for us. I'll stick to landscape/hardscape and fert and snow.
> 
> On edit: That Edgeless looks like some pretty nice stuff! Have you had any complaints from customers using it to replace lots of string trimming (front walks/driveways, fence lines, light poles, mailboxes on either commercial or residential)? I just went through the deal for a free sample, I'm going to try that stuff at my house in the spring. We do some hillside mowing that still requires trimming for cleanup, might work well in that application too.
> 
> Thanks!!


If your looking to spray an entire hillside,
Ide go with primo maxx or a generic. Edgless would be crazy expensive


----------



## procuts0103

so how about that snow when is it coming back?


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1928191 said:


> so how about that snow when is it coming back?


Looks like next Wednesday for us. Local guys said possibility Sunday night.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Last I saw there's a chance Sunday but not much, and then Wed/Thurs next week.



allseasons87;1928185 said:


> If your looking to spray an entire hillside,
> Ide go with primo maxx or a generic. Edgless would be crazy expensive


It would just be the small areas that have to be done by hand and along curbs and around trees. I'll check out those too.

Thanks!


----------



## Young Pup

Winter is over, go back to sleep everyone.  On last night run, sunday looked like a possible salt event. Let's see what today's show.


----------



## Young Pup

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=383


----------



## WALKERS

Young Pup;1928260 said:


> Winter is over, go back to sleep everyone.  On last night run, sunday looked like a possible salt event. Let's see what today's show.


Ok night night..
I'm BOOOOOOOO! 
I benn sick for a week could use the time..


----------



## procuts0103

Clipper clipper clipper. That's what fox 8 says....


----------



## Dan R 4000

allseasons87;1928163 said:


> That was me. I wasn't arguing, just when you said mowing is for monkeys, I said we make good money on our commercial mowing.
> 
> My market in Dublin is not the same market where you are. Its all about efficiency. Start using edgeless growth regulator and you can cut string trimming by 30%.
> 
> Get in with the right property management companies and they will pay higher for quality. Just my experience...


Just ask enviroscapes they are always low bidder all they are trying to do is bump up their gross they must not know the word net :laughing:


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1928573 said:


> Clipper clipper clipper. That's what fox 8 says....


for sunday?


----------



## kc2006

Dan R 4000;1928581 said:


> Just ask enviroscapes they are always low bidder all they are trying to do is bump up their gross they must not know the word net :laughing:


Gross sales impress investors.

Local is saying "several inches" sunday and into early next week. $$$


----------



## procuts0103

Dumped 3000 into my 04 and 05 duramax this week and last. Finally back up to 100%. Quick nap tonight then moving some piles for my long and loyal customers. So tomorrow let it snow! Had our best month so far due to the new first energy accounts. I hope it snows till may!


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1928664 said:


> Dumped 3000 into my 04 and 05 duramax this week and last. Finally back up to 100%. Quick nap tonight then moving some piles for my long and loyal customers. So tomorrow let it snow! Had our best month so far due to the new first energy accounts. I hope it snows till may!


Snow till May sounds good! The big landscape contract payments start rolling in March 1st even if it's snowing!


----------



## procuts0103

Out moving piles... good thing the volvo has a good heater! 4 degrees out! 

Might have light snow tonight into tomorrow. Salt run at least...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It'll be interesting to see if what Intellicast has to say comes true for next week. 1-3 Thurs night, 1-3 Fri, 1-3 Fri night.

Josh had something on Facebook saying to watch for Friday-Sunday next week, too.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1928982 said:


> It'll be interesting to see if what Intellicast has to say comes true for next week. 1-3 Thurs night, 1-3 Fri, 1-3 Fri night.
> 
> Josh had something on Facebook saying to watch for Friday-Sunday next week, too.


I had to jump on intellicast and see it for myself lol. super pumped


----------



## born2farm

Not looking forward to any big snows lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1928995 said:


> Not looking forward to any big snows lol


Me either. I'd much rather deal with a 2 or 3 inch snowfall here and there. Not repetitively.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Been fairly slow in southwest ohio for snow. I've heard the rumors about the snow late next week as well. I'm hoping to get a couple back to back pushes to round out the month. I'm bored.


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1929011 said:


> Been fairly slow in southwest ohio for snow. I've heard the rumors about the snow late next week as well. I'm hoping to get a couple back to back pushes to round out the month. I'm bored.


me too. i have 2 seasonals but i don't mind pushing them a lot just means im making more on everything else.


----------



## BruceK

We get what we get, the wishing doesn't change that. I do like to know what's coming so I can plan around the snow events as everything else obviously grinds to a halt.

After a couple of really good years I have not been counting on this year to be another repeat. Sure would welcome the extra money to help pay the extra 12k in farm taxes the state added in the latest valuation.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1928982 said:


> It'll be interesting to see if what Intellicast has to say comes true for next week. 1-3 Thurs night, 1-3 Fri, 1-3 Fri night.
> 
> Josh had something on Facebook saying to watch for Friday-Sunday next week, too.


If the two systems phase next week, watch out. As of today and last nights gfs run it took the southern storm out to sea. Still way to much time to watch it.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1929239 said:


> If the two systems phase next week, watch out. As of today and last nights gfs run it took the southern storm out to sea. Still way to much time to watch it.


No, lets watch it lol . Nothing else to do around here. I should get my hunting license and see if I can get a late deer. Bruce can I hunt at your farm? lol


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1929241 said:


> No, lets watch it lol . Nothing else to do around here. I should get my hunting license and see if I can get a late deer. Bruce can I hunt at your farm? lol


Ha Ha. I unloaded the salt and calcium. Power washed the plow and salt spreader and took that all off today.  Only because I have to get the truck into a stall to mount lights under the bumper for the salt spreader. LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1929239 said:


> If the two systems phase next week, watch out. As of today and last nights gfs run it took the southern storm out to sea. Still way to much time to watch it.


It's a long long way out. I'll be a lot more nervous if they're still calling for the same snowfall totals they're calling for now this time next week. I don't want 5-11 inches of snow in 2 days.

Well, I could handle the 5. I don't want the 11.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1929249 said:


> It's a long long way out. I'll be a lot more nervous if they're still calling for the same snowfall totals they're calling for now this time next week. I don't want 5-11 inches of snow in 2 days.
> 
> Well, I could handle the 5. I don't want the 11.


If intellicast is still calling for the those numbers next week, then game on. I won't even post and model pictures on it till at least sunday or Monday. Just not worth it yet.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1929245 said:


> Ha Ha. I unloaded the salt and calcium. Power washed the plow and salt spreader and took that all off today.  Only because I have to get the truck into a stall to mount lights under the bumper for the salt spreader. LOL


I think I'm gonna take the opportunity to switch trucks. I think the old Chevy is living on borrowed time now...


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1929260 said:


> I think I'm gonna take the opportunity to switch trucks. I think the old Chevy is living on borrowed time now...


I wish you luck. You were going to go bigger on the new truck? Can't remember what you were going to with though.


----------



## Fannin76

cwby_ram;1929260 said:


> I think I'm gonna take the opportunity to switch trucks. I think the old Chevy is living on borrowed time now...


so your selling it cheap? lol
edited to show humor


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1929272 said:


> I wish you luck. You were going to go bigger on the new truck? Can't remember what you were going to with though.


I'm in the middle of truck schizophrenia. Bought that green '95 as a backup, sold it to brother-in-law. Wound up replacing the entire starting system in the black '95 early last week. The frame is starting to stress a little too much in the front and with 210K miles, I just hate throwing anymore money at it. Not really worth the time it will take to fix the frame correctly.
Looked at putting a new plow on my new Dodge, but being a 22 ft long truck, I need something bigger than my meyer. 
So I think I'm landing on a '99 Dodge, still have a mount for it laying around and it should be a quick changeover. Shorter truck, half as many miles. Much better shape. Looking at putting an 810 type plow on it next year if all goes according to plan. (Which isn't recommended on my Cummins, anyway).
The Chevy is just worn out enough that I spend more time worrying about what needs replaced next than I get to enjoy plowing.


----------



## cwby_ram

Fannin76;1929273 said:


> so your selling it cheap? lol
> edited to show humor


You got that right. Once I pull everything off of it, I'll let it go cheap! Crack in the frame will need addressed if it's to be used again. Still runs good and has a brand spanking new charging system!


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1929284 said:


> I'm in the middle of truck schizophrenia. Bought that green '95 as a backup, sold it to brother-in-law. Wound up replacing the entire starting system in the black '95 early last week. The frame is starting to stress a little too much in the front and with 210K miles, I just hate throwing anymore money at it. Not really worth the time it will take to fix the frame correctly.
> Looked at putting a new plow on my new Dodge, but being a 22 ft long truck, I need something bigger than my meyer.
> So I think I'm landing on a '99 Dodge, still have a mount for it laying around and it should be a quick changeover. Shorter truck, half as many miles. Much better shape. Looking at putting an 810 type plow on it next year if all goes according to plan. (Which isn't recommended on my Cummins, anyway).
> The Chevy is just worn out enough that I spend more time worrying about what needs replaced next than I get to enjoy plowing.


cool, post up some pictures when you get what you want and put the plow on it.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

really hope no big snows next weekend. it's my little girls bday party and i dont want to have to reschedule it again and face the wrath. i will take salts or 2-3'' snows because with liquid it's cake. Anyone that wants 12'' I am not a fan of. No way big snows equal big headaches.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

MahonLawnCare;1929294 said:


> really hope no big snows next weekend. it's my little girls bday party and i dont want to have to reschedule it again and face the wrath. i will take salts or 2-3'' snows because with liquid it's cake. Anyone that wants 12'' I am not a fan of. No way big snows equal big headaches.


Yep, I'd much rather deal with light snows than stupid big heavy ones. The small ones are in and out, makes the customer see you're working but not enough to be stressful or hard on stuff.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1929292 said:


> cool, post up some pictures when you get what you want and put the plow on it.


Will do. Went and drove the truck yesterday, all the way over in Zanesville. Should have just brought it home then, but wanted to run it by my wife and make sure there wasn't a better deal somewhere. But the plan is to run down tomorrow and pick it up. Nothing fancy, but at least back in familiar territory with the Dodge.

It's also white, so finally all my trucks will match!


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1929309 said:


> Will do. Went and drove the truck yesterday, all the way over in Zanesville. Should have just brought it home then, but wanted to run it by my wife and make sure there wasn't a better deal somewhere. But the plan is to run down tomorrow and pick it up. Nothing fancy, but at least back in familiar territory with the Dodge.
> 
> It's also white, so finally all my trucks will match!


Oh yeah, don't want to make her upset.


----------



## Young Pup

Just for giggles. Here are two snow maps. Time to go install some lights. Check back later.


----------



## Flawless440

Mount those lights on a separate toggle switch so you can use them as backing lights while plowing


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1929325 said:


> Mount those lights on a separate toggle switch so you can use them as backing lights while plowing


Yes sir. that is what I am going to do. That way I can blind tailgaters too. LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1929327 said:


> Yes sir. that is what I am going to do. That way I can blind tailgaters too. LOL


I've got 4 1200 lumen LED's on my bedrails, 2 on each side. One of each is aimed out to see the wings on my Ebling, and the other 2 are toward the center for salt spread pattern and backup lights.

They are very very effective anti tailgating devices.


----------



## Fannin76

cwby_ram;1929286 said:


> You got that right. Once I pull everything off of it, I'll let it go cheap! Crack in the frame will need addressed if it's to be used again. Still runs good and has a brand spanking new charging system!


i just basically want to beef up my suspension turn it into a light 3/4 ton


----------



## Young Pup

Well, they are done. After driving around with them on I need to adjust them a little bit.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1929505 said:


> Well, they are done. After driving around with them on I need to adjust them a little bit.


looks sweet


----------



## Flawless440

You will love them while plowing, makes a huge difference


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1929527 said:


> looks sweet


Thank you.



Flawless440;1929541 said:


> You will love them while plowing, makes a huge difference


I should have put them on there after the tree smashed my other truck. I had them on there and used them all the time. Stupid me.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1929315 said:


> Just for giggles. Here are two snow maps. Time to go install some lights. Check back later.


 What those maps tell me is that down here in Cincinnati I don't need to buy a saltspreader yet. I really don't want to spend money this winter if I don't have to.


----------



## fortydegnorth

justgeorge;1929819 said:


> What those maps tell me is that down here in Cincinnati I don't need to buy a saltspreader yet. I really don't want to spend money this winter if I don't have to.


If it's a relatively small lot, try out a push spreader, like a fertilizer spreader, for a storm or two. That way you make the money before you spend it. You may be surprised how quickly a push spreader can sling some salt. Of course I'm lazy so we us v-boxes and rarely have to leave the warmth of the truck. xysport


----------



## BruceK

Young Pup is that your shop door in the background? I don't see many dents in the bumper so you are already doing better than me.

Fannin I already have enough hunters. Starting to have too few deer.

JustG I ran a push spreader for a couple of events last year when my tailgate spreader was waiting for a part. It gets the job done but bundle up. I used my yard fertilizer spreader so it didn't cost a thing. If I was going to do that regularly I would want one with rubber inflated tires with aggressive tread. My plastic wheels kept skidding when it hit a clump in the salt box.


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1929834 said:


> If it's a relatively small lot, try out a push spreader, like a fertilizer spreader, for a storm or two. That way you make the money before you spend it. You may be surprised how quickly a push spreader can sling some salt. Of course I'm lazy so we us v-boxes and rarely have to leave the warmth of the truck. xysport


I really wish they would add a "like" button like on Facebook Thumbs Up


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1929880 said:


> Young Pup is that your shop door in the background? I don't see many dents in the bumper so you are already doing better than me.
> 
> Fannin I already have enough hunters. Starting to have too few deer.
> 
> JustG I ran a push spreader for a couple of events last year when my tailgate spreader was waiting for a part. It gets the job done but bundle up. I used my yard fertilizer spreader so it didn't cost a thing. If I was going to do that regularly I would want one with rubber inflated tires with aggressive tread. My plastic wheels kept skidding when it hit a clump in the salt box.


BruceK my years of hunting involve sitting in the woods for a few hours and then going home lol. In my 8 years i've only killed one buck shoot one deer for that matter. I never can call them in close enough for my bow.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I have a tail gate spreader but dont even use it on my small lots, can do a better job with less product with my push spreader, plus not as much backing up and wiggling with the truck. The only thing if its icy be careful, i wear ice grippers on my boots when its icy and im pushing


----------



## cwby_ram

justgeorge;1929819 said:


> What those maps tell me is that down here in Cincinnati I don't need to buy a saltspreader yet. I really don't want to spend money this winter if I don't have to.


I'm with the other guys. I actually took the push spreader out the other night after the OSU game in my nice truck, just because I didn't feel like messing with the plow truck. Just spot salting, but it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## Fannin76

cwby_ram;1929899 said:


> I'm with the other guys. I actually took the push spreader out the other night after the OSU game in my nice truck, just because I didn't feel like messing with the plow truck. Just spot salting, but it wasn't all that bad.


I have a drop spreader for side walks, peadlow works great in it, but They asked me to spread rock salt last time, and it was worthless with rock salt. That made me want to up grade to the ones with inflatable tires, and i only use it for one property


----------



## cwby_ram

Fannin76;1929905 said:


> I have a drop spreader for side walks, peadlow works great in it, but They asked me to spread rock salt last time, and it was worthless with rock salt. That made me want to up grade to the ones with inflatable tires, and i only use it for one property


I'd hate to try it with a drop spreader. I used my fertilizer spreader. Lesco deal with the pneumatic tires.
I wasn't doing the entire lots either, just spot treating the refreeze. Wouldn't be bad to do the little ones, just a lot of walking...


----------



## justgeorge

cwby_ram;1929899 said:


> I'm with the other guys. I actually took the push spreader out the other night after the OSU game in my nice truck, just because I didn't feel like messing with the plow truck. Just spot salting, but it wasn't all that bad.


Thanks for the feedback guys. I actually have a nice push spreader (with inflatable tires), and I even think it says to remove the agitator when spreading rock salt so it should work for the rest of this season anyway.


----------



## procuts0103

So how about that snow.... where is it and when we getting more of it??? I love it!


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1929880 said:


> Young Pup is that your shop door in the background? I don't see many dents in the bumper so you are already doing better than me.
> 
> Fannin I already have enough hunters. Starting to have too few deer.
> 
> JustG I ran a push spreader for a couple of events last year when my tailgate spreader was waiting for a part. It gets the job done but bundle up. I used my yard fertilizer spreader so it didn't cost a thing. If I was going to do that regularly I would want one with rubber inflated tires with aggressive tread. My plastic wheels kept skidding when it hit a clump in the salt box.


Ha, I wish I had a 3 bay shop. That is my mechanics place. Went up there after he got his work done for the day and pulled it in where it was nice and warm.


----------



## WALKERS

George
I had a tailgate at the beginning of the year sorry it went cheap!

Pup
The lights look great we need to do that too. Most of our places are dark as well. 
Plus it will let the yahoos know to move out of the way at the apartments we do!!


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1930160 said:


> George
> I had a tailgate at the beginning of the year sorry it went cheap!
> 
> Pup
> The lights look great we need to do that too. Most of our places are dark as well.
> Plus it will let the yahoos know to move out of the way at the apartments we do!!


Thank you. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## allseasons87

Salt run sunday?


----------



## Young Pup

That is what I am thinking.


----------



## Young Pup

But I would not be surprised if the wind dry's everything up. Tuesday night into Wednesday morning should be a salt run.


----------



## procuts0103

Rain and snow tonight I heard?


----------



## born2farm

procuts0103;1930585 said:


> Rain and snow tonight I heard?


Showing rain overnight here with a chance of snow, but they are showing 36 and snow for tomorrow? Probably be all rain or more slush


----------



## muffy189

Ya it should be interesting another snow when you'd think it should be rain and rain when you think it should snow


----------



## Flawless440

Accuweather is showing the month of February to be warmer.. Last week it showed it snowing every other day


----------



## procuts0103

Just talked to buddy who makes mulch up here. He says he is already making stuff. I guess he thinks winter is coming to a close already. I hope not!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1930961 said:


> Just talked to buddy who makes mulch up here. He says he is already making stuff. I guess he thinks winter is coming to a close already. I hope not!


fuuuuu*k.........


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;1930961 said:


> Just talked to buddy who makes mulch up here. He says he is already making stuff. I guess he thinks winter is coming to a close already. I hope not!


Don't panic I'm sure it's not over yet


----------



## muffy189

JP any updates from josh at ohio valley


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1930957 said:


> Accuweather is showing the month of February to be warmer.. Last week it showed it snowing every other day


Accuweather cant predict 20 minutes from now, much less 4 weeks. No one can predict that far out. ECMWF & GFS looking cold.


----------



## SnoDaddy

I look out the window. Weather maps forecasters etc give you an idea something is coming but never get the amounts right. Last week called for up to an inch. We got 5. They had us in an advisory week before and we got 2 inches of fluff. It's a joke


----------



## SnoDaddy

Another thing we are in a weak El Niño. That means warmer and less snow. Feel bad for the guys who got big payments banking on another winter like last. Farmers almanac said same thing after 10-11 and 11-12 was warmest i have ever seen. Craigslist should have some good deals come Spring.


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1930972 said:


> JP any updates from josh at ohio valley


Nothing lately. Hoping he puts out something today. We should have a mix bag later on today. The about mid week we should see more snow showers around. Waiting on the gfs to start its run in about 30 minutes. We do have cold around per last night's run.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1930957 said:


> Accuweather is showing the month of February to be warmer.. Last week it showed it snowing every other day


That accuweather is really on good for a week out. After that it is mostly computer generated. I stopped looking at that a long time ago.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

SnoDaddy;1931102 said:


> Another thing we are in a weak El Niño. That means warmer and less snow. Feel bad for the guys who got big payments banking on another winter like last. Farmers almanac said same thing after 10-11 and 11-12 was warmest i have ever seen. Craigslist should have some good deals come Spring.


Hopefully this year following right after last year will help the beer money snow plowers see there's not a fortune in it like they think.

I lost a 5.5 acre lot to a "professional" company, went for 9300 all inclusive, including tax for this season. I keep hoping we get hammered just so they lose their ass. The little bit of snow that we have had, that lot has looked like hell. Half ass plowed, trails everywhere, precious little salt...and they're coming from over a half hour away.


----------



## procuts0103

Makes you wonder how these companies make it. I agree should be some killer deals on the Web...


----------



## SnoDaddy

Financing. It catches up with them all eventually.


case in point of accuweather sucking. checked minutecast. no precip for 120 mins. think ok ill go head out to go see american sniper. get truck out of garage, starts sleeting like the dickens. re check app, wintry mix for 30 mins. why do they even try to act like they know anything?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

SnoDaddy;1931189 said:


> Financing. It catches up with them all eventually


Sad thing, on an average winter 9300 bucks would barely cover salt costs with prices where they are. This light winter so far is all that's saving their ass.

I hate financing...it's so easy for one to get in over their head quickly and the banks just keep giving the credit...only time we finance anything is when there's enough cash to act as collateral internally. Hard to argue with some of the rates out there now. My rule of thumb is unless it's something that appreciates in value, you better have cash on hand to pay for it. Equipment, etc if you want to finance it that's fine, but the cash should already be in the bank to pay for it as backup.

I'd hate to see the payments some guys have on stuff that's been sitting pretty much all season.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1931195 said:


> Sad thing, on an average winter 9300 bucks would barely cover salt costs with prices where they are. This light winter so far is all that's saving their ass.
> 
> I hate financing...it's so easy for one to get in over their head quickly and the banks just keep giving the credit...only time we finance anything is when there's enough cash to act as collateral internally. Hard to argue with some of the rates out there now. My rule of thumb is unless it's something that appreciates in value, you better have cash on hand to pay for it. Equipment, etc if you want to finance it that's fine, but the cash should already be in the bank to pay for it as backup.
> 
> I'd hate to see the payments some guys have on stuff that's been sitting pretty much all season.


$104 dollar plow payment thats it pretty proud to own everything else.


----------



## muffy189

I have a friend who leases/rents a couple big loaders for his push boxes and they are steep payments, I don't know how he does it unless it's a seasonal contract


----------



## John_DeereGreen

muffy189;1931205 said:


> I have a friend who leases/rents a couple big loaders for his push boxes and they are steep payments, I don't know how he does it unless it's a seasonal contract


We seriously considered winter rentals for loaders, but for what they want for a season, we can buy an older used machine after 2 years. So now we have 2 Case 621B's that after this season will have paid for themselves in rental fees saved. Every year from here on it's just like saving money. I'll take the gamble of one possibly going down and the repairs coming out of pocket. No more hours than we put on them and no more hours than they have we shouldn't have much trouble. Plus, we've got enough backups that it's not a major concern.

I know Maclawnco is in a bigger metro area and he subcontracts loaders and operators in the winter from excavators and puts his boxes on them...that would be nice too if you could get the hourly rate right.


----------



## allseasons87

Winter is only 1/3 over


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1931112 said:


> Hopefully this year following right after last year will help the beer money snow plowers see there's not a fortune in it like they think.
> 
> I lost a 5.5 acre lot to a "professional" company, went for 9300 all inclusive, including tax for this season. I keep hoping we get hammered just so they lose their ass. The little bit of snow that we have had, that lot has looked like hell. Half ass plowed, trails everywhere, precious little salt...and they're coming from over a half hour away.


Enviroscapes??


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman 92;1931311 said:


> Enviroscapes??


No, thank God those morons haven't made it this far west yet. I'm not sure they know what the word "net" means in business.


----------



## Maclawnco

allseasons87;1931235 said:


> Winter is only 1/3 over


Ha. We're fertilizing in 6 weeks. Im writing this winter off as a bust. Seasonals were a winner this year for sure.


----------



## allseasons87

Maclawnco;1931344 said:


> Ha. We're fertilizing in 6 weeks. Im writing this winter off as a bust. Seasonals were a winner this year for sure.


Do you base your pre m apps off of the calendar or soil temps. February and March could be freezing. Ide say it's too early to call a bust. 2 or 3 good storms and were back to average.


----------



## Young Pup

I don't think we are there yet


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1931436 said:


> I don't think we are there yet


Just cause we have a January thaw as we do every year, everyone is saying winters over, winter cancel, blah blah blah


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1931450 said:


> Just cause we have a January thaw as we do every year, everyone is saying winters over, winter cancel, blah blah blah


We will call them "Debbie downers"  :laughing:


----------



## allseasons87

Day 8-10 drops the arctic air hammer and and a handful of clippers


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Intellicast is all wound up for next weekend. They pushed what they had Wed-Fri out to Sun-Mon.

I think I could do as good of a job by sticking my finger in the air and guessing as they do anymore.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Well since winter now ends in January i guess this week ill move skid loaders back, service plows and put them away, stack salt up for the summer and get my summer time clothing ready to go then......
I think it was 2008 my father and i were in the U.P. of Michigan snowmobiling and had to cut our trip short because of a surprise snow that hit us down here, drove in snow all the way home and by the time it ended we had 8 or 12 inches, still a long way until we can count this winter as a bust.


----------



## Flawless440

Snowing out east... anyone running salt tonight??


----------



## Young Pup

GreenAcresIrr.;1931490 said:


> Well since winter now ends in January i guess this week ill move skid loaders back, service plows and put them away, stack salt up for the summer and get my summer time clothing ready to go then......
> I think it was 2008 my father and i were in the U.P. of Michigan snowmobiling and had to cut our trip short because of a surprise snow that hit us down here, drove in snow all the way home and by the time it ended we had 8 or 12 inches, still a long way until we can count this winter as a bust.


March of 2008 that was. We got over 20 inches here if I remember correctly.


----------



## allseasons87

My plows never go into storage until April 1st


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1931492 said:


> Snowing out east... anyone running salt tonight??


Probably going to go out a spot salt. Most stuff is dry, but there is some wet pavement to be found


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1931492 said:


> Snowing out east... anyone running salt tonight??


Going to keep an eye on things. As of right now. Not planning on it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1931502 said:


> Probably going to go out a spot salt. Most stuff is dry, but there is some wet pavement to be found


X2. Been out checking and there's some wet lines through lots from the melting.


----------



## justgeorge

Off topic, but maybe the Packers have surpassed the Browns in terms of finding a the worst way to lose a game.


----------



## kc2006

Cleaned the salt bin out and moving the mulch in tomorrow. Winters gone.


----------



## Flawless440

u guys are funny..... I wouldn't make that call till March 1st


----------



## procuts0103

You guys are full of it! Winter is not done, not by a long shot. I look for a good storm or 2 in Feb. with a good snow maker in March. Im guessing dozen or so more salt runs and 10 plus pushes still coming our way. You guys with this landscaping crap. Give it up, my god wait till April. I dont wanna see mulch or grass for 3 more months!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

10 more plows? You one of these guys with the big payments I'm guessing:laughing::laughing:


----------



## kc2006

I'll be mulching in feb, gotta make bank somehow to pay these cards.


----------



## Young Pup

Glad I got my boots on. It is getting deep in here.


----------



## procuts0103

MahonLawnCare;1931733 said:


> 10 more plows? You one of these guys with the big payments I'm guessing:laughing::laughing:


Nope. No big payments here.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

kc2006;1931740 said:


> I'll be mulching in feb, gotta make bank somehow to pay these cards.


I hear you. Loaders won't pay for themselves .


----------



## allseasons87

Got a thin layer of ice on my concrete patio. Super thin and never been treated. Gonna check a close lot out early to see what's going on


----------



## Flawless440

Mulchin in February.... Those beds will look $h_t by June


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1931504 said:


> Going to keep an eye on things. As of right now. Not planning on it.


That's my plan.



Flawless440;1931504 said:


> Mulchin in February.... Those beds will look $h_t by June


I'll still be mulching in June!


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1931813 said:


> Mulchin in February.... Those beds will look $h_t by June


Haha that's exactly what I was thinking. I thought only brickman mulched in February... Dang man we wait till around May unless requested earlier


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1931811 said:


> Got a thin layer of ice on my concrete patio. Super thin and never been treated. Gonna check a close lot out early to see what's going on


Just saw your post, so I walked outside. Everything is fine here at the moment.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1931838 said:


> Just saw your post, so I walked outside. Everything is fine here at the moment.


Its spotty for sure


----------



## Flawless440

My drive is clear as well.... Anymore percip expected tonight?


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1931846 said:


> My drive is clear as well.... Anymore percip expected tonight?


I think Wednesday is our next chance.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1931846 said:


> My drive is clear as well.... Anymore percip expected tonight?


I think we are fine for the rest of the night. Looking at the nam right now and Wednesday night into Thursday am looks like the next chance.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1931849 said:


> I think Wednesday is our next chance.


What he said.


----------



## allseasons87

Just made a smokes run and passed an ODOT truck salting route 23


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1931858 said:


> Just made a smokes run and passed an ODOT truck salting route 23


Just got word of black ice down around Polaris. I might have to run out and check some things after all.


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1931860 said:


> Just got word of black ice down around Polaris. I might have to run out and check some things after all.


I'm about 5 mins from POLARIS.


----------



## procuts0103

And BTW. Looks like 3 to 5 pushes for us this week alone. Like I said winter isn't over just yet...


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1931865 said:


> I'm about 5 mins from POLARIS.


Must be really spotty. My walks are slick, but it always seems a little worse up this way.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1931872 said:


> And BTW. Looks like 3 to 5 pushes for us this week alone. Like I said winter isn't over just yet...


im moving up there


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1931860 said:


> Just got word of black ice down around Polaris. I might have to run out and check some things after all.





allseasons87;1931858 said:


> Just made a smokes run and passed an ODOT truck salting route 23


What is your guys temps up there do you know??? /sitting at 35 here.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1931883 said:


> What is your guys temps up there do you know??? /sitting at 35 here.


Hanging about 34 here. Surfaces must have held some of that cold in.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1931887 said:


> Hanging about 34 here. Surfaces must have held some of that cold in.


cool thanks


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1931887 said:


> Hanging about 34 here. Surfaces must have held some of that cold in.


32-33 here


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1931890 said:


> 32-33 here


Very nice. Still at35 here.


----------



## allseasons87

We subcontract some PNC banks and CVS pharmacies in the polaris/Lewis center area. They call to salt if there's anything within a 20 mile radius lol. No word yet so I think all is well


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1931889 said:


> cool thanks


No problem, think I'm going to head out in a little bit.


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1931899 said:


> We subcontract some PNC banks and CVS pharmacies in the polaris/Lewis center area. They call to salt if there's anything within a 20 mile radius lol. No word yet so I think all is well


Got a handful of doctor's offices and daycares that I try to watch close. I'm thinking I'll probably load up the comfy truck and spot salt with the push spreader again, maybe just walks.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1931909 said:


> Got a handful of doctor's offices and daycares that I try to watch close. I'm thinking I'll probably load up the comfy truck and spot salt with the push spreader again, maybe just walks.


Heck I might just go get in the empty truck and drive around. Nothing is even loaded and I don't have the salt spreader on. LOL I need to blow the stink off of me anyways. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Ok guys here is a snowfall map. This is looking better.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1931915 said:


> Ok guys here is a snowfall map. This is looking better.


No need for winter maps... I've heard winter is over


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1931915 said:


> Ok guys here is a snowfall map. This is looking better.


Long ways out, but I'll take it. Got the truck up here yesterday. Waiting on paint to dry on the brackets and hopefully have everything switched over by Wednesday.


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1931919 said:


> No need for winter maps... I've heard winter is over


Heard that too. I'm sure it is over now that I replaced the truck.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1931919 said:


> No need for winter maps... I've heard winter is over


Oh I am sorry, I forgot.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1931920 said:


> Long ways out, but I'll take it. Got the truck up here yesterday. Waiting on paint to dry on the brackets and hopefully have everything switched over by Wednesday.


Oh yeah, I agree. You know we will have something since you are doing this switch over now. LOL
It is not far away five days from now. Better hurry up. :waving:


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1931923 said:


> Heard that too. I'm sure it is over now that I replaced the truck.


I was just kidding. Far from over.


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1931928 said:


> I was just kidding. Far from over.


Nah, me too. Winter just started.

JP, trust me, I'll be scurrying!


----------



## Flawless440

Heading to bed. Don't burn up to much fuel checking those dry lots.. lol..


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1931936 said:


> Heading to bed. Don't burn up to much fuel checking those dry lots.. lol..


Don't worry, I am not heading out. I am too warm to go out to start the truck. LOL


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1931936 said:


> Heading to bed. Don't burn up to much fuel checking those dry lots.. lol..


Giant eagle fuel perks. Free fuel


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1931934 said:


> Nah, me too. Winter just started.
> 
> JP, trust me, I'll be scurrying!


Oh heck you will be fine. Just light stuff. Salt can take care of it.


----------



## Young Pup

And here is the whole run.


----------



## cwby_ram

I'm not worried about it. That's why I'm taking the nice truck, though. If I'm gonna drive around for no reason, at least I'll be warm and comfy!


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1931948 said:


> I'm not worried about it. That's why I'm taking the nice truck, though. If I'm gonna drive around for no reason, at least I'll be warm and comfy!


Nice. Pavement out front looks to be drying up nicely. Watch out for the people that were out watching the football games.


----------



## Young Pup

The guys in n/e ohio should be out doing something. Let's see who plows up that way.http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USOH0245


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1931951 said:


> Nice. Pavement out front looks to be drying up nicely. Watch out for the people that were out watching the football games.


Good call. Doesn't usually get too rowdy up this way...


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, glad I checked. Most of my lots were fine, but one was real slick. Definitely warranted some salt. Time for a quick nap. 
Don't worry, Flawless, I only burnt a couple gallons of diesel!


----------



## born2farm

Ya were out checking. Havnt salted anything yet, but always feel better checking


----------



## magneto259

I had a request by one to be deiced by the morning. It was mostly dry. I hate it when it is more of a frost than ice acclumulation, there is nothing to melt to make a brine.


----------



## born2farm

magneto259;1931982 said:


> I had a request by one to be deiced by the morning. It was mostly dry. I hate it when it is more of a frost than ice acclumulation, there is nothing to melt to make a brine.


Ya ours were pretty much frost as well


----------



## kc2006

Times must really be tough, tons of guys here plowing 1/4" off places.

And I like how the biggest bs'ers on here can't see the sarcasm in my mulch in feb statement. I'm just gunna go back to my 250k monthly seasonals now, I'll be in Florida the next couple months, we won't put down the 10k yards of mulch till April duhhhhh.

And I thought no one could top the mountain of crap clapper used to tell.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Got about 1-4 inch here. Salt working good. Road crews stunk as usual. 

KC-
Fake it until you make it. Or at least until you get an inheritance and buy a bunch of new stuff and act like you worked for it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We spot salted here and there. Some black ice, and some pile runoff that froze up. Enough to be a nusiance.

Where you at SnoDaddy? KC I can't imagine taking the time to scrape 1/4 inch of snow...


----------



## Flawless440

Took some pics last storm


----------



## muffy189

kc2006;1932002 said:


> Times must really be tough, tons of guys here plowing 1/4" off places.
> 
> And I like how the biggest bs'ers on here can't see the sarcasm in my mulch in feb statement. I'm just gunna go back to my 250k monthly seasonals now, I'll be in Florida the next couple months, we won't put down the 10k yards of mulch till April duhhhhh.
> 
> And I thought no one could top the mountain of crap clapper used to tell.


I pushed the one doctors office here but that's on request, I still listen to Clappers mound but he's a friend of mine lol


----------



## Flawless440

Pics of my new 6.7 i keep talking about... I'm in love with this truck
2011 6.7 F250, 9.2 boss V, boss salt box, helper springs, hideaway strobes
Remote start for those cold mornings waking up at 1am, turns the heat on for you
Leather heated, A/C seats, back up camera built into the rear view mirror 
power rear slider window
Just missing the sunroof and gps
Love the color, pearl white is beautiful all washed up, lots of chrome
Crazy how the 2yd salt box fits in a 6.5' bed
I want to go drive it right now just talking about it


----------



## muffy189

Flawless440;1932059 said:


> Pics of my new 6.7 i keep talking about... I'm in love with this truck
> 2011 6.7 F250, 9.2 boss V, boss salt box, helper springs, hideaway strobes
> Remote start for those cold mornings waking up at 1am, turns the heat on for you
> Leather heated, A/C seats, back up camera built into the rear view mirror
> power rear slider window
> Just missing the sunroof and gps
> Love the color, pearl white is beautiful all washed up, lots of chrome
> Crazy how the 2yd salt box fits in a 6.5' bed
> I want to go drive it right now just talking about it


That's a very nice looking truck


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Nice truck Flawless...I'd have a hard time putting a blade and box on a truck that nice. No way I could put magnents on it! Sticker the crew cab windows.

How do you like your VBX's? I'm really considering at least one for next season. I'd get pintle chain, I'm getting sick of the slow auger feed crap. The spinner housing on the back of them is huge...won't fit in a twin lift Ebling I don't think.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1932059 said:


> Pics of my new 6.7 i keep talking about... I'm in love with this truck
> 2011 6.7 F250, 9.2 boss V, boss salt box, helper springs, hideaway strobes
> Remote start for those cold mornings waking up at 1am, turns the heat on for you
> Leather heated, A/C seats, back up camera built into the rear view mirror
> power rear slider window
> Just missing the sunroof and gps
> Love the color, pearl white is beautiful all washed up, lots of chrome
> Crazy how the 2yd salt box fits in a 6.5' bed
> I want to go drive it right now just talking about it


Go take a cold shower would ya.  :waving: Looking good.


----------



## Flawless440

John_DeereGreen;1932079 said:


> Nice truck Flawless...I'd have a hard time putting a blade and box on a truck that nice. No way I could put magnents on it! Sticker the crew cab windows.
> 
> How do you like your VBX's? I'm really considering at least one for next season. I'd get pintle chain, I'm getting sick of the slow auger feed crap. The spinner housing on the back of them is huge...won't fit in a twin lift Ebling I don't think.


I only put the magnets on for a snow event... The VBX is great, both of them have been problem free.. The spinner housing comes off with 2 pins so you can hook a trailer to the truck, weighs about 80 lbs. I put the spinner housing on the trailer with a loader during transport. Drag chains are the only way to go, no auger. I really didn't want to plow with it, but now that i have i wouldn't have it any other way. I end getting a new personal truck every 4-5 years so i figured screw it tear it up..
Still have plans on relocating to beaches and sunshine so it will all be sold.


----------



## muffy189

I saw flawless likes drag chain over auger what is everyone's opinion auger or chain??? 

I'm looking at buying a V box


----------



## Flawless440

muffy189;1932132 said:


> I saw flawless likes drag chain over auger what is everyone's opinion auger or chain???
> 
> I'm looking at buying a V box


Check out the Swensons Poly Hawk.... I think it will out last my other 3.. All Seasons got me hip to the polyhawk..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1932144 said:


> Check out the Swensons Poly Hawk.... I think it will out last my other 3.. All Seasons got me hip to the polyhawk..


Polyhawks FTW!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

muffy189;1932132 said:


> I saw flawless likes drag chain over auger what is everyone's opinion auger or chain???
> 
> I'm looking at buying a V box


Auger is awesome, if you want to take about 5 years longer than forever to spread salt and empty the box out.

Pintle chain from here on out. Seen one in action last Monday and it blows the auger out of the water. Even worse than I thought.

There's only a couple up sides to the auger, it's slightly more even flow and you don't have to deal with the pintle chain removal to soak it in oil for the summer.

Are the Polyhawk's that much nicer Flaw/Allseasons?


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1932176 said:


> Auger is awesome, if you want to take about 5 years longer than forever to spread salt and empty the box out.
> 
> Pintle chain from here on out. Seen one in action last Monday and it blows the auger out of the water. Even worse than I thought.
> 
> There's only a couple up sides to the auger, it's slightly more even flow and you don't have to deal with the pintle chain removal to soak it in oil for the summer.
> 
> Are the Polyhawk's that much nicer Flaw/Allseasons?


Best spreader you'll ever use but bigger price tag. ODOT uses Swenson for a reason


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1932193 said:


> Best spreader you'll ever use but bigger price tag. ODOT uses Swenson for a reason


Bear in mind, I'm A coming from Salt Dogg and that whole clusterfuk, and B not used to pintle chain units.

Why is the Swenson better than say a Boss VBX? I haven't priced one yet, how much are they roughly? I'm sick of fighting junk, and if it's another grand up front so be it, the savings for my health and blood pressure when I don't have to drive over the same spot 3 times to get enough salt down will be worth it.

They look long, will one fit in a short bed truck?? Looks like they could be a little interesting to put in and take out. The Salt Doggs I can remove and install by myself, just tipping it in and out. No way that's happening with the Swenson, and I doubt it'll happen with the Boss.

I have a VERY good working relationship with my Boss dealer, and they're open any time it's snowing. But whatever is the best is what I'm buying for next year.

On edit...just talked to Ace Truck Body. The Polyhawk is close enough in price to the Boss to make the price a non factor. Will one fit in a short bed is the main issue now...


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1932236 said:


> Bear in mind, I'm A coming from Salt Dogg and that whole clusterfuk, and B not used to pintle chain units.
> 
> Why is the Swenson better than say a Boss VBX? I haven't priced one yet, how much are they roughly? I'm sick of fighting junk, and if it's another grand up front so be it, the savings for my health and blood pressure when I don't have to drive over the same spot 3 times to get enough salt down will be worth it.
> 
> They look long, will one fit in a short bed truck?? Looks like they could be a little interesting to put in and take out. The Salt Doggs I can remove and install by myself, just tipping it in and out. No way that's happening with the Swenson, and I doubt it'll happen with the Boss.
> 
> I have a VERY good working relationship with my Boss dealer, and they're open any time it's snowing. But whatever is the best is what I'm buying for next year.


Its roughly $6,000. Its an 8 ft box that can be hoisted out with an overhead lift or it can be taken out with pallet forks with the built in pockets on the back.

We've never had one jam or go down. Salt always empties out 100% clean. Ours do not have vibrators and never had a problem. Its got a nice adjustable door to control your salt output and chutes inside the spinner to direct salt exactly where you want it.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1932236 said:


> Bear in mind, I'm A coming from Salt Dogg and that whole clusterfuk, and B not used to pintle chain units.
> 
> Why is the Swenson better than say a Boss VBX? I haven't priced one yet, how much are they roughly? I'm sick of fighting junk, and if it's another grand up front so be it, the savings for my health and blood pressure when I don't have to drive over the same spot 3 times to get enough salt down will be worth it.
> 
> They look long, will one fit in a short bed truck?? Looks like they could be a little interesting to put in and take out. The Salt Doggs I can remove and install by myself, just tipping it in and out. No way that's happening with the Swenson, and I doubt it'll happen with the Boss.
> 
> I have a VERY good working relationship with my Boss dealer, and they're open any time it's snowing. But whatever is the best is what I'm buying for next year.
> 
> On edit...just talked to Ace Truck Body. The Polyhawk is close enough in price to the Boss to make the price a non factor. Will one fit in a short bed is the main issue now...


Ace is where we got both of ours from.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ace priced it at 5640? I think it was me installing it. Just a hair over 6 if they did it. Nothing to install one so I'd do it myself. Looks like just run a power and ground, and the unit is run with a wireless remote?? Kinda scares me, a little bit anyway.

It looks to me like the only difference in length is from the bulkier chute on the back. The hopper is the same length as the Salt Dogg I have in the truck now and according to The Boss website, their box is the same overall length as the Swenson. 

I see the adjustable door you're talking about, that would be nice. I want to have to slow the feed down because I can't drive fast enough, not have to slow driving down because it won't feed fast enough. Does the chute flip up easily? I can't go without that. I can't have the chute down with the Ebling on the truck.

How do you feel about spread width? Is it what they say it is? Jason, can you compare the Boss to your Swenson for spread width since you have both? The feed rate, lousy 10 foot spread width, and constant jamming/overloading are my Salt Dogg complaints. I'd like to think spending 6K with tax would fix those problems with either brand of these spreaders.

EDIT: Is the Meyer Polyhawk the exact same? Same components, parts, etc? Looks the same just a yellow hopper. Reason I ask is I have a Meyer dealer like 5 minutes from the shop. I swore I'd never run Meyer stuff again but if Swenson is building the Polyhawk for Meyer and I have a dealer 5 minutes away it wouldn't make much sense to go all the way to Columbus...

Edit again: They must be. The install manual is the exact same. The first page just says Meyer on it. But even the pictures show the Swenson orange hopper. Haha.


----------



## Flawless440

The polyhawk isn't going to fit in shortbed.. Boss would be the way to go for a shortbed. If you have good dealer support for the boss i would go with it.. The boss has a tray under it that catches salt from reaching the bed of the truck, a pain to clean out but keeps salt out of the bed. I havent ran our swenson on route yet. Boss comes with a cover to keep salt dry, swenson dose not. Swenson is easier to put into the bed of the truck with pallet fork pockets on the back of it. Swenson has bigger motor, bigger cables, plugs. The controller is huge almost to big to mount in the cab, ours in a F450 so it works, i don't have the wireless remote.
Boss has jammed a few times, it go's into cool down mode for a few mins. Swenson never had a problem. Boss controller is sweet, all digital. Has lots of sensors, tells you if gate is open. Boss super quit, don't even know if its running. Spread pattern on the Boss is plenty far, not sure which is further..
Our Western tornado spreads further than the boss, but i like the boss better..
Running the Boss in a 8.5 bed is real nice, have room for sidewalk salt, small blower in front of the spreader..

Think i paid $6200 for swenson and $5200 for boss

We installed all of ours, easy.. We have mounted all of our plows as well, and a few friends


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1932315 said:


> The polyhawk isn't going to fit in shortbed.. Boss would be the way to go for a shortbed. If you have good dealer support for the boss i would go with it.. The boss has a tray under it that catches salt from reaching the bed of the truck, a pain to clean out but keeps salt out of the bed. I havent ran our swenson on route yet. Boss comes with a cover to keep salt dry, swenson dose not. Swenson is easier to put into the bed of the truck with pallet fork pockets on the back of it. Swenson has bigger motor, bigger cables, plugs. The controller is huge almost to big to mount in the cab, ours in a F450 so it works, i don't have the wireless remote.
> Boss has jammed a few times, it go's into cool down mode for a few mins. Swenson never had a problem. Boss controller is sweet, all digital. Has lots of sensors, tells you if gate is open. Boss super quit, don't even know if its running. Spread pattern on the Boss is plenty far, not sure which is further..
> Our Western tornado spreads further than the boss, but i like the boss better..
> Running the Boss in a 8.5 bed is real nice, have room for sidewalk salt, small blower in front of the spreader..
> 
> Think i paid $6200 for swenson and $5200 for boss
> 
> We installed all of ours, easy.. We have mounted all of our plows as well, and a few friends


Thank you!

Why do you say the Polyhawk won't fit? The hopper length and overall length of the VBX and the Polyhawk according to the manufacturers are identical. That's why I'm confused. From what I've been told by a couple dealers, there's also a 1.5 yard Polyhawk (at least as a Meyer) meant for use in short bed trucks.

Tarp isn't a big deal. I haven't run a tarp on my Salt Doggs for a couple years. I load and spread immediately, the salt doesn't sit in the box for more than about 10 minutes before I'm spreading.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1932379 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Why do you say the Polyhawk won't fit? The hopper length and overall length of the VBX and the Polyhawk according to the manufacturers are identical. That's why I'm confused. From what I've been told by a couple dealers, there's also a 1.5 yard Polyhawk (at least as a Meyer) meant for use in short bed trucks.
> 
> Tarp isn't a big deal. I haven't run a tarp on my Salt Doggs for a couple years. I load and spread immediately, the salt doesn't sit in the box for more than about 10 minutes before I'm spreading.


Yeah I think the Meyer is the same unit by the looks of it. Didn't know that. Swenson must make it for them or it's a complete copy lol.

I like the wireless remote. Sometimes if you disconnect the battery to the truck, it will lose communication with the spreader. Its an easy 2 minute process to 're-establish communication.


----------



## allseasons87

Looks like some freezing rain after midnight


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1932419 said:


> Looks like some freezing rain after midnight


Washed the truck and put a skid of salt on it. Now I just need to put the spreader on.


----------



## born2farm

So what is the word for tonight? Hearing anything from freezing rain, to flurries to snow showers.


----------



## WALKERS

Do you know where I can get some enexpensive front plow/headlights.


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1932612 said:


> So what is the word for tonight? Hearing anything from freezing rain, to flurries to snow showers.


Been looking at the same. Gonna get up around 1 and check it out.


----------



## procuts0103

28 here so I would imagine it's gonna be snow


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1932619 said:


> Been looking at the same. Gonna get up around 1 and check it out.


They're not calling for anything tonight from what I see....


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1932760 said:


> They're not calling for anything tonight from what I see....


MyRadar app looks interesting. Whose they?


----------



## Young Pup

Who is going to watch what channel for the weather? I am all loaded and the spreader is on. I plan on getting up at 2:30 to see what is going onl.


----------



## Young Pup

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=390


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1932772 said:


> MyRadar app looks interesting. Whose they?


I see a little rain now I didn't see earlier. Looks like it may last a bit, it might get icy.


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1932419 said:


> Looks like some freezing rain after midnight


What apps to you use?


----------



## Flawless440

Local guys showed it hitting Delaware area.. Around 1am


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1932823 said:


> What apps to you use?


I have the nbc4 app on my phone. I see the freezing rain moving in.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1932830 said:


> I have the nbc4 app on my phone. I see the freezing rain moving in.


Cool. I've found that the Weather Undergrounds radar is extremely accurate and doesn't pickup false precip


----------



## born2farm

See it on radar but nothing falling


----------



## Bossman 92

Anybody seeing anything? Pavement temps all seem border line.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1932926 said:


> Anybody seeing anything? Pavement temps all seem border line.


Dry pavement here. Radar was right above us but saw nothing. Anything fall where you are?


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1932929 said:


> Dry pavement here. Radar was right above us but saw nothing. Anything fall where you are?


Not that I have found. Radar showed it should have done something.


----------



## born2farm

Dry here still


----------



## muffy189

Dry here too


----------



## procuts0103

Scott on fox 8 said better chance of snow tomorrow and the weekend. Cold air sticking around for a while too. 10 more pushes.... maybe more! already used up 1 of my dozen predicted salt runs yesterday. Oh let it snow let it snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We got a few really dry pellets here but it stayed dry. I love waking up every hour starting at 1 for nothing! Haha.

All Seasons or Flawless, can you get a measurement off of one of your Polyhawk's for me? I'd like to know what the lenght of the shroud and chute are behind the hopper and the total overall length. Meyer and Swenson don't seem to have the same numbers and it's the same spreader.

I'm still convinced it's possible in a short bed but I haven't seen one in person. I don't know why I'm so stuck on one of these, I think the VBX is pretty much as good of a spreader. It's just nice to hear that you guys have never had a jam in the Polyhawk but the VBX even pintle has a few times.


----------



## BruceK

Wow, offline for a few days and you guys resort to spreading mulch for 4 pages. Y'all must be bored silly. I took advantage of the warm spell to hit the woods for a little firewood. Coming back with a full load I buried my truck in the mud. Luckily my big tractor started and I hauled the truck back to the barnyard. Next project will be to fill the 200 yard rut I created in the lane. Jeesh now I'm wishing for it to freeze again too. Maybe the guy that said the next big snow will be in 2016 isn't far from the mark. Oh wait that was me.


----------



## justgeorge

FYI in case you missed it on your news - if you're heading to or thru downtown Cincinnati probably for the next week allow extra time. An old overpass (it was being replaced) collapsed onto I-75 near downtown and I-75 south is close indefinitely. Even if you're coming down I-71 you will get delays. If you're headed to KY take I-275 around.


----------



## born2farm

Getting some light snow here. Don't think it will warrant a salt run....at least I hope not. This shop is nice and warm!


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1932913 said:


> Cool. I've found that the Weather Undergrounds radar is extremely accurate and doesn't pickup false precip


Thanks. I totally forgot about that page.


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;1933022 said:


> FYI in case you missed it on your news - if you're heading to or thru downtown Cincinnati probably for the next week allow extra time. An old overpass (it was being replaced) collapsed onto I-75 near downtown and I-75 south is close indefinitely. Even if you're coming down I-71 you will get delays. If you're headed to KY take I-275 around.


i used to live in crescent springs wheb my wife was pregnant and we went to miami valley everyweek for drs appointments. that was always my biggest fear. a bridge collapse


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1933008 said:


> We got a few really dry pellets here but it stayed dry. I love waking up every hour starting at 1 for nothing! Haha.
> 
> All Seasons or Flawless, can you get a measurement off of one of your Polyhawk's for me? I'd like to know what the lenght of the shroud and chute are behind the hopper and the total overall length. Meyer and Swenson don't seem to have the same numbers and it's the same spreader.
> 
> I'm still convinced it's possible in a short bed but I haven't seen one in person. I don't know why I'm so stuck on one of these, I think the VBX is pretty much as good of a spreader. It's just nice to hear that you guys have never had a jam in the Polyhawk but the VBX even pintle has a few times.


10 ft total including spinner
2 ft just the spinner


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1933022 said:


> FYI in case you missed it on your news - if you're heading to or thru downtown Cincinnati probably for the next week allow extra time. An old overpass (it was being replaced) collapsed onto I-75 near downtown and I-75 south is close indefinitely. Even if you're coming down I-71 you will get delays. If you're headed to KY take I-275 around.


where abouts on 75? My brother gets off to go to work on either Mitchell or Paddock. Can't remember right off the top of my head.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1933067 said:


> where abouts on 75? My brother gets off to go to work on either Mitchell or Paddock. Can't remember right off the top of my head.


Hoppel Street. Closer to downtown than Mitchel or Paddock.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1933046 said:


> Thanks. I totally forgot about that page.


You're welcome sir. Now, is there anything happening tonight snow wise?


----------



## born2farm

So much for being in the shop all day. Rolling salt trucks as we speak


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Turning white rapidly here as well. Probably be salting within the next half hour.


----------



## justgeorge

John_DeereGreen;1933110 said:


> Turning white rapidly here as well. Probably be salting within the next half hour.


You guys get all the fun - sunshine and 35 here in Cinci, high of 50 today.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1933075 said:


> Hoppel Street. Closer to downtown than Mitchel or Paddock.


I was way off, it is Ezzara Charles (sp_)exit. He gets off an turns right on gest st to get to the railroad.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

justgeorge;1933115 said:


> You guys get all the fun - sunshine and 35 here in Cinci, high of 50 today.


I like salt runs. The only time I have to be cold is when I go from the truck to the skid steer, and from the skid steer back to the truck.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1933078 said:


> You're welcome sir. Now, is there anything happening tonight snow wise?


Wathcing the models come in now. As of the first one, nothing impressive showing up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's about half melting as it hits. No salt yet. Maybe spot salt this afternoon once it stops.


----------



## WALKERS

justgeorge;1933115 said:


> You guys get all the fun - sunshine and 35 here in Cinci, high of 50 today.


It sucks we are going work on equipment for this spring. It is nice out thou, like a HEAT WAVE.


----------



## [email protected]CL

Young Pup;1933121 said:


> Wathcing the models come in now. As of the first one, nothing impressive showing up.


That model is impressive!!!!


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1933132 said:


> It's about half melting as it hits. No salt yet. Maybe spot salt this afternoon once it stops.


Ya we got a handful places but most are melting to fast


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1933144 said:


> Ya we got a handful places but most are melting to fast


15 minutes ago the gravel outside my office window was completely covered and you couldn't see it at all. Now there's just some slushy spots on it. I had one retail call and want a little salt up front...no problem hit that real quick and now back in hibernation till it quits.

The flakes were dollar coin size when it started, over the last 15 minutes they've tapered off to half a pencil eraser.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1933142 said:


> That model is impressive!!!!


The gfs for tonight is not impressive either.Just a light mix. Now there looks to be a shift for the weekend system. This has changed quite a bit in the last few runs.


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1933116 said:


> I was way off, it is Ezzara Charles (sp_)exit. He gets off an turns right on gest st to get to the railroad.


Yeah, then he had to find a new way to work this morning.


----------



## procuts0103

Clipper snow tonight


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JP what's your thoughts for tonight? And tomorrow? Everyone has us pegged at less than an inch tonight and 1-3 tomorrow.


----------



## WALKERS

Shorts and a Hoodie down here... Heat wave


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1933486 said:


> JP what's your thoughts for tonight? And tomorrow? Everyone has us pegged at less than an inch tonight and 1-3 tomorrow.


You guys are in a better spot for sure. Judging by the noon runs, I was not impressed with the looks of the system. But the radar definitely shows it may be stronger than projected on the models. I would say keep an eye on the radar and watch where the darker blue sets up.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1933250 said:


> Yeah, then he had to find a new way to work this morning.


Saw some news footage on the early news. That is horrible. From now on, I am hitting the gas when I go under bridges.


----------



## born2farm

Getting rain here. Havnt found anything freezing yet. Some places are still putting us in the 1-3 category. I'm just not seeing anything more than a salt run if were lucky


----------



## Flawless440

Just woke up.. Local guys saying roads are slick.. I'm seeing 35 degrees out


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1934248 said:


> Just woke up.. Local guys saying roads are slick.. I'm seeing 35 degrees out


We salted one lot everything else is wet.


----------



## f250man

Nothing here yet in the Northeast corner........ Have a great day guys be safe........


----------



## BruceK

Dry in Dayton, 36°


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We've got an inch and a half here...still coming down.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Well Dayton looks safe for a while, keep working on trucks and home show booths I guess.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1934248 said:


> Just woke up.. Local guys saying roads are slick.. I'm seeing 35 degrees out


Got up a couple of times and checked out radar. All I saw was rain on it. Did not even bother checking on things. I wonder if they were talking about north of us.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1934374 said:


> Got up a couple of times and checked out radar. All I saw was rain on it. Did not even bother checking on things. I wonder if they were talking about north of us.


What do you think about this evening?


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;1934366 said:


> Well Dayton looks safe for a while, keep working on trucks and home show booths I guess.


Which homeshows are you doing?


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1934390 said:


> What do you think about this evening?


I am not really excited about tonight. It is just not that impressive to me. I guess we could have a few slick spots if we get any precip, but right now it looks light.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1934397 said:


> I am not really excited about tonight. It is just not that impressive to me. I guess we could have a few slick spots if we get any precip, but right now it looks light.


Temps will definitely be in the right spot. 20's


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Miami Valley Home and Garden show at the air port expo center, and then the Dayton Home Show at the Dayton Convention Center.


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;1934402 said:


> Miami Valley Home and Garden show at the air port expo center, and then the Dayton Home Show at the Dayton Convention Center.


Nice. We're doing the Dayton home show. Not enough time for the expo one


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

We are just having a small booth with a few simple items. I don't see the feasibility of a large expansive/expensive booth.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1934400 said:


> Temps will definitely be in the right spot. 20's


We just need the precip further out west to swing in here. Looking at the gfs run that is going now, it is possible that is for sure.


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;1934418 said:


> We are just having a small booth with a few simple items. I don't see the feasibility of a large expansive/expensive booth.


I agree with you. That's why I wanted to stay with one show for this year to see how it goes


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Looking like this weather if it tracts right can be decent for some snow late weekend on into next week. But its only "hump day" so it can change.


----------



## Young Pup

GreenAcresIrr.;1934444 said:


> Looking like this weather if it tracts right can be decent for some snow late weekend on into next week. But its only "hump day" so it can change.


there was a big shift in the track of this system from last night. I will post up the maps in the minute. Wow. As in it goes northerly


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the placement of the low 12 hours ago.


----------



## Young Pup

12 hours later and the puppy has shifted way north.


----------



## NLMCT

Young Pup;1934456 said:


> 12 hours later and the puppy has shifted way north.


is that good or bad


----------



## Young Pup

NLMCT;1934559 said:


> is that good or bad


It depends on who you talk to in Ohio.  The snow would be heaviest say north of Rte 30 on the map above. Below that it would be a rain snow mix, then all rain after that.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1934621 said:


> It depends on who you talk to in Ohio.  The snow would be heaviest say north of Rte 30 on the map above. Below that it would be a rain snow mix, then all rain after that.


We're talking Sunday into Monday right?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1934621 said:


> It depends on who you talk to in Ohio.  The snow would be heaviest say north of Rte 30 on the map above. Below that it would be a rain snow mix, then all rain after that.


:realmad:

Seems like 30 has been the dividing line several times now. Which kinda sucks. That's right where we're at!

Based on current models, what do you think we'll see here snowfall wise?


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1934627 said:


> We're talking Sunday into Monday right?


Yes sir, things might speed up or slow down as they always do.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1934632 said:


> :realmad:
> 
> Seems like 30 has been the dividing line several times now. Which kinda sucks. That's right where we're at!
> 
> Based on current models, what do you think we'll see here snowfall wise?


Here is a map of snowfall totals. but this will change.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I can handle that. Hopefully it's a Sunday evening/night storm.

One of my accounts is a 5 acre confrence and party center. They have a bridal show on Sunday. Last year there were over 600 people there. Not looking forward to dealing with that.


----------



## Young Pup

With the current modeling, it would be starting late Sunday morning into the afternoon.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Oh boy...............


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;1934669 said:


> Oh boy...............


Nut up jarret! You could always send it up here! We will take whatever mother nature wants to dish out. And no no. I don't have a ton of payments and I need snow. I just simply love winter and really enjoy this stuff. Let's not get on that topic again! Lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I had fun this morning, even with the timing being less than ideal. Plowing is relaxing, at least most of the time!


----------



## SnoDaddy

procuts0103;1934677 said:


> Nut up jarret! You could always send it up here! We will take whatever mother nature wants to dish out. And no no. I don't have a ton of payments and I need snow. I just simply love winter and really enjoy this stuff. Let's not get on that topic again! Lol


Liar liar pants on fire!!! I remember you talking about all your payments last winter!! Hahaha couldn't resist! Winter sucks!


----------



## allseasons87

Just passed ODOT dropping salt near polaris


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1934870 said:


> Just passed ODOT dropping salt near polaris


On dry roads?? Lol. I saw a dot guy the other day DUMPING salt on a semi dry road. Had both the screw and spinner just maxed out. But he was only doing 60 so all the salt stayed on the road.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1934891 said:


> On dry roads?? Lol. I saw a dot guy the other day DUMPING salt on a semi dry road. Had both the screw and spinner just maxed out. But he was only doing 60 so all the salt stayed on the road.


Its pretty wet here. Had a rain shower come through and looks like temps are dropping overnight


----------



## born2farm

I think I'm gonna got out early and check to see if anything froze over. We missed this evenings precip, but things are still wet from this morning


----------



## Totallawncare

Anybody going to the ohio department of agriculture seminar in Sandusky tomorrow


----------



## procuts0103

SnoDaddy;1934835 said:


> Liar liar pants on fire!!! I remember you talking about all your payments last winter!! Hahaha couldn't resist! Winter sucks!


Ok maybe a couple payments...


----------



## born2farm

Things got pretty slippery in spots over night here. Looks like we will get a full salt in this morning.


----------



## allseasons87

Hit a couple of my north side lots. Not bad at all but definitely a few icy spots


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1935166 said:


> Hit a couple of my north side lots. Not bad at all but definitely a few icy spots


Same story. I've got one that was resealed in the fall. Doesn't take much to make that one slick.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Another full run with the salt shaker here. Had a band come through about 6 last night. It started to melt, and was pretty much clear, but the lots were wet and had some slush. Refroze overnight.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Can't say that I've ever seen NOAA post something like this on a hazardous weather outlook. Must be a tough one to track if even they're admitting they don't know what's going on.

"WIDESPREAD SYNOPTIC SNOW IS EXPECT LATE SUNDAY INTO SUNDAY NIGHT
AS A CLIPPER SYSTEM TRACKS SOUTHEAST ACROSS OHIO. THE SNOWFALL
AMOUNTS WILL DEPEND ON THE EXACT TRACK OF THE LOW...WHICH IS STILL
IN DOUBT. THIS SYSTEM WILL NEED TO BE MONITORED AS HEADLINES MAY
BE NEEDED."


----------



## Young Pup

It looks to be all rain to start out. Look at the position of the low on the nam run.

Edit. It won't let me attach photo, but the low is up along the turnpike.


----------



## Fannin76

Off to LawnSite hahaha


----------



## Young Pup

The gfs shows the clipper track north as well. We all see backside snow but how much still is the question. We need some blocking to form around Greenland for us to get into a nice pattern.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1935307 said:


> The gfs shows the clipper track north as well. We all see backside snow but how much still is the question. We need some blocking to form around Greenland for us to get into a nice pattern.


Get on that would ya JP


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Saying 1-3" here Sunday into Monday but nothing is certain. Hope the timing is better these early morning rush hour snows can take a hike.


----------



## Bossman 92

MahonLawnCare;1935390 said:


> Saying 1-3" here Sunday into Monday but nothing is certain. Hope the timing is better these early morning rush hour snows can take a hike.


It's starting to get old. It seems like every event we have had this season has fallen during the morning rush. What ever happened to the storm that starts at 9 pm and is done by 3 am?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman 92;1935398 said:


> It's starting to get old. It seems like every event we have had this season has fallen during the morning rush. What ever happened to the storm that starts at 9 pm and is done by 3 am?


I'm pretty sure I would have jumped into traffic yesterday had I not had the snow carrying abilities that I do. Made driving lanes a BREEZE!

But since we're on the topic, can you order us up the rest of the season a storm with timing like you posted?? Please?


----------



## 496 BB

Seen someone picked up Grace Bretheran Church in Reynoldsburg the other day. Didnt see who it was.


----------



## Young Pup

I want some of their drugs that they are on. Nothing I am seeing suggests this at all.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/columbus-oh/43212/daily-weather-forecast/18471_pc?day=4


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1935539 said:


> I want some of their drugs that they are on. Nothing I am seeing suggests this at all.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/columbus-oh/43212/daily-weather-forecast/18471_pc?day=4


Crackuweather

I mean, it looks good to me, but I don't see that either.


----------



## buckhigh

Tanchak just said 1-2 during the day, and another 1-2 overnight for Sunday into Monday.


----------



## buckhigh

Wkyc is now saying 2-5 Sunday so it looks like us northern boys will get some action!


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1935354 said:


> Get on that would ya JP


I am all outta energy. I don't think I could throw a block good enough to get us any decent storm.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1935577 said:


> Crackuweather
> 
> I mean, it looks good to me, but I don't see that either.


If crack is what they are on, then they can keep it.


----------



## procuts0103

Who said winter is over.... just getting goin!


----------



## Young Pup

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=407


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1935515 said:


> I'm pretty sure I would have jumped into traffic yesterday had I not had the snow carrying abilities that I do. Made driving lanes a BREEZE!
> 
> But since we're on the topic, can you order us up the rest of the season a storm with timing like you posted?? Please?


I had a customer ask the other day why we didn't have their lot done by 630 am. I kinda felt like an ass when I explained I couldn't because it didn't even start snowing till 615. We are also using a lot of salt on these damn events. I hope for a Saturday night storm.


----------



## Young Pup

This is the nam at 1 am Sat. nite/sun morn. Before the clipper comes in. So some might have a salt run for the churches and such.


----------



## BruceK

NWS in Wilmington says to keep an eye on this one as the models may be overestimating temps.

LONG TERM /SUNDAY THROUGH THURSDAY/...
A CLIPPER SYSTEM WILL BE MOVING IN ON SUNDAY. MODELS HAVE BEEN
RATHER CONSISTENT IN HAVING ITS MAIN EFFECTS OVER NORTHERN OHIO.
CURRENT THERMAL PROFILES INDICATE SNOW TO START SUNDAY
MORNING...BEFORE MIXING WITH AND CHANGING TO RAIN SUNDAY
AFTERNOON. A RETURN TO SNOW IS EXPECTED BY SUNDAY NIGHT AS COLDER
AIR FILTERS IN FROM THE NORTH. MINOR ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE
POSSIBLE MOSTLY ACROSS THE NORTH. IF THE LOW TRACKS FARTHER
SOUTH...IT WOULD RESULT IN COLDER TEMPS AND GREATER SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS. IN ADDITION...MODELS TEND TO OVERESTIMATE TEMPS
WITH THESE SYSTEMS WHICH COULD ALSO LEAD TO UNDERESTIMATED SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS.


----------



## Young Pup

The start of the clipper on the nam Sun. afternoon


----------



## EJK2352

Bossman 92;1935780 said:


> I had a customer ask the other day why we didn't have their lot done by 630 am. I kinda felt like an ass when I explained I couldn't because it didn't even start snowing till 615. We are also using a lot of salt on these damn events. I hope for a Saturday night storm.


Why would you feel like an ass ??? If the customer is that stupid ??? Really ??? I'm like Bill Engvall, I hate stupid people !!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

The nam Sun night into mon morning.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here are some gfs pics.


----------



## Young Pup

And a few more.


----------



## Young Pup

Two snow maps. First the nam and then the gfs


----------



## [email protected]

I'll take it! What is the timing of this event?


----------



## muffy189

EJK2352;1935984 said:


> Why would you feel like an ass ??? If the customer is that stupid ??? Really ??? I'm like Bill Engvall, I hate stupid people !!!!!


Lol who doesn't. Where ya been haven't seen much of you


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It looks like RT 30 is staying as the dividing line for heavier snow so far.

NOAA still hasn't declared themselves on it. Intellicast says 1-3 Sunday and again Sunday night.


----------



## Young Pup

Today's nam pictures with the clipper. Looks to be setting up just a little bit further south imo.


----------



## procuts0103

I'm thinking we will get plow able snow either way?


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1936299 said:


> I'm thinking we will get plow able snow either way?


maybe maybe not. LOL


----------



## Flawless440

Woooo Hoooooo Heading out to pre salt now!!!! LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1936326 said:


> Woooo Hoooooo Heading out to pre salt now!!!! LOL


Ha, I am on my 3rd trip out to presalt. You are way behind. LOL Just came in to take a break. I am tired.


----------



## Young Pup

Oh here is the gfs. Look at the trends. We don't it want it to go any further south or we all will hosed.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It looks like it's shifting south quickly now. It almost appears to be as though the NE guys are out of the main part of the storm. Unless I'm not seeing something correctly.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=411


----------



## fortydegnorth

John_DeereGreen;1936430 said:


> http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=411


Stuff dreams are made of......especially if you're bored stiff and want to make some money. I'm fixing the neighbors snow blower today, for free, I'm sooooo bored. Bring on some work. xysport


----------



## Young Pup

HELP

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/columbus-oh/43212/minute-weather-forecast/18471_pc


----------



## Young Pup

Better than the 3 to 6 they were calling for .

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/columbus-oh/43212/daily-weather-forecast/18471_pc?day=3


----------



## Maclawnco

Guys, knock it off. Winter is over.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

:laughing:


----------



## buckhigh

Calling for less than an inch for Cleveland this weekend now. That sucks. Was hoping to try out a new set of wings...


----------



## procuts0103

You guys saying winter is over in January are not funny anymore. It was funny the first 10 times. We still have 6 plus weeks of the white stuff. Deal with it. Your not gonna spread mulch till april lol.


----------



## Young Pup

But, but, but, but


----------



## Maclawnco

It was 4 or 5 years ago that Feb was just relentless, pushed 5 or 6 times in the month. Last February we only had 2 days that we didn't bill something. Trust me, I know winter isn't over.


----------



## procuts0103

Maclawnco;1936638 said:


> It was 4 or 5 years ago that Feb was just relentless, pushed 5 or 6 times in the month. Last February we only had 2 days that we didn't bill something. Trust me, I know winter isn't over.


Yeah man. We could get pounded still!


----------



## procuts0103

And pounded we don't need. 2 inch snows every other day would be great on the per push stuff. Nice and easy! 

On a side note. Just got a load of salt in today. Seems like all is well in the availability department. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bossman 92

Should have another load here on Monday. No troubles here


----------



## MahonLawnCare

procuts0103;1936629 said:


> You guys saying winter is over in January are not funny anymore. It was funny the first 10 times. We still have 6 plus weeks of the white stuff. Deal with it. Your not gonna spread mulch till april lol.


We are mulching in March unless its snow covered out so ha!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Maclawnco;1936638 said:


> It was 4 or 5 years ago that Feb was just relentless, pushed 5 or 6 times in the month. Last February we only had 2 days that we didn't bill something. Trust me, I know winter isn't over.


It was 2010. Had a storm 6-8" every week the whole month and I remember getting 24" towards March. It was terrible.


----------



## racer47

snowing good down south . inch on ground.looks like a salt run tonight. I was hoping to get to warm up the cutting edge on the wide out .


----------



## allseasons87

racer47;1936758 said:


> snowing good down south . inch on ground.looks like a salt run tonight. I was hoping to get to warm up the cutting edge on the wide out .


Don't wish that! The wing edges wear sooo fast.


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like us north east guys are gonna miss out this time.


----------



## fortydegnorth

procuts0103;1936674 said:


> And pounded we don't need. 2 inch snows every other day would be great on the per push stuff. Nice and easy!
> 
> On a side note. Just got a load of salt in today. Seems like all is well in the availability department. How is everyone else doing?


Plenty of salt here. We haven't hardly used any this season. So far we would have been fine on last years leftovers with the lack of snow. I think I've made 4 total salt runs and one was November. Slow in the southwest. I hope February and early March light it up.


----------



## Young Pup

Here are some maps for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a snowfall map


----------



## Young Pup

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=416


----------



## born2farm

Not liking the snow fall map at all


----------



## procuts0103

Yep. Bust!


----------



## buckhigh

procuts0103;1937030 said:


> Yep. Bust!


Are you sure? Wkyc still has us for an inch today and 2.5" for tomorrow?


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

If the rest of the state is like the dayton area we will get something, i have seen forecast totals from around a inch to 2 - 7. And everywhere else in between.


----------



## [email protected]

So what's the word for timing on this storm for cbus?


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;1937066 said:


> If the rest of the state is like the dayton area we will get something, i have seen forecast totals from around a inch to 2 - 7. And everywhere else in between.


I have properties in Xenia, and my NOAA app. is only calling for an inch there, and about 2 inches in Fairborn and Springfield.


----------



## Bossman 92

Todays noon NAM run looks like the heaviest snow moved just a tick north. With totals up to 6". As far as timing goes NAM says it shouldn't start till after 5pm with the heaviest snow falling after midnight. Should be another fun morning


----------



## procuts0103

Bossman 92;1937079 said:


> Todays noon NAM run looks like the heaviest snow moved just a tick north. With totals up to 6". As far as timing goes NAM says it shouldn't start till after 5pm with the heaviest snow falling after midnight. Should be another fun morning


Morning as in Sunday morning or monday. Sunday is no problem. Monday morning Ahhh busy busy


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1937099 said:


> Morning as in Sunday morning or monday. Sunday is no problem. Monday morning Ahhh busy busy


Monday morning. Noon GFS also bumped a tick or 2 north. Puts you back in the game too


----------



## BruceK

Dayton area 1-3" ending by Midnight Sunday. Plenty of time to open everything up by morning, if we get enough to drop the blade.


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1937199 said:


> Dayton area 1-3" ending by Midnight Sunday. Plenty of time to open everything up by morning, if we get enough to drop the blade.


Man I hope


----------



## Young Pup

I went over to OSU for the celebration. Will post maps up in a bit. It was a good time.


----------



## Young Pup

In the mean time, here is an article from Josh. Might be better than my maps. LOL

Bet you want the article. LOL

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=422


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam pics.


----------



## Young Pup

Here are the gfs pics


----------



## Young Pup

And the snow map.


----------



## procuts0103

Anyone plow the great Lakes mall in mentor? Holy **** it needs salt bad!


----------



## muffy189

NWS just issued weather advisory for us 4 to 6 they're saying


----------



## CELandscapes

muffy189;1937379 said:


> NWS just issued weather advisory for us 4 to 6 they're saying


They have us at 3-5"


----------



## Young Pup

http://www.weather.gov/iln/

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
352 PM EST SAT JAN 24 2015

INZ050-OHZ026-034-035-042>046-051>056-250500-
/O.NEW.KILN.WW.Y.0004.150125T1500Z-150126T1200Z/
WAYNE-HARDIN-MERCER-AUGLAIZE-DARKE-SHELBY-LOGAN-UNION OH-DELAWARE-
MIAMI-CHAMPAIGN-CLARK-MADISON-FRANKLIN OH-LICKING-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...RICHMOND...KENTON...CELINA...
WAPAKONETA...GREENVILLE...SIDNEY...BELLEFONTAINE...MARYSVILLE...
DELAWARE...PIQUA...URBANA...SPRINGFIELD...LONDON...COLUMBUS...
NEWARK
352 PM EST SAT JAN 24 2015

...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 10 AM SUNDAY TO 7 AM
EST MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN WILMINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 10 AM SUNDAY
TO 7 AM EST MONDAY.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 3 TO 5 INCHES.

* TIMING...HEAVIEST PERIOD OF SNOW FROM SUNDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
SUNDAY EVENING.

* IMPACTS...TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES ARE EXPECTED DUE TO REDUCED
VISIBILITIES AND SNOW ACCUMULATIONS.

* WINDS...NORTHEAST 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE MID 20S.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT PERIODS
OF SNOW WILL CAUSE PRIMARILY TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR
SNOW COVERED ROADS AND LIMITED VISIBILITIES...AND USE CAUTION
WHILE DRIVING. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR YOUR FAVORITE
SOURCE OF INFORMATION FOR THE LATEST UPDATES. ADDITIONAL DETAILS
CAN ALSO BE FOUND AT WWW.WEATHER.GOV/ILN...AS WELL AS ON OUR
FACEBOOK AND TWITTER PAGES.

&&

$$


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1937379 said:


> nws just issued weather advisory for us 4 to 6 they're saying


urgent - winter weather message
national weather service pittsburgh pa
551 pm est sat jan 24 2015

ohz039>041-049-050-paz014-020>022-029-wvz001-002-250700-
/o.new.kpbz.zr.y.0007.150124t2300z-150125t0600z/
/o.con.kpbz.ww.y.0007.150125t1800z-150126t1800z/
tuscarawas-carroll-columbiana-harrison-jefferson oh-butler-beaver-
allegheny-armstrong-washington-hancock-brooke-
including the cities of...new philadelphia...carrollton...salem...
Cadiz...steubenville...butler...beaver...pittsburgh metro area...
Kittanning...washington...weirton...bethany
551 pm est sat jan 24 2015

...freezing rain advisory in effect until 1 am est sunday...
...winter weather advisory remains in effect from 1 pm sunday to
1 pm est monday...

The national weather service in pittsburgh has issued a freezing
rain advisory...which is in effect until 1 am est sunday.

* ice accumulations...freezing drizzle tonight will lead to a
trace of ice.

* snow accumulations...4 to 6 inches through midday monday.

* snow beginning...light snow showers will be ongoing well
before the advisory start time but accumulations will be
minimal.

* period of most intense snow...sunday evening through early
monday morning.

* snow ending...snow will begin to taper off early monday
afternoon with less intense snow showers the remainder of the
day.

* impacts...icy roads are possible tonight...use extra caution and
reduce speeds when traveling...especially over bridges and
overpasses. Hazardous travel conditions are expected sunday
afternoon due to snow covered roads.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter weather advisory for snow means that snowfall will cause
travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow covered roads and
limited visibility. Report snow accumulation to the national
weather service by calling 412-262-1988...posting to the nws
pittsburgh facebook page...or using twitter @nwspittsburgh.

A freezing rain advisory means that freezing rain will cause
travel difficulties. Be prepared for icy surfaces and use caution
while driving. Report ice accumulation to the national weather
service by calling 412-262-1988...posting to the nws pittsburgh
facebook page...or using twitter @nwspittsburgh.

&&

$$


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1937379 said:


> NWS just issued weather advisory for us 4 to 6 they're saying


Winter Weather Advisory
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE PITTSBURGH PA
551 PM EST SAT JAN 24 2015

OHZ039>041-049-050-PAZ014-020>022-029-WVZ001-002-250700-
/O.NEW.KPBZ.ZR.Y.0007.150124T2300Z-150125T0600Z/
/O.CON.KPBZ.WW.Y.0007.150125T1800Z-150126T1800Z/
TUSCARAWAS-CARROLL-COLUMBIANA-HARRISON-JEFFERSON OH-BUTLER-BEAVER-
ALLEGHENY-ARMSTRONG-WASHINGTON-HANCOCK-BROOKE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEW PHILADELPHIA...CARROLLTON...SALEM...
CADIZ...STEUBENVILLE...BUTLER...BEAVER...PITTSBURGH METRO AREA...
KITTANNING...WASHINGTON...WEIRTON...BETHANY
551 PM EST SAT JAN 24 2015

...FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 AM EST SUNDAY...
...WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 1 PM SUNDAY TO
1 PM EST MONDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN PITTSBURGH HAS ISSUED A FREEZING
RAIN ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 1 AM EST SUNDAY.

* ICE ACCUMULATIONS...FREEZING DRIZZLE TONIGHT WILL LEAD TO A
TRACE OF ICE.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...4 TO 6 INCHES THROUGH MIDDAY MONDAY.

* SNOW BEGINNING...LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS WILL BE ONGOING WELL
BEFORE THE ADVISORY START TIME BUT ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE
MINIMAL.

* PERIOD OF MOST INTENSE SNOW...SUNDAY EVENING THROUGH EARLY
MONDAY MORNING.

* SNOW ENDING...SNOW WILL BEGIN TO TAPER OFF EARLY MONDAY
AFTERNOON WITH LESS INTENSE SNOW SHOWERS THE REMAINDER OF THE
DAY.

* IMPACTS...ICY ROADS ARE POSSIBLE TONIGHT...USE EXTRA CAUTION AND
REDUCE SPEEDS WHEN TRAVELING...ESPECIALLY OVER BRIDGES AND
OVERPASSES. HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED SUNDAY
AFTERNOON DUE TO SNOW COVERED ROADS.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR SNOW MEANS THAT SNOWFALL WILL CAUSE
TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR SNOW COVERED ROADS AND
LIMITED VISIBILITY. REPORT SNOW ACCUMULATION TO THE NATIONAL
WEATHER SERVICE BY CALLING 412-262-1988...POSTING TO THE NWS
PITTSBURGH FACEBOOK PAGE...OR USING TWITTER @NWSPITTSBURGH.

A FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY MEANS THAT FREEZING RAIN WILL CAUSE
TRAVEL DIFFICULTIES. BE PREPARED FOR ICY SURFACES AND USE CAUTION
WHILE DRIVING. REPORT ICE ACCUMULATION TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER
SERVICE BY CALLING 412-262-1988...POSTING TO THE NWS PITTSBURGH
FACEBOOK PAGE...OR USING TWITTER @NWSPITTSBURGH.

&&

$$


----------



## procuts0103

Everyone is calling... we need salt!


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1937491 said:


> Everyone is calling... we need salt!


Well, get off here and give them what they want.


----------



## BruceK

CE - What a difference 15 miles can make. 1-3" down here.


----------



## CELandscapes

BruceK;1937530 said:


> CE - What a difference 15 miles can make. 1-3" down here.


I know. I live in Brookville and there isn't an advisory for montgomery county. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;1937497 said:


> Well, get off here and give them what they want.


Smart phone... Gotta love it. Internet on the run!


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1937547 said:


> Smart phone... Gotta love it. Internet on the run!


I have a love/hate relationship with mine. LOL


----------



## BruceK

CE we should have a beer sometime at O'Riley's


----------



## CELandscapes

BruceK;1937720 said:


> CE we should have a beer sometime at O'Riley's


For sure. Dinner at rob's first?


----------



## Flawless440

So What are you guys think with the temps high though out the day tomorrow? Seems the biggest part of the storm is going to hit when temps are above freezing.. Is it all going to melt on contact?


----------



## Young Pup

I think we see a little more snow than rain. Snow should start falling about 1pm. The nam looks colder to me.


----------



## [email protected]

Lol temps will be above freezing (34-38) all day until 8pm tho????


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1937888 said:


> Lol temps will be above freezing (34-38) all day until 8pm tho????


I am thinking it will be colder though. Sure we will have snow melting during the day on pavements. that is obvious.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1937906 said:


> I am thinking it will be colder though. Sure we will have snow melting during the day on pavements. that is obvious.


Models looking like the bulk of snow falling after sundown tomorrow. Gonna be cold enough by looks of GFS!!


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

CE and Brucek im in west alex and only 15 from Brookville let me know id be down for beers one day


----------



## Young Pup

Here is some nam data.

http://www.meteor.iastate.edu/~ckarsten/bufkit/data/cobb_nam/nam_kcmh.dat


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1937910 said:


> Models looking like the bulk of snow falling after sundown tomorrow. Gonna be cold enough by looks of GFS!!


That is what I am looking at now. Should be interesting to see when it does start to stick to pavement.


----------



## Young Pup

Thought I posted this. but guess not. Nam stff


----------



## Young Pup

nam snowfall map


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1937927 said:


> That is what I am looking at now. Should be interesting to see when it does start to stick to pavement.


Think were gonna spray walks on all 0 tolerance, 24 hr properties late afternoon. Possibly hit lots at the same time. After that, grab some teejay's, and see what happens!


----------



## Young Pup

gfs maps. showing where the cold is closer


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the gfs snow map


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1937936 said:


> Think were gonna spray walks on all 0 tolerance, 24 hr properties late afternoon. Possibly hit lots at the same time. After that, grab some teejay's, and see what happens!


Nice. I was thinking about 4 to 5 we should start seeing some pavement issues. Let's see how far off I am.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1937945 said:


> Nice. I was thinking about 4 to 5 we should start seeing some pavement issues. Let's see how far off I am.


I was thinking 4 lol


----------



## Young Pup

Pavement temps are about 36 around town right now. With the cold rain I think they will lower tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1937952 said:


> I was thinking 4 lol


Damn John, that is scary. LOL


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1937955 said:


> Damn John, that is scary. LOL


I'll bet 4, you bet 5, loser buys Teejays?! Hahaha


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;1937915 said:


> CE and Brucek im in west alex and only 15 from Brookville let me know id be down for beers one day


Im in Fairborn lol


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1937970 said:


> I'll bet 4, you bet 5, loser buys Teejays?! Hahaha


Get a room lol


----------



## Flawless440

Freezing rain coming now??? Then rain to snow... I got a few retails open today, thinking pre salt...
Anyone else herd freezing rain first??


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1938176 said:


> Freezing rain coming now??? Then rain to snow... I got a few retails open today, thinking pre salt...
> Anyone else herd freezing rain first??


There's definitely gonna be some freezing rain mixed in


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1938176 said:


> Freezing rain coming now??? Then rain to snow... I got a few retails open today, thinking pre salt...
> Anyone else herd freezing rain first??


Not going to pre salt as everything is close by. I will wait and see what happens here is a bit.


----------



## procuts0103

Light snow here. Been salting all morning


----------



## born2farm

We were talking about pre salting,but it looks like mostly rain coming until later on in the evening. How much is this going to cut down on the snow totals? Temps are 36 here and not expected to drop below freezing until 5pm. Surface temps arnt far behind


----------



## BruceK

Light rain here, no freezing. Temp at 33°

Have you seen the forecast for the east coast storm? Feet in New England. My mom lives near Philly and I copied her forecast for your enjoyment. Looks like the local plow guts there won't get any sleep until Wednesday.



> Today A slight chance of snow after 4pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. West wind 7 to 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> Tonight Snow, mainly after midnight. Low around 22. Northeast wind 6 to 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible.
> Monday Snow. High near 28. Northeast wind 10 to 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> Monday Night Snow. Low around 23. North wind 13 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.
> Tuesday Snow likely, mainly before 2pm. Cloudy, with a high near 28. Northwest wind 11 to 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible.
> Tuesday Night Mostly cloudy, with a low around 16.
> Wednesday Sunny, with a high near 30.


----------



## Young Pup

Starting to snow here.


----------



## Flawless440

I'm in Hilliard salting.. came in as snow no rain.. that's a good sign


----------



## Young Pup

Bruce I heard the EC was going to get some nice snow. LOL 

The snow is starting a bit earlier than I thought. I thought we would have rain and then go to snow. With the snow falling that will help cool down the surface temps. Starting to see a slushy build up on the roof that covers the front porch. This will be interesting to see how this plays out. Snowing moderately here now.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Been snowing lightly here since about 1130. Pavement is still wet from the drizzle and salt last night, temps at 35 air and 34 pavement. We kinda presalted and kinda proactive salted for the drizzle we got yesterday evening and early night.

I'm not sure where NOAA is seeing 1-3 for the rest of today. Everyone else has us at around an inch. Even that will be tough, it's not supposed to get below 32 until 6. I'm not putting blades on trucks till we know what's happening. I hate salting with a plow hanging off the front for some reason!

JP what do you think we'll end up with here? I'm having a hard time seeing much more than a couple inches at most between this afternoon and overnight. Ground is warm.


----------



## Young Pup

I see some pavement temps up there are going into the 28's in spots. I say you end up with 2 to 3. Most of this during the day was suppose to melt off anyway. My air temp is down to 33 on two of my apps. So from 36 earlier to 33 now, the temps are on the downswing.


----------



## BruceK

Radar showing snow diving south of 70 west of Dayton in Preble County but I don't believe it. Still rain here.


----------



## CELandscapes

BruceK;1938416 said:


> Radar showing snow diving south of 70 west of Dayton in Preble County but I don't believe it. Still rain here.


Bruce- are you seeing snow for us now. I'm in centerville. Looking at the radar looks like some heavy bands on top of Brookville and trotwood


----------



## BruceK

Still Just rain. CE check your messages on this site.


----------



## Bossman 92

It sure seems this thing is WAY ahead of schedule. Both nam and GFS didn't have anything till after dark. Am I missing something?


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

My wifes at the mall in Richmond Indiana and sent a picture of large snow flakes and slushy lots. Im in centerville ohio and just a light rain here.


----------



## procuts0103

23 here with partly cloudy


----------



## allseasons87

Heading to salt at 7


----------



## campbell79

Got mix coming down here in new carliels


----------



## Bossman 92

Anybody have snow sticking to pavement?


----------



## Young Pup

Nothing on the pavement here. I am thinking about taking a nap.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1938532 said:


> Nothing on the pavement here. I am thinking about taking a nap.


Is this storm ahead of schedule jp?


----------



## [email protected]

I LOLd at Brickman having an apartment complex by my house look like a salt mine! Now it's all washed off. Way to waste the customers money and make it easy for us little guys to undercut you. **** u Brickman!


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1938533 said:


> Is this storm ahead of schedule jp?


Timing wise everything is going how it was modeled. Except the snow we had early on. I was expecting that to b e rain. Now we have had some light rain for a bit now. Hence the nap. LOL


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1938527 said:


> Anybody have snow sticking to pavement?


Patchy here where no one has driven.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1938545 said:


> Patchy here where no one has driven.


Starting to stick out east... I salted half my driveway so I could keep a eye on it..

Nap time


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1938535 said:


> I LOLd at Brickman having an apartment complex by my house look like a salt mine! Now it's all washed off. Way to waste the customers money and make it easy for us little guys to undercut you. **** u Brickman!


If they hit it that hard, it's probably not washed off. Salt doesn't melt anything until it liquifies into brine, hence a pre treat. Some apartment complexes are easier to salt 3 times rather than plow IMO with all the traffic coming in and out and tight spaces.

We all hate Brickman though


----------



## buckhigh

Anybody in the Cleveland area see any accumulation yet??


----------



## Fannin76

Bossman 92;1938527 said:


> Anybody have snow sticking to pavement?


i just took my dad to the hospital haf 1/4 inch on the back roads in the piqua saint paris area


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1938553 said:


> We all hate Brickman though


sorry im subbing one place for them . its one of my seasonals.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's starting to stick here, probably 1/4 inch on about half the lots. Other half is still clear. Procrastinating for a bit on salt, as it's not slick at all. Fluffy powder.


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1938553 said:


> If they hit it that hard, it's probably not washed off. Salt doesn't melt anything until it liquifies into brine, hence a pre treat. Some apartment complexes are easier to salt 3 times rather than plow IMO with all the traffic coming in and out and tight spaces.
> 
> We all hate Brickman though


It looked washed off but I may be wrong. I agree on the complexes, we have 2 large ones that are a pain in the rear


----------



## Young Pup

Still nothing here. Glad I took an hour nap. maybe go back to sleep.


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1938599 said:


> i just took my dad to the hospital haf 1/4 inch on the back roads in the piqua saint paris area


Hope everything is ok with your Dad??


----------



## CELandscapes

Looks like someone flipped a switch outside. No more sleeping here


----------



## WALKERS

Fannin,
Hope your Dad is ok as well.
Raining down here Sucks


----------



## Bossman 92

Fannin....hope your dad is ok as well. Keep us posted


----------



## born2farm

Snowing pretty good here now. Lots are still mostly wet. Probably gonna hold off till tonight and scrape.


----------



## Young Pup

Been sitting here staring out the window, it is switching over in Grandview.


----------



## BruceK

Grass is almost white here but the radar doesn't look promising, breaking up between here and Indy.


----------



## CELandscapes

BruceK;1938685 said:


> Grass is almost white here but the radar doesn't look promising, breaking up between here and Indy.


It's crazy the difference between us. I'm close to an inch already


----------



## Kwise

Anyone know about when it will be done in the Akron/Canton area? Hopefully I can get everybody done by 7 AM without having to go back.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1938634 said:


> Been sitting here staring out the window, it is switching over in Grandview.


Same, we're off Georgesville Rd area and everything is wet, nothing even on the grass.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1938753 said:


> Same, we're off Georgesville Rd area and everything is wet, nothing even on the grass.


It is getting slushy on cars and sidewalks here. Just now seeing white in the grass.


----------



## Young Pup

LMAO I put this out on FB. That is all I heard on the radio after the last snow. 

So seeing as it is just now really starting to snow. I don't want to hear any whining or complaining about the morning rush hour from you guys on FB tomorrow. I guarantee that roads will be a mess and not everything will be black pavement. Now back to your normal FB postings.


----------



## buckhigh

Kwise;1938739 said:


> Anyone know about when it will be done in the Akron/Canton area? Hopefully I can get everybody done by 7 AM without having to go back.


I think around noon-3pm from what the local weather peeps are saying. How much do you have down right now? Looks like your area will be getting the most accumulation...


----------



## Kwise

buckhigh;1938775 said:


> I think around noon-3pm from what the local weather peeps are saying. How much do you have down right now? Looks like your area will be getting the most accumulation...


About an inch so far


----------



## Young Pup

Be safe all. Shutting down the puter.  Switching to phone later on.


----------



## Fannin76

thanks guys hes got pneumonia so they went agead and admitted him


----------



## procuts0103

The moon sure does look pretty this evening. Nothing here not even a flake. Cavs won tonight so the night isn't a total waste. Have fun guys. Looks like us NE guys will be sitting on the bench for this one.


----------



## CELandscapes

Gotta love zero tolerance.


----------



## Flawless440

One of my drivers just sent a pic.. it's sticking south of 70 at his house..

I'm at half inch and coming down fast in New Albany


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1938842 said:


> One of my drivers just sent a pic.. it's sticking south of 70 at his house..
> 
> I'm at half inch and coming down fast in New Albany


South of 70 here, it's sticking and got about a dusting here


----------



## John_DeereGreen

This is gonna be a clusterfuk. Took on another 5 acre property this morning, with the Ebling I'd have more than enough production to get it done even with bad timing. Well, the Ebling has decided that it doesn't want to cooperate and function correctly. Better put, at all. No power to anything in the back, but I have power where it should be at the controller. Ugh. 

Here we go!


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1938874 said:


> This is gonna be a clusterfuk. Took on another 5 acre property this morning, with the Ebling I'd have more than enough production to get it done even with bad timing. Well, the Ebling has decided that it doesn't want to cooperate and function correctly. Better put, at all. No power to anything in the back, but I have power where it should be at the controller. Ugh.
> 
> Here we go!


When it rains it pours. Good luck man!


----------



## Flawless440

Wet slippery heavy snow.... Lots of wrecks 

Be safe out there


----------



## Flawless440

John_DeereGreen;1938874 said:


> This is gonna be a clusterfuk. Took on another 5 acre property this morning, with the Ebling I'd have more than enough production to get it done even with bad timing. Well, the Ebling has decided that it doesn't want to cooperate and function correctly. Better put, at all. No power to anything in the back, but I have power where it should be at the controller. Ugh.
> 
> Here we go!


Fuse pop or breaker??? Dose that thing pull heavy wet snow???


----------



## procuts0103

Bass boat...


----------



## BruceK

At 10:30 it's tapering off. Just measured 4 1/2" in the yard. Probably a little less on the asphalt but I don't have any here.


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1938982 said:


> At 10:30 it's tapering off. Just measured 4 1/2" in the yard. Probably a little less on the asphalt but I don't have any here.


have you checked your accounts?


----------



## BruceK

Went out at 7pm to check my only open account. About 2" then and they were getting around fine.


----------



## BruceK

Correction - at 7 it was 2" on the grass and 1" on the lot.


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1938992 said:


> Correction - at 7 it was 2" on the grass and 1" on the lot.


im going about 1 to check lots. if its close to 2 im hitting them. no sense in having my ass chewed because i didnt scrape 1.7 inches lol.


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1938809 said:


> thanks guys hes got pneumonia so they went agead and admitted him


He is in a good place. Get some IV antibiotics in his system fast. Get it before it gets worse that is for sure.


----------



## Young Pup

Going to be scraping later on. Going to be dropping below freezing for a couple of days and want to get them as clean as possible. Even if it is 1.7 like fannin said.


----------



## cwby_ram

John_DeereGreen;1938874 said:


> This is gonna be a clusterfuk. Took on another 5 acre property this morning, with the Ebling I'd have more than enough production to get it done even with bad timing. Well, the Ebling has decided that it doesn't want to cooperate and function correctly. Better put, at all. No power to anything in the back, but I have power where it should be at the controller. Ugh.
> 
> Here we go!


Always right before the storm. I'm going without 4x4, thanks to an old vacuum axle actuator. Best of luck, man.


----------



## alsam116

subscribed finally


----------



## [email protected]

Warming up trucks. Stay safe and MAKE LOTS OF MONEY!!


----------



## Botchy5967

Well that was fun..Definitely some heavy slick snow on the roads. Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Flawless440

Man snowed all morning. .

Down a driver and a truck blew a break line..

Got a guy keeps plowing one of our lots for free. . Can't catch him there..
He dose the plowing and walks I do the billing.. we make a good team..

Roads still bad out east


----------



## allseasons87

Gonna be done within the hour then salting at 3 AM.

Blew a hydro line at 12:30 AM on our wideout , fixed that, same truck had an idling issue and kept cutting out at 1:30, then the welds on our sidewalk trailer ramp broke at 3 AM. 

Been out since 6:30 PM yesterday. Made great $ but boy will I be glad when today's over!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Thankfully made it through everything with no further issues. I was waiting on something else to happen. Ended up with almost 8 inches at my house, and the same at the 2 lots I actually took the time to measure.

Got a nice picture on my phone proving that direct lift plows stack just as good as anything, too!



Flawless440;1938971 said:


> Fuse pop or breaker??? Dose that thing pull heavy wet snow???


I wish it were that simple, that thing would have saved me a lot lot lot of time on this event. I think there's a broken ground somewhere, but I'll be damned if I can find it! I'm going to pull it in the shop after I take a nap. Working on it right now would lead to very bad things happening I'm pretty sure.

It pulls heavy snow just like light fluffy snow. The only time I've run out of traction is if I have to stop for a car or something with a load already in the blade. The crap we got last week I presalted so it was wet and sloppy, and not once did I have any issues with power or traction.

However, with both blades down the truck sure knows that it's working. Trans gets no hotter running the Ebling and Boss than it does with just the Boss.

Once I get this electrical crap sorted out it'll be great again. For sure worth the money, the production is insane. Not having it on a storm like this is way way way worse than having to go back to a straight blade and no wings.


cwby_ram;1939037 said:


> Always right before the storm. I'm going without 4x4, thanks to an old vacuum axle actuator. Best of luck, man.


On your new to you Dodge? Or the Chevy you've been running? Dodge is an easy fix...


----------



## cwby_ram

John_DeereGreen;1939325 said:


> Thankfully made it through everything with no further issues. I was waiting on something else to happen. Ended up with almost 8 inches at my house, and the same at the 2 lots I actually took the time to measure.
> 
> Got a nice picture on my phone proving that direct lift plows stack just as good as anything, too!
> 
> I wish it were that simple, that thing would have saved me a lot lot lot of time on this event. I think there's a broken ground somewhere, but I'll be damned if I can find it! I'm going to pull it in the shop after I take a nap. Working on it right now would lead to very bad things happening I'm pretty sure.
> 
> It pulls heavy snow just like light fluffy snow. The only time I've run out of traction is if I have to stop for a car or something with a load already in the blade. The crap we got last week I presalted so it was wet and sloppy, and not once did I have any issues with power or traction.
> 
> However, with both blades down the truck sure knows that it's working. Trans gets no hotter running the Ebling and Boss than it does with just the Boss.
> 
> Once I get this electrical crap sorted out it'll be great again. For sure worth the money, the production is insane. Not having it on a storm like this is way way way worse than having to go back to a straight blade and no wings.
> 
> On your new to you Dodge? Or the Chevy you've been running? Dodge is an easy fix...


Well, 2nd new to me dodge. A '99 I just picked up to replace Chevy. Pushed the frame too far on that one to be comfortable. Have a posi-lok cable ordered to fix that. Must be something in the air, it started stalling out above 45 mph halfway through. Just now went back to normal. Must have a sensor going wacky. 
Flawless, you just went by McDonalds, I'm at a church right behind it. We could had lunch!


----------



## Fannin76

Thank the Lord!made it through the storm with out a break down. A guy in a lot beside me broke the cotter pin in his lift cylinder, so i helped him fix it, maybe that was some good Karma for me. Bring on the next on, just not on a Sunday into Monday lol.


----------



## procuts0103

We didn't get much. Heavy dusting. But it came at 6am! Where ya at where ya at. All I heard today. Really. It's a dusting! Gotta have it salted. These people are getting ridiculous.


----------



## Flawless440

cwby_ram;1939350 said:


> Well, 2nd new to me dodge. A '99 I just picked up to replace Chevy. Pushed the frame too far on that one to be comfortable. Have a posi-lok cable ordered to fix that. Must be something in the air, it started stalling out above 45 mph halfway through. Just now went back to normal. Must have a sensor going wacky.
> Flawless, you just went by McDonalds, I'm at a church right behind it. We could had lunch!


Which truck? I think Ben in the white chevy was eating Micky D's


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1939557 said:


> Which truck? I think Ben in the white chevy was eating Micky D's


It was you, unless you let someone drive your baby. Lol
The white 6.7.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1939162 said:


> Man snowed all morning. .
> 
> Down a driver and a truck blew a break line..
> 
> Got a guy keeps plowing one of our lots for free. . Can't catch him there..
> He dose the plowing and walks I do the billing.. we make a good team..
> 
> Roads still bad out east





allseasons87;1939266 said:


> Gonna be done within the hour then salting at 3 AM.
> 
> Blew a hydro line at 12:30 AM on our wideout , fixed that, same truck had an idling issue and kept cutting out at 1:30, then the welds on our sidewalk trailer ramp broke at 3 AM.
> 
> Been out since 6:30 PM yesterday. Made great $ but boy will I be glad when today's over!


Well, I blew a brake line early this morning at some point. Really noticed it when the pedal went to the metal. Got some brake fluid to limp me through the rest of the day. About 2 this afternoon the starter got stuck. #$!#!$!$#!$!$!$!#$ Just got in about an hour ago or so. Time to eat, time to sleep, then I need to go check things about 2am. Oh and I set up the other truck to night so I can do my job in the am. Will suck using the 575 but better than a walkbehind spreader.


----------



## procuts0103

Jp. I feel ya. 2 weeks ago blew a brake line. The front end differential fell out and my driver snapped the center pin all on the same truck. 2500 dollars later. Then the other truck snapped the ball stud off the pitman arm. 400 bucks. It was a rough week!


----------



## Young Pup

After reading your post, I think I am staying in bed.lol


----------



## thesnowman269

2nd to last snow storm I lost my brakes as well.. went home and grabbed the other truck. finished my route 9hrs later... got home threw the truck with a broken brake line on the trailer to take it to my buddies heated shop. truck towing the trailer died in rush hour traffic on the way there...


----------



## Bossman 92

Today sucked. We got what looked like 8" on a few lots but I had no time to measure. Everywhere else was 4-6" with 4 being the very lite end. Didn't stop snowing until noon. WTF?? Had issues with one plow, had one sub plow half a lot then call and say he had a dr appointment and had to leave early. THEN last but not least...had a sidewalk guy who thought it would be a good idea to rip doughnuts in one of our lots almost hitting several cars in his personal SUV...all caught on tape. I just had him meet the guys there cause he lives only a few blocks away. Now he will drive to the shop another 20 minuets away and ride up with the guys.

Did I mention I hate morning snows???

Old Procuts loves this sh!t....crazy!!!

Hope nothing happens tonight as we only have a few tons of salt left. Next loads won't be here till tomorrow mid morning. I need a beer


----------



## OhioPlower

procuts0103;1939705 said:


> Jp. I feel ya. 2 weeks ago blew a brake line. The front end differential fell out and my driver snapped the center pin all on the same truck. 2500 dollars later. Then the other truck snapped the ball stud off the pitman arm. 400 bucks. It was a rough week!


What kind of truck was this on?


----------



## procuts0103

Love it indeed! Lol

2004 chevy duramax. Brake lines, that's something that you can't predict. The front housing broke on the differential because the tranny mount was so gone it just kept twisting it over time. Truck has 322000 miles on it and it will honestly pull my 2013 duramax to the junk yard. It has a 4 inch exhaust and tuned with efi live. Truck runs strong! 

Other truck is a 2005 gmc duramax. Younger sister to the 2004. I have never heard or seen the ball stud sheer off of a pitman arm. The guy driving it lost steering in the shop parking lot. Talk about lucky!!!

Then..... my driver in the 2004 was plowing and snapped the center pin. He was close to the shop so we just limped it back. Well... apparently the only thing holding the wings were the angle cylinders. Got it back and the weight and stress of the wings snapped the ends of the angle pistons off. So 900 bucks for angle cylinders and a custom pin. Custom pin you ask? I drilled out the center years ago and put a larger pin because the factory one bent and I had a buddy who had a inch and a eighth reemer. Thank god I have a machine shop close that fabbed me a custom pin that day!

This has been the year of break downs. Never had so many before. Hopefully it's all done! 

M


----------



## OhioPlower

I was about to say was it on a chevy hd lol. I had the exact same thing happen with the front diff last march on my 04 duramax


----------



## WALKERS

Flawless440;1939162 said:


> Man snowed all morning. .
> 
> Down a driver and a truck blew a break line..
> 
> Got a guy keeps plowing one of our lots for free. . Can't catch him there..
> He dose the plowing and walks I do the billing.. we make a good team..
> 
> Roads still bad out east


OUTSTANDING!!! Buy him Breakfast.


----------



## WALKERS

Keep all that bad luck up there!!!


----------



## Young Pup

Heading out now. 5 hour nap never felt so good. LOL


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Went out at 11pm and not back home until 3pm Monday. Did all my sites twice on request, had one in Vandalia that had 3.5 in the front and 5 in the back with some decents drifts. Man was that a heavy/slick snow. Then when i think well my Condos south have not quite 2 inches they wont call so i wont bring the guys in they call. And of course when thwy call at 9am and its all been drove over it was very enjoyable. But trucks cleaned and sitting in the warmth waiting on the next one.


----------



## justgeorge

Fannin76;1939514 said:


> Bring on the next on, just not on a Sunday into Monday lol.


You better check the forecast then they're calling for it Sunday evening into Monday.


----------



## Flawless440

cwby_ram;1939350 said:


> Well, 2nd new to me dodge. A '99 I just picked up to replace Chevy. Pushed the frame too far on that one to be comfortable. Have a posi-lok cable ordered to fix that. Must be something in the air, it started stalling out above 45 mph halfway through. Just now went back to normal. Must have a sensor going wacky.
> Flawless, you just went by McDonalds, I'm at a church right behind it. We could had lunch!


That was me...


----------



## Flawless440

So what are lots looking like? I didn't go salt again.. Slept 12 hours instead... Thinking i should go now after dropping kids at the bus


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1940119 said:


> So what are lots looking like? I didn't go salt again.. Slept 12 hours instead... Thinking i should go now after dropping kids at the bus


Definitely icy if they weren't perfectly clean yesterday. Spot Salted everything this morning


----------



## buckhigh

Anybody got any info on the clipper coming in on Thursday? Hearing 1-3" potentially more...


----------



## born2farm

Spot salted some stuff this morning. Going to need the sun to work in our favor today to get rid of some hard pack at a few of our larger sites.


----------



## procuts0103

Well that was fun. Got up at 2 to check and salt a few key places and bam! Burst of snow and we got an inch. What a scramble. Got it all done. Barely. Used alot of salt to try and burn some snow. I absolutely hate snow at 5am. Love the snow but not at 5am.

Ended up scraping half the lots and salted the rest. Called all the guys and the only one that answered was the 68 year old retired guy that always bails me out! Wish I could clone kenny. What a morning...


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;1940109 said:


> You better check the forecast then they're calling for it Sunday evening into Monday.


well ill take what i can get.


----------



## BruceK

Should have napped Sunday afternoon. Started pushin 3-4" at midnight didn't hit the sack until 3pm. 2 Churches to finish today. Just noticed Intellicast is saying 4-8" Sunday night.


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1940223 said:


> Should have napped Sunday afternoon. Started pushin 3-4" at midnight didn't hit the sack until 3pm. 2 Churches to finish today. Just noticed Intellicast is saying 4-8" Sunday night.


Thanks for instantly stressing me out BruceK lol. 2 inches at a time is A-OK with me


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I really hope the forecast changes from what Intellicast says for this coming Sunday into Monday.

Gah can we get a storm to be done by even 5AM???


----------



## procuts0103

Ok I'll be lazy... what's going on this weekend? I see you guys are talking about snow?


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1940392 said:


> Ok I'll be lazy... what's going on this weekend? I see you guys are talking about snow?


ha, I have not looked at any models yet. Just got back my truck from getting repaired. I really don't feel like doing anything to be honest. LOL


----------



## justgeorge

procuts0103;1940392 said:


> Ok I'll be lazy... what's going on this weekend? I see you guys are talking about snow?


From http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=438:

Colder and drier weather work in for Friday through Sunday morning before another winter storm *with the potential for impressive moisture *takes aim on the region. Anticipation and excitement is already starting to circulate, but until late Thursday or Friday will a solid handle be made on likely track, moisture, and temperature regimes. At this time, it very well could be another classic "Ohio Valley Dissection Storm". Snow in the northern regions, a mixed bag in the central regions, and rain across the south. I have my eye on it, so check back for updates throughout the week and into the weekend. Some places could indeed be enjoying a Snowy Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1940392 said:


> Ok I'll be lazy... what's going on this weekend? I see you guys are talking about snow?


Intellicast has us at 1-3 Sunday and 3-5 Sunday night.

The 12Z GFS has you at 8-12 depending on exact location thru I think Monday at noon.

I can't get the map to post.


----------



## Young Pup

Through noon on friday.


----------



## Young Pup

And then through noon on Tuesdya.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

why? why? why? why? shoot me now. i am running out of room to put snow already. please god make this miss us.


----------



## Young Pup

MahonLawnCare;1940498 said:


> why? why? why? why? shoot me now. i am running out of room to put snow already. please god make this miss us.


Haul, haul, haul. Charge, charge, charge.


----------



## procuts0103

MahonLawnCare;1940498 said:


> why? why? why? why? shoot me now. i am running out of room to put snow already. please god make this miss us.


Well..... why why why why not! Spent the other night in the volvo moving snow so I say sure!!!! Let it snow! I know you probably hate me hehe.

Ok dumb question. So it's Tuesday but they are calling for big snows. Hmmm I bet it does miss us? Either way couple inches is fine. Easy pushing. I must be tired cause I'm getting excited about snow!


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here are my silver bullets. LOL First one is the back up which I put into service after the brake line and starter went out. The second one is the pos that broke down. LOL Actually it is a good truck. Driving the chevy last night doing cleanups made me miss ole blue even that much more.


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1940503 said:


> Well..... why why why why not! Spent the other night in the volvo moving snow so I say sure!!!! Let it snow! I know you probably hate me hehe.
> 
> Ok dumb question. So it's Tuesday but they are calling for big snows. Hmmm I bet it does miss us? Either way couple inches is fine. Easy pushing. I must be tired cause I'm getting excited about snow!


The ones that are putting out those ridiculous snowfall forecasts are bone heads. This storm will change at least 9 more times.


----------



## justgeorge

Hey JP what's the latest on Rich Appuzo? I was just on his FB page and someone commented that he was really sick.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1940509 said:


> Hey JP what's the latest on Rich Appuzo? I was just on his FB page and someone commented that he was really sick.


Unfortunately Rich has Brain Cancer. I read that there is a fund set up at 5/3 banks. I am not sure what it is under. Let me check.

Edit: I just found this: But there is nothing on his page yet.

My old friend and yours, FOX19's former chief meteorologist Rich Apuzzo, is very ill. You can learn more about this on his Facebook page. And you can make contributions at any 5/3 branch to the Rich Apuzzo Sunny Day Fund.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

That's terrible, Rich had a great personality on TV and seemed to be pretty good with his forecasts as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Any snow Wednesday or Thursday for Cbus?


----------



## procuts0103

So sad! Prayers for his family!


----------



## Young Pup

Ok guys here are some freezing rain pics from the nam


----------



## Young Pup

Then here is a snow map from the nam as well.


----------



## Young Pup

gfs ice pictures.


----------



## Young Pup

Snow map for the gfs


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Yep, looks like a presalt as of now...


----------



## Young Pup

New Nam ice out put,new nam ice out put, new nam lol


----------



## born2farm

Ok someone explain these ice maps.

I like the looks of all but one of them lol


----------



## Young Pup

If you look at the first one. 23 hour forecast is where the ice should be. That time would be roughly about 6am . 25 hours from now will be roughly 8am. So the morning commute is going to be dicey imo.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1941127 said:


> If you look at the first one. 23 hour forecast is where the ice should be. That time would be roughly about 6am . 25 hours from now will be roughly 8am. So the morning commute is going to be dicey imo.


Jp....I think you are thinking that is the 06z run when it's really the 12z run.

If I am reading those maps right the ice shouldn't be to central ohio until mid day. Or maybe I am reading it wrong lol


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;1941170 said:


> Jp....I think you are thinking that is the 06z run when it's really the 12z run.
> 
> If I am reading those maps right the ice shouldn't be to central ohio until mid day. Or maybe I am reading it wrong lol


That's what I am trying to figure out? Maybe I was reading them wrong too.

NOAA is always aggressive for our area and they are showing mostly rain. Who knows


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1941170 said:


> Jp....I think you are thinking that is the 06z run when it's really the 12z run.
> 
> If I am reading those maps right the ice shouldn't be to central ohio until mid day. Or maybe I am reading it wrong lol


My thinking is it will be here at 8am??? Got to subtract 5 hours????

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/hurricanes/zulu-utc.html

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...=hp..1.0l5.0.0.0.5609...........0.npNyjZtw86w


----------



## Young Pup

I am double checking right now with weather gurus. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

I posted this over on Absolute Vorticity Forum. I had the map of the 25 hour ice map from above there as well. 

Ok guys, I think I am confusing myself here. What time does this really mean? I am thinking about 8 in the morning??? Am I waaaaay off?



young pup wrote:
Ok guys, I think I am confusing myself here. What time does this really mean? I am thinking about 8 in the morning??? Am I waaaaay off?


Nope. You are correct JP!  Nice job.

_________________
Lester Rhoads
Burlington, KY


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the gfs run for ice. 7am


----------



## Young Pup

Ok let's try this again. one more. 10 am


----------



## born2farm

Thanks for the clarification JP! Looks like it will be something to watch. Probably get a salt run tomorrow morning and tomorrow evening. 

Its so weird that NOAA has us at rain only and not starting until 11am. Guess we will see. Hope to get some salt in soon.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1941255 said:


> Thanks for the clarification JP! Looks like it will be something to watch. Probably get a salt run tomorrow morning and tomorrow evening.
> 
> Its so weird that NOAA has us at rain only and not starting until 11am. Guess we will see. Hope to get some salt in soon.


Your welcome.

I am turning the tv on to watch the local guys and see what they think. The ground is definitely going to be cold enough. If we get rain it will freeze.


----------



## Young Pup

here is the gfs snow map. This shows the sunday snow.


----------



## justgeorge

From Eric Elwell over on Facebook:

*The second thing we are watching is a storm system for Sunday into Monday. As you can see, there is a wide range of snowfall forecasts and it honestly is just way too early to get too focused on that. This forecast will likely change wildly over the next few days before the models settle on an exact track and strength. Also, just note that the European model is not included here which is the model that has shown the greatest potential of snow. The latest GFS model, however, has backed off... so time will tell. **1:35pm UPDATE** The latest Euro model now dives the storm south of Ohio leaving most of the state spared from much snow this weekend. It is only one model run and a huge difference from previous runs, so we'll have to see if the trend holds****


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;1941402 said:


> From Eric Elwell over on Facebook:
> 
> *The second thing we are watching is a storm system for Sunday into Monday. As you can see, there is a wide range of snowfall forecasts and it honestly is just way too early to get too focused on that. This forecast will likely change wildly over the next few days before the models settle on an exact track and strength. Also, just note that the European model is not included here which is the model that has shown the greatest potential of snow. The latest GFS model, however, has backed off... so time will tell. **1:35pm UPDATE** The latest Euro model now dives the storm south of Ohio leaving most of the state spared from much snow this weekend. It is only one model run and a huge difference from previous runs, so we'll have to see if the trend holds****


boo!!!! screw the euro


----------



## muffy189

Ya I just looked at intelicast and weather.com and the storm just disappeared uuugggghhhh please please come back lol


----------



## allseasons87

Gonna go ahead and salt lots and walks around 3


----------



## muffy189

I probably will about 5 or so


----------



## Young Pup

Here is some man pictures.


----------



## Young Pup

One more nam picture


----------



## born2farm

I think were gonna roll out about 6 and get everything salted.


----------



## BruceK

Icing will be so short lived here the leftover salt on my lots will handle it nicely.

Did anyone else notice YP said "man pictures". LOL


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1941880 said:


> Icing will be so short lived here the leftover salt on my lots will handle it nicely.
> 
> Did anyone else notice YP said "man pictures". LOL


Say what? How they heck did I do that. LOL All the right letters though.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here are some gfs ice pictures.


----------



## Young Pup

Last map of the night. This will change at least 6 more times.


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1941771 said:


> Gonna go ahead and salt lots and walks around 3


Kinda what I was thinking too. Always hate gambling with pre-salting, but we are under an advisory. I notice they pushed that back a couple hours.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Sitting at 34 in the south Dayton area. I don't see much freezing and if it does it won't for long. Accuweather this morning shows us at 8"-12" sunday. Seems a little inflated but looks like snow for sure regardless of quantity. Great way to start February. I hope the trend continues. Thumbs Up


----------



## justgeorge

fortydegnorth;1942062 said:


> Sitting at 34 in the south Dayton area. I don't see much freezing and if it does it won't for long. Accuweather this morning shows us at 8"-12" sunday. Seems a little inflated but looks like snow for sure regardless of quantity. Great way to start February. I hope the trend continues. Thumbs Up


Yeah but we'll end up missing the Super bowl!


----------



## fortydegnorth

justgeorge;1942071 said:


> Yeah but we'll end up missing the Super bowl!


I bet there will be another one next year. :laughing:


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;1942071 said:


> Yeah but we'll end up missing the Super bowl!


i hate but teams. who dey!


----------



## allseasons87

Glad I pre treated this crap. Icy as can be where untreated.


----------



## jk4718

The Canadian model is never right, but I sure love the pretty colors!


----------



## Young Pup

Pre salted here. Slick as snot where it was not done. Going back by a couple of places to check them


----------



## justgeorge

Okay guys it looks like I need to go buy some bags of salt. Supposedly with the accounts I picked up I only need about 300 pounds to cover the route. If I buy a whole skid and end up not using any the rest of the year will it still be good next year if stored in a garage?
Thanks!


----------



## muffy189

justgeorge;1942170 said:


> Okay guys it looks like I need to go buy some bags of salt. Supposedly with the accounts I picked up I only need about 300 pounds to cover the route. If I buy a whole skid and end up not using any the rest of the year will it still be good next year if stored in a garage?
> Thanks!


Yes it will I always have at least half a skid left


----------



## muffy189

jk4718;1942159 said:


> The Canadian model is never right, but I sure love the pretty colors!


Those are pretty colors I'd love to get that


----------



## fortydegnorth

justgeorge;1942170 said:


> Okay guys it looks like I need to go buy some bags of salt. Supposedly with the accounts I picked up I only need about 300 pounds to cover the route. If I buy a whole skid and end up not using any the rest of the year will it still be good next year if stored in a garage?
> Thanks!


Keep them dry and they should be fine. We used to keep several skids from season to season and sometimes they'd turn to bricks or clump. Usually if you drop it flat in the bed of the truck it'll break them up. 300 per visit, 7 visits in February and you won't need to worry about storage.

Salted the businesses here in the rain. Slick spots but it wasn't death ice.


----------



## magneto259

Easy money this morning.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It never ceases to amaze me the number of contractors that choose to be reactive instead of proactive around town here. 

Salting the piss out of everything instead of dropping 250 pounds an acre to begin with. All our presalted lots are just wet with 250 pounds an acre, while the one that I did as an experiment is wet on the presalt side, and with 600 pounds an acre on the unused half is barely starting to crack the ice apart in 45 minutes. Get paid the same for pre or post salting, use half the salt and do a better job at controlling the ice by presalting. Why would anyone not want to do that?


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1942209 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me the number of contractors that choose to be reactive instead of proactive around town here.
> 
> Salting the piss out of everything instead of dropping 250 pounds an acre to begin with. All our presalted lots are just wet with 250 pounds an acre, while the one that I did as an experiment is wet on the presalt side, and with 600 pounds an acre on the unused half is barely starting to crack the ice apart in 45 minutes. Get paid the same for pre or post salting, use half the salt and do a better job at controlling the ice by presalting. Why would anyone not want to do that?


Its crazy isn't it? I never saw another company out salting all morning. Its much easier to keep it from bonding to the pavement in the first place then to try and melt it once its too late. Oh well nice easy run this morning


----------



## justgeorge

fortydegnorth;1942196 said:


> 300 per visit, 7 visits in February and you won't need to worry about storage.


hmm, we don't get anywhere near 7 storms in Feb down here in Cinci. I'll check the price difference between "by the bag" and "by the skid" and make a snap decision.
Thanks


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1942209 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me the number of contractors that choose to be reactive instead of proactive around town here.
> 
> Salting the piss out of everything instead of dropping 250 pounds an acre to begin with. All our presalted lots are just wet with 250 pounds an acre, while the one that I did as an experiment is wet on the presalt side, and with 600 pounds an acre on the unused half is barely starting to crack the ice apart in 45 minutes. Get paid the same for pre or post salting, use half the salt and do a better job at controlling the ice by presalting. Why would anyone not want to do that?


half my contracts made me put in "salt on request" pisses me off. next year that will not happen


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;1942218 said:


> hmm, we don't get anywhere near 7 storms in Feb down here in Cinci. I'll check the price difference between "by the bag" and "by the skid" and make a snap decision.
> Thanks


a skid is only about 250. you may get 7 salt events.


----------



## Bossman 92

justgeorge;1942218 said:


> hmm, we don't get anywhere near 7 storms in Feb down here in Cinci. I'll check the price difference between "by the bag" and "by the skid" and make a snap decision.
> Thanks


Just for fun how many salt events have you had down there this season? Its crazy the difference even cincy to Dayton.


----------



## justgeorge

Bossman 92;1942226 said:


> Just for fun how many salt events have you had down there this season? Its crazy the difference even cincy to Dayton.


Hopefully someone else down here who does salt can chime in, but I'd say no more than 3?? Haven't plowed at all, but the first event in November should have plowed but the guy I sub for wasn't ready and he didn't send us out.

3 winters ago when I did salt we only had 6 salt runs (3 of those on the same ice storm) and no plowing at all. Of the 5 years I've plowed it's been 4, 4, 0, 4, and 10 times last winter.

Another example, while you guys are talking about having a nice salt run this morning, we had a little rain and right now at 10:40am it's 45 and sunshine.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman 92;1942217 said:


> Its crazy isn't it? I never saw another company out salting all morning. Its much easier to keep it from bonding to the pavement in the first place then to try and melt it once its too late. Oh well nice easy run this morning


It blows my mind that companies call themselves professional snow and ice management services and do things like this.



Fannin76;1942219 said:


> half my contracts made me put in "salt on request" pisses me off. next year that will not happen


We had that a lot in Athens the first 2 or 3 seasons. Seems like the southern accounts no one wants to spend any money on winter, and once you get to the north, people don't view salt as optional. I have 1 account that didn't want salt, and that's because the concrete was just poured in October.



justgeorge;1942244 said:


> Hopefully someone else down here who does salt can chime in, but I'd say no more than 3?? Haven't plowed at all, but the first event in November should have plowed but the guy I sub for wasn't ready and he didn't send us out.
> 
> 3 winters ago when I did salt we only had 6 salt runs (3 of those on the same ice storm) and no plowing at all. Of the 5 years I've plowed it's been 4, 4, 0, 4, and 10 times last winter.
> 
> Another example, while you guys are talking about having a nice salt run this morning, we had a little rain and right now at 10:40am it's 45 and sunshine.


It amazes me the number of times we've salted or pushed up here, and in Athens they've been sitting at the shop staring out the office windows watching it rain.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1942262 said:


> It blows my mind that companies call themselves professional snow and ice management services and do things like this.
> 
> We had that a lot in Athens the first 2 or 3 seasons. Seems like the southern accounts no one wants to spend any money on winter, and once you get to the north, people don't view salt as optional. I have 1 account that didn't want salt, and that's because the concrete was just poured in October.
> 
> It amazes me the number of times we've salted or pushed up here, and in Athens they've been sitting at the shop staring out the office windows watching it rain.


k ive got to ask... do you like joe diffy or just run john deere in the summer?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Fannin76;1942289 said:


> k ive got to ask... do you like joe diffy or just run john deere in the summer?


The first couple forums I joined were when we still farmed on a large scale. All green equipment and that's what popped into my head so that's what I used. Figured I'd just carry it to every forum so I didn't have to remember what my username was for each one. We've since scaled way way back, only a couple hundred acres now.

Oddly enough, the only piece of Deere equipment we run now in the business is our 244J. 2 NH skids, 2 Cat skids, and 2 Case wheel loaders. The 2 NH's will be replaced by Cat either this fall, or next spring. Going to try to get through one more winter with them before they go on to greener pastures.


----------



## BruceK

justgeorge;1942170 said:


> Okay guys it looks like I need to go buy some bags of salt. Supposedly with the accounts I picked up I only need about 300 pounds to cover the route. If I buy a whole skid and end up not using any the rest of the year will it still be good next year if stored in a garage?
> Thanks!


Salt stores just fine. Do not stack it directly on the floor, it needs air under it so put a skid or wood blocks under it.


----------



## WALKERS

justgeorge;1942244 said:


> Hopefully someone else down here who does salt can chime in, but I'd say no more than 3?? Haven't plowed at all, but the first event in November should have plowed but the guy I sub for wasn't ready and he didn't send us out.
> 
> 3 winters ago when I did salt we only had 6 salt runs (3 of those on the same ice storm) and no plowing at all. Of the 5 years I've plowed it's been 4, 4, 0, 4, and 10 times last winter.
> 
> Another example, while you guys are talking about having a nice salt run this morning, we had a little rain and right now at 10:40am it's 45 and sunshine.


We have had 6 runs for us. Some are low tolerance.


----------



## WALKERS

George,
Did you find the salt you needed?


----------



## WALKERS

We are suppose to get a push Sat in to Sun Hopefully!!!


----------



## novawagonmaster

For the last two hours...

It's raining.
It's snowing.
It's raining.
It's snowing.

Yuck!


----------



## fortydegnorth

John_DeereGreen;1942262 said:


> It blows my mind that companies call themselves professional snow and ice management services and do things like this.
> 
> We had that a lot in Athens the first 2 or 3 seasons. Seems like the southern accounts no one wants to spend any money on winter, and once you get to the north, people don't view salt as optional. I have 1 account that didn't want salt, and that's because the concrete was just poured in October.
> 
> It amazes me the number of times we've salted or pushed up here, and in Athens they've been sitting at the shop staring out the office windows watching it rain.


Comparing Wooster to Cincinnati is like comparing Cincinnati to Nashville Tennessee. Both are about 4 hours in opposite directions from cincy and I can almost bet Cincinnati gets more snow than Nashville. I believe the river and the hilly terrain make a huge difference in weather patterns too. Wooster is near the snow belt and gets a ton of moisture from the lakes, especially before they freeze. We've had good years in the Dayton area and we've had bad years but it's usually somewhat consistent. Cincinnati is dry quite a bit when we have a couple inches here and it's only 45 minutes to an hour south. Does seem crazy though.


----------



## justgeorge

WALKERS;1942421 said:


> George,
> Did you find the salt you needed?


yeah got a skid for $240 and tax. Think I pulled a hammy moving it from one truck to my plow truck and storage unit.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1942424 said:


> We are suppose to get a push Sat in to Sun Hopefully!!!


Afternoon fellas. Came home took a 3 hour nap and been out loading up another skid of salt and running around just one map to post. As this will tell the story of the weekend storm. This will change multiple times.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1942567 said:


> Afternoon fellas. Came home took a 3 hour nap and been out loading up another skid of salt and running around just one map to post. As this will tell the story of the weekend storm. This will change multiple times.


 What happened to this thing going south of us I'm hoping for one to three


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1942581 said:


> What happened to this thing going south of us I'm hoping for one to three


Who said that? Some models were in disagreement, now it looks like more agreement on this. but like I said it will definitely change.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1942583 said:


> Who said that? Some models were in disagreement, now it looks like more agreement on this. but like I said it will definitely change.


Locals were saying i70 and south. I know these change all the time I just like to look at them and stress myself out some more.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1942588 said:


> Locals were saying i70 and south. I know these change all the time I just like to look at them and stress myself out some more.


Stress yourself out some more and watch the news in an hour. LOL It will be Saturday afternoon before there is a good handle on this. But it is fun to look at the model maps and post them here. That way I can stress all of you out. LOL


----------



## Fannin76

WALKERS;1942424 said:


> We are suppose to get a push Sat in to Sun Hopefully!!!


I pray that you do man!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1942588 said:


> Locals were saying i70 and south. I know these change all the time I just like to look at them and stress myself out some more.


So far this season Intellicast has been extremely liberal in their snowfall totals for distant storms and then they drop them down when the storm is closer. I'm confused why the model is showing that, but they're saying 1-3 Sunday and then another inch overnight Sunday night.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1942600 said:


> So far this season Intellicast has been extremely liberal in their snowfall totals for distant storms and then they drop them down when the storm is closer. I'm confused why the model is showing that, but they're saying 1-3 Sunday and then another inch overnight Sunday night.


No good meteorologist or weather service will put out any snow totals this far out. It is all a crap shoot. To much uncertainty still. The map above is only for viewing what the model shows at this time. But if I put out a forecast right now. 0 to 12 looks good to me.


----------



## Young Pup

Edit: Meterologist will give a broad range at this point but no specifics


----------



## BruceK

Young Pup;1942610 said:


> Edit: Meterologist will give a broad range at this point but no specifics


Hah YP, You are incorrect. Today's forecast for Sunday afternoon and evening should be 0"-18"

Bruce


----------



## muffy189

Fannin76;1942596 said:


> I pray that you do man!


Nice to meet you fannin


----------



## Fannin76

muffy189;1942635 said:


> Nice to meet you fannin


You too man


----------



## allseasons87

Gonna do a 2 AM salt run


----------



## Young Pup

I might be out sooner than 2am


SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE WILMINGTON OH
653 PM EST THU JAN 29 2015

INCLUDING THE CITIES OF…RICHMOND…CONNERSVILLE…LIBERTY…
KENTON…CELINA…WAPAKONETA…GREENVILLE…SIDNEY…
BELLEFONTAINE…MARYSVILLE…DELAWARE…PIQUA…URBANA…
SPRINGFIELD…LONDON…COLUMBUS…NEWARK…EATON…DAYTON…
XENIA…WASHINGTON COURT HOUSE…CIRCLEVILLE…LANCASTER…LOGAN
653 PM EST THU JAN 29 2015

...PATCHY FREEZING DRIZZLE WILL RESULT IN SLICK SPOTS…

SCATTERED FREEZING DRIZZLE WILL OCCUR THIS EVENING. LIGHT AMOUNTS
OF GLAZE MAY ACCUMULATE ON ROADS…ESPECIALLY ON BRIDGES AND OVERPASSES. DRIVERS ARE ADVISED TO USE EXTRA CAUTION WHEN TRAVELING TO THEIR DESTINATIONS EARLY TONIGHT.


----------



## cwby_ram

Sounds like fun. I hate ice! I'll probably hold off until 2 or so as well. We're a hair farther north, gonna see if we see any snow accumulation.


----------



## Young Pup

It is snowing here.


----------



## Young Pup

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=451


----------



## WALKERS

George
That's pretty good price where did you get it?
Fannin
I hope we do to we are due, I am still waiting on the 8 in storm. A bunch of 2 to 4 is welcome as well.
Pup
I love the maps... Still can't read them though looks like I'm getting snow thou.


----------



## BruceK

NWS is now calling 4-10 during the day Sunday and an undetermined amount Sunday night. This is shaping up to be a whopper for us in the Dayton area. Get some sleep fellas.


----------



## Bossman 92

What's everyone got?? Slick anywhere? And where is procuts?


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Just had a guy call who pushes for me in the Fairborn /xenia area and he has 1/4 inch and still snowing, looks like a salt run for some of our lots.


----------



## davisons4season

roads are covered in millersburg area...... 2 salt runs today and probably a salt run /push in the early morning.


----------



## Bossman 92

Is it spring yet?


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;1942940 said:


> Just had a guy call who pushes for me in the Fairborn /xenia area and he has 1/4 inch and still snowing, looks like a salt run for some of our lots.


I Plow In fairborn and xenia... fire that guy


----------



## Young Pup

Here is some nam stuff.


----------



## Young Pup

nam snowfall map


----------



## Young Pup

gfs maps and it looks good.


----------



## Young Pup

We get plenty of snow.


----------



## novawagonmaster

Procuts is probably busy this morning.
We got a few inches of really wet snow up this way last night. 
Plowing this morning, it was slush on the bottom, crispy stuff in the middle, and fluffy on top.
Just glad it didn't continue all night.


----------



## magneto259

I had the inbetweens. Not enough to push per contract rules but probably too much for salt to burn off. We will see.


----------



## jk4718

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service wilmington oh
723 am est fri jan 30 2015

ohz045-046-054>056-063>065-073-074-311000-
union oh-delaware-madison-franklin oh-licking-fayette oh-pickaway-
fairfield-ross-hocking-
723 am est fri jan 30 2015

this hazardous weather outlook is for central ohio.

.day one...today and tonight.

Probability for widespread hazardous weather low.

.days two through seven...saturday through thursday.

A low pressure system is expected to bring significant snow to
the region beginning in the predawn hours on sunday...and ending
by daybreak monday. There is still some uncertainty in the exact
track of this low and subsequent snowfall amounts...*but a swath
of 6 to 8 inches of snow is becoming more likely*. Continue to
monitor later forecasts for updates.


----------



## Fannin76

man that was a fun little salt run. nap time


----------



## muffy189

Fannin76;1943251 said:


> man that was a fun little salt run. nap time


Nap time lol must be nice


----------



## Fred886

novawagonmaster;1943207 said:


> Procuts is probably busy this morning.
> We got a few inches of really wet snow up this way last night.
> Plowing this morning, it was slush on the bottom, crispy stuff in the middle, and fluffy on top.
> Just glad it didn't continue all night.


Got a good four or five inches in chagrin falls. Picked up right around the morning rush.


----------



## Fannin76

muffy189;1943303 said:


> Nap time lol must be nice


ahh i didnt get a nap i tried but when you have a two year old lol


----------



## allseasons87

Did somebody say they had a set of boss pro wings for sale on here?


----------



## fortydegnorth

allseasons87;1943329 said:


> Did somebody say they had a set of boss pro wings for sale on here?


We have a set. They're my dads actually. We are in southeast Dayton and he'd like to sell them. I don't have any pics but I don't think he used them much. He went from a straight blade with wings to a 9'2" V-plow. The wings have just been sitting in the shop. You can call him 937-604-1 seven 6 one. His name is Bob. I think he wanted around $600 last time I asked. Not sure what they're worth honestly.


----------



## justgeorge

allseasons87;1943329 said:


> Did somebody say they had a set of boss pro wings for sale on here?


I don't have Boss pro wings but I do have a set of Buyers Pro Wings I've never mounted. $175. I'm probably 2-2.5 hours from you.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

magneto259;1943208 said:


> I had the inbetweens. Not enough to push per contract rules but probably too much for salt to burn off. We will see.


That's what we had here too. We salted a little heavier than usual. Then the sun came out. No one has called to complain yet, so I'm content. Lots look just as good as the people that scraped then salted.


----------



## allseasons87

fortydegnorth;1943360 said:


> We have a set. They're my dads actually. We are in southeast Dayton and he'd like to sell them. I don't have any pics but I don't think he used them much. He went from a straight blade with wings to a 9'2" V-plow. The wings have just been sitting in the shop. You can call him 937-604-1 seven 6 one. His name is Bob. I think he wanted around $600 last time I asked. Not sure what they're worth honestly.


Just talked to him. Thanks!


----------



## jk4718

This is so much better than looking at the colored models. The Canadian and European are not included on here. This is for Columbus.


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;1943366 said:


> I don't have Boss pro wings but I do have a set of Buyers Pro Wings I've never mounted. $175. I'm probably 2-2.5 hours from you.


 ill take them got to get a check first


----------



## fortydegnorth

allseasons87;1943407 said:


> Just talked to him. Thanks!


No problem. Hope they work for you.


----------



## procuts0103

Bossman 92;1942930 said:


> What's everyone got?? Slick anywhere? And where is procuts?


Going on 32 hours without sleep! We plowed our zero tolerance lots 5 times! We got pounded. Not a ton of snow but tight packed heavy wet snow! All night long!

Are we having fun yet???


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I have a set of Boss Wings on my 8' 2" V and love them. Alot more pricey compared to buyers but worth every penny.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1943460 said:


> Going on 32 hours without sleep! We plowed our zero tolerance lots 5 times! We got pounded. Not a ton of snow but tight packed heavy wet snow! All night long!
> 
> Are we having fun yet???


how much did u guys get


----------



## Flawless440

Salt yard is telling me the small pile they have for sale keep freezing up and is chunky..

Anyone have some info on bulk? Pricing and a phone number?


----------



## davisons4season

I got a load yesterday from cleveland supposed to $105delivered.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1943555 said:


> Salt yard is telling me the small pile they have for sale keep freezing up and is chunky..
> 
> Anyone have some info on bulk? Pricing and a phone number?


Henderson said $88 per ton. Is that where your referring to?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Looks like Sunday is starting to come back around for a whopper.



davisons4season;1943599 said:


> I got a load yesterday from cleveland supposed to $105delivered.


Mind sharing from whom with some contact info?


----------



## Kwise

GreenAcresIrr.;1943467 said:


> I have a set of Boss Wings on my 8' 2" V and love them. Alot more pricey compared to buyers but worth every penny.


Same set up for me. Those wings are tough. Big difference in efficiency too


----------



## allseasons87

Kwise;1943648 said:


> Same set up for me. Those wings are tough. Big difference in efficiency too


We were both on the same lot the other day, my Wideout and my 7.6 straight boss. He was running circles around me. I said I need some wings asap lol


----------



## Kwise

I love my Boss V with wings but also like the Western Wideouts. Only thing keeping me from preferring the Wideouts is occasionally the V sure comes in handy when going through very deep or dense snow, and the V position is the only way to do the first pass. If only Boss made a V with expandable wings.


----------



## allseasons87

Kwise;1943676 said:


> I love my Boss V with wings but also like the Western Wideouts. Only thing keeping me from preferring the Wideouts is occasionally the V sure comes in handy when going through very deep or dense snow, and the V position is the only way to do the first pass. If only Boss made a V with expandable wings.


Yeah definitely a v comes in handy for that. We very rarely get that much snow at one time though. Were mainly 2-6" events here


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Kwise;1943676 said:


> I love my Boss V with wings but also like the Western Wideouts. Only thing keeping me from preferring the Wideouts is occasionally the V sure comes in handy when going through very deep or dense snow, and the V position is the only way to do the first pass. If only Boss made a V with expandable wings.


Boy would that be a heavy thing!!! Cool to see and use though!


----------



## Kwise

John_DeereGreen;1943688 said:


> Boy would that be a heavy thing!!! Cool to see and use though!


I thought the same thing, expensive too, but sure would be a good plow. I wonder if Boss could do like what Buyers does, have the wings on a hinge that swings out of the way, so you don't have to completely remove them. I usually don't plow snow deep or heavy enough to need the V position, but when you need it you need it. The other day I was doing a steep driveway and I needed the V position.


----------



## Young Pup

What's up guys? I need some sleep.  Been running around basically all day. Seems like I got absolutely nothing done. O well, I hear a storm is a brewing.


----------



## magneto259

John_DeereGreen;1943389 said:


> That's what we had here too. We salted a little heavier than usual. Then the sun came out. No one has called to complain yet, so I'm content. Lots look just as good as the people that scraped then salted.


Damn double post. Lol


----------



## magneto259

John_DeereGreen;1943389 said:


> That's what we had here too. We salted a little heavier than usual. Then the sun came out. No one has called to complain yet, so I'm content. Lots look just as good as the people that scraped then salted.


 Same here. When the sun came out it helped burn it right off of the pavement. Works for me.


----------



## Flawless440

John_DeereGreen;1943632 said:


> Looks like Sunday is starting to come back around for a whopper.
> 
> Mind sharing from whom with some contact info?


2nd, need salt info please


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1943611 said:


> Henderson said $88 per ton. Is that where your referring to?


Yeah, it sounds like trash. They said we can't have any of the big pile of clean salt sitting there.. B.S


----------



## davisons4season

John_DeereGreen;1943632 said:


> Looks like Sunday is starting to come back around for a whopper.
> 
> Mind sharing from whom with some contact info?


TMK farm supply talk to Whitie. 330-893-22thirtyone
Tell him Bruce with 4 seasons told ya


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1943875 said:


> Yeah, it sounds like trash. They said we can't have any of the big pile of clean salt sitting there.. B.S


What do they do with it if they don't sell it??


----------



## cwby_ram

That turned into a long day. Salt run turned into pushing a handful of low tolerance lots. New coil in the truck, hopefully that took care of running issues. Headed home for a nap and wound in my father-in-law's shop welding up an old winged 10 foot Meyer for the front of a cat CTL and getting that mounted for this weekend. Looking forward to bed tonight!


----------



## cwby_ram

Chris Bradley just moved the totals down to 3"-6" for us. I wouldn't mind that, but I'm not convinced.


----------



## born2farm

I hope Chris Bradley is right on 3-6". This 12-18" talk would absolutely suck. I am a firm believer that anyone who wishes for this much snow must not have many sidewalks to do. If we were just plowing, then heck ya bring 12" of snow. I have been stressing the last two days finding back up sidewalk crews to back up my already in place back up crews lol. Oh well I guess all we can do is roll with the punches and get'er done.


----------



## Fred886

what's the timing of this, any idea when it's supposed to start and pick up intensity? My only concern is everyone driving around for the super bowl. At any rate be safe out there


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JP what's your thinking? Any updates? I'm headed over to read Josh's stuff now.



born2farm;1944178 said:


> I hope Chris Bradley is right on 3-6". This 12-18" talk would absolutely suck. I am a firm believer that anyone who wishes for this much snow must not have many sidewalks to do. If we were just plowing, then heck ya bring 12" of snow. I have been stressing the last two days finding back up sidewalk crews to back up my already in place back up crews lol. Oh well I guess all we can do is roll with the punches and get'er done.


Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1944238 said:


> JP what's your thinking? Any updates? I'm headed over to read Josh's stuff now.
> 
> Thumbs Up


 I need to look at the stuff. Went to bed at 7:45 last night. LOL The muscle relaxer knocked me out. So no model watching last night.


----------



## SnoDaddy

procuts0103;1943460 said:


> Going on 32 hours without sleep! We plowed our zero tolerance lots 5 times! We got pounded. Not a ton of snow but tight packed heavy wet snow! All night long!
> 
> Are we having fun yet???


bye bye any profit on seasonals!


----------



## Young Pup

Here is Josh's take as of early this morning. Listen to the audio too. The nam is running right now. Pictures to follow.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=486


----------



## procuts0103

SnoDaddy;1944257 said:


> bye bye any profit on seasonals!


Yes and no. Salt is extra lol


----------



## Pit Crew

8 to 10 for us Sun through Mon. Trumbul county.


----------



## [email protected]

We're going to try and salt the crap out of this one I guess


----------



## novawagonmaster

Almost got rear ended coming home from work last night. Was on Rt. 20 in Geneva (where they do not maintain the roads) and it was a sheet of ice. I was sitting at a red light and the snowplow on the truck approaching from behind started getting really big really fast in my mirror. As I let off my brake to roll forward to try to give him more room, the plow disappeared from view and I saw the whole passenger side of the truck as he pitched it sideways. He narrowly missed me and ended up in the oncoming lane (fortunately a break in traffic left him a hole). 

When it's that slick, I always leave room in front of me for this exact scenario. Hopefully the driver of the "Plants R Us" truck had a spare pair of underwear with him, and hopefully he is a little more careful after getting away with one last night.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok guys are some nam stuff. This is not pretty. I 70 looks to be the cut off fo this. Looking at the gfs and this I will say 3 to 5 from I 70 north and the amounts get higher the further north you go. Let's see if the true mets agree with me.


----------



## jk4718

Noon models have pushed everything plowable out of Franklin county. Time to forget about snow and focus on Disney.


----------



## Young Pup

Something does not seem right to me on the gfs. The low shoots up to CMH then over into West Virginia?? Waiting on some feedback from a question I posted about this.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Love to get another push in but if it dies out I will just work on the race car.


----------



## Young Pup

Well, my suspicions were on. It is transferring the energy to the coastal low. Here are two snow maps the nam and gfs. Up to 7 pm Monday


----------



## Young Pup

12 hours later snow maps


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like 2" max for Columbus Central Ohio area


----------



## born2farm

Let's get this thing to shift another 20mi north


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1944411 said:


> Let's get this thing to shift another 20mi north


I'll see your 20 miles and raise you another 30. Get that ******* outta here!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

You guys are in business to do snow removal. Geez guys. Take it or leave it. LOL Check back later on. Sure two pushes all the time would be nice but it si not going to be that way all time.


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;1944416 said:


> I'll see your 20 miles and raise you another 30. Get that ******* outta here!!!!


Bite your tongue!!


----------



## allseasons87

Not liking these temps Sunday night into Monday. Ugh


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1944416 said:


> I'll see your 20 miles and raise you another 30. Get that ******* outta here!!!!


Give me enough for an easy run Monday morning! I do not want anything over 3" Ideally nothing over 1.5" lol


----------



## [email protected]

Bossman 92;1944516 said:


> Give me enough for an easy run Monday morning! I do not want anything over 3" Ideally nothing over 1.5" lol


I'm with this guy!!!


----------



## allseasons87

I got 6 walkway guys lined up. Give me 3 pushes on everything!!


----------



## Fannin76

Man intellicast looks crappy for me. its looking like 1-3 in only one of my areas with rain in my densest area where 80% of my properties are


----------



## allseasons87

Just got a winter storm warning alert for Delaware 6-12"


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1944444 said:


> Not liking these temps Sunday night into Monday. Ugh


I am out running around. What temps are you seeing?

thanks JP


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1944672 said:


> I am out running around. What temps are you seeing?
> 
> thanks JP


Lows around 2 degrees


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1944674 said:


> Lows around 2 degrees


Wow. Just a little chilly. Thanks.


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1944664 said:


> Just got a winter storm warning alert for Delaware 6-12"


Chaos! I'm going with a 2"-10" prediction...
Good news is that I seem to have worked all the bugs out of my truck, so I'll be happy with whatever we get.

EDIT: Especially happy if I can be done before the temps fall through the floor!


----------



## CELandscapes

Half my accounts are in the 2-6 range and the other half in the 6-12 this will be fun


----------



## Young Pup

I hope all these idiots that are on the road right now get the F off for tomorrow


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1944735 said:


> I hope all these idiots that are on the road right now get the F off for tomorrow


There will always still be the drunks out at 3 AM!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1944806 said:


> There will always still be the drunks out at 3 AM!


Isn't that the truth. Especially with the Super bowl. Well the day got better, I got free gas at GE. Picture on FB. LOL


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I think what you knuckleheads that want death storms don't understand is why do you want to do more work for the same price? We have seasonals and these storms suck. If you don't then good for you but the bigger you get the more overhead the more you have to hedge your bets. How was 2012 and 2013 winters for you per push guys? Probably not good. Except last winter the last big one we had was 2010-11. It's like mowing a lawn that's a foot tall vs mowing one that's 4" more work harder on equipment and more stress. We make more on these big storms even with seasonals because they get 2 services in 24 hours max but it still sucks. We used a semi load of salt last week in 4 days. That **** adds up. Winter can shove it after this. Mowing grass will be in my dreams. Good luck and be safe guys.


----------



## allseasons87

MahonLawnCare;1944823 said:


> I think what you knuckleheads that want death storms don't understand is why do you want to do more work for the same price? We have seasonals and these storms suck. If you don't then good for you but the bigger you get the more overhead the more you have to hedge your bets. How was 2012 and 2013 winters for you per push guys? Probably not good. Except last winter the last big one we had was 2010-11. It's like mowing a lawn that's a foot tall vs mowing one that's 4" more work harder on equipment and more stress. We make more on these big storms even with seasonals because they get 2 services in 24 hours max but it still sucks. We used a semi load of salt last week in 4 days. That **** adds up. Winter can shove it after this. Mowing grass will be in my dreams. Good luck and be safe guys.


I usually don't want a big snowfall ever, but I have a ton of sidewalk guys lined up for tomorrow lol. I'm all per push, no seasonal, and contracts are tiered for increments on snowfall amounts. I'll take either multiple pushes or higher tiers on the contract. I am in the snow removal biz after all


----------



## davisons4season

Well Mr. MahonLAwncare......
whose fault is it that the signed up for seasonals? You're not complaining when youre getting free money for doing nothing now are you? As for using a semi load of salt.... you should have that accounted for. What it boils down to you should be making money, if not , I suggest get out of it before you lose your shirt. I dont want big storms either, but if we get one so be it. My company doesn't rely on snow, so its just icing on the cake baby....


----------



## allseasons87

davisons4season;1944843 said:


> Well Mr. MahonLAwncare......
> whose fault is it that the signed up for seasonals? You're not complaining when youre getting free money for doing nothing now are you? As for using a semi load of salt.... you should have that accounted for. What it boils down to you should be making money, if not , I suggest get out of it before you lose your shirt. I dont want big storms either, but if we get one so be it. My company doesn't rely on snow, so its just icing on the cake baby....


Totally agree


----------



## [email protected]

Enough babeling when's the snow coming!!!???


----------



## procuts0103

Everyone had valid points. That's why it's important to have a mixed bag. Half per push and half seasonals. It's worked well for us and hopefully it will for some time. 

Snow is coming! Be safe guys. Either way you look at it we still have 4 plus weeks of this stuff...


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1944873 said:


> Everyone had valid points. That's why it's important to have a mixed bag. Half per push and half seasonals. It's worked well for us and hopefully it will for some time.
> 
> Snow is coming! Be safe guys. Either way you look at it we still have 4 plus weeks of this stuff...


Looks like below average temps for March and April. Could be a slow start to spring


----------



## procuts0103

allseasons87;1944883 said:


> Looks like below average temps for March and April. Could be a slow start to spring


Fine with that...


----------



## Flawless440

Timeline??? Heading out at 2am??? I got a few open tomorrow


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1945011 said:


> Timeline??? Heading out at 2am??? I got a few open tomorrow


We salted earlier to get as much rest as possible. Possibly pushing around 7 AM? Hard to say with this one...


----------



## snowyangel

MahonLawnCare;1944823 said:


> I think what you knuckleheads that want death storms don't understand is why do you want to do more work for the same price? We have seasonals and these storms suck. If you don't then good for you but the bigger you get the more overhead the more you have to hedge your bets. How was 2012 and 2013 winters for you per push guys? Probably not good. Except last winter the last big one we had was 2010-11. It's like mowing a lawn that's a foot tall vs mowing one that's 4" more work harder on equipment and more stress. We make more on these big storms even with seasonals because they get 2 services in 24 hours max but it still sucks. We used a semi load of salt last week in 4 days. That **** adds up. Winter can shove it after this. Mowing grass will be in my dreams. Good luck and be safe guys.


Someday I'll be where you are....cutting grass just keeps fuel in the trucks.


----------



## snowyangel

allseasons87;1944854 said:


> Totally agree


Icing is the best part!! Lol


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1945011 said:


> Timeline??? Heading out at 2am??? I got a few open tomorrow


The nam model is coming in right now. It is showing precip here around 1am. So I would say 1 to 3 am start time.


----------



## procuts0103

Got the old quick books fired up doing invoices before I'm gone for 2 days. Ahh the per time stuff paid off really well this month!


----------



## Young Pup

It sure is not pretty guys


----------



## WALKERS

it's not coming this way disappointed. :crying:


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1945088 said:


> it's not coming this way disappointed. :crying:


Just read on skyeye that there is freezing rain down your way. Rte 48 and rte 42 area.


----------



## Young Pup

How can two maps look this different. Compare to the earlier one.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1945194 said:


> How can two maps look this different. Compare to the earlier one.


Even the models don't know anymore!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1945215 said:


> Even the models don't know anymore!


I am done, I am going to bed. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Got some flurry action going on here. Good night.


----------



## cwby_ram

Here too. Looks like a good dusting, actually. Heading to bed, got to check a couple churches in a few hours...


----------



## PlowTeam5

Just left grandview area. Light dusting. Would say a light salt run now. It's hit and miss. Some lots covered some not. Good luck everyone in making the right decisions on what to do. This is a tough storm.


----------



## procuts0103

Is it me or does it look like it's moving north?


----------



## allseasons87

Little over an inch here


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1945400 said:


> Is it me or does it look like it's moving north?


Both 06 nam and GFS pulled a tick north it seems


----------



## born2farm

About an inch here so far


----------



## John_DeereGreen

About an inch and a half here. Decided to scrape everything and then salt. Did a 6 hour route in 2. Love the back blade!!!

I can't believe noaa cancelled the winter storm warning. Guess they got a little too excited. Salt is working well, 31 degrees according to the truck.


----------



## procuts0103

Still in bed with the little ones watching paw patrol. It's doing nothing outside. I smell the big bust of 2015. Haha


----------



## Young Pup

PlowTeam5;1945396 said:


> Just left grandview area. Light dusting. Would say a light salt run now. It's hit and miss. Some lots covered some not. Good luck everyone in making the right decisions on what to do. This is a tough storm.


When in doubt, salt it out. Heavy burst of snow came through here. It seems to be melting off ok where I put salt down.


----------



## magneto259

Same here under .75 inches burning it off with salt.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

davisons4season;1944843 said:


> Well Mr. MahonLAwncare......
> whose fault is it that the signed up for seasonals? You're not complaining when youre getting free money for doing nothing now are you? As for using a semi load of salt.... you should have that accounted for. What it boils down to you should be making money, if not , I suggest get out of it before you lose your shirt. I dont want big storms either, but if we get one so be it. My company doesn't rely on snow, so its just icing on the cake baby....


Apparently you didn't read too well. Yes we are making money. I am simply stating the other side of the argument rather than the small guys who want it snow every day all day. 
If your not that big into snow I see your point. Some of you will get to that point, most won't. Everything is accounted for absolutely and if you it isn't your foolish. I'm just never a fan of monster storms be it rain in summer, wind in fall or snow in winter. Enjoy your snow.


----------



## magneto259

Anyone have any angle cylinders for a 9 foot western pro plow? My driver mashed into a large snow bank and broke the shaft off on one of the angle cylinders. I'll post a picture later.


----------



## magneto259

Here it is.


----------



## Young Pup

Oh well, drop more salt later on and take it. Money is money.


----------



## BruceK

At least we get to watch the SuperDuperBowl down here in Dayton.


----------



## Flawless440

Salt Run Tonight? Refreeze


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1946038 said:


> Salt Run Tonight? Refreeze


''Yep thinking about 2 am to go out.


----------



## magneto259

I was gonna head out to salt once the rain stops.


----------



## Young Pup

It all depends on what this radar does:

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


----------



## justgeorge

Off topic, does anyone know if you can take the section 179 50% bonus depreciation on a used truck (vs a new truck)?
Sitting here working on my taxes and watching the game.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1946138 said:


> It all depends on what this radar does:
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true


Futurecast shows rain out of here by about 11pm ish


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1946158 said:


> Futurecast shows rain out of here by about 11pm ish


Yeah, I am waiting on this to update. This is "normally" good.

http://rapidrefresh.noaa.gov/HRRR/W...ncep_jet&domain=t3&run_time=01+Feb+2015+-+23Z


----------



## Young Pup

I am thinking the cold front is in the western part of Indiana. Temps are in the 30"s and some 28's showing up.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1946171 said:


> I am thinking the cold front is in the western part of Indiana. Temps are in the 30"s and some 28's showing up.


Gotta get that salt down before it hits us then!!


----------



## novawagonmaster

Been snowing like mad all day up here. Didn't measure, but has to be somewhere between 6-8 inches.


----------



## BruceK

Just another day in Ashtabula eh Nova?

Expecting the wind to dry things off pretty quickly before the freeze. Puddles and very flat areas will be the main issue areas. Holding off any pre salt te see what happens.


----------



## Fannin76

I pray it doesnt dry up Bruce. Salt money is good money


----------



## cwby_ram

Haven't touched most places yet. Lots of rain came down, but I'm gonna go out in a couple hours and see if there is any slush to plow off before temps drop. Then I suspect salt for everything.


----------



## [email protected]

Salting all lots and walks down for refreeze


----------



## born2farm

[email protected];1946405 said:


> Salting all lots and walks down for refreeze


We're rolling out to salt as well. Little nervous about this other band of snow coming down through nw ohio though


----------



## procuts0103

novawagonmaster;1946285 said:


> Been snowing like mad all day up here. Didn't measure, but has to be somewhere between 6-8 inches.


Every bit of 14 inches out here! Plowed places 4 to 5 times....


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1946421 said:


> We're rolling out to salt as well. Little nervous about this other band of snow coming down through nw ohio though


We're out salting too. Anything we didn't mess with earlier is plenty slick. I've been wondering about that other band of snow too.


----------



## Young Pup

Just got done salting. Hit everything. It's beer thirty somewhere.


----------



## allseasons87

procuts0103;1946424 said:


> Every bit of 14 inches out here! Plowed places 4 to 5 times....


My mother in law in Geneva said they got hit hard.


----------



## [email protected]

Back in from salting. Dropped 3000lbs like a BAUCE! Just made some homemade chili and it already smells great, I can't wait for dinner LOL


----------



## born2farm

Salted everything heavy this morning and then a band of snow came through dumping another half inch. Looks like we will get two salts in this morning


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Salted the crap out of everything this morning but it's so cold that it's a little slow working.

On a side note, apparently Deutch connectors are not waterproof, or even resistant.


----------



## Kwise

So last night the snow was as heavy as concrete, and this morning its as hard as dried concrete. Hate it


----------



## novawagonmaster

BruceK;1946349 said:


> Just another day in Ashtabula eh Nova?


Very True!



procuts0103;1946424 said:


> Every bit of 14 inches out here! Plowed places 4 to 5 times....


Easily... maybe more.
I plowed around 6pm and 11pm last night, then again at 5:30am this morning. I have some huge piles going, and I am running out of room at a couple houses. May have to put my neighbor to work with his tractor/loader.



allseasons87;1946443 said:


> My mother in law in Geneva said they got hit hard.


Yeah... it's pretty deep there, too. I drive through Geneva every day to get to work (in Madison). Rt.20 in Geneva is always horrible.


----------



## justgeorge

Saw that the mayor of Toledo had a heart attack and crashed while driving around checking road conditions. He's in the hospital.


----------



## davisons4season

Ice, ice baby...... Man was it a mess down here. Lots of salt , lots of cinders and crap still is a mess


----------



## Bossman 92

davisons4season;1946707 said:


> Ice, ice baby...... Man was it a mess down here. Lots of salt , lots of cinders and crap still is a mess


You have cinders? Care to share where I could find them also??


----------



## davisons4season

We get them from Fiekert sand and gravel 330-674-0038
they have straight cinders and also cinders with salt mixed in


----------



## BruceK

Had such a thin layer of snew this morning I skipped the salt and let it burn off by 10:30.

I went to college in this little town in NH and noticed they had a fire last week in their public works garage wiping out their entire plow fleet.


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1946805 said:


> Had such a thin layer of snew this morning I skipped the salt and let it burn off by 10:30.
> 
> I went to college in this little town in NH and noticed they had a fire last week in their public works garage wiping out their entire plow fleet.


That's terrible! Hope their insurance doesn't drag things out for them.


----------



## Bossman 92

davisons4season;1946797 said:


> We get them from Fiekert sand and gravel 330-674-0038
> they have straight cinders and also cinders with salt mixed in


Have you ever used cinder mixed with salt on gravel lanes? If so did it mess up the drive. Also is it dry or will it freeze in my spreader?

Sorry for all the questions ...I have quite a few drives wanting this but can't find it locally

Thanks!!

Oh yea any idea on cost?


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

That fire would be devastating for anyone, public or private. Sure hope they had payed up on insurance.


----------



## davisons4season

We use the mix on gravel drives all the time. I'm not gonna say its perfect but, it gets the job done. There's just a small ratio of salt to cinders that we dont even worry about it. 
Cinders = $20/ton ( I think)
mix = $33/ton


----------



## [email protected]

Jp, Wednesday night snow? 1-2"?


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1947051 said:


> Jp, Wednesday night snow? 1-2"?


Ha, I was just going to post maybe 1 to3. Tonights gfs run


----------



## Young Pup

the snow map


----------



## Young Pup

Northern Ohio for tomorrow night.


----------



## Young Pup

northern ohio snow


----------



## procuts0103

Tuesday night?


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1947160 said:


> Tuesday night?


Yes. A weak clipper mover through tonight then another Wednesday night. Well the one Wednesday is a cold frontal boundary....I think lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Anyone seeing anything for this weekend? Fri/Sat/Sun? Intellicast shows accumulation Friday night Saturday night and Sunday night. My grandma passed away yesterday and we're all trying to make arrangements, need to have some help on call just in case.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1947219 said:


> Anyone seeing anything for this weekend? Fri/Sat/Sun? Intellicast shows accumulation Friday night Saturday night and Sunday night. My grandma passed away yesterday and we're all trying to make arrangements, need to have some help on call just in case.


Sorry about your loss


----------



## Botchy5967

John_DeereGreen;1947219 said:


> Anyone seeing anything for this weekend? Fri/Sat/Sun? Intellicast shows accumulation Friday night Saturday night and Sunday night. My grandma passed away yesterday and we're all trying to make arrangements, need to have some help on call just in case.


My condolences buddy.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1947219 said:


> Anyone seeing anything for this weekend? Fri/Sat/Sun? Intellicast shows accumulation Friday night Saturday night and Sunday night. My grandma passed away yesterday and we're all trying to make arrangements, need to have some help on call just in case.


sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1947181 said:


> Yes. A weak clipper mover through tonight then another Wednesday night. Well the one Wednesday is a cold frontal boundary....I think lol


^^^^ what he said.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Thanks guys...appreciate it. She had a good life. 94 years old, and got to go at home on the farm where she wanted to be.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1947219 said:


> Anyone seeing anything for this weekend? Fri/Sat/Sun? Intellicast shows accumulation Friday night Saturday night and Sunday night. My grandma passed away yesterday and we're all trying to make arrangements, need to have some help on call just in case.


Sorry about your loss. New model runs have started. So we will know more in a bit. The nam only goes out to 7pm Friday. have to wait until the gfs though.

Edit: Friday on the nam during the day doesn't look bad.


----------



## WALKERS

Sorry Johns about your loss.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1947219 said:


> Anyone seeing anything for this weekend? Fri/Sat/Sun? Intellicast shows accumulation Friday night Saturday night and Sunday night. My grandma passed away yesterday and we're all trying to make arrangements, need to have some help on call just in case.





Young Pup;1947273 said:


> Sorry about your loss. New model runs have started. So we will know more in a bit. The nam only goes out to 7pm Friday. have to wait until the gfs though.
> 
> Edit: Friday on the nam during the day doesn't look bad.


Ok the gfs is out. Anywhere between 4 and 7pm on Saturday expect some light snow. After that expect snow and rain/snow mix through sunday for all of the state. This is going to change as we draw closer but that is what it shows today. Then it goes to light snow. So salt run on Monday morning. 
Again, sorry for the loss.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1947421 said:


> Ok the gfs is out. Anywhere between 4 and 7pm on Saturday expect some light snow. After that expect snow and rain/snow mix through sunday for all of the state. This is going to change as we draw closer but that is what it shows today. Then it goes to light snow. So salt run on Monday morning.
> Again, sorry for the loss.


Easy peasy. Thank you.


----------



## Bossman 92

Sorry for your loss Jarrett.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

When it rains it pours. Now the transmission in my Dodge has decided that first gear is optional, and I don't need it to function. It apparently likes the idea of starting in 2nd better.

I'm so glad I spent 5K on a transmission rebuild less than 6 months and 4000 miles ago, trying to be proactive for plow season to deal with this. I guess at least I can use it, it's still moving.

Never again will I ever buy a used truck.

Can I just start this week over from Saturday and hope it improves the second time around?



Bossman 92;1947753 said:


> Sorry for your loss Jarrett.


Thanks man...I appreciate it.


----------



## Young Pup

Getting caught up on paperwork today here. Taking a break and see that Josh put out an article. A brief one but it covers the next two nights. 
http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=499


----------



## Bossman 92

davisons4season;1946797 said:


> We get them from Fiekert sand and gravel 330-674-0038
> they have straight cinders and also cinders with salt mixed in


Thanks for the info man. I made the trip today and picked up a couple tons of mix. Put every bit of it on a half mile stone driveway and could use that much more lol.

What should I bill out for this? The guy and his wife are friends of ours but this job sucked and needed done bad. I have $75 in cinders plus almost an hour each way for material and another 45 minuets to do the job.

I know my costs to operate but I always LOW ball the hell out of myself when it comes to friends and family.


----------



## BruceK

45 minutes to spread cinders?



Bossman 92;1947866 said:


> Thanks for the info man. I made the trip today and picked up a couple tons of mix. Put every bit of it on a half mile stone driveway and could use that much more lol.
> 
> What should I bill out for this? The guy and his wife are friends of ours but this job sucked and needed done bad. I have $75 in cinders plus almost an hour each way for material and another 45 minuets to do the job.
> 
> I know my costs to operate but I always LOW ball the hell out of myself when it comes to friends and family.


----------



## Bossman 92

BruceK;1947888 said:


> 45 minutes to spread cinders?


45 minutes to spread only 2 tons of cinders on only a half mile drive.

It was a sketchey driveway at best. I called my friend when it was done and told him he needed guard rails on his drive and he agreed lol. His wife had been parking at the top of the lane and walking down. I had to pull in and spread up to the hills then back out and back back in and spread up the hills. I slid off the drive 5 times trying to cinder it lol

First time I have ever salted low locked in 4x4 lol


----------



## BruceK

I see said the blind man. I was picturing a hand spreader. Come to think of it that might have been safer. 


Bossman 92;1947866 said:


> Thanks for the info man. I made the trip today and picked up a couple tons of mix. Put every bit of it on a half mile stone driveway and could use that much more lol.
> 
> What should I bill out for this? The guy and his wife are friends of ours but this job sucked and needed done bad. I have $75 in cinders plus almost an hour each way for material and another 45 minuets to do the job.
> 
> I know my costs to operate but I always LOW ball the hell out of myself when it comes to friends and family.





Bossman 92;1947933 said:


> 45 minutes to spread only 2 tons of cinders on only a half mile drive.
> 
> It was a sketchey driveway at best. I called my friend when it was done and told him he needed guard rails on his drive and he agreed lol. His wife had been parking at the top of the lane and walking down. I had to pull in and spread up to the hills then back out and back back in and spread up the hills. I slid off the drive 5 times trying to cinder it lol
> 
> First time I have ever salted low locked in 4x4 lol


----------



## davisons4season

2 ton of cinders we try to get around $200 spread. I know they're friend , but Id have to have between 3-400


----------



## BruceK

$60 for the pick up, $150 for the spread $75 for material, yup what davisons said.


----------



## Bossman 92

BruceK;1948065 said:


> I see said the blind man. I was picturing a hand spreader. Come to think of it that might have been safer.


That's not a bad idea! Actually a push spreader on the hills would be an awesome idea....


----------



## Bossman 92

Thanks guys for the help on pricing! I always hate pricing jobs for friends. I am waiting on a call back from the gravel yard for delivery of a load of salt cinder mix.


----------



## born2farm

Do you have a picture of these cinders? Just curious if it's comparable to the "grit" we can get around here. Stuff is fairly cheap and sprayed with brine. Have thought about stock piling 50-100 ton to have on hand in case salt gets short again at least we will have something.


----------



## Young Pup

Here are some nam pictures for tomorrow nights snow.


----------



## Young Pup

gfs pictures of snow.


----------



## WALKERS

Pup
Love the maps! 
What's it mean????? 
For me that is.


----------



## Botchy5967

Well that was a nice 3" event! Started at plowing @ 1:45am, just finished moments ago. Everyone should be happy....& for the record - Firestone Transforce HT tires suck. 

Looks like there is another little system moving in today? payup


----------



## fortydegnorth

Doesn't look like much for us this evening. Local news is saying .5"-1". Seems to be more the further north you go.


----------



## [email protected]

JP, how much for central ohio? Specifically 270 area?


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;1948196 said:


> Do you have a picture of these cinders? Just curious if it's comparable to the "grit" we can get around here. Stuff is fairly cheap and sprayed with brine. Have thought about stock piling 50-100 ton to have on hand in case salt gets short again at least we will have something.


I can get you a pic today I should have a load of them here this morning. They say they are cinders mixed with a little salt and I think #11 gravel. I might be off on the gravel size but they work very well.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

NOAA says 1-3, Intellicast says less than an inch. Who's right for tonight?


----------



## usmcdroach

Guys I know all you want it to keep snowing but I really need a 2 week break from this stuff. I had back surgery yesterday and going to be out for a while. Never did I think trying to manage guys via phone would be harder than doing it myself


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1948329 said:


> Pup
> Love the maps!
> What's it mean?????
> For me that is.


oops I thought I put up the snow maps. Sorry. this is from last night. The models are running right now.


----------



## [email protected]

usmcdroach;1948543 said:


> Guys I know all you want it to keep snowing but I really need a 2 week break from this stuff. I had back surgery yesterday and going to be out for a while. Never did I think trying to manage guys via phone would be harder than doing it myself


Oh I'm fairly certain managing people over the phone is way harder than doing it myself haha. Good luck with a speedy recovery buddy


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1948491 said:


> JP, how much for central ohio? Specifically 270 area?


270 at high st on the south end. 1.0
270 at 71 1.0
270 at broad 1.0
270 at tuttle 20.00
270 at 315 28.00
270 at 670 2.0
270 at 70e 1.99
:laughing::laughing:

Just kidding. Looking at last night's run 1 to 2 around cmh. New runs coming in.


----------



## Young Pup

Nam maps seems to be a tad more north. But looking at radar I am not so sure.


----------



## Young Pup

OK the nam snowfall map


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Those maps look pretty easy to deal with to me. I laid down some extra salt this morning in the hopes that it'll help act as a presalt for this afternoon and tonight.

Fingers crossed a new governor pressure solenoid fixes the no first issue.

No more Dodges for me. We're going to start rolling everything to Chevy.


----------



## Flawless440

John_DeereGreen;1948572 said:


> Those maps look pretty easy to deal with to me. I laid down some extra salt this morning in the hopes that it'll help act as a presalt for this afternoon and tonight.
> 
> Fingers crossed a new governor pressure solenoid fixes the no first issue.
> 
> No more Dodges for me. We're going to start rolling everything to Chevy.


Lifetime Warranty taken care of it?


----------



## Young Pup

Here are some gfs maps


----------



## Young Pup

Gfs snowfall map


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1948608 said:


> Lifetime Warranty taken care of it?


No, this is an older one, my personal truck


----------



## [email protected]

Hahaahahahahaah ain't that the truth!!!



Young Pup;1948549 said:


> 270 at high st on the south end. 1.0
> 270 at 71 1.0
> 270 at broad 1.0
> 270 at tuttle 20.00
> 270 at 315 28.00
> 270 at 670 2.0
> 270 at 70e 1.99
> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Just kidding. Looking at last night's run 1 to 2 around cmh. New runs coming in.


----------



## Bossman 92

Anyone know where I could pick up a few hundred gallons of natures aid liquid deicer?


----------



## Flawless440

were is our big deep snow??


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Pavement is starting to turn slushy white here.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Bossman 92;1948748 said:


> Anyone know where I could pick up a few hundred gallons of natures aid liquid deicer?


Dont bother. Its overpriced and you have to put down 70 gallons an acre for decent results. If you use it, use it for pre wet. We have ran over 4k of it and as of now just using salt until the storage tanks come. But it'll be pre wet only!


----------



## BruceK

Picked up what I hope is my last skid of salt this afternoon. Snowing up in West Milton when I was there. A little off on light snow rain mix here in the Dayton burbs. Pavement wet. Betting this moves through too fast to give us a whole inch. The one little heavier snow line is about 1/2 a county wide probably here in next hour or two. Just not much moisture in this one. Hope I get enough to throw some of this salt.


----------



## 496 BB

Since your all on Ohio. I have an Allison 1000 2wd trans off 2001 8.1L setup (yes prolly not many 2wd in here) for sale. 90k miles. 8.1 torque converter to go with it. TCM as well. Updated nsbu. $600 obo. Have cross member as well.

Bought it with an engine for a swap in one of my trucks. Heard everything run before pulled.


----------



## allseasons87

Salting anything retail or 24 hr right now. Out again at 1. Push maybe?


----------



## [email protected]

Push doubtful


----------



## muffy189

We just got upgraded to 2 to 4


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1948956 said:


> Push doubtful


Our zero tolerances get scraped and salted at an inch. Only have a couple 2" triggers


----------



## Young Pup

My 24/7 are wet at the moment. Just now starting to get snow on the sidewalks here around Grandview


----------



## BruceK

Grass is white here. Pavement still wet. Temp at 32°.


----------



## allseasons87

Bout a 1/4-1/2 inch here


----------



## Bossman 92

Salted a handful of places here. Snowing at a good clip...main roads are clear side roads are covering. I don't feel like plowing tonight.


----------



## Flawless440

Just came from coaching basketball, freeways are covered. .. what time is it stopping? ?


----------



## born2farm

Good inch and a half here. Showing it should be done between 12 and 1. Guys are coming in at midnight


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1949056 said:


> Just came from coaching basketball, freeways are covered. .. what time is it stopping? ?


thinking between 12 and 2 here. Radar keeps filling in to the n/w of us though.


----------



## BruceK

I think we'll be done by 11 in Dayton.


----------



## BruceK

10:20 and its done in Dayton. Headin out.


----------



## [email protected]

Rolled all 5 trucks at midnight and just got done. Plowed most all places and salted. Gotta love the midnight snows!!


----------



## Fannin76

anyone in dayton have a skid for sale


----------



## born2farm

Lots are nothing but hard pack here. Not counting on salt doing much today. I'm ready for some temps in the 40s


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Fannin, I have some Premium blended ice melt (generic quad release) for sale. I have a skid or 2 I can spare. If interested let me know and I will get you my number. It works great to about 10 below or so and still melts to about 15 to 20 below. Temps in the teens and up it melts super fast, but you have to adjust your salting practice as it can go thru the hopper alot faster than rock.

Well went out at 10 and back at 5. Hit everything with a plow and a salt, even hit my site by the air port with a double salt once at 12am and again at 4am. Slowly cleaning out the salt storage building, one pallet and snow at a time. 

I still would like to see a meaningful snow so I can hope on the snowmobile and ride locally before heading to Michigan.


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;1949370 said:


> Fannin, I have some Premium blended ice melt (generic quad release) for sale. I have a skid or 2 I can spare. If interested let me know and I will get you my number.
> 
> Well went out at 10 and back at 5. Hit everything with a plow and a salt, even hit my site by the air port with a double salt once at 12am and again at 4am. Slowly cleaning out the salt storage building, one pallet and snow at a time.
> 
> I still would like to see a meaningful snow so I can hope on the snowmobile and ride locally before heading to Michigan.


Your booth looked good at the expo show last night. We came in to work around 6 and walked through everything before leaving.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Thanks, I thought we had to much time tied up in it, heck we have a fraction compared to others.


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;1949394 said:


> Thanks, I thought we had to much time tied up in it, heck we have a fraction compared to others.


Yeah I was helping a buddy with his. The massive pergola. Only about 20hrs total. So he's happy


----------



## Young Pup

A salt run turned into plowing, which included more salt. Then Oh, another brake line decided to go ( I think). Fluid was really low again. Saw no signs of a leak. So I took everything off and it is back at the shop. Jumping in the other truck to look at the properties. I see a salt run tonight for all the refreeze that will happen after the sun melts this.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1949312 said:


> Lots are nothing but hard pack here. Not counting on salt doing much today. I'm ready for some temps in the 40s


It's working better than I thought it would. I actually have most of my lots down to some slush and a few random hard pack spots. The sun is really helping.


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;1949394 said:


> Thanks, I thought we had to much time tied up in it, heck we have a fraction compared to others.


hey man i found some rock salt thank u though i appreciate it


----------



## PlowTeam5

Looks like no snow, maybe a salt run monday but the long term looks like nothing. Looks like I will get started on this big concrete job instead. Race car is 99% done so i don't have much more to do so let's get the Crete flowing.


----------



## Fannin76

PlowTeam5;1949853 said:


> Looks like no snow, maybe a salt run monday but the long term looks like nothing. Looks like I will get started on this big concrete job instead. Race car is 99% done so i don't have much more to do so let's get the Crete flowing.


what kind of car you run? i used to run street stocks


----------



## PlowTeam5

Fannin76;1949970 said:


> what kind of car you run? i used to run street stocks


It's just a little rx7 I've built. I don't run in a class but this year I will be running true street in the events I go to. It's just a 6.0l out of a Chevy van swapped in with a big turbo and th400 trans. Best pass last year was a 9.0 @ 148. Made a few changes and looking to be in the 8.20-8.50 range @ 160mph


----------



## Young Pup

Young Pup;1949414 said:


> A salt run turned into plowing, which included more salt. Then Oh, another brake line decided to go ( I think). Fluid was really low again. Saw no signs of a leak. So I took everything off and it is back at the shop. Jumping in the other truck to look at the properties. I see a salt run tonight for all the refreeze that will happen after the sun melts this.


Turns out it was a loose fitting from when they replaced it last week.


----------



## Fannin76

PlowTeam5;1949994 said:


> It's just a little rx7 I've built. I don't run in a class but this year I will be running true street in the events I go to. It's just a 6.0l out of a Chevy van swapped in with a big turbo and th400 trans. Best pass last year was a 9.0 @ 148. Made a few changes and looking to be in the 8.20-8.50 range @ 160mph


sweet i was running dirt circle tracks


----------



## Young Pup

Just checked the lots. All is good. Time for bed.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1950009 said:


> Just checked the lots. All is good. Time for bed.


My lots had dried off pretty good when I checked earlier. Looking forward to bed!


----------



## magneto259

Most of mine dried as well. But a few with low spots had frozen ponds.


----------



## muffy189

JP anything coming over the weekend


----------



## Bossman 92

muffy189;1950128 said:


> JP anything coming over the weekend


Nothing more than milder temps and some light rain on Sunday afternoon thru the night on Sunday. Looks like maybe a salt run on Monday morning.


----------



## muffy189

Bossman 92;1950164 said:


> Nothing more than milder temps and some light rain on Sunday afternoon thru the night on Sunday. Looks like maybe a salt run on Monday morning.


That bites


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1950164 said:


> Nothing more than milder temps and some light rain on Sunday afternoon thru the night on Sunday. Looks like maybe a salt run on Monday morning.


What he said, but one thing to note is that low is a little further south on today's run of the gfs. Be interesting to see tonights run.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1950258 said:


> What he said, but one thing to note is that low is a little further south on today's run of the gfs. Be interesting to see tonights run.


Would that be suggesting some tail end snow on Sunday?


----------



## [email protected]

Can't wait for mor salt runs. I'll take that over plowing abuse on the trucks any day!


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1950281 said:


> Would that be suggesting some tail end snow on Sunday?


Possibly, but not much looking at the run though. Could be a salt run???? But my confidence on that is not very high at the moment.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1950291 said:


> Can't wait for mor salt runs. I'll take that over plowing abuse on the trucks any day!


Salt runs are good. A plow every now and then keep yours skills up. :laughing:


----------



## jdavis11

I just drove by Battelle on 5th Ave. in Columbus and saw Brickman had a crew of 4-5 guys out raking through the 1-2" of snow in the mulch beds to get to the leaves underneath. Lol... I don't understand how they find that to be worth the productivity. Unless the charge purely on a per hour basis for maintenance it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## allseasons87

jdavis11;1950360 said:


> I just drove by Battelle on 5th Ave. in Columbus and saw Brickman had a crew of 4-5 guys out raking through the 1-2" of snow in the mulch beds to get to the leaves underneath. Lol... I don't understand how they find that to be worth the productivity. Unless the charge purely on a per hour basis for maintenance it just doesn't make sense.


Its crazy how early they start. Each branch has a budget to fulfill each year, or they do not get that budget the following year. They also have a ton of properties to get through, they gotta start early. It is hilarious to see them do landscape maintenance in the snow though lol


----------



## Bossman 92

jdavis11;1950360 said:


> I just drove by Battelle on 5th Ave. in Columbus and saw Brickman had a crew of 4-5 guys out raking through the 1-2" of snow in the mulch beds to get to the leaves underneath. Lol... I don't understand how they find that to be worth the productivity. Unless the charge purely on a per hour basis for maintenance it just doesn't make sense.


Are you saying they have started spring clean ups already?? Wouldn't you feel like a fool??


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;1948196 said:


> Do you have a picture of these cinders? Just curious if it's comparable to the "grit" we can get around here. Stuff is fairly cheap and sprayed with brine. Have thought about stock piling 50-100 ton to have on hand in case salt gets short again at least we will have something.


I have the pic for you.....how do you upload??


----------



## Bossman 92

davisons4season;1946852 said:


> We use the mix on gravel drives all the time. I'm not gonna say its perfect but, it gets the job done. There's just a small ratio of salt to cinders that we dont even worry about it.
> Cinders = $20/ton ( I think)
> mix = $33/ton


Thanks again for the heads up on the cinders. They delivered a load to me on Wednesday morning. They work pretty well. I mixed some in the the salt yesterday morning when it was so cold and put down on one of our trucking centers...really helped get the salt working.

Any idea who sells the snowplow snow shovel around you?? I saw 4 of them while I was over picking up cinders.


----------



## davisons4season

@Bossman92

No problem glad to help out. As for they shovels.....you talking about the ones that have a white changable blade?


----------



## Bossman 92

davisons4season;1950463 said:


> @Bossman92
> 
> No problem glad to help out. As for they shovels.....you talking about the ones that have a white changable blade?


Yes. After doing some research I found a hardware store that is a dealer over your way. I plan to make the trip tomorrow and pick a couple up. Sommer hardware think its called


----------



## Flawless440

jdavis11;1950360 said:


> I just drove by Battelle on 5th Ave. in Columbus and saw Brickman had a crew of 4-5 guys out raking through the 1-2" of snow in the mulch beds to get to the leaves underneath. Lol... I don't understand how they find that to be worth the productivity. Unless the charge purely on a per hour basis for maintenance it just doesn't make sense.


I use to do walks there for Buckeye Landscape as a teenager. . Place is huge..

Brickman is Edging beds already. . Their beds always look bad


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1950402 said:


> Thanks again for the heads up on the cinders. They delivered a load to me on Wednesday morning. They work pretty well. I mixed some in the the salt yesterday morning when it was so cold and put down on one of our trucking centers...really helped get the salt working.
> 
> Any idea who sells the snowplow snow shovel around you?? I saw 4 of them while I was over picking up cinders.


A lot of ACE hardware stores are retailers for them. They also ship pretty fast off their website. We use the 24", 28", 36", and the dominator, & will never use anything else.


----------



## procuts0103

Found a great deal on a new plow. Think there is enough winter to justify buying one now???

You know if I do it will turn 50 and sunny...


----------



## fortydegnorth

procuts0103;1950898 said:


> Found a great deal on a new plow. Think there is enough winter to justify buying one now???
> 
> You know if I do it will turn 50 and sunny...


I personally would never buy equipment based on a deal unless I was flipping it for profit. If there is a need for it then it shouldn't matter if there is more weather this year to justify it or not, it's for future use....like next season. Plows last a long time if taken care of so I'd consider it a purchase for future growth and an investment that'll help grow the company. Plus it's a nice tax write-off.


----------



## procuts0103

4800 complete plow. Fisher xv2. 9.6 stainless. Hard to pass up...


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;1950931 said:


> 4800 complete plow. Fisher xv2. 9.6 stainless. Hard to pass up...


Ya I'd jump on that, do they have any others lol


----------



## SnoDaddy

procuts0103;1950898 said:


> Found a great deal on a new plow. Think there is enough winter to justify buying one now???
> 
> You know if I do it will turn 50 and sunny...


buy the damn thing then!


----------



## procuts0103

We still have 6 good weeks of winter yet. At least 8 more pushes...


----------



## BruceK

Maybe in Ashtabula Procuts. I doubt we'll get two more in Dayton. Long range calling for above avg temps in March for us. Maybe a light salt event here Monday morning but with a high near 50° today even that will be a longshot.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

40 degrees and sunny here. New fuel pump on the truck, about to put the blades on and give everything a really good bath, and figure out why my rear hideaway LED strobes aren't working.



allseasons87;1950793 said:


> A lot of ACE hardware stores are retailers for them. They also ship pretty fast off their website. We use the 24", 28", 36", and the dominator, & will never use anything else.


Are they really that nice? I've thought about trying a couple but never been able to convince myself they're worth it.

I'd think 36" would be awful heavy sometimes...but one pass and not having to do edges on some areas would be nice too.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1951254 said:


> 40 degrees and sunny here. New fuel pump on the truck, about to put the blades on and give everything a really good bath, and figure out why my rear hideaway LED strobes aren't working.
> 
> Are they really that nice? I've thought about trying a couple but never been able to convince myself they're worth it.
> 
> I'd think 36" would be awful heavy sometimes...but one pass and not having to do edges on some areas would be nice too.


I'll never get any other shovels. We shovel sidewalks at any accumulation. The 36 is good up to a couple inches, but work best at 1/4"-1/2". We use the 28" the most I would say


----------



## Young Pup

Only one map tonight.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1951609 said:


> Only one map tonight.


sure is pretty lol


----------



## Kwise

John_DeereGreen;1951254 said:


> 40 degrees and sunny here. New fuel pump on the truck, about to put the blades on and give everything a really good bath, and figure out why my rear hideaway LED strobes aren't working.
> 
> Are they really that nice? I've thought about trying a couple but never been able to convince myself they're worth it.
> 
> I'd think 36" would be awful heavy sometimes...but one pass and not having to do edges on some areas would be nice too.


Oh yes they are definitely worth it.


----------



## muffy189

Hope everyone is getting caught up on sleep


----------



## BruceK

Hah Muffy. Getting caught up on sleep to do what?


----------



## muffy189

BruceK;1951768 said:


> Hah Muffy. Getting caught up on sleep to do what?


Hopefully to push some more snow


----------



## BruceK

Not here. Maybe need a little salt up your way.


----------



## procuts0103

Are we gonna push tonight? I honestly hope not. I would like to get caught up on equipment repair and some sleep. Plus I would like to play with the kids a little too.


----------



## BruceK

Rain changing to a bit of snow before sunrise. Could be push or salt.


----------



## Dan R 4000

muffy189;1951857 said:


> Hopefully to push some more snow


Looks dry next 10 days :bluebounc


----------



## Young Pup

My gut says we will see a flash freeze around here in the morning.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1952026 said:


> My gut says we will see a flash freeze around here in the morning.


Ya were planning on salting. Just not sure what time Looks like it's really gonna cool off quick around 6


----------



## Bossman 92

What's everyone seeing?? Road temps are still good for most of the state it seems.


----------



## born2farm

Bossman 92;1952675 said:


> What's everyone seeing?? Road temps are still good for most of the state it seems.


Surface temps are good here and the wind has must lots dried up. We're spot salting places as there are some slick spots


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1952676 said:


> Surface temps are good here and the wind has must lots dried up. We're spot salting places as there are some slick spots


Same deal here. Haven't found anything frozen yet. Surface temps seem to be holding, majority has dried out enough that I don't think there will be much problem. Just passed an ODOT truck but he wasn't dropping anything.


----------



## Bossman 92

Sounds like the same thing here. What is wet is drying up fast


----------



## born2farm

Getting a little bit of sleet again. Guess we will be checking everything again in an hour or so.


----------



## BruceK

Looks like they are salting in Ashtabula just as I suggested last night.
http://weather.weatherbug.com/OH/As...s/local-cams.html?zcode=z6286&camera_id=ASHTB


----------



## procuts0103

Yes.. we had only an inch some spots not even but the cold temps you couldn't burn the snow off. So we plowed and salted.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Salt here, took half of what we normally use. Everything was dry about 4 this morning but then a little round of sleet/freezing rain came through and spoiled the fun.


----------



## [email protected]

Any snow in the forecast for Columbus?


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1952833 said:


> Any snow in the forecast for Columbus?


Local guys saying maybe a little Thursday.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Salt mines at it again. Got cut off. Guys who have piles want to conserve.


----------



## Bossman 92

MahonLawnCare;1953362 said:


> Salt mines at it again. Got cut off. Guys who have piles want to conserve.


Switching to all liquid here. Still have a bit of salt left but not screwing with it. Not paying $160 a ton.


----------



## Bossman 92

Who has Chase bank contracts in northern ohio?? Anyone know??


----------



## MahonLawnCare

SMS assist


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Bossman 92;1953365 said:


> Switching to all liquid here. Still have a bit of salt left but not screwing with it. Not paying $160 a ton.


Find me a good liquid and we will too. Need LCC


----------



## procuts0103

MahonLawnCare;1953362 said:


> Salt mines at it again. Got cut off. Guys who have piles want to conserve.


Who cut you off. Morton?


----------



## Maclawnco

MahonLawnCare;1953362 said:


> Salt mines at it again. Got cut off. Guys who have piles want to conserve.


I still have an alotment of 180 tons thru WGS I might sell.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Been in east side of Cleveland for a couple days and it's crazy the difference in snow from southwest ohio. We have bare grass and there's piles 6' high here. Looks like we may get a salt in the south Thursday. A couple events would be nice to round out February at least.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Cargill was paying $85 delivered I found some for $138 but that's a bit steep. Interested in an insurance semi load if anyone knows where that's $100 or less. Yeah I couldn't believe it that we got cut off. We had a rough Jan but Dec and Nov were below avg.


----------



## BruceK

I bet all new salt deliveries are being diverted to New England. Over 70" so far in Boston.


----------



## [email protected]

What's this I hear 1-2" for Columbus on Wednesday night into Thursday? Then again on Valentine's Day?


----------



## procuts0103

MahonLawnCare;1953849 said:


> Cargill was paying $85 delivered I found some for $138 but that's a bit steep. Interested in an insurance semi load if anyone knows where that's $100 or less. Yeah I couldn't believe it that we got cut off. We had a rough Jan but Dec and Nov were below avg.


Here we go again with this ********. I'm so tired of other contractors getting screwed by the big salt company. As if 120 a ton all year wasn't bad enough. Now 138. FU!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Yeah its horse poop. They got us by the nuts and they know it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What are you paying for salt Mario? You're right up there on the lake, should be cheap. We're paying 135 in Wooster, have been all season.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

BruceK;1953883 said:


> I bet all new salt deliveries are being diverted to New England. Over 70" so far in Boston.


nope. odot strikes again according to our rep. they waste it and screw everyone else when they need more.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Got pricing all morning everyone is right around 135-140$ a ton. ouch.


----------



## procuts0103

137 from Morton and 120 from a guy in new York somewhere. I can get it at 120 all day so I can't complain


----------



## procuts0103

Haha on the lake. I can see it but can't touch it!


----------



## WALKERS

We are $185.00 a ton down here!!!!!!


----------



## WALKERS

PLUS We are lucky to get salt that is Blue or White in color. This stuff lately 
Is Tan yes CHILE salt so they say looks 60 percent sand 40 percent salt.


----------



## Flawless440

$88 Here... $80 picked up


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1954252 said:


> $88 Here... $80 picked up


Any chance you could pm me the contact info? I only need a few tons


----------



## allseasons87

Jason is Henderson's stuff junk? Called today they said not selling right Now so call back in a few days. Ordered a load of clean dry salt for $125 delivered.


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1954252 said:


> $88 Here... $80 picked up


Can you pm or email me contact info


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I agree share with us Mr flawless


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1954351 said:


> Jason is Henderson's stuff junk? Called today they said not selling right Now so call back in a few days. Ordered a load of clean dry salt for $125 delivered.


They told me the same thing the middle of January.


----------



## Dan R 4000

$118.00 all day delivered from New York


----------



## [email protected]

Enough salt talk.... What's goin on with this weather coming JP?


----------



## Bossman 92

Dan R 4000;1954636 said:


> $118.00 all day delivered from New York


Any chance you could pm me the contact info? Only looking for a truck load or 2


----------



## Flawless440

Henderson Trucking is the contact info.. 
I need to call tomorrow as well..
All Season saying he called yesterday, so thats not good..

They said last week they were crushing it back down with a roller and its good to sale..

I figured this close to spring they would be wanting to get rid of it


----------



## SnoDaddy

Bossman 92;1954724 said:


> Any chance you could pm me the contact info? Only looking for a truck load or 2


X2

As far as weather. Snow tomorrow night into Thursday salt run probably. Don't need a map for that.


----------



## Young Pup

SnoDaddy;1954856 said:


> X2
> 
> As far as weather. Snow tomorrow night into Thursday salt run probably. Don't need a map for that.


But, let's not worry about the possibility of slick spots in the morning on Wednesday.


----------



## Young Pup

SnoDaddy;1954856 said:


> X2
> 
> As far as weather. Snow tomorrow night into Thursday salt run probably. Don't need a map for that.


You want a map for this?


----------



## BruceK

YP we will be watching that Monday Tuesday thing but it is far enough away that it is still a pipe dream Map shows a foot for Cincy. Will this one migrate further north like the last southern event? The last one migrated so far north we had rain all the way up to the lake. But this one is set up just a little differently I think it does need to be watched.

My friends in southern New England should be happy as it takes the highest amounts there well inland away from the coast sparing Boston.


----------



## fortydegnorth

I need new edges on my western MVP, old style with the rubber center. Where is everyone buying edges at in ohio? Last one I bought came from Kaffenbarger I think but I'll consider any option for the best deal.


----------



## BruceK

40 you should also price K.E.Rose and I think Devers here in Trotwood might have them in stock too.


----------



## BruceK

Just curious what do you like to listen to when you are out plowing. I keep finding myself migrating to talk radio but other times I throw on a classic rock station. Listening to punk new wave stuff (which I really like) tends to make me a little reckless (dented rear bumper) so I usually stay away from that in the dark hours but find it fun during the day. I have Sirius in the truck so there are lots of choices.


----------



## CELandscapes

BruceK;1955274 said:


> Just curious what do you like to listen to when you are out plowing. I keep finding myself migrating to talk radio but other times I throw on a classic rock station. Listening to punk new wave stuff (which I really like) tends to make me a little reckless (dented rear bumper) so I usually stay away from that in the dark hours but find it fun during the day. I have Sirius in the truck so there are lots of choices.


I have xm as well. Usually country and the most annoying station I can find when I start to get tired.


----------



## SnoDaddy

No i'll go piss in the wind Dick Goddard about as accurate as your maps! Did i touch a nerve? My bad.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1955241 said:


> YP we will be watching that Monday Tuesday thing but it is far enough away that it is still a pipe dream Map shows a foot for Cincy. Will this one migrate further north like the last southern event? The last one migrated so far north we had rain all the way up to the lake. But this one is set up just a little differently I think it does need to be watched.
> 
> My friends in southern New England should be happy as it takes the highest amounts there well inland away from the coast sparing Boston.


I agree. I think it will come a little further north. Had to post something as I am sick and was wide awake at that time. Models are running now so it will be interesting to see what happens with that storm.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Young Pup;1955105 said:


> But, let's not worry about the possibility of slick spots in the morning on Wednesday.


slick spots from what ? the sun?


----------



## Young Pup

SnoDaddy;1955303 said:


> No i'll go piss in the wind Dick Goddard about as accurate as your maps! Did i touch a nerve? My bad.


That's right it is a map showing the potential for what might happen. If you don't like them then don't look. We all understand that they are changing all the time.


----------



## Young Pup

SnoDaddy;1955305 said:


> slick spots from what ? the sun?


If you were paying attention to the radar last night, you would have seen precip moving our way. The potential was there. Did it happen no. Oh well move on get over it.


----------



## Flawless440

BruceK;1955274 said:


> Just curious what do you like to listen to when you are out plowing. I keep finding myself migrating to talk radio but other times I throw on a classic rock station. Listening to punk new wave stuff (which I really like) tends to make me a little reckless (dented rear bumper) so I usually stay away from that in the dark hours but find it fun during the day. I have Sirius in the truck so there are lots of choices.


Howard Stern... If im in my truck
most salting events im in a different truck, morning radio shows


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1955274 said:


> Just curious what do you like to listen to when you are out plowing. I keep finding myself migrating to talk radio but other times I throw on a classic rock station. Listening to punk new wave stuff (which I really like) tends to make me a little reckless (dented rear bumper) so I usually stay away from that in the dark hours but find it fun during the day. I have Sirius in the truck so there are lots of choices.


Half the time the radio is not on. the other half I listen to country.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mario and Mahon, care to share your contacts for salt at those numbers? We got cut off in Wooster, less than 15 tons sitting. The best I can find right now is like 180 a ton! Pisses me off that we had 5 loads ordered and they said no problem last week when they took our damn money.

Edit
Just got off the phone with Henderson, they've got salt coming Monday, still at 80 a ton. Trying to get on their list for delivery, less than 20 bucks from Columbus to Wooster!


----------



## Young Pup

Valentines day is looking a little white.


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1955274 said:


> Just curious what do you like to listen to when you are out plowing. I keep finding myself migrating to talk radio but other times I throw on a classic rock station. Listening to punk new wave stuff (which I really like) tends to make me a little reckless (dented rear bumper) so I usually stay away from that in the dark hours but find it fun during the day. I have Sirius in the truck so there are lots of choices.


Seem to get stuck on coast to coast in the middle of the night. Gets s o weird I just can't turn away. Otherwise, country or talk radio. Just discovered that the XM in my truck is still working. Must be overlap from the previous owner, but of course, it's in the truck I don't plow with.


----------



## BruceK

cwby_ram;1955464 said:


> Seem to get stuck on coast to coast in the middle of the night. Gets s o weird I just can't turn away. Otherwise, country or talk radio. Just discovered that the XM in my truck is still working. Must be overlap from the previous owner, but of course, it's in the truck I don't plow with.


I listen to that sometimes too. Did you hear the interview with Janice Joplin's manager a couple weeks ago. He was promoting his book but his stories were cool.


----------



## cwby_ram

BruceK;1955563 said:


> I listen to that sometimes too. Did you hear the interview with Janice Joplin's manager a couple weeks ago. He was promoting his book but his stories were cool.


Must have missed that one. I've only caught the tail end on the last couple events. Didn't get in the truck til 3:30 or 4. Weird stuff, but I find it entertaining. At least in the middle of the night.


----------



## BruceK

Dayton Intellicast saying 3-9" monday Tuesday. time will tell.


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1955274 said:


> Just curious what do you like to listen to when you are out plowing. I keep finding myself migrating to talk radio but other times I throw on a classic rock station. Listening to punk new wave stuff (which I really like) tends to make me a little reckless (dented rear bumper) so I usually stay away from that in the dark hours but find it fun during the day. I have Sirius in the truck so there are lots of choices.


my main truck has no radio  I listen to pavement scraping it makes the night drag on. i need to wire the new one i got up.


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1955589 said:


> my main truck has no radio  I listen to pavement scraping it makes the night drag on. i need to wire the new one i got up.


Better get on that before monday


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1955590 said:


> Better get on that before monday


u know anything about them? i think its just matching same collored wires


----------



## cwby_ram

Fannin76;1955589 said:


> my main truck has no radio  I listen to pavement scraping it makes the night drag on. i need to wire the new one i got up.


Did that for awhile. Had to sing to myself. Could only handle that for so long...



BruceK;1955584 said:


> Dayton Intellicast saying 3-9" monday Tuesday. time will tell.


Those maps sure are pretty. Realize it's a long ways off yet, but haven't seen any mention of it around here. Be interesting to see how the maps move over the next couple days.

As a side note, anybody know of an android app that lets you look at the model maps? Looked around last night and found some European ones, but nothing for US. Maybe they don't exist.


----------



## cwby_ram

Fannin76;1955603 said:


> u know anything about them? i think its just matching same collored wires


It's pretty easy Aaron. If you're coming from a factory radio, they sell an adapter harness at Meijer or Walmart or places like that for a few bucks that makes it easier. Then just matching colors. If it's already aftermarket, should just be matching colors.


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1955603 said:


> u know anything about them? i think its just matching same collored wires


Yeah what cwby said just matching wires as long as you have the aftermarket harness


----------



## Fannin76

cwby_ram;1955607 said:


> It's pretty easy Aaron. If you're coming from a factory radio, they sell an adapter harness at Meijer or Walmart or places like that for a few bucks that makes it easier. Then just matching colors. If it's already aftermarket, should just be matching colors.


went from aftermarket to aftermarket have the harness


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1955623 said:


> went from aftermarket to aftermarket have the harness


Piece of cake. Just make sure all your connections are tight


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1955626 said:


> Piece of cake. Just make sure all your connections are tight


itll be nice to jam out to k99 all night


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1955605 said:


> Did that for awhile. Had to sing to myself. Could only handle that for so long...
> 
> Those maps sure are pretty. Realize it's a long ways off yet, but haven't seen any mention of it around here. Be interesting to see how the maps move over the next couple days.
> 
> As a side note, anybody know of an android app that lets you look at the model maps? Looked around last night and found some European ones, but nothing for US. Maybe they don't exist.


Eric Elwell made a post on FB about the storm next Tuesday. As far as models I just use the ones I use on the computer to access them on my phone. I have not found any apps as well.


----------



## WALKERS

A foot of Snow in Cincinnati :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1955646 said:


> A foot of Snow in Cincinnati :laughing::laughing::laughing::


Here is the 12z map:waving:


----------



## [email protected]

I'm calling it now. 4" in Columbus.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1955658 said:


> I'm calling it now. 4" in Columbus.


You are brave. That is rain right?  :laughing:


----------



## Flawless440

anything going on tonight? ? Timeline?


----------



## Young Pup

My original thoughts is that it would start between 5am and 7am. but Looking at radar I may be way off.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1955652 said:


> Here is the 12z map:waving:


It's already pulling north.....shocking :laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1955679 said:


> My original thoughts is that it would start between 5am and 7am. but Looking at radar I may be way off.


I thought the same thing but radar looks quite different. I just picked up 600 gallons of a premium liquid deicer today. Looking forward to experimenting with it during these colder temps.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1955681 said:


> It's already pulling north.....shocking :laughing:


Nah, tonight it will be up in Canada. LOL


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1955394 said:


> Mario and Mahon, care to share your contacts for salt at those numbers? We got cut off in Wooster, less than 15 tons sitting. The best I can find right now is like 180 a ton! Pisses me off that we had 5 loads ordered and they said no problem last week when they took our damn money.
> 
> Edit
> Just got off the phone with Henderson, they've got salt coming Monday, still at 80 a ton. Trying to get on their list for delivery, less than 20 bucks from Columbus to Wooster!


Best of luck with Henderson. They have a Shi* ton of salt on the ground there. I'm 20 minutes from that pile, and ordered through a middle man that pulls off their pile. Truepointe is who I ordered through. $120 a ton. Sorry but Henderson does nothing but give you a run around. One day they have salt, next day they say call back in a couple days.

I'm actually picking up salt from Henderson's pile on Friday, but had to order through Truepointe


----------



## davisons4season

Ordered some from my guy today @$125/ton but its got magnesium mixed in. Supposed to have it by this weekend or moday.


----------



## WALKERS

Young Pup;1955652 said:


> Here is the 12z map:waving:


We will see!!!
What day is that for?


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1955679 said:


> My original thoughts is that it would start between 5am and 7am. but Looking at radar I may be way off.


Sounds correct. I saw coming in at 5am and very scattered until around noonish. Heading out to salt lots around midnight


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1955750 said:


> We will see!!!
> What day is that for?


Basically 48 hours worth of snowfall from Monday 1pm to Wednesday 1pm. Give it two more hours and I am sure it will be different.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1955783 said:


> Basically 48 hours worth of snowfall from Monday 1pm to Wednesday 1pm. Give it two more hours and I am sure it will be different.


We sure are due for a good storm!


----------



## BruceK

Light shower just moved through Dayton are. Pavement is wet.


----------



## Young Pup

Rain or snow shower Bruce?


----------



## Young Pup

Hard to tell if it is drizzle or snow shower here.

Edit: I just went outside, it seems to be a mix


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1955635 said:


> Eric Elwell made a post on FB about the storm next Tuesday. As far as models I just use the ones I use on the computer to access them on my phone. I have not found any apps as well.


Kinda figured that was the case. Just a wild thought late last night.


----------



## WALKERS

We will see Pup.
We have a drizzle and slept down here right now.


----------



## BruceK

Didn't see any snowflakes but I wasn't outside when it was falling. Temp 31°


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1955873 said:


> We will see Pup.
> We have a drizzle and slept down here right now.


Yep, the gfs is about to start so it will be soon to see what tonight's run shows.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1955874 said:


> Didn't see any snowflakes but I wasn't outside when it was falling. Temp 31°


Very cool.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1955881 said:


> Yep, the gfs is about to start so it will be soon to see what tonight's run shows.


Keep us posted JP


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1955911 said:


> Keep us posted JP


Not quite there yet. only out to hour 108. on a side note, you guys will have to continue to put up with my updates. I did not win the powerball. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1955919 said:


> Not quite there yet. only out to hour 108. on a side note, you guys will have to continue to put up with my updates. I did not win the powerball. :laughing::laughing:


I didn't take mine to be scanned yet...didn't want to get mugged with the winning ticket


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1955927 said:


> I didn't take mine to be scanned yet...didn't want to get mugged with the winning ticket


Got them off the news.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1955932 said:


> Got them off the news.


lol I'm holding out hope. so I just take them to get scanned


----------



## Young Pup

Ok the model page is running behind the snow map page. With that said so far it looks too stay cold enough for all snow. It has come south a bit looking at the snow map page.


----------



## allseasons87

4 AM salt here


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1955941 said:


> 4 AM salt here


Think I am going out at 3 am


----------



## BruceK

YP is the rain mix line at the bottom of the yellow zone on this map?


----------



## [email protected]

Just got in from salting. The wet ground made for a quick brine. Out again at 8am to check


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1956011 said:


> Just got in from salting. The wet ground made for a quick brine. Out again at 8am to check


Planning on rolling out here in about half an hour.
It's snowing pretty good here.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1955962 said:


> YP is the rain mix line at the bottom of the yellow zone on this map?


No the snow/rain line would be well south down almost near the gulf coast on this run.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1956013 said:


> Planning on rolling out here in about half an hour.
> It's snowing pretty good here.


Truck is warming up.  Street is covered over.


----------



## born2farm

Nothing up this way to speak of. A few flurries is all. The wind has all the wet pavement dried up too. Guess we will keep checking


----------



## born2farm

Musta jinxed myself. Snowing pretty good here now


----------



## muffy189

No snow here but boy is it slick out there


----------



## Fannin76

I just checked outfront dry as can ube


----------



## magneto259

We salted everything I got here. Half inch or so freezing to the surface.


----------



## BruceK

Didn't set the alarm after seeing the midnight radar. Predicted correctly, our pavement is dry. Doubt anything will change after sunrise.


----------



## Young Pup

Hit all my places. Had either snow or ice on them. Or both. Went back by and checked them, they are wet so it is time for a nap. I was sleeping good when the alarm went off earlier. Guess I should not have taken all the meds to knock me out. LOL Check back later on.


----------



## cwby_ram

Salted everything good. Anywhere from a quarter inch to an inch here. Could have gotten away with pushing some of them I think, but the salt is biting pretty well, so we'll see. Time for a nap, check it all again later on. If we can get some sun to help the salt out, that'd be great!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Got about an inch of fluffy stuff here, scraped real quick and sprinkled salt. Working great, even keeping up with the little bit of leftover that's still coming down.


----------



## muffy189

Had a nice full salt run this morning. Gotta love the easy mornings like this


----------



## born2farm

Were still getting snow squalls. Salted most stuff twice. Now were pushing some that don't normally get salt. On the plus side the sun is now out


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1956200 said:


> Were still getting snow squalls. Salted most stuff twice. Now were pushing some that don't normally get salt. On the plus side the sun is now out


Keeps squallin here too. No Sun but burning off.


----------



## Young Pup

Two hour nap, went back out to salt a call in a little bit ago. Sun was out, back to cloudy and the winds are picking up.


----------



## Flawless440

Sucks out of salt.... buddy's at Rain One sold me a few of their good treated tons...
Good to have business relationships


----------



## Young Pup

Boy that storm went way south.  I mean it is down along the gulf coast then shoots up the apps. Here is a map. Geez. LOL


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1956228 said:


> Sucks out of salt.... buddy's at Rain One sold me a few of their good treated tons...
> Good to have business relationships


I was told they some for sale. A bit pricey but good salt. $150?

Call Alex at truepointe. Tell him I sent you. $120 picked up, $125 delivered


----------



## Young Pup

Before a panic sets in, this storm is fine where it is at. Better than going north and not being able to come south. I am reading that to toss this run of the gfs too. So still I am not unhappy where it is on this run.


----------



## BruceK

That is such a drastic change from the previous 4 runs on the GFS I would tend to ignore it to until it confirms or not on the next run. The model must think the blocking in the southeast is going to weaken. I wonder if this is also showing up on the canadian model, guess I'll take a look.


----------



## BruceK

Yup, the Canadian GEM shows it further south now too. Poor Boston could get slammed again with this.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

I know of a place down in Portsmouth 78 picked up. Msg me if you need info.


----------



## racer47

im about out myself .where in Portsmouth can I get some . I sent you a pm thanks in advance ussmileyflag


----------



## Young Pup

I know some of asked about Rich Appuzo. Here is an update.

http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fu...eat-brain-cancer/305321#.VN0SygwNB0I.facebook


----------



## Fannin76

ok guys andbe.ng a small business I .run out of my apartment. do u guys know what percent of my rent I can write off?


----------



## magneto259

I know you can take a home office deduction but not sure on the rent. I run my business out of my house and my accountant never said I could write off some of my house payment.


----------



## fortydegnorth

magneto259;1956558 said:


> I know you can take a home office deduction but not sure on the rent. I run my business out of my house and my accountant never said I could write off some of my house payment.


The way I understand it is, if you have a dedicated home office you can calculate the square footage of the office. Once you figure the square footage you just calculate the percentage of square feet it occupies from your total home square footage and that percentage is what you can write off on your utilities and other odd expenses. So if your house is 1500 sq ft and your office is 150 sq ft you could write off 10% of all your utilities for the year as well as any office expenses. Not sure it counts if you rent but I can't see why not. Probably best to ask an accountant.


----------



## Bossman 92

magneto259;1956558 said:


> I know you can take a home office deduction but not sure on the rent. I run my business out of my house and my accountant never said I could write off some of my house payment.


I may be mistaken but I THINK you can write off some of your house payment. The way it was explained to me was you could write it off but if you ever sell your home you have to add it back in as income. My SIL is a CPA and that's how I THINK she explained it to us. Idk I have been up since yesterday morning at 630


----------



## Flawless440

You can write off the percentage of sqft of your house that you use for the business


----------



## magneto259

Bossman 92;1956576 said:


> I may be mistaken but I THINK you can write off some of your house payment. The way it was explained to me was you could write it off but if you ever sell your home you have to add it back in as income. My SIL is a CPA and that's how I THINK she explained it to us. Idk I have been up since yesterday morning at 630


What a crock! They try to get you for every nickle they can.


----------



## Fannin76

even though I'm a sole proprietor? my thought was I'm atechnically the business iit's my expense as the business right?


----------



## born2farm

Anyone have a 8ft push box or skid steer blade they are looking to get rid of? We keep tearing our blade up, so I'm looking for something just to finish out the year.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Fannin76;1956661 said:


> even though I'm a sole proprietor? my thought was I'm atechnically the business iit's my expense as the business right?


You can write-off anything you want, just don't call us if you get audited. :waving:


----------



## Totallawncare

I have a brand new 8' buyers pusher for a skid steer. We bought it as a back up $2,500 if you want it. I am about a hour or so from you, shoot me a email [email protected]


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1956724 said:


> You can write-off anything you want, just don't call us if you get audited. :waving:


I guess I could write of my mileage
Iinstead


----------



## fortydegnorth

Fannin76;1956758 said:


> I guess I could write of my mileage
> Iinstead


Or in addition too. I'd ask someone professional about the rent. Always write off mileage or depreciate the vehicle. Don't forget things like work clothes and maintenance items, they add up. I don't trust myself so I've been paying an accountant for 18 years.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1956621 said:


> You can write off the percentage of sqft of your house that you use for the business


Correct on that


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1956768 said:


> Or in addition too. I'd ask someone professional about the rent. Always write off mileage or depreciate the vehicle. Don't forget things like work clothes and maintenance items, they add up. I don't trust myself so I've been paying an accountant for 18 years.


our fear on the mileage is we didn't detail every mile. I just know the miles that were put on the ywork truck.


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1956797 said:


> our fear on the mileage is we didn't detail every mile. I just know miles were put on the ywork truck.


We get an oil change on all the trucks on the 1st of January to keep record on mileage and show proof if an audit came about. Just guesstimate the personal miles used I guess?


----------



## Fannin76

allseasons87;1956804 said:


> We get an oil change on all the trucks on the 1st of January to keep record on mileage and show proof if an audit came about. Just guesstimate the personal miles used I guess?


no I know exactly the miles put on. I only use it for work. any work related thing from going to get ink to plowing


----------



## Flawless440

I have herd of people writing off the craziest things..

Every lunch and dinner
County club memberships
boats, condos, u name it


----------



## Young Pup

Hello southern storm, and hello Boston. Wow, we just can't get a break.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1956896 said:


> Hello southern storm, and hello Boston. Wow, we just can't get a break.


are we getting any?


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1956898 said:


> are we getting any?


It is still staying south. At 7pm Tuesday it is off the coast. This is going to change again. It really is not even being sampled yet.


----------



## procuts0103

Haven't slept a full night in my bed in 10 days. Been moving snow or salting or plowing.... I'm dog tired and yet I'm pissed cause we are not gonna get slammed. Wtf is wrong with me?


Edit: Btw. Why are these idiot odot guys spreading salt this morning on DRY roads????


----------



## [email protected]

So what's the timing and accumulation for Saturday's snow here in Columbus?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Spot salted this morning for the little bit of drifting we had overnight. 

What's the word for tomorrow? It sure is cold enough that if it snows it'll build up and stick.


----------



## BruceK

It is amazing how the Monday Tuesday forecast has shifted the next storm so far south. We may not even get a dusting from this. Guess we will get plenty of sleep next week.


----------



## Young Pup

It should start snowing in the north in the morning spreading southward through the afternoon. The gfs is up and running now.

Edit: gfs has it starting between 5 and 7 in the north and late morning central and south.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1957182 said:


> It should start snowing in the north in the morning spreading southward through the afternoon. The gfs is up and running now.
> 
> Edit: gfs has it starting between 5 and 7 in the north and late morning central and south.


Am I correct in saying it'll be around 1" in the city?


----------



## WALKERS

Local guys don't know anything yet. It's still two days away which is like a year for them. They will wait till half a day before and call the buddy in Indiana and find out how much and which way....Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1957348 said:


> Am I correct in saying it'll be around 1" in the city?


Yes, don't be surprised if some spots get more than an inch with tomorrow's snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Boy it's gonna get coldddddd! Don't mind the snow, but -20 wind chills ain't gonna be too enjoyable!


----------



## Bossman 92

I hate these super cold temps but I am looking forward to seeing how this Mineral brine/beet juice combo handles the job. We sprayed several lots yesterday morning with a couple different mixtures and now I want to see if they will do anything with this snow tomorrow. I did a side by side comparison on one of our lots with rock salt and liquid. Liquid kicked rock salts azz yesterday and melted it off in just minuets. 2 of the accounts are closed tomorrow so it will be interesting to see if the residual has any effect without any traffic.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1957483 said:


> Yes, don't be surprised if some spots get more than an inch with tomorrow's snow.


It looks to be a hit or miss type snow with pockets of 2-3" and other places only see an inch or less. If I am reading the maps correct. Lol


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1957512 said:


> It looks to be a hit or miss type snow with pockets of 2-3" and other places only see an inch or less. If I am reading the maps correct. Lol


Yep, and the 2 to 3 spots are closer to you guys. But the possibility is there for us down our way as well. The winners will be who gets under one of the heavier squalls.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1957509 said:


> I hate these super cold temps but I am looking forward to seeing how this Mineral brine/beet juice combo handles the job. We sprayed several lots yesterday morning with a couple different mixtures and now I want to see if they will do anything with this snow tomorrow. I did a side by side comparison on one of our lots with rock salt and liquid. Liquid kicked rock salts azz yesterday and melted it off in just minuets. 2 of the accounts are closed tomorrow so it will be interesting to see if the residual has any effect without any traffic.


Just hosed down and mixed about 18 tons with mineral well brine & beet juice. Bring on the cold temps! Our lots will be wet when other lots aren't!


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1957519 said:


> Just hosed down and mixed about 18 tons with mineral well brine & beet juice. Bring on the cold temps! Our lots will be wet when other lots aren't!


Not everyone has the type of equipment or space you may have. I'll make due with my homemade prewetter and 7500lbs of bagged salt lol


----------



## CELandscapes

allseasons87;1957519 said:


> Just hosed down and mixed about 18 tons with mineral well brine & beet juice. Bring on the cold temps! Our lots will be wet when other lots aren't!


Good luck with the beet juice.


----------



## allseasons87

CELandscapes;1957560 said:


> Good luck with the beet juice.


What do you mean by that? Been using this same mixture for 4 years now...


----------



## CELandscapes

allseasons87;1957577 said:


> What do you mean by that? Been using this same mixture for 4 years now...


You don't have an issue with it under a certain temp?


----------



## allseasons87

CELandscapes;1957594 said:


> You don't have an issue with it under a certain temp?


Its not beet juice alone we treat our stockpile with. It's mixed with mineral well brine (liquid calcium chloride). I'm not sure what beet juice will do on it's own, but with this mix we had no issues with burn off and residual last winter when we got those -10 days.


----------



## CELandscapes

allseasons87;1957601 said:


> Its not beet juice alone we treat our stockpile with. It's mixed with mineral well brine (liquid calcium chloride). I'm not sure what beet juice will do on it's own, but with this mix we had no issues with burn off and residual last winter when we got those -10 days.


Ah I see. I missed that in the post. I'm using brine with magic mixed in. It's amazing how well it works with cold temps.


----------



## allseasons87

CELandscapes;1957606 said:


> Ah I see. I missed that in the post. I'm using brine with magic mixed in. It's amazing how well it works with cold temps.


Basically it's about the same as magic, just a lot cheaper. Around $120 for a 275 gallon tote.


----------



## CELandscapes

allseasons87;1957615 said:


> Basically it's about the same as magic, just a lot cheaper. Around $120 for a 275 gallon tote.


Holy crap. That would be amazing


----------



## magneto259

I can get mineral brine right around the corner from me for .10 cents per gallon. I used it the last 2 years but didn't setup my liquid rig on my other truck this season.


----------



## allseasons87

magneto259;1957701 said:


> I can get mineral brine right around the corner from me for .10 cents per gallon. I used it the last 2 years but didn't setup my liquid rig on my other truck this season.


Where's that at?


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1957519 said:


> Just hosed down and mixed about 18 tons with mineral well brine & beet juice. Bring on the cold temps! Our lots will be wet when other lots aren't!


Yes sir!! We treated our salt last time it got balls cold but we also have 1000 gallons to spray. Kinda want to wait until Sunday morning to spray some lots if we can.

Btw anyone who hasn't seen American Sniper.....you have to check it out!! Great American movie!


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1957518 said:


> Yep, and the 2 to 3 spots are closer to you guys. But the possibility is there for us down our way as well. The winners will be who gets under one of the heavier squalls.


Where the heck is this snow coming from already????


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I heard that the snow may be back in the cards for us monday night into tuesday, anyone else see this? I haven't seen any models that show this shift, but they are models and have been wrong before.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1957751 said:


> Where the heck is this snow coming from already????


the models did show some light snow up that way for late tonight. so it seems to be a little early.


----------



## Young Pup

GreenAcresIrr.;1957752 said:


> I heard that the snow may be back in the cards for us monday night into tuesday, anyone else see this? I haven't seen any models that show this shift, but they are models and have been wrong before.


Not quite yet that I am aware of.


----------



## Young Pup

GreenAcresIrr.;1957752 said:


> I heard that the snow may be back in the cards for us monday night into tuesday, anyone else see this? I haven't seen any models that show this shift, but they are models and have been wrong before.





Young Pup;1957768 said:


> Not quite yet that I am aware of.


After viewing the 12z to the 0z there is a shift north but it still goes off the coast. Let's see what tomorrow brings. And the rest of the runs tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

Josh's take for the weekend.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=525


----------



## [email protected]

Jim GayAnal nailed it. .9" for cbus this morning. Hitting salt about 5am


----------



## born2farm

Well what a wasted night of no sleep. Been calling for snow since 1am. Up every hour to check. Still doing nothing and not seeing much on radar


----------



## magneto259

Same here. That was sleeping in for me. Lol


----------



## Flawless440

So is there snow today?? Timeline? 

Flurries out east now...


Need to start treating my salt... 
We're do I get the liquid? R u sprayING in a backpack sprayer or using a fertilizer sprayer? I don't want to put that crap in my fertilizer sprayer..


----------



## born2farm

Snowing pretty good here at the moment but melting off on contact


----------



## procuts0103

Flawless440;1957922 said:


> So is there snow today?? Timeline?
> 
> Flurries out east now...
> 
> Need to start treating my salt...
> We're do I get the liquid? R u sprayING in a backpack sprayer or using a fertilizer sprayer? I don't want to put that crap in my fertilizer sprayer..


No flurries here. Good 2 plus inches! Been out all morning


----------



## novawagonmaster

Snowing like a mother right now in Madison!


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1957922 said:


> So is there snow today?? Timeline?
> 
> Flurries out east now...
> 
> Need to start treating my salt...
> We're do I get the liquid? R u sprayING in a backpack sprayer or using a fertilizer sprayer? I don't want to put that crap in my fertilizer sprayer..


Spraying it out of a 275 gallon tote with a trash pump. 7-10 gallons per ton.


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1958031 said:


> Spraying it out of a 275 gallon tote with a trash pump. 7-10 gallons per ton.


Where do we get the liquid?


----------



## Bossman 92

[email protected];1958100 said:


> Where do we get the liquid?


Not sure where all seasons gets his but I have been buying it off Pinnacle off 71 for a couple years now. They have mineral well brine, beet juice and then a mixture of each.

Works very well when sprayed onto salt


----------



## allseasons87

Pinnacle property maintenance


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;1958106 said:


> Not sure where all seasons gets his but I have been buying it off Pinnacle off 71 for a couple years now. They have mineral well brine, beet juice and then a mixture of each.
> 
> Works very well when sprayed onto salt


How does it work if you're running liquid only?


----------



## allseasons87

CELandscapes;1958337 said:


> How does it work if you're running liquid only?


Like fire on ice!


----------



## procuts0103

Can you burn off an inch of snow?


----------



## Bossman 92

CELandscapes;1958337 said:


> How does it work if you're running liquid only?


We are running both treated rock and liquid.


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1958364 said:


> Can you burn off an inch of snow?


We sprayed roughly 60 gpa and burned off 3/4" of snow while it was snowing like hell two days ago. And it burnt it off in 15 minuets....,so yea you can burn off an inch


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1958357 said:


> Like fire on ice!


In July.....


----------



## allseasons87

That was a cold & windy 12 hr run... Guys are gonna do cleanup at 4 AM.


----------



## procuts0103

Anyone have a newer duramax with the dpf filter? Thinking about letting it idle for a few hours while I take a nap. Should be ok right??


----------



## Fannin76

man Tuesday if we aren't getting snow I may go plow at lake cumberland my family lives down there and they are getting 4-6 inches I could probably make some dough lol


----------



## muffy189

Well they missed this one too, called for 1 to 3 and we ended up with 5... It's all good when they miss it that way


----------



## born2farm

Only got 2 but the 30mph wind made for 0 visibility. By far worst driving conditions I've ever been in. 4 am cleanups next


----------



## allseasons87

Fannin76;1958502 said:


> man Tuesday if we aren't getting snow I may go plow at lake cumberland my family lives down there and they are getting 4-6 inches I could probably make some dough lol


We go down to Monticello KY every year. Love it down there.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

My guys wanted to load up the 2 skids and a plow truck and chase the snow if we didnt get any this time around.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Snowed hard, blew around and then melted. Repeat that about 5 times and here we are with basically a grass dusting. Didn't salt a thing and it doesn't look like we will. Bummer. Hope we get a couple in the next few weeks.....been a dud down here so far this year.


----------



## Young Pup

I am going back out in a bit. don't really want to be out there at 4am.  But I might have to. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Hold on to your shorts. The storm is trending back n/w.


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;1958490 said:


> Anyone have a newer duramax with the dpf filter? Thinking about letting it idle for a few hours while I take a nap. Should be ok right??


It should be fine. My buddy turned his lly off during the homeshow in Dayton and it won't start. Any suggestions?


----------



## Young Pup

For comparison, here is what the 12z looked like.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1958582 said:


> For comparison, here is what the 12z looked like.


Keep Rollin north!!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1958586 said:


> Keep Rollin north!!


Yep, be interesting to see the gfs. But I want to go back out. LOL Now I will wait.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1958588 said:


> Yep, be interesting to see the gfs. But I want to go back out. LOL Now I will wait.


Wait till those Monday night runs!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1958599 said:


> Wait till those Monday night runs!


I would say tomorrow's noon runs should give us a real good idea of what the heck will happen. Someone just posted, watch this thing cut to the n/w and nail Chicago??? LOL


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1958604 said:


> I would say tomorrow's noon runs should give us a real good idea of what the heck will happen. Someone just posted, watch this thing cut to the n/w and nail Chicago??? LOL


Ummm...no haha


----------



## allseasons87

0z [email protected] 48hr gives us some action


----------



## Young Pup

Gfs is coming north. 54 hour snow map from 0z and 66 from 12z


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1958620 said:


> Ummm...no haha


LOL who knows.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1958637 said:


> LOL who knows.


Nobody knows anymore...


----------



## cwby_ram

Well I'm done. Nothing is open until Monday, but I scraped them all and got some salt down. It was starting to bite, so hopefully the sun tomorrow will get it finished off. Happy to be in for the night, it's frigid out!


----------



## [email protected]

Going to assemble my pre wetter tomorrow. Will post pics and materials list once I try it out!!!


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1958686 said:


> Going to assemble my pre wetter tomorrow. Will post pics and materials list once I try it out!!!


I'll be interested to see that!


----------



## [email protected]

Where did this snow come from for Monday night? They're calling for 1-3" before midnight? Another clipper?


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1958686 said:


> Going to assemble my pre wetter tomorrow. Will post pics and materials list once I try it out!!!


Pre wet ftw! What size pump/tank?


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1958751 said:


> Where did this snow come from for Monday night? They're calling for 1-3" before midnight? Another clipper?


No, it is from the storm coming back north from the south.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a snow map. Maybe 1 to 3 high end 2 to 4????


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1958902 said:


> No, it is from the storm coming back north from the south.


What are you seeing out of this storm?


----------



## Bossman 92

Bossman 92;1958911 said:


> What are you seeing out of this storm?


Never mind you posted while I was asking thanks


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1958911 said:


> What are you seeing out of this storm?


For here, I think 1 to 3 maybe 2 to 4 high end. It just depends on where this sets up out west later on today.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx

See the snow out west and the precip in Texas, that should hook up.


----------



## rnolloth88

Young Pup;1958909 said:


> Here is a snow map. Maybe 1 to 3 high end 2 to 4????


I'll take that down towards Cincy. We haven't had a plowable snow yet. I'd like to get at least one good 3-4 inch plow in before spring.lol


----------



## BruceK

I think this has potential to shift a little more north putting Dayton in 3-6" TERRITORY BUT RIGHT NOW IT SHOWS 1-3"


----------



## CELandscapes

BruceK;1958917 said:


> I think this has potential to shift a little more north putting Dayton in 3-6" TERRITORY BUT RIGHT NOW IT SHOWS 1-3"


I like the way you think


----------



## WALKERS

Here is what we are suppose to get we will see????


----------



## Young Pup

rnolloth88;1958915 said:


> I'll take that down towards Cincy. We haven't had a plowable snow yet. I'd like to get at least one good 3-4 inch plow in before spring.lol


I think you are looking good down there. Just want a slight more jog to the north for us in Central Ohio.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1958917 said:


> I think this has potential to shift a little more north putting Dayton in 3-6" TERRITORY BUT RIGHT NOW IT SHOWS 1-3"


Bruce, we need to keep an eye on where this sets up out west. The further north it sets up the better for us.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1958932 said:


> Here is what we are suppose to get we will see????


Nice enjoy it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Boy they screwed that forecast up. NOAA said 1-3, ended up with 6. I love this powder though. I'll take 6 inches of this before 2 inches of the concrete crap.

Allseasons, you and everyone else were right. The Snowplow shovels are for sure worth the money. I ordered one last week, and it never showed up. FedEx showed it has been delivered. I sent them an email but haven't heard anything back yet. So I went to a local store that has them and bought myself a 30 inch. I'll never use anything else again. Once they respond I think I'm going to try to get them to downgrade my 30 inch order to a 24 to use for hard pack. I really want to try a 36 but I'm not sure if my 145 pounds has enough uph to push it.


----------



## Flawless440

What time is it starting/ending??

Need to plan


----------



## Young Pup

Models are showing late morning early afternoon start. Ending Early Tuesday am 1 to 3 am???? This is all off the models. The numbers I posted above for totals are for it pulling a little more north than projected at this time too. One model of the afternoon package has it a little further north. The euro will be running soon.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Do you think anything of significance will make it far enough north to get Wooster JP? I'm debating on heading south to help keep up in Athens.


----------



## Flawless440

John_DeereGreen;1958957 said:


> Boy they screwed that forecast up. NOAA said 1-3, ended up with 6. I love this powder though. I'll take 6 inches of this before 2 inches of the concrete crap.
> 
> Allseasons, you and everyone else were right. The Snowplow shovels are for sure worth the money. I ordered one last week, and it never showed up. FedEx showed it has been delivered. I sent them an email but haven't heard anything back yet. So I went to a local store that has them and bought myself a 30 inch. I'll never use anything else again. Once they respond I think I'm going to try to get them to downgrade my 30 inch order to a 24 to use for hard pack. I really want to try a 36 but I'm not sure if my 145 pounds has enough uph to push it.


Hard pack, I have a few heavy all steel shovels


----------



## BruceK

JDG it's too early to make that call, a small shift north could have consequences in Wooster.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1959019 said:


> Do you think anything of significance will make it far enough north to get Wooster JP? I'm debating on heading south to help keep up in Athens.


No, unless this thing makes a drastic north push no way. Heck we might be lucky to get anything. If this drops south a bit then cmh is out.


----------



## Young Pup

The euro is of no help. Have to watch how this unfolds out to the west.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1958957 said:


> Boy they screwed that forecast up. NOAA said 1-3, ended up with 6. I love this powder though. I'll take 6 inches of this before 2 inches of the concrete crap.
> 
> Allseasons, you and everyone else were right. The Snowplow shovels are for sure worth the money. I ordered one last week, and it never showed up. FedEx showed it has been delivered. I sent them an email but haven't heard anything back yet. So I went to a local store that has them and bought myself a 30 inch. I'll never use anything else again. Once they respond I think I'm going to try to get them to downgrade my 30 inch order to a 24 to use for hard pack. I really want to try a 36 but I'm not sure if my 145 pounds has enough uph to push it.


Yeah they're so nice. Spray Pam on the blade to keep snow off. We have 2 of the 36's, and our smaller guy has no problem with it.


----------



## racer47

looks like the new wide out is going to get a good workout . cant wait .we have only had 1 plowable event this year. I have had a lot of salt events. good luck out their everybody , thanks for all the good maps young pup. I think I will call in some help on sidewalks this storm .


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1958957 said:


> Boy they screwed that forecast up. NOAA said 1-3, ended up with 6. I love this powder though. I'll take 6 inches of this before 2 inches of the concrete crap.
> 
> Allseasons, you and everyone else were right. The Snowplow shovels are for sure worth the money. I ordered one last week, and it never showed up. FedEx showed it has been delivered. I sent them an email but haven't heard anything back yet. So I went to a local store that has them and bought myself a 30 inch. I'll never use anything else again. Once they respond I think I'm going to try to get them to downgrade my 30 inch order to a 24 to use for hard pack. I really want to try a 36 but I'm not sure if my 145 pounds has enough uph to push it.


Did you try flipping the shovel over and using the back side to scrape up hard pack? Works wonders


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1959027 said:


> No, unless this thing makes a drastic north push no way. Heck we might be lucky to get anything. If this drops south a bit then cmh is out.


Thumbs Up



allseasons87;1959031 said:


> Yeah they're so nice. Spray Pam on the blade to keep snow off. We have 2 of the 36's, and our smaller guy has no problem with it.


Maybe I'll get one of those too. One of my guys is already trying to take it out of my truck for himself. Haha.



born2farm;1959101 said:


> Did you try flipping the shovel over and using the back side to scrape up hard pack? Works wonders


No, but I've got some more on my driveway to try it with. Haha thanks for making giving me the motivation to go back outside in this weather. I can't believe I'm this excited over a damn snow shovel.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1959118 said:


> Thumbs Up
> 
> Maybe I'll get one of those too. One of my guys is already trying to take it out of my truck for himself. Haha.
> 
> No, but I've got some more on my driveway to try it with. Haha thanks for making giving me the motivation to go back outside in this weather. I can't believe I'm this excited over a damn snow shovel.


I think were up to 6 of them now. We fought over them too so I just bought more in 3 different sizes haha. They can definitely take a beating. I believe you can order just the blades off their website if you wanna try the 36 out. Its so fast


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1959144 said:


> I think were up to 6 of them now. We fought over them too so I just bought more in 3 different sizes haha. They can definitely take a beating. I believe you can order just the blades off their website if you wanna try the 36 out. Its so fast


I see them on the website for just the blades. We really don't have enough walks to justify anything bigger than a 30, but in light snows like the one we had yesterday it would be nice. I think I'll get a 48 if I do anything bigger. Then I can cut it down till it's the right size.


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1958957 said:


> Boy they screwed that forecast up. NOAA said 1-3, ended up with 6. I love this powder though. I'll take 6 inches of this before 2 inches of the concrete crap.
> 
> Allseasons, you and everyone else were right. The Snowplow shovels are for sure worth the money. I ordered one last week, and it never showed up. FedEx showed it has been delivered. I sent them an email but haven't heard anything back yet. So I went to a local store that has them and bought myself a 30 inch. I'll never use anything else again. Once they respond I think I'm going to try to get them to downgrade my 30 inch order to a 24 to use for hard pack. I really want to try a 36 but I'm not sure if my 145 pounds has enough uph to push it.


Just got in from pushing and spraying again. Not sure what we got here some places had 1/2" others had 2' lol. But I have to agree the powder pushes nice. On to this mess tomorrow. How soon till it's on shore and fully sampled Bruce or JP?


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1959181 said:


> Just got in from pushing and spraying again. Not sure what we got here some places had 1/2" others had 2' lol. But I have to agree the powder pushes nice. On to this mess tomorrow. How soon till it's on shore and fully sampled Bruce or JP?


Oh it is on shore. Look back around Missouri.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## Young Pup

Eric Elwell posted this on fb. I think it is still going to be a little further north.


JUST IN: The National Weather Service has issued a WINTER STORM WARNING for much of southern Ohio from Chillicothe south to the Ohio River. A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY has been posted for counties just south of Interstate 70 (not including Columbus). The Alerts go into effect at 5am Monday and continue until 5am Tuesday. 

DETAILS: A winter storm will move south of Ohio over the next 36 hours and will spread snow northward by early afternoon across southern Ohio and into central Ohio by Monday evening. Snowfall amounts will range from 1 to 2inches around 20 miles either side of Interstate 70. As you head south, expected amounts of 3 to 6 inches will be possible from south of Circleville to around Piketon with locally higher amounts possible near the Ohio River. The latest models have continued to show a slight shift nortward in the track of this storm. If newer models trend north again, alerts may be issued farther north. Stay tuned! More details coming up on 10TV News at 6:30pm.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Based on temperatures it looks like it's going to be pretty light and fluffy snow. Gonna sit this one out and let them have fun I think.


----------



## Young Pup

watches and warnings.

http://www.weather.gov/iln/


----------



## BruceK

The jet stream forecast for tomorrow is forecast to run almost perfectly due east across the state. There doesn't seem to be much preventing a slight angling to the northeast. How the models are handling this is yet to be seen. I bet we don't see much change in the 6 pm model run but the midnight run will really tell the story whether it makes an additional northward move. And as YP points out watch the live radar. It seems to be setting up on the Missouri/Iowa line which is a about what GFS showed at noon but there is also some southerly moisture yet to be drawn up into this which could move the center down a bit to which the GFS has predicted.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JP and Bruce...thank you for all the insite. You guys have it figured out just as much if not more than the guys that get paid to do this for a living and still can't get it right.

Without much fail, every time you guys give numbers it's within an inch of what we end up with. Much better than the "forecasts" so far this year.

So thank you!


----------



## BruceK

I really don't know what I'm doing but I know the models aren't perfect.


----------



## [email protected]

Heres the PRE WETTER I built today guys, pics and write up to follow. Oh and I'm going to get a regulator for it right now.


----------



## Fannin76

[email protected];1959297 said:


> Heres the PRE WETTER I built today guys, pics and write up to follow. Oh and I'm going to get a regulator for it right now.


thats bad ass. how much liquid are u carrying and spraying


----------



## jdavis11

Anyone need any bulk salt to get them through the year? I have some available that is treated with magnesium chloride and green dye, we typically use 60-70% of this treated type vs. our regular untreated salt. I am thinking $170/ton and can load your truck if you are interested.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1959232 said:


> JP and Bruce...thank you for all the insite. You guys have it figured out just as much if not more than the guys that get paid to do this for a living and still can't get it right.
> 
> Without much fail, every time you guys give numbers it's within an inch of what we end up with. Much better than the "forecasts" so far this year.
> 
> So thank you!


Your welcome, on my end I will call it luck.


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1958892 said:


> Pre wet ftw! What size pump/tank?


It's a 35 gallon tank with a 2GPM pump regulated down to about 10gallons per ton. Here's some pics:


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1959220 said:


> The jet stream forecast for tomorrow is forecast to run almost perfectly due east across the state. There doesn't seem to be much preventing a slight angling to the northeast. How the models are handling this is yet to be seen. I bet we don't see much change in the 6 pm model run but the midnight run will really tell the story whether it makes an additional northward move. And as YP points out watch the live radar. It seems to be setting up on the Missouri/Iowa line which is a about what GFS showed at noon but there is also some southerly moisture yet to be drawn up into this which could move the center down a bit to which the GFS has predicted.


And it is now interacting. Going to be a huge storm.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

And a pic for the car guys


----------



## [email protected]

Fannin76;1959367 said:


> thats bad ass. how much liquid are u carrying and spraying


Carrying 35 gallons so enough for about 5 ton of rock


----------



## Flawless440

I want to drive the car...

Whats the difference in spraying after it leaves the spinner as oppose to spraying at the spinner??

John and Andy care to chime in


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1959447 said:


> I want to drive the car...
> 
> Whats the difference in spraying after it leaves the spinner as oppose to spraying at the spinner??
> 
> John and Andy care to chime in


Not really a huge difference I would say. The only one I can think of is you Will probably get a better spread hitting it after the spinner. There may be a bit more wasted liquid hitting it after, but it Will be going on the ground which is where you would want it. That's the best way he did above for a tailgate, but for a vbox, I would do one nozzle spraying it as it's coming off the conveyor, & 2 after the spinner.


----------



## allseasons87

And with a vbox to carry enough liquid with you, saddle tanks would work best, but can be pretty pricey


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam snowfall map out to 30 hours.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1959475 said:


> Here is the nam snowfall map out to 30 hours.


Workin it's way up to us!


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1959476 said:


> Workin it's way up to us!


Yep, I was going to go to bed early. Guess I better wait to see the gfs. :laughing:


----------



## WALKERS

Went to the shop to check on everything before the event, AND the Gold truck blew a trans cooler line when I started it. Then the silve truck would not start, loose negative cable to the starter. FIXED. Gold truck was a broken hose clamp $1.06 FIXED. Ready now!! Could have been worse, usually is!! LOL
You felas be careful out there tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

On a un weather related post. Thinking about going to bulk salt on the main truck. Only issue is I have been using the tailgate spreader to spread calcium on some properties. Might have to use a walkbehind on those or use two trucks during the storm to salt/calcium. Normally I handle all the salting and my brother has been out to help with plowing. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1959482 said:


> Went to the shop to check on everything before the event, AND the Gold truck blew a trans cooler line when I started it. Then the silve truck would not start, loose negative cable to the starter. FIXED. Gold truck was a broken hose clamp $1.06 FIXED. Ready now!! Could have been worse, usually is!! LOL
> You felas be careful out there tomorrow.


You too, glad it was easy fixes.


----------



## Young Pup

The nam through 7pm Wednesday.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1959484 said:


> On a un weather related post. Thinking about going to bulk salt on the main truck. Only issue is I have been using the tailgate spreader to spread calcium on some properties. Might have to use a walkbehind on those or use two trucks during the storm to salt/calcium. Normally I handle all the salting and my brother has been out to help with plowing. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


I'm in the same boat as you. Decisions decisions... I'll deff keep the tailgate with wetter on it for small lots, then buy a vbox for our large shopping centers and apartment complexs


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1959484 said:


> On a un weather related post. Thinking about going to bulk salt on the main truck. Only issue is I have been using the tailgate spreader to spread calcium on some properties. Might have to use a walkbehind on those or use two trucks during the storm to salt/calcium. Normally I handle all the salting and my brother has been out to help with plowing. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


I've spread calcium out of our vbox. Just cut the bags open and pour out towards the back. Hopper has to be empty before hand though obviously


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1959505 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Decisions decisions... I'll deff keep the tailgate with wetter on it for small lots, then buy a vbox for our large shopping centers and apartment complexs


Back would feel better with a v box. LOL Got the heat on it now.


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1959512 said:


> I've spread calcium out of our vbox. Just cut the bags open and pour out towards the back. Hopper has to be empty before hand though obviously


Hmnn, I could rearrange the route to do this. Did not think of that.  Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1959457 said:


> Not really a huge difference I would say. The only one I can think of is you Will probably get a better spread hitting it after the spinner. There may be a bit more wasted liquid hitting it after, but it Will be going on the ground which is where you would want it. That's the best way he did above for a tailgate, but for a vbox, I would do one nozzle spraying it as it's coming off the conveyor, & 2 after the spinner.


Yessir it'll spray the ground a bit and add extra juice to the mix!


----------



## Flawless440

These temps have killed 4 truck batteries. 
Dam diesels are so hard on batteries. .I went bulk 5 years ago.. biggest difference in profits. .
No loading bags is great. 
It's a pain storing it and having a skid loader to load it.


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1959525 said:


> These temps have killed 4 truck batteries.
> Dam diesels are so hard on batteries. .I went bulk 5 years ago.. biggest difference in profits. .
> No loading bags is great.
> It's a pain storing it and having a skid loader to load it.


ah if only I had a skid steer. I'm looking to buy a snoex 3000 so I don't have to load 8 bags or less at a time.


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1959525 said:


> These temps have killed 4 truck batteries.
> Dam diesels are so hard on batteries. .I went bulk 5 years ago.. biggest difference in profits. .
> No loading bags is great.
> It's a pain storing it and having a skid loader to load it.


Heres my dilemma:

I need a spot to build a lean to for the bulk
I'd want to treat the bulk salt and obviously load it also so I'll need a skid steer.

Both of which I don't have right now. Suckyyyyyy


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1959505 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Decisions decisions... I'll deff keep the tailgate with wetter on it for small lots, then buy a vbox for our large shopping centers and apartment complexs


Once you go vbox, you will never load your tailgate spreader again lol. Mines sitting in the shop collecting dust.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1959525 said:


> These temps have killed 4 truck batteries.
> Dam diesels are so hard on batteries. .I went bulk 5 years ago.. biggest difference in profits. .
> No loading bags is great.
> It's a pain storing it and having a skid loader to load it.


We were using a mt52 with a ramp for a few years, but just picked up a 7753 bobcat for $8500. So much nicer to load. 3 buckets and she's filled.


----------



## WALKERS

Pup
We run bulk with the tail gate spreader. They hold 900 pounds have vibrators in them. We built wooden sealed full length boxes with v sides of there wheel wells. Been doing it for years. The price of bulk is getting so high I might go back to bags. Lol 
My 2 cents.
Going to v boxes next year thou. xysport


----------



## [email protected]

LOL one of our shopping centers getting some action HAHA


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1959535 said:


> Once you go vbox, you will never load your tailgate spreader again lol. Mines sitting in the shop collecting dust.


I know I keep telling myself that. What's everyone's opinion on buying a dump bed truck, then putting a dump/tailgate spreader on it? Pros? Cons? Just use a vvbox?

I was thinking of doing that, then I could use it for mulch/dirt etc in the summer months.


----------



## Young Pup

two gfs snow maps


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1959560 said:


> I know I keep telling myself that. What's everyone's opinion on buying a dump bed truck, then putting a dump/tailgate spreader on it? Pros? Cons? Just use a vvbox?
> 
> I was thinking of doing that, then I could use it for mulch/dirt etc in the summer months.


We have a dump truck, and ran a vbox in it before switching to the pick up trucks. I just don't like the idea of driving around with that bed in the air. Forget it's up when your tired, etc... Just my opinion. Probably terrible for the bed too. You can carry a big load of salt legally if you have a 4500 or above, but I will always stick with the v box's. Just my .02


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1959550 said:


> Pup
> We run bulk with the tail gate spreader. They hold 900 pounds have vibrators in them. We built wooden sealed full length boxes with v sides of there wheel wells. Been doing it for years. The price of bulk is getting so high I might go back to bags. Lol
> My 2 cents.
> Going to v boxes next year thou. xysport


yep I know bags are cheaper right now.  That is what is holding me back lol


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1959569 said:


> yep I know bags are cheaper right now.  That is what is holding me back lol


Bags are cheaper? Bagged stuff is going for around 11¢/lb or 220$/ton right now. Isn't bulk cheaper than that? I bought our bagged stuff when it was 9.5¢/lb or 190$/ton. I thought bulk was around 120-140$/ton?


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1959576 said:


> Bags are cheaper? Bagged stuff is going for around 11¢/lb or 220$/ton right now. Isn't bulk cheaper than that? I bought our bagged stuff when it was 9.5¢/lb or 190$/ton. I thought bulk was around 120-140$/ton?


Yeah and 120-140 is on the high side compared to past years.


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1959576 said:


> Bags are cheaper? Bagged stuff is going for around 11¢/lb or 220$/ton right now. Isn't bulk cheaper than that? I bought our bagged stuff when it was 9.5¢/lb or 190$/ton. I thought bulk was around 120-140$/ton?


Rephrase, sorry, bags were cheaper at the beginning of the year. Got a truck load of skids in. I have not checked the price lately.  Last year bulk if I remember right was 80 a ton

Edit again. I paid 8 cents a pound at the beginning of the year. I need sleep I am confusing myself now. lol


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1959578 said:


> Rephrase, sorry, bags were cheaper at the beginning of the year. Got a truck load of skids in. I have not checked the price lately.  Last year bulk if I remember right was 80 a ton


That's about right


----------



## Young Pup

Ok two stations are 2 to 4 for Columbus, one just showed about an inch?????? Good night all, hopefully my brain will be working in the am. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like us NE guys get to sit this one out. Fine by me. Just shoveled a sidewalk in -18 degrees here. F this


----------



## magneto259

Looks like you Cincinnati boys are gonna get a plowable event today lol.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Looks like our routes will be split between getting some good snow and getting an inch. We look to be on the line. No snow yet but the radar shows its on our doorstep. 

I run an F-350 dump with a V-box. We also have a fixed flatbed with a v-box. We considered an under tailgate spreader on the dump but where do you put shovels, blowers and sidewalk salt? We switched to v-boxes 12 years ago and don't plan to ever go back to bag. Salt this year was $135 a ton but we've bought it as low as $40 per ton years ago. It's definitely cheaper if you have the space and equipment. For a while we ran another pickup with a snowex 1075 and a vibrator on bulk salt. I built a box out of treated 2x12's and the guy shoveled it from the box to the spreader. He preferred it over bags and it saved money on salt. We load with a bobcat and built a bin with a coverall roof for the salt. Best money ever spent for running salt. In the summer it shares space with bulk mulch.


----------



## magneto259

I tried shoveling bulk the other year into my tailgate spreader with a vibrator on it. It worked decent til the it got cold and the bin of salt froze solid and had to chip it out with a pick ax. I would like to go bulk but have no where to store it and don't have anything economical to load it into the spreader with. I'm not sure what skid rental prices are but by the time you add it up it wouldn't make since for a small fish like me.


----------



## [email protected]

magneto259;1959662 said:


> I tried shoveling bulk the other year into my tailgate spreader with a vibrator on it. It worked decent til the it got cold and the bin of salt froze solid and had to chip it out with a pick ax. I would like to go bulk but have no where to store it and don't have anything economical to load it into the spreader with. I'm not sure what skid rental prices are but by the time you add it up it wouldn't make since for a small fish like me.


X2, **** freezes fast


----------



## rnolloth88

magneto259;1959662 said:


> I tried shoveling bulk the other year into my tailgate spreader with a vibrator on it. It worked decent til the it got cold and the bin of salt froze solid and had to chip it out with a pick ax. I would like to go bulk but have no where to store it and don't have anything economical to load it into the spreader with. I'm not sure what skid rental prices are but by the time you add it up it wouldn't make since for a small fish like me.


Sounds like we are in the exact same boat.I bought a new vbox this year. Have it up for sale now. For a small guy that doesn't have storage for the salt or a skid steer to load it. It's not much of a money or time saver for me either. Unless i can land some nice bigger contracts i'll be going back to a tailgate style spreader.


----------



## magneto259

rnolloth88;1959669 said:


> Sounds like we are in the exact same boat.I bought a new vbox this year. Have it up for sale now. For a small guy that doesn't have storage for the salt or a skid steer to load it. It's not much of a money or time saver for me either. Unless i can land some nice bigger contracts i'll be going back to a tailgate style spreader.


My supplier used to sell bulk til this year. Said they couldn't even buy any.


----------



## BruceK

No sign of YP here this morning so he must be throwing a little salt. Just a dusting so far this morning in Cincy, nothing here in Dayton.

Looks like all the accumulating snow will stay south of 70 today. By this evening there may be some areas east of CBUS north of 70 that also pick up a dusting. Temps will stay wicked cold. Brine guys will have the best looking lots tomorrow. 

Tuesday afternoon and wednesday should bring another round of light snow or snow showers across much of the state, expect salt events for most. Watching next weekend as well. Still a bit early but this could be several inches for much of the state with rain in southern areas. Will be watching the snow rain line as it will likely change in 5 days.

As for today if you are not south of I-70 you can go back to bed.


----------



## Bossman 92

BruceK;1959681 said:


> No sign of YP here this morning so he must be throwing a little salt. Just a dusting so far this morning in Cincy, nothing here in Dayton.
> 
> Looks like all the accumulating snow will stay south of 70 today. By this evening there may be some areas east of CBUS north of 70 that also pick up a dusting. Temps will stay wicked cold. Brine guys will have the best looking lots tomorrow.
> 
> Tuesday afternoon and wednesday should bring another round of light snow or snow showers across much of the state, expect salt events for most. Watching next weekend as well. Still a bit early but this could be several inches for much of the state with rain in southern areas. Will be watching the snow rain line as it will likely change in 5 days.
> 
> As for today if you are not south of I-70 you can go back to bed.


Thanks Bruce! Just saw on the news there are/were several places with air temps -22 to -26 this morning in NE Ohio


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Anthony, what are you planning on spraying as your prewet liquid? I've been debating on putting a prewet system on one of my v boxes but I haven't talked myself into it. It would have been nice to have yesterday morning to see if it made any difference getting salt to work.



BruceK;1959681 said:


> Tuesday afternoon and wednesday should bring another round of light snow or snow showers across much of the state, expect salt events for most. Watching next weekend as well. Still a bit early but this could be several inches for much of the state with rain in southern areas. Will be watching the snow rain line as it will likely change in 5 days.


Intellicast is already feeling frisky about Saturday/Sunday for us.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1959681 said:


> No sign of YP here this morning so he must be throwing a little salt. Just a dusting so far this morning in Cincy, nothing here in Dayton.
> 
> Looks like all the accumulating snow will stay south of 70 today. By this evening there may be some areas east of CBUS north of 70 that also pick up a dusting. Temps will stay wicked cold. Brine guys will have the best looking lots tomorrow.
> 
> Tuesday afternoon and wednesday should bring another round of light snow or snow showers across much of the state, expect salt events for most. Watching next weekend as well. Still a bit early but this could be several inches for much of the state with rain in southern areas. Will be watching the snow rain line as it will likely change in 5 days.
> 
> As for today if you are not south of I-70 you can go back to bed.


Nope, just putzing around doing nothing. lol Just got off the phone with my brother in Reading ohio. He is taking the day off from the railroad.Wants to enjoy the day. lol


----------



## fortydegnorth

We have a dusting now after 2 hours of really light, fine snow. At this rate it'll take all day to get an inch.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I guess the heavy snow is to be here around noon or shortly after for the dayton south area. Glad we are getting the snow central ky is of close to 2'. Would great to snowmobile in but I dont know how we would clear some of our properties


----------



## born2farm

detroit.craigslist.org/okl/hvo/4849299387.html

Anyone have experience with a machine like this? Thinking about going to take a look at it to replace one of our atv's


----------



## BruceK

born2 - the later models have redesigned the cab with a more vertical windshield which reduces snow accumulation on the window surfaces. Neighbor has one for their drive and looks pretty handy when I see them out using it. I don't know how much it can push before bogging down.


----------



## Bossman 92

Anyone have snow reports? Looks like it's snowing hard south of 70


----------



## Young Pup

Light very fine snow here. 1/4 inch maybe 1/2 in some spots.


----------



## [email protected]

John_DeereGreen....

What's your name again? 

I filled up my liquid at Pinnacle Property Maintenance here in Columbus. It's their combination of calcium chloride, and some brown deicer liquid. We'll see how it works, just got done testing the system and adding a filter and fluid regulator.


----------



## BruceK

Almost 1/2" here in Dayton. Very light fine snowflakes not fluffy.

(There must be an Eskimo word for this stuff)


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1959965 said:


> John_DeereGreen....
> 
> What's your name again?
> 
> I filled up my liquid at Pinnacle Property Maintenance here in Columbus. It's their combination of calcium chloride, and some brown deicer liquid. We'll see how it works, just got done testing the system and adding a filter and fluid regulator.


Are they still off 71 at Silver drive??


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1959967 said:


> Almost 1/2" here in Dayton. Very light fine snowflakes not fluffy.
> 
> (There must be an Eskimo word for this stuff)


Fairy tale snow? lol


----------



## Young Pup

Ok two snow maps one nam, one gfs out to 84 hours


----------



## Young Pup

gfs out too 120


----------



## BruceK

As I mentioned last night looks like they are bumping up the totals a bit in the central eastern portions of the state. Sometime you just have to go with your gut.


----------



## Flawless440

Still stopping at 6pm??

Salt is holding


----------



## John_DeereGreen

[email protected];1959965 said:


> John_DeereGreen....
> 
> What's your name again?
> 
> I filled up my liquid at Pinnacle Property Maintenance here in Columbus. It's their combination of calcium chloride, and some brown deicer liquid. We'll see how it works, just got done testing the system and adding a filter and fluid regulator.


Jarrett. I wonder how prewetting like this works compared to actually treating the salt like Allseasons is doing. I would imagine that treating is better, but this has got to be an improvment.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1959976 said:


> Ok two snow maps one nam, one gfs out to 84 hours


These are factoring in the snow they are showing for this weekend correct?

Intellicast took our snow out of tonight's forcast

Still a chance tomorrow evening and Wednesday morning. Does t appear to be much?


----------



## cwby_ram

Hey, Anthony, I'm curious about the prewetting. That's an awesome system you've put together. As far as billing goes, are you charging more to prewet? Just curious about recouping costs of the liquid (and cost of the liquid, I guess). I'd like to do this, but I'm not sure about selling the extra benefit to current clients. Planning on upgrading to a vbox in the next couple years and getting into someplace that'll make salt storage feasible.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1960021 said:


> Still stopping at 6pm??
> 
> Salt is holding


Would not count on that.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1960031 said:


> These are factoring in the snow they are showing for this weekend correct?
> 
> Intellicast took our snow out of tonight's forcast
> 
> Still a chance tomorrow evening and Wednesday morning. Does t appear to be much?


I think the last map I posted was up to 7am Saturday? I am out checking lots so that is what I think anyway. I will double check when I get back in a ibt.


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1960036 said:


> Hey, Anthony, I'm curious about the prewetting. That's an awesome system you've put together. As far as billing goes, are you charging more to prewet? Just curious about recouping costs of the liquid (and cost of the liquid, I guess). I'd like to do this, but I'm not sure about selling the extra benefit to current clients. Planning on upgrading to a vbox in the next couple years and getting into someplace that'll make salt storage feasible.


No upsell. Just a good selling point, better results when it's this cold, & higher profit due to salt savings.


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1960046 said:


> No upsell. Just a good selling point, better results when it's this cold, & higher profit due to salt savings.


Thanks! Exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1959969 said:


> Are they still off 71 at Silver drive??


 Yes sir!! Its .75¢/gallon. Can't beat it!


----------



## [email protected]

John_DeereGreen;1960026 said:


> Jarrett. I wonder how prewetting like this works compared to actually treating the salt like Allseasons is doing. I would imagine that treating is better, but this has got to be an improvment.


Rob at Pinnacle said its actually pretty much the same. Since its activating the salt as its put down and some spray is hitting the ground.


----------



## [email protected]

cwby_ram;1960036 said:


> Hey, Anthony, I'm curious about the prewetting. That's an awesome system you've put together. As far as billing goes, are you charging more to prewet? Just curious about recouping costs of the liquid (and cost of the liquid, I guess). I'd like to do this, but I'm not sure about selling the extra benefit to current clients. Planning on upgrading to a vbox in the next couple years and getting into someplace that'll make salt storage feasible.


Thanks man it turned out great I think. As of right now I'm not charging any more. It will only cost around $40-50 more per storm and I'm ok with that to make my lots look better. I have about $450 on the whole system. Next year I will revise the cost but right now I'm ok with making the customer happier and eating the cost of the new wetter.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

[email protected];1960083 said:


> Rob at Pinnacle said its actually pretty much the same. Since its activating the salt as its put down and some spray is hitting the ground.


Interesting. Might give it a whirl and see how much salt it saves, and how much faster it works.


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1960091 said:


> Thanks man it turned out great I think. As of right now I'm not charging any more. It will only cost around $40-50 more per storm and I'm ok with that to make my lots look better. I have about $450 on the whole system. Next year I will revise the cost but right now I'm ok with making the customer happier and eating the cost of the new wetter.


Sounds like a good deal to me. I like to have my lots down to blacktop, although specs are much more lax than I am. Sounds like a fall project for me, but I've always been curious.


----------



## A[email protected]

cwby_ram;1960121 said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me. I like to have my lots down to blacktop, although specs are much more lax than I am. Sounds like a fall project for me, but I've always been curious.


After spending an hour in Tractor Supply, it only took me yesterday afternoon in the garage to get it all put together. I was thinking of making kits and selling them LOL


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1960200 said:


> After spending an hour in Tractor Supply, it only took me yesterday afternoon in the garage to get it all put together. I was thinking of making kits and selling them LOL


Ha, I'll have to keep an eye out. Got a similar project on the drawing board for a little mower-mounted lawn sprayer out of a 25 gal TSC tank.


----------



## Flawless440

Wooovhooo.... it's hammerin.. Let snow let it snow


----------



## Bossman 92

Anyone know if it's possible to patch a crack in a 1500 gallon liquid tank?? Some azzhole running a giant JLG virsa lift cracked the bottom while moving it today. Same fool stuffed a 3/8 bolt through the tire on the above mentioned JLG today as well.  I have had worse days but being out in the cold all day didn't help. Btw I am the azz hat that f'ed everything up


----------



## [email protected]

Bossman 92;1960273 said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to patch a crack in a 1500 gallon liquid tank?? Some azzhole running a giant JLG virsa lift cracked the bottom while moving it today. Same fool stuffed a 3/8 bolt through the tire on the above mentioned JLG today as well.  I have had worse days but being out in the cold all day didn't help. Btw I am the azz hat that f'ed everything up


Make a plastic patch panel to cover the hole, and use Loctite Hysol E-120HP Epoxy. You can get the epoxy from Grainger. I used it to patch a tank and its held ever since


----------



## BruceK

Bossman I thought I was hard on my equipment but that was a pretty good day. I always to prefer to screw stuff up myself than let someone else do it.


----------



## born2farm

You southern boys have fun. I am glad it stayed south of us. Looking forward to a full night in bed


----------



## Young Pup

My stuff is plowed and salted. Going back out at 5:30 to resalt an ambulance place and clean up some spots. I am hoping by then the night crew has their cars inside for me.


----------



## cwby_ram

Going to head out in a couple minutes and check on my southern most lot down near Polaris. Rode around with my brother-in-law earlier checking his lots in Westerville. They've got some work tonight. My lots in Sunbury had enough residual salt on them to keep up with the little bit we got up here. I'll spot salt a couple on the way back through. Looks like an easy run, although a bit chilly.


----------



## procuts0103

cwby_ram;1960634 said:


> Going to head out in a couple minutes and check on my southern most lot down near Polaris. Rode around with my brother-in-law earlier checking his lots in Westerville. They've got some work tonight. My lots in Sunbury had enough residual salt on them to keep up with the little bit we got up here. I'll spot salt a couple on the way back through. Looks like an easy run, although a bit chilly.


-9 here... dry as a popcorn fart. Surprisingly I seen no odot trucks. Shocking


----------



## [email protected]

We just got in. All lots are plowed and salted. I got to use my pre wetter twice, but on the third time the pump wouldn't turn on. I think it's too cold for the pump I got. Gonna take it back to TSC and get a different one.


----------



## muffy189

[email protected];1960664 said:


> We just got in. All lots are plowed and salted. I got to use my pre wetter twice, but on the third time the pump wouldn't turn on. I think it's too cold for the pump I got. Gonna take it back to TSC and get a different one.


Did you build your own system?


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1960664 said:


> We just got in. All lots are plowed and salted. I got to use my pre wetter twice, but on the third time the pump wouldn't turn on. I think it's too cold for the pump I got. Gonna take it back to TSC and get a different one.


Don't waste your time with the TSC High Flow pumps. We had one last not even a month on our walkway fill tank. Spend the extra and order an everflo.


----------



## Flawless440

24 hour shift... Been out since yesterday 10am.. Been down 2 drivers so route taking extra long..

Put a nice dent in rear bumper on my new 6.7, so pissed...

These speedways don't want salt, so much traffic packing the snow..
Hard for me to leave a lot looking like crap, takes some time to get use to.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Full salt and plow run. Probably got 3"-4" on everything total. I lost heat yesterday in my 6.0 powerstroke. Checked coolant level and it was low. Filled it up and had heat back for most of the route but it was low again. Looks like EGR cooler delete time. I dread this job and I wish I had more time to do it and not worry about snow. I'm going to try and gather parts to do it Thursday. I just don't want to pop a head gasket between now and then. I actually hope it doesn't snow until the weekend now. I made it 124,500 miles so I can't complain I guess. I plan to just weld the cooler shut on both ends.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I love my 6.0, but if your relying on the truck for snow removal i would buy a good kit/parts. I've seen where guys just weld.em shut and for no more than you can buy a delete kit for I would go.that route.


----------



## rnolloth88

Welding those EGR coolers usually is a bad idea. I've had a couple of those nightmare 6.0 motors. I found a delete kit on ebay for the last one for 125 with shipping. I would go that route for sure.


----------



## Young Pup

Went back out at 5:30 this morning. To salt a lot and check on others. Had a call to plow and salt a lot.. 1 hour and 20 mintues later I was done. Went by residentials and did about 3/4 of them. Just now getting back in. Guess I need to reload on salt for tonight.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Young Pup;1961082 said:


> Went back out at 5:30 this morning. To salt a lot and check on others. Had a call to plow and salt a lot.. 1 hour and 20 mintues later I was done. Went by residentials and did about 3/4 of them. Just now getting back in. Guess I need to reload on salt for tonight.


Any idea what the Dayton area could expect tonight and tomorrow? I Want to tear this truck apart and be done with it but not if it's snowing.


----------



## Young Pup

fortydegnorth;1961086 said:


> Any idea what the Dayton area could expect tonight and tomorrow? I Want to tear this truck apart and be done with it but not if it's snowing.


Honest answer is Nope. I have not even looked at the models yet. Thinking about grabing some dinner. Looking at this, I would say soon. LOL Damn.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## Flawless440

rnolloth88;1961058 said:


> Welding those EGR coolers usually is a bad idea. I've had a couple of those nightmare 6.0 motors. I found a delete kit on ebay for the last one for 125 with shipping. I would go that route for sure.


I went that route with my delete.. ended up have the up pipes bust because u lose some bracket they were attached to... wish I would have welded mine..
Or trade it in, it's one problem After another with that 6.0


----------



## cwby_ram

Not seeing a whole lot on radar for tonight. Are we still expecting anything?


----------



## magneto259

Earlier it said around 5 in the morning something should be hitting us. But who knows.


----------



## allseasons87

Lookin like a 4 AM salt run


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1961526 said:


> Lookin like a 4 AM salt run


Looks like it. Maybe a couple runs tomorrow. For a minute there I was thinking a full night in bed...


----------



## Young Pup

Light to Moderate snow falling here. I am going back to sleep.


----------



## born2farm

1/4 to 1/2 down here. Residual salt is working in spots. Melting pretty quick as we lay salt down


----------



## magneto259

We got a dusting here. Lots were wet last night but better check them anyway.


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1961678 said:


> 1/4 to 1/2 down here. Residual salt is working in spots. Melting pretty quick as we lay salt down


Same here. I could have stayed in bed. Interesting to see the residual salt working though. Had one lot on the last storm that didn't get any salt. Owner plowed part of it, I finished it. Everything else is holding very well. Spot salting since I'm out just to get it all to shiny blacktop. Funny how 16 degrees feels like a heat wave all of a sudden!


----------



## Flawless440

Just woke up.... sleep felt great. 

How much is coming?? Salt down should hold with some sunlight. .
Last night I herd a 1"-2"??
Should I be calling guys in? ?


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1961697 said:


> Just woke up.... sleep felt great.
> 
> How much is coming?? Salt down should hold with some sunlight. .
> Last night I herd a 1"-2"??
> Should I be calling guys in? ?


Not much on the north side, real fine flurries right now, but salt is still holding pretty well. Radar is looking quite a bit heavier south of here. I'm sitting in Sunbury at the moment.


----------



## Flawless440

I'm in New Albany lots are covered


----------



## magneto259

Covered here too.


----------



## born2farm

We are getting a real fine snow here. Starting to build back up in spots


----------



## cwby_ram

Yup, here now too.


----------



## Young Pup

Been out since 4:20 Everything looked good up until about 6 then they started to cover over. I salted everything but that is being covered up by the nsow. Going to wait to see how much longer this lasts. Looks like about another hour on radar.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1961762 said:


> Been out since 4:20 Everything looked good up until about 6 then they started to cover over. I salted everything but that is being covered up by the nsow. Going to wait to see how much longer this lasts. Looks like about another hour on radar.


This is nasty. Salt covered back over, not even close to enough to plow. What's coming down isn't showing up on my radar. Just waiting...


----------



## fortydegnorth

Started a salt run at 5:00am. Made it through most of the route and it just kept snowing harder. Now I'm heading back out to plow because some lots have a couple inches or more. Radar is showing us done but it's still snowing a steady light snow. Looks like it may be close to a full plow run depending on what the salt did earlier.


----------



## born2farm

We ended up with an inch on most places. Salt held up good on places with traffic. Scraping a few of our larger malls ect to save on salt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Salted everything here, about 3/4 inch. So far the salt is keeping up, but it's still coming down really light and fine snow.

Any word on the weekend? Intellicast is saying we're gonna get whooped.

On another note...any of you guys running external transmission coolers? I'm fighting heat issues with my trans, but only when the temps are above 25-30 out. I don't understand why 5 degrees makes that much of a difference. When it's cold like this, no issues at all. Take the plow off and it's perfect no matter what.


----------



## Flawless440

Scraped and salted. .. Waiting for everyone to close so I can do a touch up run..
I'd say about a 1" fell with some nice size snow dirfts..


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1962232 said:


> Scraped and salted. .. Waiting for everyone to close so I can do a touch up run..
> I'd say about a 1" fell with some nice size snow dirfts..


Same thing here. Some of the apartment walks were drifted pretty well. 13 hr day today, touchups & spot salts at 3


----------



## procuts0103

What's going on with salt? Heard it's gonna be on lock down


----------



## Bossman 92

Flawless440;1962232 said:


> Scraped and salted. .. Waiting for everyone to close so I can do a touch up run..
> I'd say about a 1" fell with some nice size snow dirfts..


Same here only we got a solid 3". Sucked because we were expecting less than 1 but it just kept coming. Talked to a buddy and they picked up 5" just south of 70.


----------



## justgeorge

Well that was a fun day. Forecast said an inch, at5am it was snowing big flakes. By 7:15 my phone was ringing. Ended up with 3-4" of the fluffiest snow ever, ending by 11. Then the sun came out to burn off the bare asphalt after we cleared it. By 6 I was at the bar.....


----------



## [email protected]

Just got back in. Guys are out touching up lots and I'll be out at 6am to spot salt. What a mentally draining day that was....and I woke up at 630am thinking it would be JUST a salt run. WRONG. Plowed and salted everything in an effort to conserve salt. 

JP any word on this weekend?


----------



## cwby_ram

[email protected];1962543 said:


> Just got back in. Guys are out touching up lots and I'll be out at 6am to spot salt. What a mentally draining day that was....and I woke up at 630am thinking it would be JUST a salt run. WRONG. Plowed and salted everything in an effort to conserve salt.
> 
> JP any word on this weekend?


My day exactly. Just kept doing circles. Don't remember a 1" snow ever being that draining. I touched everything up right as they were closing, so I think I'm in for the night. Stay warm guys!


----------



## Young Pup

Just finished cleanups. Tired as all heck. Going to be and getting up at 7:30 to go do a residential that wants done. Doctors apt. at 9:30am


Just looked at the models. Snow late Friday changing to rain Saturday and back to snow on Sundya. I don't believe it at this time. Will look at the models tomorrow. Good night


----------



## BruceK

It sucks loading bags in Dayton this morning. -6°


----------



## Flawless440

I don't know how u guys do it with bags...

On 4 hours of sleep, heading out in a bit to run some loads of salt back to my container


----------



## Maclawnco

procuts0103;1962271 said:


> What's going on with salt? Heard it's gonna be on lock down


Who did you hear that from? We have 9 loads coming. 2 here today, 2 monday, rest later next week.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

I built a bag slicer on my spreader. No time and i have 500 pounds in. We also don't do a lot of large lots, only go through about 2400 pounds per event


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1962655 said:


> It sucks loading bags in Dayton this morning. -6°


Bruce I went through 26-30 bags last nnight into this morning. I feel ur pain.


----------



## Bossman 92

We put down another 1000 gallons of liquid this morning. Had the only wet lots around


----------



## WALKERS

*Past snow fall totals*

Does any of you know a "SITE" where I can look up past snow fall totals. 
I found I one but it's like trying to read young pups MAPS...


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1962703 said:


> I don't know how u guys do it with bags...
> 
> On 4 hours of sleep, heading out in a bit to run some loads of salt back to my container


 I don't know how I do it lol I've got a pretty bad back and horrible knees. so it kills climbing in the bed and lifting bags all night. I need a 3/4 ton ton with a v box


----------



## magneto259

How are you guys doing with seasonal contracts? Just curious because we have had quite a few events. I looked at a few this season but the numbers weren't there. The guys who took the big one that was offered to me always have hard pack snow on them and look like a skating rink.


----------



## CELandscapes

Bossman 92;1962793 said:


> We put down another 1000 gallons of liquid this morning. Had the only wet lots around


That's how mine were yesterday. And enough residual I didn't have to go out this morning.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

We switched from rock salt to a blended product this season of potassium, calcium, magnesium, and sodium chloride. Has been great of melting fast and not refreezing. Learning curve at first because if the spreader isnt set right it just runs out and you have a pretty blue trail behind you.


----------



## procuts0103

Maclawnco;1962728 said:


> Who did you hear that from? We have 9 loads coming. 2 here today, 2 monday, rest later next week.


Don from American rock salt. Told me last night that it's getting down. Said by end of the month it will be gone....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman, what kind of liquid setup are you running? I really want to put one on a truck next year. Where you getting your liquid?


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag last few storms made it south .Monday-wensday . made some nice mounds of snow , side walk guys did great . i called in my oldest brother to run a truck . we got maybe 40 hour in total by the time we spent on clean up, after everything closes. we went through 4 skids salt, and 20 bags 4 way blend. loved breaking in the wideout . don't no total snow fall we had but I did see channel 4 and 10 news in town .


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1962797 said:


> Does any of you know a "SITE" where I can look up past snow fall totals.
> I found I one but it's like trying to read young pups MAPS...


try this and see if this works for you. 

http://www.wunderground.com/history...=43201&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=99999#calendar


----------



## PlowTeam5

Put a new cutter edge on my plow today along with new ones on the wings. For anyone that needs a new cutter, I recommend buying your steel from a steel provider. Local company wanted 180$ for the boss cutter. Only 7'6" piece. I got a 20ft 6"X1/2" thick piece from Columbus pipe for 130$ I'm able to get two cutters out of one piece. Just an option to save some cash.


----------



## fortydegnorth

PlowTeam5;1963225 said:


> Put a new cutter edge on my plow today along with new ones on the wings. For anyone that needs a new cutter, I recommend buying your steel from a steel provider. Local company wanted 180$ for the boss cutter. Only 7'6" piece. I got a 20ft 6"X1/2" thick piece from Columbus pipe for 130$ I'm able to get two cutters out of one piece. Just an option to save some cash.


With a store bought cutting edge you are paying for the square cut holes for carriage bolts and more importantly the heat treating to harden the steal. Just cold rolled steel will not last nearly as long. Best deal I found was central parts warehouse. Even with shipping I saved $120 over buying local. I'd get those edges hardened or they'll likely only last a short period of time.

Good source a couple hours north: 
http://www.millsupply.com/cutting-edge-super-stb03002-1903002.php?p=12697


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Any thoughts on Saturday's timing yet? Worn out from an inch or so on sidewalks all the time, would have liked to not have to get people together this weekend, but hoping for a definite snow period with a defined end for a change.


----------



## wnwniner

Im not in charge of our city crews, but i have heard that this person/company is reaching out try to sell bulk for 130/ton. _you did not get this from me LOL_

Dave Patterson 
Valley Asphalt Corporation
11641 Mosteller Rd.
Cincinnati , Ohio 45241
Ph. 513-771-0820
Cell 513-646-6171
[email protected]
http://www.jrjnet.com/


----------



## davisons4season

Bossman92 what's the name of your company, I see your our neighbor in Dover.


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1962703 said:


> I don't know how u guys do it with bags...
> 
> On 4 hours of sleep, heading out in a bit to run some loads of salt back to my container


We're ****in BAUCES, that's how! Haha. But honestly, I'll have a vbox next year lol


----------



## Young Pup

Ok let's try this again. I was hoping for a couple cold ones tomorrow night. Guess not.


----------



## Young Pup

24 hour snowfall. :redbouncepurplebou:yow!:


----------



## Young Pup

Ok the gfs run is different but still snowy.


----------



## WALKERS

Pup
1 that snow total site did not work for me.
2 what does the map mean for us in Cincinnati?


----------



## muffy189

WALKERS;1963665 said:


> Pup
> 1 that snow total site did not work for me.
> 2 what does the map mean for us in Cincinnati?


Looks like it means get some rest your getting some snow lol


----------



## Flawless440

3-5"
the timeline. When does snow start? When does the snow turn to rain?


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1963665 said:


> Pup
> 1 that snow total site did not work for me.
> 2 what does the map mean for us in Cincinnati?


Try this one. It has Cincy info. are you seeing any information at all or does this link not open.

New models coming first one shows 6 to 8 down there.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1963873 said:


> 3-5"
> the timeline. When does snow start? When does the snow turn to rain?


new models coming, don't be surprised if we get 6 to 10.


----------



## John_DeereGreen




----------



## born2farm

Sure hope we can get our one backhoe running today


----------



## WALKERS

Pup 
I don't see this site your trying to post.
The first site you posted had info but it was for Columbus and could not be switched to Cincinnati.

I could use some more snow catch up with you guys up there. xysport


----------



## WALKERS

muffy189;1963709 said:


> Looks like it means get some rest your getting some snow lol


I see that and I plan a nap around 500. You be safe out there.

PLOWSITE. Needs a "LIKE" button


----------



## muffy189

WALKERS;1963945 said:


> I see that and I plan a nap around 500. You be safe out there.
> 
> PLOWSITE. Needs a "LIKE" button


I agree With the like button looks like you're in the 8 to 10 inch range so that'll be nice we're going to get about six maybe eight up here, you be safe also


----------



## novawagonmaster

You guys can keep the big stuff down South.


----------



## WALKERS

Really have not had a chance to move some piles, so 6 or more will be fun. I know we will be moving piles tomorrow for sure.


----------



## BruceK

NWS just upped Dayton to 4-8". Check their update for your area to see if this change impacts you.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Winter Storm Warning just issued for us...6-8 inches is what they say.

JP what you thinking for up this way?


----------



## cotter

Intellicast now has 3-5in on friday and saturday... Which means a dusting by saturday night.


----------



## [email protected]

From my buddy at CMH airport:

3.7" from 2am-7am
3" from 8am-12am

We'll be going out at 7am to clear drive lanes and walks. 

We'll be going out again after storm ends around midnight Saturday to do a FINAL PLOW.


----------



## BruceK

For us there is an expected changeover to rain mixing in Saturday afternoon. If that happens and we get a quick freeze all bets are off. I am planning to start clearing lots at the first sign of rain.


----------



## BruceK

Josh at Ohio Valley Forecasting mentioned this afternoon that NWS my be too low on their snow totals. Keep an ear to the ground as the 6pm and midnight models come out with updated totals.


----------



## fortydegnorth

I have a weird feeling those high temps won't make it quite that high. I hope it stays all snow and doesn't turn into a heavy slush of concrete with ice. New edges on the plow and a pivot bar so I guess I'm ready......ready as I'm going to be by morning anyway.


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag I will take what every I get ,and be happy.trucks loaded with salt ,4 way blend, calcium on hand . rebuilt e 60 on truck . e 60 spare on hand .western wideout ready. sidewalks guys ready .oldest brother going to run 1 truck .95 1 ton dump with 10 ft blade on stand buy .firewood in shop .ready for dinner and some sleep .good luck to all . we might be pushing some create .gota love these big one .


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1964181 said:


> Winter Storm Warning just issued for us...6-8 inches is what they say.
> 
> JP what you thinking for up this way?


Been out running around all afternoon. Eating some dinner than going to go to a fundraiser for a bit. I been thinking 5 to 8 for around here. Looking again. I will go with 6 to 9 for here and the same up in your neck of the woods. Somebody may see 12 inches out of this. Won't surprise me if it is in the central part of the state. Have fun boys, be back in couple of hours. No alcohol tonight at this fundraiser. Got to keep reminding myself of this. LOL


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1964386 said:


> Been out running around all afternoon. Eating some dinner than going to go to a fundraiser for a bit. I been thinking 5 to 8 for around here. Looking again. I will go with 6 to 9 for here and the same up in your neck of the woods. Somebody may see 12 inches out of this. Won't surprise me if it is in the central part of the state. Have fun boys, be back in couple of hours. No alcohol tonight at this fundraiser. Got to keep reminding myself of this. LOL


Thank you!!

What time are you thinking it's going to start? Noaa, twc, an intellicast can't agree and I don't really want to get up every hour from 3 on for nothing!


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1964390 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> What time are you thinking it's going to start? Noaa, twc, an intellicast can't agree and I don't really want to get up every hour from 3 on for nothing!


I am thinking between 11 and 2am here. So shorty after that up there. It is tough to pin down and exact time. so say 1 to 3am???? Don't shoot me if I am wrong either way. LOL Got to go. BBL


----------



## WALKERS

They are saying it will start around midnight here. Heaviest between 1 am and 4 am. If that helps your timing out.


----------



## allseasons87

Pushing at 5 AM. I love weekend storms. Couple of places not open on weekends so not a rush to get to everything. Have a load of salt coming out of cincinatti Monday.


----------



## Flawless440

Been runnin loads of salt from the Columbus yard the las 2 days.. Still $80 a ton.. Its gone, they said they don't think they are getting more..

Rolling trucks at 2am.. Pushin lots not throwing any salt till Sunday morning


----------



## rnolloth88

Flawless440;1964406 said:


> Been runnin loads of salt from the Columbus yard the las 2 days.. Still $80 a ton.. Its gone, they said they don't think they are getting more..
> 
> Rolling trucks at 2am.. Pushin lots not throwing any salt till Sunday morning


I'm taking the same route, Gonna push everything tomorrow and salt Sunday. Except for a few retail places that have to be salted tomorrow. Clients are gonna be whining about bills for this month for sure lol.


----------



## racer47

I love weekend storms to. we just have to do 4 banks that are open till noon .1 private rd .few strip malls rest is closed till Monday. are banks are 1 inch salt. over inch plow salt, I love them .all are lots are that way .after banks are done, rest of lots will just plow ,plow, plow.then salt after storm. unless we get ice .sidewalk guys will stay on top of all walks. looks like it will be a very nice payday .


----------



## born2farm

Well got the down loader started and manage to go pick up a new toy.....toro ground master with cozy cab. Sweet little machine. Might make time to run it myself tomorrow.

Be safe out there guys


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the latest from Josh. Listening to it now, then going to bed.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=571


----------



## Flawless440

born2farm;1964442 said:


> Well got the down loader started and manage to go pick up a new toy.....toro ground master with cozy cab. Sweet little machine. Might make time to run it myself tomorrow.
> 
> Be safe out there guys


Pics pics pics


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1964569 said:


> Pics pics pics


I'll work on them. Have a few on my phone but need to get them on a computer.

Just starting to snow here . Warming trucks up and going to go stage on lots and see what it does I guess


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1964573 said:


> I'll work on them. Have a few on my phone but need to get them on a computer.
> 
> Just starting to snow here . Warming trucks up and going to go stage on lots and see what it does I guess


Getting ready to do the same. Warming up the truck and some coffee. Doesn't look like much down yet, but it is coming down.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Im west of dayton and we have a littlw over an inch, heading out to hit mt 24hr sites and then the ones that open at 8. Snowing pretty heavy, wasnt snowing at 3 when I last checked


----------



## magneto259

Got about a inch on the ground here in heath.


----------



## On a Call

Toledo just started

Got a dusting.....very light falling


----------



## Young Pup

Got about an inch down maybe more. Heading out. Truck is warm and it is time to scrape some pavement. Be safe guys.


----------



## racer47

about inch here in Chillicothe ,not as light as last SNOW. started out real fine, now its picking up


----------



## rnolloth88

Heading out now. We have close to 3 in Hamilton. About 20 minutes north of Cincy


----------



## magneto259

4+ here in heath. Luckily it stopped for now.


----------



## BruceK

Kind of uneven amounts here. 4-5" should cover it. Got my retails looking pretty good. Waiting another hour to see if this is over before starting on the rest who are not open today.


----------



## cwby_ram

Babysitting my couple that are open. I've plowed them twice so far. I'd say we've seen at least 4"-5" so far. It just picked back up pretty good.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Plowed most of my businesses this morning. Most had 4"-5" on them. Back home now waiting it out some. It's pouring some snow and no rain.....yet. Temps are up around 28 so far. I hope they stay low. Probably got another 1/2" in the last hour or hour and a half.


----------



## Flawless440

I'd say 6-8 on most properties, 2 rounds on the routes. . Maybe a 3rd tonight. .
Taking skid loaders out next couple days to detail complexs..
2 sidewalk guys made excuses to leave early. 
My brother back a boss spreader into a snow pile, some damage. .

Stop home for 30 mins.. about to go back at it.. still haven't thrown any salt.


----------



## born2farm

Flawless440;1965035 said:


> I'd say 6-8 on most properties, 2 rounds on the routes. . Maybe a 3rd tonight. .
> Taking skid loaders out next couple days to detail complexs..
> 2 sidewalk guys made excuses to leave early.
> My brother back a boss spreader into a snow pile, some damage. .
> 
> Stop home for 30 mins.. about to go back at it.. still haven't thrown any salt.


About the same here. Going out at midnight to scrape things again and drop salt


----------



## racer47

got wet and heavy down south. 6 or 7 inches .everything that was open got plowed and salted . everything that was closed got plowed . only 1 side walk guy showed up .we got them all done and treated . lots that didn't get salt are covered again . i am going to see if they melt much sunday afternoon .if not i will salt them then . we had a good run . no break downs. nothing got broke . made some nice piles . on my way home I seen a lot of guys just getting started on lots they let set all day , they are going to have a long night moving create .last church I did was a bear to move .


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Well that was a fun day, hit the 24/7 sites 3 times, my factory twice, everything else once. Have a few to check and touch up tomorrow when the loast are empty and then load the wood box, its gonna get cold!


----------



## Young Pup

Just got in. Long day. Got two finish up, bar crowd is parking there. And I know one call in will happen. Finish up 8 resi's and that is a wrap. Got to sleep for a bit though. Am exhausted.


----------



## allseasons87

Wow. What a run. Trannys starting to slip on the 04 2500. Taking it in tomorrow to see what's up. 

Started at 4 AM yesterday, slept 2 hours last night, just walked in the door. Back out at 7 PM for Monday openings on 2 lots. Got 3 pushes and 2 salts on all lots and walks. I'm beat lol...


----------



## procuts0103

Someone said snow tonight?


----------



## cwby_ram

Well, made for a long day here too. Had to call it at 5:30 this morning and get some sleep. Gonna head back out now and finish things up for tomorrow. Always get a bunch of residential calls when it gets this deep, and I can't say no...


----------



## Bossman 92

Pretty smooth here. 6" or so started off as the best snow to push and ended up snocrete. I spent 12 hours yesterday jumping between 2 lots. Waited until it was done to do walks....big mistake. Did apartments last night and they sucked. Waited until today to do our seasonal walks that are all closed this weekend and they really suck. Guys are shoveling them cause the single stages won't throw anything. What is the thought on snow tonight?


----------



## BruceK

Worked all night to get my 5 churches open for business this morning. Slept from 9-noon then worked on my businesses that were closed this weekend. Still have a couple of untouched industrial sites to do tonight. Heading to bed until 3am.


----------



## Flawless440

28 hour shift. .. In at 6am slept 6 hours back at it..
Moved the route around so I have no walks on my route.. ha ha.. kid b day party today then meeting guys after to all hammer out the storage facility. . Snow melting off the roofs and piling up front of the doors..
3 runs on the speedways, 2 on most others..

Any one measure any snow??
Tape in my door, kept meaning to take some memeasurements, no time...

Wife said 6" in our driveway. .
One of the guys said 8" in Delaware


----------



## CELandscapes

Flawless440;1965631 said:


> 28 hour shift. .. In at 6am slept 6 hours back at it..
> Moved the route around so I have no walks on my route.. ha ha.. kid b day party today then meeting guys after to all hammer out the storage facility. . Snow melting off the roofs and piling up front of the doors..
> 3 runs on the speedways, 2 on most others..
> 
> Any one measure any snow??
> Tape in my door, kept meaning to take some memeasurements, no time...
> 
> Wife said 6" in our driveway. .
> One of the guys said 8" in Delaware


7" west of Dayton 5-6" south of Dayton.


----------



## born2farm

Everything melted off good here. Hoped to get some sun to dry things up. Looks like we will be spot salting tonight


----------



## racer47

salt run today . everythings that was open yesterday in good shape, nice and dry .everthing that was closed got salted today and melting good .might have to salt some in morning again .the wideout is a beast compaired to my 7.6 western with wings.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1965631 said:


> 28 hour shift. .. In at 6am slept 6 hours back at it..
> Moved the route around so I have no walks on my route.. ha ha.. kid b day party today then meeting guys after to all hammer out the storage facility. . Snow melting off the roofs and piling up front of the doors..
> 3 runs on the speedways, 2 on most others..
> 
> Any one measure any snow??
> Tape in my door, kept meaning to take some memeasurements, no time...
> 
> Wife said 6" in our driveway. .
> One of the guys said 8" in Delaware


Definitely not 8 up this way. 5-6


----------



## WALKERS

We made it through it as well, was wondering if would ever stop.
I measure 8 to 10 down here. It was suppose to turn to rain but it did not so we got ALL SNOW. Going back out tomorrow after everyone goes to work to clean up parking spots. 
Got the storage units done that was FUN. There is no more places to put snow except in the storage units LOL


----------



## magneto259

17 hours yesterday and 12.5 hours today. Time for a beer and some sleep...... Snocrete sucks to shovel.


----------



## cornbinder

John_DeereGreen;1961814 said:


> Salted everything here, about 3/4 inch. So far the salt is keeping up, but it's still coming down really light and fine snow.
> 
> Any word on the weekend? Intellicast is saying we're gonna get whooped.
> 
> On another note...any of you guys running external transmission coolers? I'm fighting heat issues with my trans, but only when the temps are above 25-30 out. I don't understand why 5 degrees makes that much of a difference. When it's cold like this, no issues at all. Take the plow off and it's perfect no matter what.


JDG what truck are you running? I'm in wooster also. I upgrade all tranny coolers unless your running a dodge. Dodge has always had adequately large tranny coolers from the factory. Always upgraded my fords to the largest rv cooler I could get my hands on.


----------



## Young Pup

Got in the truck at 5:45 am Saturday. Out of the truck 2:45 this morning. Got back up at 8:15 and was back out till about 2 doing what was left. De dress the main truck as I think the back u joint is going. Set up the other truck completely with salt just in case got back to the house at 4 and slept till 8. thinking it is time to go back to bed. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1965631 said:


> 28 hour shift. .. In at 6am slept 6 hours back at it..
> Moved the route around so I have no walks on my route.. ha ha.. kid b day party today then meeting guys after to all hammer out the storage facility. . Snow melting off the roofs and piling up front of the doors..
> 3 runs on the speedways, 2 on most others..
> 
> Any one measure any snow??
> Tape in my door, kept meaning to take some memeasurements, no time...
> 
> Wife said 6" in our driveway. .
> One of the guys said 8" in Delaware


6 to 7 inches around Grandview and UA


----------



## born2farm

Expected stuff to be a sheet of ice this morning, everything was dried up except for a few puddles


----------



## procuts0103

Snow tomorrow night is what they are saying?


----------



## CLeslein

Anybody know where there is a Meyer hoop available?


----------



## Young Pup

Boy that felt good to sleep.  It was the u joint that went bad. Should have the truck back in a about an hour. These guys are good. 

Looks like some light snow tomorrow night into Wednesday. Maybe more north????


----------



## John_DeereGreen

cornbinder;1965857 said:


> JDG what truck are you running? I'm in wooster also. I upgrade all tranny coolers unless your running a dodge. Dodge has always had adequately large tranny coolers from the factory. Always upgraded my fords to the largest rv cooler I could get my hands on.


Red quadcab shortbed Dodge. Boss DXT, **** Dogg spreader, and Ebling back blade. There's another one that looks pretty much identical except he's not running a v box or Ebling. My stuff is on the north side of town.

What one are you running?


----------



## Young Pup

CLeslein;1966105 said:


> Anybody know where there is a Meyer hoop available?


Does one size hoop fit all? Be more specific. Try Schordorf truck in Columbus. They might have a hoop for you.


----------



## CLeslein

CLeslein;1966105 said:


> Anybody know where there is a Meyer hoop available?





Young Pup;1966126 said:


> Does one size hoop fit all? Be more specific. Try Schordorf truck in Columbus. They might have a hoop for you.


I can find a new one local to me for about 5 bills. Hoping to find a good used one.

I am looking for a full size classic mount hoop.


----------



## Young Pup

CLeslein;1966162 said:


> I can find a new one local to me for about 5 bills. Hoping to find a good used one.
> 
> I am looking for a full size classic mount hoop.


'
Gotcha, I have nothing sitting around sorry. Good luck.


----------



## Flawless440

Check c list... finally sold All my Meyer crap


----------



## Bossman 92

CLeslein;1966162 said:


> I can find a new one local to me for about 5 bills. Hoping to find a good used one.
> 
> I am looking for a full size classic mount hoop.


I am not familiar with Meyer what is the hoop? I have an older Meyer sitting here that has been tore apart over the years. Might have a hoop


----------



## CLeslein

It looks like this my friend.

Has round tubes for the mounting unto truck. Thank you.


----------



## justgeorge

So I was plowing a driveway Sat; decided to back up it to give it a second pass cause it's a real tight turnaround at the top. The narrow drive has a big lip on it; once I slipped off the lip started sliding down the hill and that was that. Couldn't get a tow truck out till Sunday morning. Luckily, no damage, not even scratches from the honeysuckle that may have stopped me from rolling. I was afraid to get out; couldn't climb out the uphill side and had to get out downhill hoping it didn't roll.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

Anyone looking for salt in Central Ohio? I'd be happy to sell you some of the 1-ton totes I've got. $125 Cash/per (what I paid). I've got 6 more than I need, will load into your spreader or truck loose or in sacks. Bought in November, in our heated shop since. Need the space for summer. PM me for mobile number.


----------



## magneto259

justgeorge;1966462 said:


> So I was plowing a driveway Sat; decided to back up it to give it a second pass cause it's a real tight turnaround at the top. The narrow drive has a big lip on it; once I slipped off the lip started sliding down the hill and that was that. Couldn't get a tow truck out till Sunday morning. Luckily, no damage, not even scratches from the honeysuckle that may have stopped me from rolling. I was afraid to get out; couldn't climb out the uphill side and had to get out downhill hoping it didn't roll.


Dude that is crazy! Coming out unscathed is pretty remarkable. I don't get that lucky. Lol


----------



## allseasons87

JohnRoscoe;1966474 said:


> Anyone looking for salt in Central Ohio? I'd be happy to sell you some of the 1-ton totes I've got. $125 Cash/per (what I paid). I've got 6 more than I need, will load into your spreader or truck loose or in sacks. Bought in November, in our heated shop since. Need the space for summer. PM me for mobile number.


I PM'd you


----------



## allseasons87

justgeorge;1966462 said:


> So I was plowing a driveway Sat; decided to back up it to give it a second pass cause it's a real tight turnaround at the top. The narrow drive has a big lip on it; once I slipped off the lip started sliding down the hill and that was that. Couldn't get a tow truck out till Sunday morning. Luckily, no damage, not even scratches from the honeysuckle that may have stopped me from rolling. I was afraid to get out; couldn't climb out the uphill side and had to get out downhill hoping it didn't roll.


Wow. That could have Been waaaay worse. Glad you and your truck are ok


----------



## ericenterprises

JohnRoscoe;1966474 said:


> Anyone looking for salt in Central Ohio? I'd be happy to sell you some of the 1-ton totes I've got. $125 Cash/per (what I paid). I've got 6 more than I need, will load into your spreader or truck loose or in sacks. Bought in November, in our heated shop since. Need the space for summer. PM me for mobile number.


Where did you get those totes of salt that would be nice


----------



## procuts0103

Soooo. What's everyone's take on the rest of the winter. Looks like a warm up this weekend? Then who knows...


----------



## novawagonmaster

We are never in the clear up here until April 15th.


----------



## Flawless440

man bet you $hi_ your self on that ride..

How long was that truck down during the event?


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1966462 said:


> So I was plowing a driveway Sat; decided to back up it to give it a second pass cause it's a real tight turnaround at the top. The narrow drive has a big lip on it; once I slipped off the lip started sliding down the hill and that was that. Couldn't get a tow truck out till Sunday morning. Luckily, no damage, not even scratches from the honeysuckle that may have stopped me from rolling. I was afraid to get out; couldn't climb out the uphill side and had to get out downhill hoping it didn't roll.


I would have been changing shorts that is for sure or in the hospital with heart failure.


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag all seasons87 been their once myself, plowing neighbors drive . needless to say a favor cost me 300.00 tow bill. neighbor didn't offer a cent .didn't hurt anything except my pride ,it happens ,glad you and truck are ok , I don't do favors for neighbors no more . now its 100 buck per plow . 1 lane 1/4 mile up hill that gravel with concreate runners on it with gravel in between .only way to plow is down hill .


----------



## Young Pup

Anyone else spending the day doing paperwork? Man I am about to go to staples for some supplies. This is nuts. I am behind and I don't like it.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1966663 said:


> Anyone else spending the day doing paperwork? Man I am about to go to staples for some supplies. This is nuts. I am behind and I don't like it.


Tomorrow. Recovery today, not looking forward to paperwork tomorrow.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1966675 said:


> Tomorrow. Recovery today, not looking forward to paperwork tomorrow.


I did not want to put it off any longer. If we get the snow tomorrow night then I will rather rest than do this.


----------



## allseasons87

Young Pup;1966663 said:


> Anyone else spending the day doing paperwork? Man I am about to go to staples for some supplies. This is nuts. I am behind and I don't like it.


Paperwork is done, bills are in the mail!


----------



## allseasons87

racer47;1966662 said:


> ussmileyflag all seasons87 been their once myself, plowing neighbors drive . needless to say a favor cost me 300.00 tow bill. neighbor didn't offer a cent .didn't hurt anything except my pride ,it happens ,glad you and truck are ok , I don't do favors for neighbors no more . now its 100 buck per plow . 1 lane 1/4 mile up hill that gravel with concreate runners on it with gravel in between .only way to plow is down hill .


Scary stuff


----------



## WALKERS

justgeorge;1966462 said:


> So I was plowing a driveway Sat; decided to back up it to give it a second pass cause it's a real tight turnaround at the top. The narrow drive has a big lip on it; once I slipped off the lip started sliding down the hill and that was that. Couldn't get a tow truck out till Sunday morning. Luckily, no damage, not even scratches from the honeysuckle that may have stopped me from rolling. I was afraid to get out; couldn't climb out the uphill side and had to get out downhill hoping it didn't roll.


George 
WOW we need to exchange info and numbers for instances like this. If need bailing out we would have help you out. NOT out of that one but while you are down. 
PS we don't do driveways ANYMORE and that is why.
Glad your ok.


----------



## dlcequip

Now we are having fun!!!!


----------



## Young Pup

dlcequip;1966820 said:


> Now we are having fun!!!!


You hauling from the eastside or the westside??Nice truck btw.


----------



## dlcequip

West side:salute:


----------



## Young Pup

dlcequip;1966840 said:


> West side:salute:


Nice. Stay safe down there. :salute:


----------



## dlcequip

Frieghtliner has been letting me demo that truck for the last week. We got lucky and got a good snow. I've been hauling salt from Toledo and Cincinnati with it. But it definitely can move some snow. We have a total of three six axles and one seven axle out here only way to move snow. The truck I ordered just arrived today and they are taking it off the piggy back. It goes to get its bed on and cheaters. It's a frieghtliner Coronado. Looks nicer than this truck and the cab is nice ordered the heated seats and wood grain interior. Only thing I messed up on is not getting an automatic. This truck is an automatic and it is sweat it's like a race car. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## Young Pup

You will have to post pictures of the truck when you get it. Sounds real nice.


----------



## jk4718

You all are welcome for the snow. Took the family to Disney World last week and all hell broke loose. We left a few hours early on Friday expecting to get back in time to catch the bulk of the snow. That idea fell apart just north of Atlanta when we hit sleet and freezing rain. My 17 hour drive took 22 hours as we averaged 40 mph through all of Tenn and Kentucky! Finally got home, showered and then hopped in the truck for 12 hours. Was awake for 46 hours, slept 5, then plowed another 12. 

The good news is I made enough money to go back to Florida, so I may leave in time to make the weekends storm all snow too.


----------



## CLeslein

Quite a trip there jk. Bet you were glad in the end!


----------



## justgeorge

WALKERS;1966816 said:


> George
> WOW we need to exchange info and numbers for instances like this. If need bailing out we would have help you out. NOT out of that one but while you are down.
> PS we don't do driveways ANYMORE and that is why.
> Glad your ok.


Walkers my new website is www.getontheball.com my number is on there.

I do driveways because it lets my customers get everything from one person. I would have had marker stakes on out there but I was in Colorado for 10 days; got home Sunday night in time to plow M, W, and Sat and by then the ground was frozen. When I left for CO it looked like we wouldn't get a winter here in Cinci. Luckily I only had 1 more to do after this one.

Thanks!


----------



## jk4718

CLeslein;1967094 said:


> Quite a trip there jk. Bet you were glad in the end!


I have no problem driving 65 in the snow when it's only me in the truck, but when my whole family is in the car it was white knuckle.


----------



## WALKERS

George 
I get calls for driveways all the time WE DONT DO THEM!! I will start sending them to you if you want. What is your operating area? Most of mine or in Milford, Loveland, Goshen area.


----------



## justgeorge

WALKERS;1967175 said:


> George
> I get calls for driveways all the time WE DONT DO THEM!! I will start sending them to you if you want. What is your operating area? Most of mine or in Milford, Loveland, Goshen area.


We're in mostly the same area, but other than my own neighborhood I only do driveways for my lawn customers.

Looking at your website I see you do drainage work; I'll start sending calls to you for that and also hardscape. I also see you do fencing; give me a call I have several sections of fence down in my own back yard from trees going down.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

George you're running 60" Exmark Turf Tracers aren't you? I think I remember seeing a thread on Lawnsite a year or two ago that you'd bought one.


----------



## justgeorge

John_DeereGreen;1967222 said:


> George you're running 60" Exmark Turf Tracers aren't you? I think I remember seeing a thread on Lawnsite a year or two ago that you'd bought one.


48" TT, 52" Vantage, and yes last spring bought a 60" TT. That thing is the bomb. Yes, you have to watch for scalping on uneven yards, but it covers a lot of ground. The only hassle is changing deck height; that deck is HEAVY. But that's only a part time issue; once we hit late spring it's at 3.5" till the fall.


----------



## justgeorge

The tow truck driver who pulled me out was a lot better than this guy:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=863484083716531


----------



## jk4718

:laughing: How do you even salvage something like that? I would just tell my insurance company that if they want they can go get it, because I wouldn't want any part of pulling that out. lol



justgeorge;1967242 said:


> The tow truck driver who pulled me out was a lot better than this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=863484083716531


----------



## Fannin76

WALKERS;1967175 said:


> George
> I get calls for driveways all the time WE DONT DO THEM!! I will start sending them to you if you want. What is your operating area? Most of mine or in Milford, Loveland, Goshen area.


My uncle owns a shop on 28 in blanchester. Fannins auto parts. If you guys need any work done


----------



## John_DeereGreen

justgeorge;1967242 said:


> The tow truck driver who pulled me out was a lot better than this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=863484083716531


The tow truck driver didn't waste any time jumping out!


----------



## WALKERS

Fannin76;1967259 said:


> My uncle owns a shop on 28 in blanchester. Fannins auto parts. If you guys need any work done


What kind of shop mechanic, body shop???


----------



## Fannin76

WALKERS;1967386 said:


> What kind of shop mechanic, body shop???


Mechanic. There right on 28 between blan and Milford.


----------



## WALKERS

I want one of these!!


----------



## WALKERS

I would settle for this one thou..


----------



## procuts0103

Snow Thursday?


----------



## buckhigh

procuts0103;1968059 said:


> Snow Thursday?


Hearing 1-2" and then 3-5" Sunday...


----------



## WALKERS

Well salt dogg is down waiting on parts will get a salt event for sure now!!! Then a warm up after the PARTS get here!!!!


----------



## procuts0103

I'm predicting a little warm up next week or 2 and then boom. We are gonna nailed 8-10 inches.... I really believe we are not out of the woods yet. Sorry guys but no one is laying mulch down anytime soon!


----------



## BruceK

Whoa, the Euro model has just gone wild predicting 10-16 for us on Sunday. Don't get your hopes up but...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'm in the process of selling my Salt Dogg spreader and am getting a new Boss VBX...that should make it not snow for a couple weeks.


----------



## WALKERS

We will take all she wants to send us!!!


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1968342 said:


> Whoa, the Euro model has just gone wild predicting 10-16 for us on Sunday. Don't get your hopes up but...


I'd like half that


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1968353 said:


> I'd like half that


I'm good with all of it


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1968354 said:


> I'm good with all of it


Me too but half is good too


----------



## BruceK

Actually on a closer look those are the combined totals for the Sunday and Tuesday storms.


----------



## procuts0103

Watch we won't get jack.... just dropped another 8000 on salt loads... it better snow lol


----------



## justgeorge

Every forecast I'm seeing for Cinci is still saying in the 40s on Sunday and all rain, heavy at times. Tuesday saying snow turning to rain. We'll see.....


----------



## Fannin76

Do we have anything coming in tonight? I have done something to my back and can barely walk so I need to rest to tote bags of salt


----------



## WALKERS

George
That's what I'm seeing as well.
I will take if it comes thou.


----------



## allseasons87

Hope my transmission in the 04 is done if it snows Sunday. Needs a rebuild. Having them upgrade everything internally. $2500 out the door. Could be worse I guess.

Have a truck load of salt supposed to be here by Friday coming out of cincinatti. Have about 8 in the shelter now so I'm set there.


----------



## magneto259

John_DeereGreen;1968344 said:


> I'm in the process of selling my Salt Dogg spreader and am getting a new Boss VBX...that should make it not snow for a couple weeks.


How big is that salt Dogg and what are you wanting out of it?


----------



## born2farm

Light dusting at my house. Called several people who say it's not doing anything at there place so idk/. Heading out to drive around I guess


----------



## BruceK

I hate to second guess the models too much but... they seem to be having trouble dealing with the amount of cold air already in place as some warmer air comes in this Sunday. Right now they show the southern half of the state with snow turning to rain during the day. There is a lot of cold in place and it will take a lot out of the warm air moving in to get the low level temps above freezing. The warmth does get some assistance with the higher sun position of late February during the day as you have probably noticed how well things burn off this time of year. Even with the cloud cover some uv will get through the cloud deck.

But whatever happens it looks like March will be coming in with a lion as a second snow/rain event moves in late Monday. Keep an eye on the temp forecasts as we get closer to both these events.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

magneto259;1968715 said:


> How big is that salt Dogg and what are you wanting out of it?


SHPE2000. If you're interested shoot me a PM with your cell number and I'll send you some pictures.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1968790 said:


> I hate to second guess the models too much but... they seem to be having trouble dealing with the amount of cold air already in place as some warmer air comes in this Sunday. Right now they show the southern half of the state with snow turning to rain during the day. There is a lot of cold in place and it will take a lot out of the warm air moving in to get the low level temps above freezing. The warmth does get some assistance with the higher sun position of late February during the day as you have probably noticed how well things burn off this time of year. Even with the cloud cover some uv will get through the cloud deck.
> 
> But whatever happens it looks like March will be coming in with a lion as a second snow/rain event moves in late Monday. Keep an eye on the temp forecasts as we get closer to both these events.


That is why I have not posted anything about the weekend yet. Wanted to get this little system out of the way. Wanted to get the weekend system sampled and that might not be until tonight models runs or the latest Friday 12z runs.

The models definitely are going to have hard time with the cold, we have an other cold shot coming in as well. If the warm air above cant push out the cold air below then the cold wins. Be interesting to see the runs tonight.


----------



## procuts0103

I think we still have a few weeks left for winter!


----------



## magneto259

John_DeereGreen;1968829 said:


> SHPE2000. If you're interested shoot me a PM with your cell number and I'll send you some pictures.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

magneto259;1968884 said:


> I sent you a PM.


Sent you a couple pics. Thanks!


----------



## novawagonmaster

procuts0103;1968871 said:


> I think we still have a few weeks left for winter!


Been watching a fine snow since about 9am at work in Madison. It should be coming your way any minute. It's just enough to put a slick coating on everything (Rt.20 is covered here).


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1968833 said:


> That is why I have not posted anything about the weekend yet. Wanted to get this little system out of the way. Wanted to get the weekend system sampled and that might not be until tonight models runs or the latest Friday 12z runs.
> 
> The models definitely are going to have hard time with the cold, we have an other cold shot coming in as well. If the warm air above cant push out the cold air below then the cold wins. Be interesting to see the runs tonight.


Post the current models so we can see some pretty pictures! Please....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It's been snowing here since about 545. Maybe an inch on untreated. I salted at 630 and havne't had any calls. Hope there aren't any, truck had to go in for surgery!


----------



## jk4718

Don't go banking on this just yet. We won't know what is what until Friday evening. I am going to get my Meyer plow fixed though just in case.


----------



## justgeorge

The ski resorts in Colorado are loving those colors.


----------



## Burkartsplow

Local meteorologist are calling for maybe squeezing out an inch of snow Sunday into Monday here in Cleveland.


----------



## fortydegnorth

My biggest customer just called and said they are seeing 6"-8" Saturday night and Sunday. I haven't seen anything nearly that high but I'll take it if we do.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1968898 said:


> Post the current models so we can see some pretty pictures! Please....


Sorry, I was out moving salt around. Justin got it for you. I like at the moment


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1968948 said:


> Don't go banking on this just yet. We won't know what is what until Friday evening. I am going to get my Meyer plow fixed though just in case.


I just called 5/3 and asked if I could bank this. LOL What is up? Have not seen you on here in awhile. What is up with the meyer?


----------



## jk4718

Motor bolts stripped out on the E60. Bought a rethread & tap for $25 bucks. Fixed it in 20 minutes. The Boss V lost a spring eye bolt somehow for a whopping $7. As far as repair goes that is about as good as you could hope for.

In like a lamb and out like a lion. I was about to write this winter off until I left for Disney, now I have made more since then than I did all of Dec and Jan. Thumbs Up


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1969067 said:


> Motor bolts stripped out on the E60. Bought a rethread & tap for $25 bucks. Fixed it in 20 minutes. The Boss V lost a spring eye bolt somehow for a whopping $7. As far as repair goes that is about as good as you could hope for.
> 
> In like a lamb and out like a lion. I was about to write this winter off until I left for Disney, now I have made more since then than I did all of Dec and Jan. Thumbs Up


Nice and easy fix. Cool. Busy February that is for sure.


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1969077 said:


> Nice and easy fix. Cool. Busy February that is for sure.


First half of March is looking interesting. After that I better get some warmer patio building weather! wesport


----------



## born2farm

Got all loaded up for a second salt run today and then the sun rained on my parade. Everything is nice wet blacktop now


----------



## cwby_ram

I was finally going to do something about my driveway, but the tractor hydraulics are apparently frozen. Not worth backdragging it, so I guess it will just stay... Oh well.
The sun sure is bright, looks nice out.


----------



## BruceK

Here is accuweather's take on the Sunday storm. The snow/rain line remains to be a big question mark.


----------



## jk4718

I am sticking with the same thing I said on the last storm, with temps of 24 and -4 on Saturday I really find it hard to believe that it will get up to 36 on Sunday. We have a lot of snow on the ground and the models tend to underestimate that. I think we are still going to see 2-4" if it all pans out right...but maybe that's just my wallet speaking


----------



## [email protected]

jk4718;1969531 said:


> I am sticking with the same thing I said on the last storm, with temps of 24 and -4 on Saturday I really find it hard to believe that it will get up to 36 on Sunday. We have a lot of snow on the ground and the models tend to underestimate that. I think we are still going to see 2-4" if it all pans out right...but maybe that's just my wallet speaking


Agreed. I see it being all snow here. Just like the 8" storm we just had where they said it would turn to rain during the day, which it didn't here in Columbus.


----------



## Young Pup

Here are the snow maps. The snow maps are faster than the models.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1969644 said:


> Here are the snow maps. The snow maps are faster than the models.


Those seem to be on the same page.


----------



## BruceK

This morning NWS dropped the Sunday high a degree and think it will be all snow 2-4" here in Dayton. How much you want to bet this forecast changes again.


----------



## On a Call

My rock says it dry and sunny here right now


----------



## WALKERS

How much do I donate to make it come SOUTH!!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Intellicast still says 3-5 during the day Sunday, but they dropped Sunday night to an inch. They're not going to know anything till Sunday morning at this rate!


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1969887 said:


> How much do I donate to make it come SOUTH!!!!


I will pm you my address. Just send the check to me.


----------



## On a Call

My rock is still dry


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam.


----------



## procuts0103

Better get my college kids to come home this weekend again. Gonna get bombed!!!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Here's to hoping it stays colder than they think so it's more powder!!!!


----------



## On a Call

Here is to wet and heavy


----------



## justgeorge

On a Call;1969953 said:


> Here is to wet and heavy


At least the wet and heavy doesn't fly over the front of your plow when you're going fast.....


----------



## CELandscapes

justgeorge;1969958 said:


> At least the wet and heavy doesn't fly over the front of your plow when you're going fast.....


It makes for good pictures


----------



## On a Call

This will for us, will be the perfect stuff


----------



## jk4718

On a smaller scale there is a big difference for Columbus between the NAM and GFS, but aside from that there are huge differences on the overall reach of the storm. I'm sure they will get a little closer later tonight, but I am definitely rooting for the NAM on this one!


----------



## Young Pup

I think tonight we will see better agreement on the models I still think some of the energy is still not being sampled. It will be interesting to see what the rest of the model runs do today.


----------



## WALKERS

Pup
Pretty maps says that everything is going to get washed off and wet down here. 
Do you want large or small bills.


----------



## WALKERS

Plus isn't hard for those to ready when there is so much snow on the ground for the return????


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1970015 said:


> Pup
> Pretty maps says that everything is going to get washed off and wet down here.
> Do you want large or small bills.


Large bills of course. LOL

After we get this system it looks like a rain system will follow, then another snow system after that. Down your way for this first storm, snow to rain, back to snow to end it. I think. Unless this trends south on tonights run that is what it looks like.

Edit, samthing here for the first storm.


----------



## Young Pup

Of course the third system looks to stay well south of us now. but with this large system coming in this weekend, the next two systems won't be modeled right that is for sure.


----------



## BruceK

On A Call how did you find your rock buried in all that snow?


----------



## cotter

The dog keeps the rocks well brined


----------



## cwby_ram

Just got a winter storm watch issued for up here on my 1W app. Saturday evening to Monday morning, saying 6"-10" possible.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Well, we will get hammered in the Dayton Area, we clay bared and waxed a plow truck today, never fails for that. hope by doing it that will help keep the warm air south of all our sites


----------



## jk4718

GreenAcresIrr.;1970255 said:


> Well, we will get hammered in the Dayton Area, we clay bared and waxed a plow truck today, never fails for that. hope by doing it that will help keep the warm air south of all our sites


That's not nearly enough. You need to do my trucks too for me...that will bring the snow. I'll pm you the address.


----------



## BruceK

7-11" north of 70 in Dayton area just forcast on local TV 7. South of 70 2-4"


----------



## CELandscapes

BruceK;1970360 said:


> 7-11" north of 70 in Dayton area just forcast on local TV 7. South of 70 2-4"


Son of a B


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1970367 said:


> Son of a B


2-4 sounds nice to me


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Glad I am some properties north and south, just hope my 2 HOA's in Bellbrook area get enough to push. Heck we could all see the 7" - 11" or we can all watch the rain was the snow away


----------



## CELandscapes

GreenAcresIrr.;1970375 said:


> Glad I am some properties north and south, just hope my 2 HOA's in Bellbrook area get enough to push. Heck we could all see the 7" - 11" or we can all watch the rain was the snow away


You want to wash and wax my truck? I'm sure we will all get it then


----------



## Young Pup

I have a feeling that the rain/snow line is going to be down around rte35???


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1970385 said:


> I have a feeling that the rain/snow line is going to be down around rte35???


That'd be nice


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1970397 said:


> That'd be nice


Ha, I will probably be 75 miles to far south. LOL


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1970429 said:


> Ha, I will probably be 75 miles to far south. LOL


Lol just our luck


----------



## BruceK

YP - Where are they getting these precip amts? The GFS isn't that high.


----------



## Young Pup

maybe from the Canadian. (stole from av)


----------



## BruceK

Even the GEM is not over 7". And NWS is still 2-4 all the way up to Botkins.


----------



## Young Pup

I think the latest gfs(18z) was close to 3 to 5 wasnt' it? I am not on the puter, I am my phone at the moment. Maybe they are blending all the models together. Will be interesting to see if the new runs shed any better light on this in a bit.


----------



## Young Pup

Wait, they had 7 to 11 north of 70 didn't they? I have no clue what they are looking at for those numbers.


----------



## cwby_ram

I think the local guys here have started to mush all the models together and spit out an average and call it the "most likely" range. Not sure where NWS's 6"-10" came from.


----------



## Flawless440

Man I'm hoping for a light event.. still trying to pay for last weeks event.. have little salt, trying to shut my salt container down and return it to mobile mini for the off season.
Have a patio ready to break ground asap... and a concrete job lined up..


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the nam.


----------



## BruceK

Pretty sharp cutoff. Well have to wait and see where that line sets up.


----------



## Young Pup

Yes sir. The gfs is running now.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok this is some bs. Still not much agreement.


----------



## Fannin76

Brucek, celandscapes have you guys seen intellicast for our area? We will be making money


----------



## cotter

3-5in seems to be the norm but NWS is moving the timing up compared to the local guys. They are starting it this evening vs early morning for ch 10.


----------



## procuts0103

I smell a bust....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

JP, Bruce...what are you guys thinking? I haven't looked at Josh's page yet.

Edit. I'm a moron. Looking at the wrong city.


----------



## Flawless440

Local guys here saying.. Snow starting at 3:30am 2" by 8am, by noon changing to rain (which i think won't happen) then another 2" ending by midnight.. Better update in a hour


----------



## BruceK

I'd wait for this evening's runs for more clarity. Suffice to say those of us with churches will be scrambling at daybreak on Sunday. Keep in close contact with the deacons for closure possibilities. I have two that will be open no matter what.

This rain/snow line has wandered at least 50 miles in the last few runs. We may still be trying to call it at noon tomorrow. Dust off your radar ap you will need it.

Looking ahead I just noticed we will have a high of 48 on Tuesday evening withe moderate to heavy rain. That should do a number on some of the snow piles. No need to move what snow we do get too far.


----------



## Flawless440

Update: Snow starting at 11pm tonight, start to accumulate by 1am.. Looks like the rain is happening at noon..

Im rolling trucks at 2am, try to have it all cleaned by noon, take a 5-6 hour break and see what happens then roll trucks again.. Salting early Monday morning only


----------



## Young Pup

Josh's update. I am listening to it now.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=669


----------



## Young Pup

After listening to Josh's audio update, I like my call of the rain snow line around rte 35. We will see what happens, but as he alluded to we have the cold and snow in place and this will stop the warm air imo.


----------



## BruceK

For our Dayton ares friends check out this FB page. This guy does a nice job of splainin.
https://www.facebook.com/DaytonWeatherSpot


----------



## Young Pup

Ok the snow map were running behind. then I could not get it load. So let's try this again.


----------



## WALKERS

They say somewhere around 3 now for Sunday. We will see what they say later though.


----------



## Young Pup

Now here is the gfs


----------



## BruceK

Interesting difference between the two, the NAM has a nice straight line on the southern mix line whereas the GFS want to let pockets of warm air up in some places making for a more erratic mix line.


----------



## SnoDaddy

Believe it when I see it. Snocrete time.


----------



## Fannin76

So I have trans fluid pouring out. If my gasket broke is that what would happen?


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the latest from Josh. I need to step out for a bit.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=683


----------



## fortydegnorth

Fannin76;1970872 said:


> So I have trans fluid pouring out. If my gasket broke is that what would happen?


Pouring out of where? A line, the pan, tail shaft or o-ring?


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1970882 said:


> Pouring out of where? A line, the pan, tail shaft or o-ring?


Front corner of the pan I don't see a hole in the pan I haven't examined it to much but all the lines are only about a month old


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1970886 said:


> Front corner of the pan I don't see a hole in the pan I haven't examined it to much but all the lines are only about a month old


Cehck for loose fittings that maybe running to the pan. could be running down the pan. Good luck. got to run some errands.


----------



## BruceK

If the lines you had replaced are right above the leak it's probably the fitting on one of those lines. It it is pouring out you need to fix it by the end of the day. Some shops are open Saturday afternoon but not many. Get on it.


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1970904 said:


> If the lines you had replaced are right above the leak it's probably the fitting on one of those lines. It it is pouring out you need to fix it by the end of the day. Some shops are open Saturday afternoon but not many. Get on it.


Thankfully it's my back up and it's sitting at the house. I'm going to try and suffer through the pain and craw under it in a little while


----------



## Fannin76

Ok it's not coming out of the lines. But I'm not convinced it's the gasket either there is fluid on top of the pan to but that could be blow back from where I moved the truck to a dry spot also it looks like a drilled hole in the bell housing maybe that's an inspection hole


----------



## cwby_ram

Fannin76;1970918 said:


> Ok it's not coming out of the lines. But I'm not convinced it's the gasket either there is fluid on top of the pan to but that could be blow back from where I moved the truck to a dry spot also it looks like a drilled hole in the bell housing maybe that's an inspection hole


Best bet is gonna be to get it all cleaned up as best you can and find the source. Parts get hard to find on Saturday evenings. That's usually when my stuff has issues, too. Shouldn't be too hard to find if it's pouring out.


----------



## allseasons87

Still down a truck till Tuesday so gonna go heavy on salt where I can to buy time. On a side note I will be picking up a 2006 Gmc 6500 then taking it in to get upfitted with a blade and spreader. Havnt decided on which one's yet though


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1970935 said:


> Still down a truck till Tuesday so gonna go heavy on salt where I can to buy time. On a side note I will be picking up a 2006 Gmc 6500 then taking it in to get upfitted with a blade and spreader. Havnt decided on which one's yet though


Sweet! Can't wait for pics. My vote is 8611.


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1970940 said:


> Sweet! Can't wait for pics. My vote is 8611.


Yeah I was thinking about the 8611. Gotta finish up a few things Monday financial wise and will be picking up the truck Wednesday. Always loved those trucks and a good opportunity came up to get it. 8611 plow and a 5 yard stainless swenson vbox would be my dream lol


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1970947 said:


> Yeah I was thinking about the 8611. Gotta finish up a few things Monday financial wise and will be picking up the truck Wednesday. Always loved those trucks and a good opportunity came up to get it. 8611 plow and a 5 yard stainless swenson vbox would be my dream lol


Sounds about right to me! I keep looking at 4500/5500s, but it's gonna have to wait a couple years for me. Just dreaming at the moment.


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1970961 said:


> Sounds about right to me! I keep looking at 4500/5500s, but it's gonna have to wait a couple years for me. Just dreaming at the moment.


I'm sick of overloading our 3500hd dump and destroying drive train parts on our pickups. Last thing I wanna do is get in an accident and insurance not cover me due to being legally overloaded. Neglect


----------



## cwby_ram

Yup, I'm with ya. I've got a lot of growing to do still. I'm thinking dump trailer for this year, maybe medium duty dump in the next couple. My wife is gonna kill me if I keep bringing trucks home at the rate I have been. Skid is the next thing on my list of big purchases.


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1970969 said:


> Yup, I'm with ya. I've got a lot of growing to do still. I'm thinking dump trailer for this year, maybe medium duty dump in the next couple. My wife is gonna kill me if I keep bringing trucks home at the rate I have been. Skid is the next thing on my list of big purchases.


Just got a loader recently. Been wanting one forever and found a good deal on one. Still gonna use the mini bobcat but it's nice to have a full size. I just bring them home and get her a purse or something lol!

Dump trailer is the best thing I own. Its on the road just about everyday during the landscape season


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1970972 said:


> Just got a loader recently. Been wanting one forever and found a good deal on one. Still gonna use the mini bobcat but it's nice to have a full size. I just bring them home and get her a purse or something lol!
> 
> Dump trailer is the best thing I own. Its on the road just about everyday during the landscape season


Now you're sounding like me haha!! My wife has so many Michael Kors purses and scarfs lol


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1970975 said:


> Now you're sounding like me haha!! My wife has so many Michael Kors purses and scarfs lol


Kate spade here lol. Fml


----------



## [email protected]

Just picked up this bad boy!! 01 3500 Dump bed with only 84k on it, going to use it for everything in the summer, then Vbox next winter! 


Can't wait to finally be the crew at the dump unloading with it instead of hand unloading


----------



## Fannin76

cwby_ram;1970924 said:


> Best bet is gonna be to get it all cleaned up as best you can and find the source. Parts get hard to find on Saturday evenings. That's usually when my stuff has issues, too. Shouldn't be too hard to find if it's pouring out.


Fill tube!


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1970972 said:


> Just got a loader recently. Been wanting one forever and found a good deal on one. Still gonna use the mini bobcat but it's nice to have a full size. I just bring them home and get her a purse or something lol!
> 
> Dump trailer is the best thing I own. Its on the road just about everyday during the landscape season


Oh, trust me, plenty of bribery here too...
I figure a dump trailer would give me a way to move a skid without having to get a third trailer for moving it. I'm just about out of room here, need to be thinking about a shop too. Oh the $$$ it takes to make $$$!



[email protected];1970977 said:


> Just picked up this bad boy!! 01 3500 Dump bed with only 84k on it, going to use it for everything in the summer, then Vbox next winter!
> 
> Can't wait to finally be the crew at the dump unloading with it instead of hand unloading


That's sharp!


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1970977 said:


> Just picked up this bad boy!! 01 3500 Dump bed with only 84k on it, going to use it for everything in the summer, then Vbox next winter!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to finally be the crew at the dump unloading with it instead of hand unloading


Nice. What is the gvw on that being not a hd? I've never really known the differences between the hd trucks and non hd


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1970972 said:


> Just got a loader recently. Been wanting one forever and found a good deal on one. Still gonna use the mini bobcat but it's nice to have a full size. I just bring them home and get her a purse or something lol!
> 
> Dump trailer is the best thing I own. Its on the road just about everyday during the landscape season


Saw that pic of your loader, that looked like a good catch! Picked up a New Holland tractor with a loader last summer, so at least I've got a loader around. My father-in-law just picked up a brand new Cat CTL. $65k with all the bells and whistles, little jealous...
Trying to get set up in a position to be able to deal with bulk salt next year.


----------



## allseasons87

cwby_ram;1970987 said:


> Saw that pic of your loader, that looked like a good catch! Picked up a New Holland tractor with a loader last summer, so at least I've got a loader around. My father-in-law just picked up a brand new Cat CTL. $65k with all the bells and whistles, little jealous...
> Trying to get set up in a position to be able to deal with bulk salt next year.


Those cats are so beautiful. I can't justify a loader with a price tag like that lol. Its definitely a big transition to switch to bulk but well worth It


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1970989 said:


> Those cats are so beautiful. I can't justify a loader with a price tag like that lol. Its definitely a big transition to switch to bulk but well worth It


Ha, I can't justify it either, but he's an excavator, so makes sense for him. They did have it out on that 8" storm pushing with it. Said it was a beast. I used it to load a couple skids of salt and it is fancy. Touch screens and all kinds of blinky lights and buttons. I'm thinking something like a decent used T190 if I can find a deal. I definitely want a cab with heat.
From everything I've seen and read bulk is way better if ya store and load it.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

In the note of skids, i lease them from cat, for 277 a month on a cab heat and ac wheeled unit for me its a no brainer, dont have to worry about the damage from snow and salt. I just look at it as a fixed monthly expense, plus its under warranty during the lease period so other than pm we dont have any major expenses to worry about (within reason) but then the buy back option after lease arent to hateful in price either


----------



## Fannin76

GreenAcresIrr.;1971011 said:


> In the note of skids, i lease them from cat, for 277 a month on a cab heat and ac wheeled unit for me its a no brainer, dont have to worry about the damage from snow and salt. I just look at it as a fixed monthly expense, plus its under warranty during the lease period so other than pm we dont have any major expenses to worry about (within reason) but then the buy back option after lease arent to hateful in price either


How long is the lease? Could you lease one for say just the winter?


----------



## cwby_ram

GreenAcresIrr.;1971011 said:


> In the note of skids, i lease them from cat, for 277 a month on a cab heat and ac wheeled unit for me its a no brainer, dont have to worry about the damage from snow and salt. I just look at it as a fixed monthly expense, plus its under warranty during the lease period so other than pm we dont have any major expenses to worry about (within reason) but then the buy back option after lease arent to hateful in price either


That would be something to consider. That didn't even cross my mind.


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1970985 said:


> Nice. What is the gvw on that being not a hd? I've never really known the differences between the hd trucks and non hd


Thanks buddy. They're all C3500's, HD is designated for passenger trucks. It's a 11,400lb GVW


----------



## BruceK

NWS just pushed the rain changeover back to 4pm for Dayton. Now calling it 3-7".


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Its a 24 month lease. The winter leases are more then the 24 month last i checked. Doesnt make sense


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

We have even looked into lease options for our mini excavators, the rates are at a point with cat it stupid to not do the math to see what will work out best


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We have 2 Cat's leased. I can't own them for what the lease payment is. Our 2 New Hollands will be replaced by leased Cat's for next winter.

Soooooo, on the storm tonight/tomorrow...JP what do you think I'll see up here? 

New VBX is in and ready to rock and roll. I just got back from doing a little presalting (read: playing around) and it's light years ahead of the Salt Doggs...


----------



## jk4718

Fannin76;1970982 said:


> Fill tube!


There's a nice stroke of luck. Hopefully it was just pulled loose and not rotten through. Either way it's better than dropping the pan. Thumbs Up


----------



## Fannin76

jk4718;1971115 said:


> There's a nice stroke of luck. Hopefully it was just pulled loose and not rotten through. Either way it's better than dropping the pan. Thumbs Up


The flange broke so it wasn't held I'd by the bolt so it came out. Cleaned it up put "the right stuff" around it and I'm going to get a hose clamp to put around it and bolt it to the fire wall


----------



## [email protected]

Timing of this event JP? Beuhler.....beuhler.....


----------



## allseasons87

Got news today that our 2004 2500 had a bad drive shaft, which tore up the transfer case, which made the tranny go bad. Put a brand-new transfer case in 2 years ago. GM honored the 3 year warranty on it, so only have to pay out of pocket for the trans and drive shaft rebuild. Still gonna be down for this event.


----------



## WALKERS

All season
I know a good drive shaft guy down here if need be.


----------



## allseasons87

We got a local guy here that redid our other 2500 a couple weeks back. $500 for all New u joints, carrier bearing, straighten, & rebalance. Thank you though


----------



## allseasons87

Any of you guys know the difference between the 8611 and 8611LP?


----------



## Young Pup

I just woke up a little bit ago. but before I took my nap, I was thinking late tonight going into late Sunday night. I will check in a bit. Got to eat some dinner.


----------



## fortydegnorth

allseasons87;1971162 said:


> Any of you guys know the difference between the 8611 and 8611LP?


I believe the LP is after western bought them out. LP srands for low profile I belive and is lower moldboard height. I thought at one time they had different pumps but I could be wrong on all of that.


----------



## Flawless440

allseasons87;1971150 said:


> We got a local guy here that redid our other 2500 a couple weeks back. $500 for all New u joints, carrier bearing, straighten, & rebalance. Thank you though


I would love to have a 6500 dump for hauling gravel and dirt, salt..
Nobody wants to plow with one. All my guys fight over who has to plow with our F450.. Thinking about taking if off plow duty.
Our Bucket/Dump is a 7500, big trucks, big parts $$$
Congrats.. Pics of that loader?


----------



## Flawless440

[email protected];1971127 said:


> Timing of this event JP? Beuhler.....beuhler.....


Love the stake dump.. Its my colors.. That body style has always been my favorite. Add a leaf to the rear and it makes all the difference.


----------



## allseasons87

Flawless440;1971208 said:


> I would love to have a 6500 dump for hauling gravel and dirt, salt..
> Nobody wants to plow with one. All my guys fight over who has to plow with our F450.. Thinking about taking if off plow duty.
> Our Bucket/Dump is a 7500, big trucks, big parts $$$
> Congrats.. Pics of that loader?


Loader is a 7753. I actually just added you on Facebook and I have a pic of it on my page. John Balcerek.

The 6500 just went through major service. Brand New dump bed, brand new hydros, sand blasted and painted frame, brakes, etc...


----------



## allseasons87

fortydegnorth;1971184 said:


> I believe the LP is after western bought them out. LP srands for low profile I belive and is lower moldboard height. I thought at one time they had different pumps but I could be wrong on all of that.


Thank you for the insight. I'll look into it.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the latest nam. I still think that it will go until late Sunday night. We shall see.


----------



## jk4718

The news keeps trying to downplay it by pulling in the idea of an extended period of rain. I think we have a better chance of seeing 6" than 3". Hell, I'm going to fall into bed here in a bit expecting to be woken up to a good 3" on the ground.


----------



## CELandscapes

jk4718;1971294 said:


> The news keeps trying to downplay it by pulling in the idea of an extended period of rain. I think we have a better chance of seeing 6" than 3". Hell, I'm going to fall into bed here in a bit expecting to be woken up to a good 3" on the ground.[/QUOTE
> 
> The roads are covered here in Brookville.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1971294 said:


> The news keeps trying to downplay it by pulling in the idea of an extended period of rain. I think we have a better chance of seeing 6" than 3". Hell, I'm going to fall into bed here in a bit expecting to be woken up to a good 3" on the ground.


I am heading there myself.I feel 5 to 7 for us in cmh. Good night guys. Becareful out there.


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1971210 said:


> Love the stake dump.. Its my colors.. That body style has always been my favorite. Add a leaf to the rear and it makes all the difference.


Will do, thanks for the advice


----------



## cwby_ram

It's started here. Starting to cover things up again. Quick nap, then get the churches open.


----------



## Flawless440

Back up...heading out


----------



## On a Call

Just a dusting here salted last night


----------



## magneto259

About 1 inch on the ground here.


----------



## Young Pup

I'm up, I'm up, going to check on a couple of places. looks like it snowed outside. Going to fire up the truck.


----------



## Young Pup

One inch down. See you all on the flip side.


----------



## Flawless440

1" out east

We scraping, city salting no plowing.. Sure they r scraping freeways


----------



## racer47

inch down south .now turning to freezing drizzle .looks like its time to roll .doing accounts that are open .rest should melt off later today .if not give me something to do tonight .


----------



## procuts0103

Light fine snow here. Maybe an inch...


----------



## born2farm

About an inch down here. We are holding off another hour or so. Most stuff is closed and the rest opens late on Sundays


----------



## magneto259

Hell of a morning for your fuel tank to try and fall off lol.


----------



## CELandscapes

3-4" here so far


----------



## magneto259

we are 3 inches plus here as well


----------



## On a Call

1.5 at most


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag solid 3 at my house .now its raining and melting off .I plowed and salted open lots and private rd ,churches .came back home and its keep coming down .easy money this time . might get salt run tonight .


----------



## cotter

6-8 in Madison county 2mi south of I70.


----------



## born2farm

I'd say we got 5-6. Was nice and fluffy now it's concrete. Melting off good once scraped. Cleaning up closed stuff now


----------



## justgeorge

Well down here in Cincinnati we got even less than projected, no more than 3/4". On the plus side the heavy rain missed us also, just misting part of the day.

Looking at the 10 day forecast I'm saying that's it for plowing for Cincinnati for this year. Bring on spring!


----------



## WALKERS

We got to go out and salt and Some pushing I would like a couple more Please.


----------



## [email protected]

Pushed all lots and walks twice, salting them in the AM. What a great storm that was!!!


----------



## born2farm

We had everything clear and got another half inch on some stuff. Rolling again at midnight for cleanup and salt


----------



## [email protected]

Guys are out cleaning up lots. I was working on the 03 yesterday and slipped off the plow mount and bruised a rib. Never had this mich pain in my life. Hopefully it heals soon, we have millions of potholes to patch this coming week.


----------



## magneto259

Whew what a day. Had to ratchet strap my fuel tank on my diesel to get threw the day. My dump truck broke the pivot bolt on the plow. Then my diesel blew the intercooler pipe off the turbo! Pain in the ass! At least everything is back on the road.


----------



## [email protected]

magneto259;1972119 said:


> Whew what a day. Had to ratchet strap my fuel tank on my diesel to get threw the day. My dump truck broke the pivot bolt on the plow. Then my diesel blew the intercooler pipe off the turbo! Pain in the ass! At least everything is back on the road.


Good to hear! I'm sure everyone is beat from today, but just wait till the checks roll in hahaha


----------



## Young Pup

Stopped at 8:45 and ate a sub. Got a shower heading back out now. Quick trip though, I am hoping all the cars are gone off this lot and I will be done with the commercial stuff. 11 resi's left for the am.


----------



## Flawless440

22 hrs rest for 5.. Then going back out after, Taking kids to bus.. Then we have a complex to push in Lewis Center.. Didn't get the go ahead till late last night.. Dam on calls..

Sub had his boss plow go down.. Think it's the motor.. Nobody knows anything about boss plows because we never had one brake..
My 6.7 is stuck in 5th gear.. About to hook my programmer from my 6.0 and see if I can't flash the computer.. Dam new trucks and the fancy computers


----------



## WALKERS

Flawless
What's it symptoms on the Boss? Other than NOT WORKING.
What kind as well.


----------



## fortydegnorth

News just said bad ice potential tomorrow morning. I'm glad it's not snow since my plow needs a re-hab. My western 9.5' MVP bent and cracked through the lower lift arm frame horns that slide into the truck pockets. I beat the back and welded a patch over the area but it wasn't enough. Started to bend over again on the last job. Time to build some parts. $550 for the part so I'll probably just make the repair myself. 10 years of hard use finally caught up with it.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Well now that I am rested, anyone have a boss plow extension wing for sale? only need 1, the drivers side. Meet a frozen snow pile and bent the main tube, either buy a replacement if I can find one or fab up a new tube. and bracing


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ended up with 2 full pushes and a full salts. Around 6 inches total.

New VBX is great, other than one of the straps breaking and busting my back glass. NO more Salt Dogg for me!!!


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;1972327 said:


> Ended up with 2 full pushes and a full salts. Around 6 inches total.
> 
> New VBX is great, other than one of the straps breaking and busting my back glass. NO more Salt Dogg for me!!!


Jarrett. Go fisher poly caster!!!!


----------



## On a Call

We ended up with four but it took 9 hours to fall so we were out all that and then clean up salt truck finished at midnight

Now back out tonight salt heavy everything


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1972515 said:


> Jarrett. Go fisher poly caster!!!!


No way no how, not gonna happen! I swore Douglas Dynamics off. It would take an act of Congress, as well as Obama doing something to help the country move forward to get me to go back!


----------



## [email protected]

John_DeereGreen;1972536 said:


> No way no how, not gonna happen! I swore Douglas Dynamics off. It would take an act of Congress, as well as Obama doing something to help the country move forward to get me to go back!


Sell me on a Boss VBX in 2 sentences. I'm pulling the trigger on one for next year and can't decide which one to get.


----------



## BruceK

There is a remote possibility for a surprise southern Ohio snow on Wednesday night. We'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

[email protected];1972544 said:


> Sell me on a Boss VBX in 2 sentences. I'm pulling the trigger on one for next year and can't decide which one to get.


I've only put about 4 tons through it, so this is a very entry level review. Not sure if 2 sentences will happen though.

Very nice controller, adjustable backlight, vibrator, and rear light intensity. Comes standard with inverted V, rear work lights which are VERY bright, hinged top grate, tarp hold downs molded into the box. The spinner height is adjustable, so if you buy it for a pickup, and in the future want to switch it to a flat bed or dump truck you don't have to buy an extended spinner chute. Lots of power to process clumps. I intentionally loaded the worst of the worst salt that we had and it processed it without a hiccup. Nice spread pattern and will dump more than enough salt. It literally cut my salting time in half from my Salt Dogg. No more 10 foot wide passes because the Salt Dogg won't spread wide enough to get the job done.

It's worth every penny. They will be my only spreader if I run electric v boxes.

I'm thinking about selling this one this fall and going to pintle chain. Just not sure if I want to add in dealing with taking the chain out and putting it back in spring and fall. I'm much happier with the output of this auger than my Salt Dogg though. From what I've read, if I were to buy a Salt Dogg again it would be the 2250. But the price of that is so close to the Boss that I'm not taking the gamble being Buyers R&D department in the field trying to make money.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

BruceK;1972610 said:


> There is a remote possibility for a surprise southern Ohio snow on Wednesday night. We'll know more tomorrow.


Josh at Ohio Valley posted a snow map that seems to indicate us northeast guys might get some action at the same time.


----------



## WALKERS

BruceK;1972610 said:


> There is a remote possibility for a surprise southern Ohio snow on Wednesday night. We'll know more tomorrow.


Do tell
Where is the info from??


----------



## jk4718

Model wars Part II


----------



## WALKERS

I will take it!!xysport


----------



## born2farm

I sure hope the gfs is right and not the nam


----------



## cwby_ram

Holy crap. Talk about ending the season with a bang. Be interesting to see how those maps play out. I'm exhausted, gotta quick taking driveway calls...
Trying to get tractor hydraulics to warm up so I can go move a pile of snow tonight. Lost some time tracking down trip springs, broke two at 6:15 Sunday night.


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1972544 said:


> Sell me on a Boss VBX in 2 sentences. I'm pulling the trigger on one for next year and can't decide which one to get.


Go Swenson, Monroe, or airflo man. Follow suit of ODOT and high end municipal units. Nothing but the best for them. Our older one has over 300 tons thrown through it in 4 years and never done anything but grease it & adjust chains. Just my .02 though

Edit: we replaced shaft bearings from rust as well.

Get an opinion from flawless. He has both.


----------



## Young Pup

BruceK;1972610 said:


> There is a remote possibility for a surprise southern Ohio snow on Wednesday night. We'll know more tomorrow.


No surprise. It was showing up on the models last week. But with the recent storm it was not getting sampled right. Now don't be surprised if this comes more north tonight on the run. tomorrow's noon run will be very interesting that is for sure Especially when tonights/tomorrow event gets out of her.  Let's end this year on big bang. LOL


----------



## [email protected]

John_DeereGreen;1972613 said:


> I've only put about 4 tons through it, so this is a very entry level review. Not sure if 2 sentences will happen though.
> 
> Very nice controller, adjustable backlight, vibrator, and rear light intensity. Comes standard with inverted V, rear work lights which are VERY bright, hinged top grate, tarp hold downs molded into the box. The spinner height is adjustable, so if you buy it for a pickup, and in the future want to switch it to a flat bed or dump truck you don't have to buy an extended spinner chute. Lots of power to process clumps. I intentionally loaded the worst of the worst salt that we had and it processed it without a hiccup. Nice spread pattern and will dump more than enough salt. It literally cut my salting time in half from my Salt Dogg. No more 10 foot wide passes because the Salt Dogg won't spread wide enough to get the job done.
> 
> It's worth every penny. They will be my only spreader if I run electric v boxes.
> 
> I'm thinking about selling this one this fall and going to pintle chain. Just not sure if I want to add in dealing with taking the chain out and putting it back in spring and fall. I'm much happier with the output of this auger than my Salt Dogg though. From what I've read, if I were to buy a Salt Dogg again it would be the 2250. But the price of that is so close to the Boss that I'm not taking the gamble being Buyers R&D department in the field trying to make money.


Thanks man!

Allseasons, I'll deff do more research into which one to buy. As of now I'm content using bagged stuff with my pre wetter. I'm close to signing a deal on a shop this week and it'll have room for bulk salt


----------



## allseasons87

Running a 5 AM salt run


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1972897 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Allseasons, I'll deff do more research into which one to buy. As of now I'm content using bagged stuff with my pre wetter. I'm close to signing a deal on a shop this week and it'll have room for bulk salt


Get something poly & stainless or all stainless. Steel frames will rust out on you.


----------



## justgeorge

BruceK;1972610 said:


> There is a remote possibility for a surprise southern Ohio snow on Wednesday night. We'll know more tomorrow.


If it does you guys can thank me because I put my plow in the storage unit today.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

[email protected];1972897 said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Allseasons, I'll deff do more research into which one to buy. As of now I'm content using bagged stuff with my pre wetter. I'm close to signing a deal on a shop this week and it'll have room for bulk salt


If I had a dealer for Swenson closer, and if the Polyhawk would fit in a short bed, it would have been a harder choice. Closest Swenson dealer to me is Columbus that has any parts to speak of. Plus it won't fit in a short bed. I like crew cab short bed trucks for work so that kind of rules it out.

Its a quality unit for sure. Just a little too rich for my blood being the drive and it won't fit any of my trucks.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1972926 said:


> If I had a dealer for Swenson closer, and if the Polyhawk would fit in a short bed, it would have been a harder choice. Closest Swenson dealer to me is Columbus that has any parts to speak of. Plus it won't fit in a short bed. I like crew cab short bed trucks for work so that kind of rules it out.
> 
> Its a quality unit for sure. Just a little too rich for my blood being the drive and it won't fit any of my trucks.


Did you get an auger or conveyor in your VBX?


----------



## magneto259

John_DeereGreen;1972926 said:


> If I had a dealer for Swenson closer, and if the Polyhawk would fit in a short bed, it would have been a harder choice. Closest Swenson dealer to me is Columbus that has any parts to speak of. Plus it won't fit in a short bed. I like crew cab short bed trucks for work so that kind of rules it out.
> 
> Its a quality unit for sure. Just a little too rich for my blood being the drive and it won't fit any of my trucks.


I am a fan of extended cab long beds. Diesel is a plus.


----------



## born2farm

allseasons87;1972911 said:


> Running a 5 AM salt run


Pre salting?


----------



## fortydegnorth

News said we have a freezing rain advisory. Calling for ice from 7:00am to Noon. I've seen 1.5"-3" Wednesday but no idea if it's morning or evening snow chances. I'd rather ice 4:00am-7 so I could salt the crap out of it before people are out.


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1973025 said:


> Pre salting?


Yes. Looks to start around 7 AM.


----------



## born2farm

allseasons87;1973042 said:


> Yes. Looks to start around 7 AM.


Ya that's what they are saying here too. Ours is supposed to start as snow though


----------



## [email protected]

magneto259;1972947 said:


> I am a fan of extended cab long beds. Diesel is a plus.


Not for plowing tho lol. My favorite is standard cab long bed for plowing. Lots of room for stuff in bed or salter, better weight distribution for carrying heavy loads, and practically no blind spots for plowing


----------



## Young Pup

If this were to pan out. The freezing rain won't start until about 10am


----------



## Young Pup

Points s/w of Columbus between 8 an 9


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1973047 said:


> Not for plowing tho lol. My favorite is standard cab long bed for plowing. Lots of room for stuff in bed or salter, better weight distribution for carrying heavy loads, and practically no blind spots for plowing


That's cause you can't drive.


----------



## Young Pup

If the nam is right guys, then holy snikeees.


----------



## jk4718

Love this snow on paper, but it'll be nice to actually get some checks in.


----------



## PlowTeam5

Man I need some nice weather. Got a 30 yard concrete job waiting for me. I think I'll go buy a new vbox salter and a new plow that way it will guarantee not to snow anymore.


----------



## jk4718

The crazy thing about the Nam...that's 12" of snow in less than 9 hours on a weekday, oh that would suck for everybody!


----------



## Young Pup

This event will be over the course of a day. It looks to start about 4 to 7pm on Wednesday and the heavy stuff ends about about 10 or 11am on Thursday. with light snow up until early Thursday night??? Dang me it is march after all.


----------



## allseasons87

jk4718;1973090 said:


> Love this snow on paper, but it'll be nice to actually get some checks in.


 that's a good one


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1973100 said:


> This event will be over the course of a day. It looks to start about 4 to 7pm on Wednesday and the heavy stuff ends about about 10 or 11am on Thursday. with light snow up until early Thursday night??? Dang me it is march after all.


We'd have half of our winter in two weeks at the end of the season. In like a lamb and out like a lion I guess.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1973106 said:


> We'd have half of our winter in two weeks at the end of the season. In like a lamb and out like a lion I guess.


Plain crazy to the end of this year. LOL Heck we are 10 inches above normal now. I did not even think we would get to normal in January. LOL


----------



## Flawless440

[email protected];1972544 said:


> Sell me on a Boss VBX in 2 sentences. I'm pulling the trigger on one for next year and can't decide which one to get.


Its a Boss... Enough said

Biggest thing i like is the room you still have in a 8' bed.. Or it fits in a 6' bed


----------



## WALKERS

justgeorge;1972922 said:


> If it does you guys can thank me because I put my plow in the storage unit today.


Thank you Sir


----------



## WALKERS

PlowTeam5;1973094 said:


> Man I need some nice weather. Got a 30 yard concrete job waiting for me. I think I'll go buy a new vbox salter and a new plow that way it will guarantee not to snow anymore.


BOOooooo


----------



## justgeorge

Pretty happy tonight; after getting bombarded with ads for Chevy truck month Friday I started checking inventory at local dealers. Found exactly 1 truck that met my criteria: 2014 leftover; crew cab or double cab, 2WD, v8, black, not a WT. Picked it up tonight for over 25% off MSRP (crew cab LT All star Edition). Plus the dealer forgot they had added a folding tonneau cover and some sweet running boards. Running 2 lawn crews this year after an acquisition plus mulch and irrigation work I realized I needed a third truck.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the gfs for tonight. Presalting is in my future.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok the gfs is a little more south on the snow. But that is ok at this point. It is only Monday.


----------



## [email protected]

How do you read the time on those maps? Like when it says 15hr, 13hr etc etc?


----------



## Young Pup

12 hour is 7am, 13, hour is 8am, 14 hour is 9 am, 15 hour is 10 am, and so on.


----------



## Young Pup

here is a post from Josh.

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=704


----------



## jk4718

To further elaborate on the models for anyone that is new or unsure:
On this example GFS is the model, then the date of the model run which in this case is 00z (noon run) , then the hrs listed are how far out the example is, followed by the date and time of the map. As a side note, "snowfall total" gives the total snowfall between 0hrs and the 72hrs of this map. You could also set the maps to look at snow in a particular time frame, like 3, 6, 12 or 24 hrs. Final note, the z stands for zulu/greenwich mean time and that is 5 hrs ahead of our time so the end time of midnight on 3/6 is actually 7pm on 3/5.


----------



## jk4718

Here is how much variation there is for the Thursday snow. (This is for Columbus)


----------



## [email protected]

PreSalt salt salt!!


----------



## magneto259

glad I'm not the only one out doing that. Lol


----------



## Flawless440

Been out since 12.. Radar shows it here.. Nothing falling.. What's the deal??


----------



## Fannin76

I love pre salting my spreader looks like a beast with the pattern because it hits dry pavement and scatters


----------



## magneto259

Flawless440;1973353 said:


> Been out since 12.. Radar shows it here.. Nothing falling.. What's the deal??


Same here something better happen or I'll have some pissed off customers. Lol


----------



## magneto259

Radar shows it heading north east and fizzling out.


----------



## Flawless440

Rain coming down out east


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1973353 said:


> Been out since 12.. Radar shows it here.. Nothing falling.. What's the deal??


Being absorbed in the atmosphere. Remember the sampling is taken way up in the clouds. It's just starting to fill in, don't worry it'll happen.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Loaded with salt and waiting. No pre-salt for me after looking at the radar. We had some really light sprinkle come through and it didn't even make a sidewalk slick. Not enough moisture to even get close to wetting the pavement. Everyone is out salting dry lots. I'm sure their customers will be thrilled. I'm waiting it out.


----------



## Young Pup

Everything is pre salted. Started here about 45 minutes ago. Going to lay back down. I even pre salted my front walks so the kids can get to school. LOL


----------



## [email protected]

fortydegnorth;1973415 said:


> Loaded with salt and waiting. No pre-salt for me after looking at the radar. We had some really light sprinkle come through and it didn't even make a sidewalk slick. Not enough moisture to even get close to wetting the pavement. Everyone is out salting dry lots. I'm sure their customers will be thrilled. I'm waiting it out.


Our customers would rather be proactive, than reactive. Saves on lawsuits LOL


----------



## magneto259

I just seen on the news there was a couple crashes in Columbus probably due to the freezing rain. It has just started in Heath.


----------



## rnolloth88

Not a thing here, about 20 miles north of cincy. Glad i didn't go pre salt all of my properties. Customers wouldn't be impressed with getting billed for salting dry lots..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I like the current GFS better than the NAM. We're running out of room for piles up here and no one wants to pay for removal in March.


----------



## allseasons87

rnolloth88;1973489 said:


> Not a thing here, about 20 miles north of cincy. Glad i didn't go pre salt all of my properties. Customers wouldn't be impressed with getting billed for salting dry lots..


I would hope you wouldn't bill them if you did and nothing fell.


----------



## rnolloth88

allseasons87;1973496 said:


> I would hope you wouldn't bill them if you did and nothing fell.[/
> 
> Thats why i didnt go out, I don't do business like that. But their is a ton of lots around that got salted a few hours ago. Several by one company, and I know for a fact they will be billing for pre salting this morning.


----------



## On a Call

I pre salted all accounts last night.....but I am in Toledo. Catching light snow now


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1973496 said:


> I would hope you wouldn't bill them if you did and nothing fell.


Seasonal fixes this issue 

But seriously, the little bit of work we do that's per occurance our contracts specify presalting is at our descretion based on forecasted weather conditions.

We bill presalt at a reduced rate because we're dropping half the salt that we would do post salt, plus it's less stressful. I've never had a customer get mad about a presalt when the forecast is for freezing rain, even if we didn't get any. Salt bill is cheap compared to the lawsuit if something happened.


----------



## allseasons87

rnolloth88;1973501 said:


> allseasons87;1973496 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope you wouldn't bill them if you did and nothing fell.[/
> 
> Thats why i didnt go out, I don't do business like that. But their is a ton of lots around that got salted a few hours ago. Several by one company, and I know for a fact they will be billing for pre salting this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we waited till it started falling this morning. Hit a few before hand but larger sites held off until it started.
Click to expand...


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1973516 said:


> Seasonal fixes this issue
> 
> But seriously, the little bit of work we do that's per occurance our contracts specify presalting is at our descretion based on forecasted weather conditions.
> 
> We bill presalt at a reduced rate because we're dropping half the salt that we would do post salt, plus it's less stressful. I've never had a customer get mad about a presalt when the forecast is for freezing rain, even if we didn't get any. Salt bill is cheap compared to the lawsuit if something happened.


I Bill the same as a normal salt with no questions ever asked. It all evens out... Light here, heavy there...


----------



## On a Call

I personally like to have salt down all the time unless rain is in forecast. 

Too many time I have woke up to see a dusting on my truck....but I know my lots are clear.

When I post salt I hit important areas heavy, I have yet to see salt evaporate

How many of you pre-plow


----------



## muffy189

On a Call;1973531 said:


> I personally like to have salt down all the time unless rain is in forecast.
> 
> Too many time I have woke up to see a dusting on my truck....but I know my lots are clear.
> 
> When I post salt I hit important areas heavy, I have yet to see salt evaporate
> 
> How many of you pre-plow


I've tried that pre plowing thing but it never works


----------



## BruceK

Freezing drizzle just started in Dayton area


----------



## On a Call

muffy189;1973623 said:


> I've tried that pre plowing thing but it never works


My preplowing works well every time

Charging is easy

Collecting is another story


----------



## muffy189

On a Call;1973629 said:


> My preplowing works well every time
> 
> Charging is easy
> 
> Collecting is another story


Lol ya I charge half price for pre plowing lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

The real question is, do you do any predrinking to do the preplowing?

On another note, does anyone have a site to look up seasonal snowfall totals? I'm just curious how close my measurements are to what weather stations are saying.


----------



## On a Call

Now you are thinking.....half rate preplowing and run summer early bird specials


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen;1973649 said:


> The real question is, do you do any predrinking to do the preplowing?
> 
> On another note, does anyone have a site to look up seasonal snowfall totals? I'm just curious how close my measurements are to what weather stations are saying.


Only on private lots

And yes go to NOAA weather they have great archive records.

Navigating can be a challenge if you need help call them or PM me


----------



## magneto259

On a Call;1973659 said:


> Only on private lots
> 
> And yes go to NOAA weather they have great archive records.
> 
> Navigating can be a challenge if you need help call them or PM me


No kidding. I cant find anything on that site.


----------



## wnwniner

noon run of the nam. super shart cutoff on north end. Landcaster looking like almost 10 and dublin looking like 2.


----------



## On a Call

magneto259;1973666 said:


> No kidding. I cant find anything on that site.


Gotta be smarter than the key board 

But the info is top notch !


----------



## On a Call

Try calling...they are helpful over there !


----------



## magneto259

On a Call;1973682 said:


> Gotta be smarter than the key board
> 
> But the info is top notch !


There is a ton of stuff to wade through to find what you are looking for which is probably why i can never find anything on it. lol


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1973524 said:


> I Bill the same as a normal salt with no questions ever asked. It all evens out... Light here, heavy there...


We do the same, they never complain. On average, we can drop around half the amount we normally do for a presalt. I'm also a big fan of keeping salt on the lots just in case a little clipper rolls through.


----------



## BruceK

So far Dayton only freezing on concrete and northern side of buildings and shaded areas
. UV is keeping most of the blacktop wet here.


----------



## On a Call

magneto259;1973686 said:


> There is a ton of stuff to wade through to find what you are looking for which is probably why i can never find anything on it. lol


Oh yes I agree too much info....but better that than....it snowed on January 1, it was cold too, some water froze.

I actually like the reports and often send a copy with billing.


----------



## magneto259

On a Call;1973751 said:


> Oh yes I agree too much info....but better that than....it snowed on January 1, it was cold too, some water froze.
> 
> I actually like the reports and often send a copy with billing.


Hmmmm...... that is a good idea.


----------



## muffy189

wnwniner;1973671 said:


> noon run of the nam. super shart cutoff on north end. Landcaster looking like almost 10 and dublin looking like 2.


I'd love to see that shift north about 50 miles


----------



## wnwniner

muffy189;1973781 said:


> I'd love to see that shift north about 50 miles


You and me both. GFS was a little further south. Weather board i follow has some people thinking it will shift 50 miles north, some thinking it will slide south, and some stating its not going to move much. with that sharp cutoff, even 20 mile shift can really change things for some people. Im in Fairfield County and GFS noon run has se portion of county in the 8-10 range, just missing the 10-12 range and nw corner in the 3-6 range. Unreal-and really need that 25 mile shift.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

On a Call;1973659 said:


> Only on private lots
> 
> And yes go to NOAA weather they have great archive records.
> 
> Navigating can be a challenge if you need help call them or PM me





magneto259;1973666 said:


> No kidding. I cant find anything on that site.


I can't find **** on there other than the forecast. The only thing I CAN find is totals lumping part of last year and part of this year together. It's not a need to know thing, I'm just curious. We've had a lot of high liquid to powder ratio snow this season. My math says we're about 10 inches over average.


----------



## Bossman 92

wnwniner;1973671 said:


> noon run of the nam. super shart cutoff on north end. Landcaster looking like almost 10 and dublin looking like 2.


I would be happy with a 200 mile shift SOUTH!! There is no way in hell I want a foot of snow falling ever let alone on a week day.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1973804 said:


> I can't find **** on there other than the forecast. The only thing I CAN find is totals lumping part of last year and part of this year together. It's not a need to know thing, I'm just curious. We've had a lot of high liquid to powder ratio snow this season. My math says we're about 10 inches over average.


The probably won't have anything on there about Wooster. The nearest city is Akron?

http://www.weather.gov/climate/getclimate.php?wfo=cle


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Nothing is freezing here other than stuff dripping off of cars. Pavement is staying wet. I'm kind of depressed actually, I wanted to use the new VBX a little more.

Allseasons, I can't remember if I answered this already. Mine is the auger version.

JP, your link doesn't like me. Says you must specify a valid product and station ID.

EDIT, think I figured it out. Thank you!



Bossman 92;1973807 said:


> I would be happy with a 200 mile shift SOUTH!! There is no way in hell I want a foot of snow falling ever let alone on a week day.


Especially with the temps they're calling for where it's supposed to snow. A foot of concrete. Why in the hell would anyone want to put themselves through that is beyond me. They must have no sidewalks and unbreakable trucks.


----------



## cwby_ram

John_DeereGreen;1973815 said:


> Nothing is freezing here other than stuff dripping off of cars. Pavement is staying wet. I'm kind of depressed actually, I wanted to use the new VBX a little more.
> 
> Allseasons, I can't remember if I answered this already. Mine is the auger version.
> 
> JP, your link doesn't like me. Says you must specify a valid product and station ID.
> 
> EDIT, think I figured it out. Thank you!
> 
> Especially with the temps they're calling for where it's supposed to snow. A foot of concrete. Why in the hell would anyone want to put themselves through that is beyond me. They must have no sidewalks and unbreakable trucks.


No kidding. I'll take 2"-4", or so, but those big ones make me nervous, no matter how well prepared we are.

Didn't throw any salt here, either residual took care of it, or it never froze. I did hit one more driveway that had a van stuck in it yesterday. Was expecting total snocrete with the rain, but it wasn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## On a Call

John_DeereGreen;1973804 said:


> I can't find **** on there other than the forecast. The only thing I CAN find is totals lumping part of last year and part of this year together. It's not a need to know thing, I'm just curious. We've had a lot of high liquid to powder ratio snow this season. My math says we're about 10 inches over average.


Okay, here is their phone 216-265-2370 hours are 8:30 - 4:30

Try this

Www.weather.gov/ cle

You be taked to a page for Cleveland , you see a opportunity to click on

Climate and past weather

When you get to that page follow what you need


----------



## Young Pup

Watches and warnings are up.

http://www.weather.gov/iln/


----------



## procuts0103

40's next week..... winter is over!


----------



## magneto259

Hopefully this last hoorah I can get rid of my last bit of salt before winter is over!


----------



## Fannin76

4-7 wed into Thursday? Happy birth day to me!


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1973940 said:


> 40's next week..... winter is over!


Didn't you say this once before? Look what happened.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1973978 said:


> Didn't you say this once before? Look what happened.


I believe he did and hopefully it has the same result


----------



## muffy189

Any shift in the models JP


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;1973978 said:


> Didn't you say this once before? Look what happened.


Reverse psychology!


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Wunderground.com/history 

Use that for data on weather


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1974004 said:


> Any shift in the models JP


Went a little south. Next model run 2 hours.


----------



## muffy189

Young Pup;1974032 said:


> Went a little south. Next model run 2 hours.


We want to go North not south


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1974061 said:


> We want to go North not south


Crazy models don't do what we want them to do. They have their own agenda. LOL


----------



## Bossman 92

Jp....what's the deal with snow later tonight thru tomorrow afternoon?? Models showing several inches??? And by several I have seen 3"-5"????


----------



## Young Pup

Who knows, these models are crazy.  The new ones are coming out now.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1974118 said:


> Who knows, these models are crazy.  The new ones are coming out now.


It's almost like they are having a real hard time with this rain/warm temps tonight.


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1974137 said:


> It's almost like they are having a real hard time with this rain/warm temps tonight.


I am heading to store to get some Rum for my coke. I am about to pull my hair out. LOL


----------



## cotter

NWS had us at 3-5" early evening, now at 4-7"

Them models are crazy


----------



## procuts0103

Looks as if we will be sitting this out no matter what.... Ahhhh a good night's sleep!


----------



## Young Pup

Here is the latest nam


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1974175 said:


> Here is the latest nam


Looks like 1-3" in Columbus. Dublin/Gahanna like 1" and 2-3" south of 70


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1974175 said:


> Here is the latest nam


Looks more in line with everyone else. Looking at picking up machines for this storm if things don't change quick. I will see your Rum and raise you Tequila!!


----------



## WALKERS

George
You better get that plow out of storage!!!
Fixed the salt dogg today. New motor $300 
Put new rubber on the pro wings on the western.
If anyone needs rubber cutting edge I found a place down here they have everything. They even had two inch thick stuff.


----------



## born2farm

It's a mess up here 1/4 to 1/2 of sleet in spots


----------



## magneto259

It is getting slushy down here now. Real wet though.


----------



## justgeorge

WALKERS;1974213 said:


> George
> You better get that plow out of storage!!!.


 Yeah but I'm gonna wait a while and see what actually happens. Once it turns from rain to snow it's still gonna take a while to start accumulating. I *will* go put some stakes in the driveway that I slid off of last week.


----------



## muffy189

Got a full salt run in here which leaves me about done maybe enough salt for the first run next season, what do you guys think are we done???


----------



## fortydegnorth

muffy189;1974349 said:


> Got a full salt run in here which leaves me about done maybe enough salt for the first run next season, what do you guys think are we done???


No. I think we will have at least one more oddball late in the month. Seems like we always do. Seems like we had a wet snow in April last year down here


----------



## Flawless440

Won't need salt for late snows.. Scrape it and the temp rises..
I need to come up with 4 more tons to get though tomorrow.. Everybody is out


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Jason try Abraxus Salt in Cleveland. I know it's a long way but they had some on Monday. If you have a place to store the rest of the load for summer. Or you can go get what you need.

After we get through the little bit of flurries and crap tomorrow I'm washing everything, Fluid Filming it all, taking the salt boxes out and putting it all away. That should make it snow.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1974400 said:


> Jason try Abraxus Salt in Cleveland. I know it's a long way but they had some on Monday. If you have a place to store the rest of the load for summer. Or you can go get what you need.
> 
> After we get through the little bit of flurries and crap tomorrow I'm washing everything, Fluid Filming it all, taking the salt boxes out and putting it all away. That should make it snow.


That is our weekend plan as well. Not much in the 10 day at this point. Time to focus on farming


----------



## WALKERS

justgeorge;1974347 said:


> Yeah but I'm gonna wait a while and see what actually happens. Once it turns from rain to snow it's still gonna take a while to start accumulating. I *will* go put some stakes in the driveway that I slid off of last week.


Very Good Plan!!
4 to 8 by Thursday morning, afternoon


----------



## [email protected]

Jp or anyone, what's it looking like for tonight into Thursday for Cbus? Timing? Accumulation?


----------



## ohiogreenworks

Flawless440;1974396 said:


> Won't need salt for late snows.. Scrape it and the temp rises..
> I need to come up with 4 more tons to get though tomorrow.. Everybody is out


I know it's a little far but I have 4 tons I could sell you. Shop is in Centerville 45458. 937-901-8113


----------



## Young Pup

It really is now casting at this time but here are the latest snow maps


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1974479 said:


> Jp or anyone, what's it looking like for tonight into Thursday for Cbus? Timing? Accumulation?


I think sometime around rush hour. I say 2 to 4 on the latest models. But watch radar as it seems to be pushing north a bit. Not feeling to great at the moment so I am going to lay down. But keep an eye on radar.


----------



## allseasons87

We wash all snow equipment and trucks with vinegar in a cheap hose end sprayer before we fluid film everything at the end of the year. Vinegar neutralizes salt


----------



## born2farm

allseasons87;1974572 said:


> We wash all snow equipment and trucks with vinegar in a cheap hose end sprayer before we fluid film everything at the end of the year. Vinegar neutralizes salt


Just normal white vinegar?

I have heard of making a water and baking soda solution as well


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1974572 said:


> We wash all snow equipment and trucks with vinegar in a cheap hose end sprayer before we fluid film everything at the end of the year. Vinegar neutralizes salt


Interesting...I'll have to try that. Do you do it like outside on gravel? I can't imagine it smells very good...


----------



## allseasons87

born2farm;1974599 said:


> Just normal white vinegar?
> 
> I have heard of making a water and baking soda solution as well


Either Apple or white vinegar, just buy whatever is cheapest.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1974618 said:


> Interesting...I'll have to try that. Do you do it like outside on gravel? I can't imagine it smells very good...


We do it out on the gravel. Its really not too bad since it's diluted with water.

I spray everything down with the vinegar water then a wash with soap.


----------



## allseasons87

Gonna toss a little salt around 3 to burn off some slush that fell this morning. Gonna get cold later on


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1974396 said:


> Won't need salt for late snows.. Scrape it and the temp rises..
> I need to come up with 4 more tons to get though tomorrow.. Everybody is out


Champion in Dayton has bulk I think free delivery on a full truck load


----------



## ericenterprises

I've got extra bulk available s.end columbus


----------



## allseasons87

ericenterprises;1974713 said:


> I've got extra bulk available s.end columbus


How much picked up? Text me 614-537-3099


----------



## ericenterprises

I'll find out what it cost just got a random delivery from my trupoint I'm guessing it was 140 going to call them now


----------



## allseasons87

ericenterprises;1974720 said:


> I'll find out what it cost just got a random delivery from my trupoint I'm guessing it was 140 going to call them now


I cancelled a load from them yesterday lol


----------



## ericenterprises

allseasons87;1974732 said:


> I cancelled a load from them yesterday lol


**** I probably got yours! ! haha I ordered it 3 weeks ago could not belive it showed up


----------



## allseasons87

ericenterprises;1974733 said:


> **** I probably got yours! ! haha I ordered it 3 weeks ago could not belive it showed up


Text me when you know a $ I'll pick some up


----------



## ericenterprises

allseasons87;1974736 said:


> Text me when you know a $ I'll pick some up


 alex said
was 140 give me a call 614 975 2997


----------



## justgeorge

Snowing here on the east side of Cincinnati but nothing sticking yet. Air temp showing 34. It's been dry since early this morning.


----------



## cotter

Starting in London too.


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is the latest gfs.


----------



## allseasons87

Open retailers have salt down. Well see what happens.

Anyone have a 96" undertailgate Salter for sale? Stainless preferred....


----------



## Bossman 92

allseasons87;1974982 said:


> Open retailers have salt down. Well see what happens.
> 
> Anyone have a 96" undertailgate Salter for sale? Stainless preferred....


I have a mild steel one for sale. The auger on this one is like new. Make you a great deal on it.


----------



## allseasons87

Bossman 92;1974999 said:


> I have a mild steel one for sale. The auger on this one is like new. Make you a great deal on it.


I sent you a PM


----------



## fortydegnorth

allseasons87;1974982 said:


> Open retailers have salt down. Well see what happens.
> 
> Anyone have a 96" undertailgate Salter for sale? Stainless preferred....


Not mine but it cought my attention since I run an airflo bed. Looks decent though. https://dayton.craigslist.org/hvo/4898983066.html


----------



## allseasons87

fortydegnorth;1975068 said:


> Not mine but it cought my attention since I run an airflo bed. Looks decent though. https://dayton.craigslist.org/hvo/4898983066.html


Thanks for the lead!


----------



## Flawless440

so are we getting way more than 2"??
Anyone have a timeline? 
Thinking i need to call more drivers in if it's more than 2"


----------



## Flawless440

I found some info.. That map JP posted looked like a lot for central Ohio..

Calling for 1-2" Ending at 11pm..I'm rolling trucks at 11pm..
Think its the last one for us.. Make it a good one!!


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1975117 said:


> I found some info.. That map JP posted looked like a lot for central Ohio..
> 
> Calling for 1-2" Ending at 11pm..I'm rolling trucks at 11pm..
> Think its the last one for us.. Make it a good one!!


Yep we're rolling trucks at midnight. Gonna be an easier one than what we've been having. All lots will be clear and salted by 9am. Be safe and make that money tonight guys.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1975117 said:


> I found some info.. That map JP posted looked like a lot for central Ohio..
> 
> Calling for 1-2" Ending at 11pm..I'm rolling trucks at 11pm..
> Think its the last one for us.. Make it a good one!!


I am thinking now it will be over by 11pm for us here in CMH.Been good year overall. We are .....


----------



## procuts0103

It's not over yet.... I bet we will see something decent next 2 weeks


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1975152 said:


> It's not over yet.... I bet we will see something decent next 2 weeks


I don't think it is over for the season yet. Just for this event.


----------



## born2farm

Looks like it will stay south of us tonight. Going to roll out at 5am to spot salt refreeze from this morning. We need one more good salt run to burn up the last 30ton and then we can call it quits.


----------



## BruceK

The front seems to be consolidating a little. We were getting very light snow in Dayton since 5:30 but has quit here now with less than a 1/4". Heading out to salt my fussy lots the rest will melt off by 10am.


----------



## allseasons87

BruceK;1975182 said:


> The front seems to be consolidating a little. We were getting very light snow in Dayton since 5:30 but has quit here now with less than a 1/4". Heading out to salt my fussy lots the rest will melt off by 10am.


Gonna be in the teens tomorrow morning


----------



## BruceK

allseasons87;1975191 said:


> Gonna be in the teens tomorrow morning


Doesn't matter. Even if it's a little cloudy the UV this time of year will burn a thin layer off the pavement.


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag 3inches down now, still snowing good . looks like it will be over around 1 pm . going to be a easy run . 2 trucks and 2 extra guys to do walks . should be done buy day break .


----------



## [email protected]

BruceK;1975182 said:


> The front seems to be consolidating a little. We were getting very light snow in Dayton since 5:30 but has quit here now with less than a 1/4". Heading out to salt my fussy lots the rest will melt off by 10am.


I'm willing to bet that 1/4" doesn't melt off without salt until late day. Just my .02¢


----------



## cwby_ram

Think I'm gonna roll around 2. Quick salt run and maybe still get a quick nap in.


----------



## On a Call

Ditto. Be safe


----------



## racer47

just plowed 1 mile long private rd 2 lanes black top on hill side . solid wet and heavy 4 . still coming down strong. sidewalks guys better have their big boy pants on tonight, their got their work cut out for them tonight . ussmileyflag


----------



## cwby_ram

On a Call;1975260 said:


> Ditto. Be safe


Thanks, you too!


----------



## cwby_ram

racer47;1975263 said:


> just plowed 1 mile long private rd 2 lanes black top on hill side . solid wet and heavy 4 . still coming down strong. sidewalks guys better have their big boy pants on tonight, their got their work cut out for them tonight . ussmileyflag


You guys be safe, too! I'm thankful I won't be in the truck for 20-30 hours this time around.


----------



## jdavis11

If any of you guys south of Columbus need help this morning feel free to text me and I could get 1 or 2 of my trucks down there, possibly a skid loader as well. I could have them bring our proof of insurance with them if that is a concern. Otherwise, have fun! Jeff 614-638-2981


----------



## magneto259

Close to half inch in places. Salt everything. Easy morning. My aching back is ready for a rest! Lol


----------



## Young Pup

Just got back in from what I thougth was going to be an easy salt run. Scrape a couple of places so the salt would work better. Salted everything else, but I had to go back to some and put more salt down. Going to see what daylight brings and see if I get any phone calls. This snow is being stubborn to melt away. But it is getting colder than a witches broomstick out there. LOL


----------



## magneto259

Young Pup;1975298 said:


> Just got back in from what I thougth was going to be an easy salt run. Scrape a couple of places so the salt would work better. Salted everything else, but I had to go back to some and put more salt down. Going to see what daylight brings and see if I get any phone calls. This snow is being stubborn to melt away. But it is getting colder than a witches broomstick out there. LOL


Yeah same here. We hammered it in but may have to put some more down if they start moaning. Hoping the sun will help too.


----------



## On a Call

Yep just got in too from salting slick areas. I hammered it night before and most all was good.

I hate these cold temps freezing my loads though, clear and cold here 8. But I am done. Off to bed


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1975251 said:


> I'm willing to bet that 1/4" doesn't melt off without salt until late day. Just my .02¢


She's slowly melting off right now with treated Salt lol


----------



## born2farm

Glad we didn't get any thing out if this. Not that I still wasn't up every hour checking


----------



## cwby_ram

I just back in too. One place had stubborn a thin cost of stubborn snow, everything else was pretty much spot treating refreeze. Works for me. Mixed in calcium because we're running short on rock salt, figure that ought to help get it started. Should be good with a little traffic and sun. I'm heading for a nap!


----------



## BruceK

[email protected];1975251 said:


> I'm willing to bet that 1/4" doesn't melt off without salt until late day. Just my .02¢


Normally I would take that bet but I have a meeting in Columbus at 10 and won't get back until 2pm. Out of sight out of mind. 

I went out this morning and didn't even salt the picky ones. Hope that doesn't bite me.


----------



## procuts0103

Looks like a warm up for the next 2 weeks... I still think we will get one more good one...... maybe lol


----------



## Maclawnco

BruceK;1975330 said:


> Normally I would take that bet but I have a meeting in Columbus at 10 and won't get back until 2pm. Out of sight out of mind.
> 
> I went out this morning and didn't even salt the picky ones. Hope that doesn't bite me.


Bruce, that's free money!


----------



## Fannin76

I got a call yesterday to salt at 8 last night. It was working well got a call at 430 to resale refreeze nice easy payday but I'm out of salt again. Picking up one more skid today and hopefully that's it. It be my 6th skid in the last month which is a **** ton for me. I burnt a whole pallet last night and this morning


----------



## John_DeereGreen

born2farm;1975311 said:


> Not that I still wasn't up every hour checking


That's the truth...For some reason I was nervous as hell it was going to shift 30 miles north and we were going to get it too.

Maybe by the end of next week my sleeping pattern will disengauge from winter mode. Haha.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;1975377 said:


> That's the truth...For some reason I was nervous as hell it was going to shift 30 miles north and we were going to get it too.
> 
> Maybe by the end of next week my sleeping pattern will disengauge from winter mode. Haha.


Doubtful! Lol


----------



## MahonLawnCare

procuts0103;1975349 said:


> Looks like a warm up for the next 2 weeks... I still think we will get one more good one...... maybe lol


Stop it. It's March. Time for summer work. Jan/Feb should have your pockets flush. Don't be a Gordon Gecko, greed isn't good. Budgets will be shot for enhancements.


----------



## born2farm

John_DeereGreen;1975377 said:


> That's the truth...For some reason I was nervous as hell it was going to shift 30 miles north and we were going to get it too.
> 
> Maybe by the end of next week my sleeping pattern will disengauge from winter mode. Haha.


I keep this sleep schedule almost year round unfortunately

On the plus side. I did take the spreader off one truck today.
Time to get it ready for spring planting mode


----------



## Young Pup

Really am thinking hard about going to bulk next year. This bag product from American Rock salt sucks. Years ago it was good, but now it either frozen solid, a bag of dust, or ripped bags. A letter will be in the works to them about their product. Just not a happy camper. And I am thinking that is why this stuff was so hard to melt off. Never had an issue with central salt at all last year. Nice and blue and it worked great.


----------



## On a Call

I can turn you on to a good bulk supplier if you like.

Every load this year was perfect and dry.


----------



## Young Pup

What brand and what size? PM me if you want. 

thanks.

JP


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1975515 said:


> Really am thinking hard about going to bulk next year. This bag product from American Rock salt sucks. Years ago it was good, but now it either frozen solid, a bag of dust, or ripped bags. A letter will be in the works to them about their product. Just not a happy camper. And I am thinking that is why this stuff was so hard to melt off. Never had an issue with central salt at all last year. Nice and blue and it worked great.


We were talking about this this morning when we were loading up trucks. We're almost certainly switching. I must have needed sleep, just noticed my last post was about incomprehensible.


----------



## MahonLawnCare

Totally off topic, but figured some of you bigger guys might know. I am looking to rent/lease a mulch blower anyone know where I could get one? Can't find anything around AKCANTON

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1975525 said:


> We were talking about this this morning when we were loading up trucks. We're almost certainly switching. I must have needed sleep, just noticed my last post was about incomprehensible.


That is funny, I did not notice the misspellings. I read it as it was written correctly. LOL


----------



## fortydegnorth

MahonLawnCare;1975526 said:


> Totally off topic, but figured some of you bigger guys might know. I am looking to rent/lease a mulch blower anyone know where I could get one? Can't find anything around AKCANTON
> 
> Thanks in advance!


In the southwest area they are available to rent. I know several places in the Cincinnati area that rent them but Finn is there also. I owned one and sold it last year. It's more economical for us to rent one when needed. We can rent one for a week and blow a lot of much fast and that's with a BB302. I've been doing much more hydro-seeding lately so we haven't needed a blower. They're good machines but if you can line up jobs, rent a machine for a week, few weeks or month and see how it works for you, it would be a wise choice. They're not for every job but they can be great. A good used unit can be bought for $10,000-$30,000. Just depends on your needs. Make sure to test the air lock and pump.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1975542 said:


> That is funny, I did not notice the misspellings. I read it as it was written correctly. LOL


Ha, that's good. I read it that way too, until I woke up and looked at it again. Apparently I don't do well typing on my phone combined with lack of sleep...
At least we're on the same page though!


----------



## On a Call

YP

A friend called me about it. All I know Is the price and that it is SS. It is near port Huron, Mich 

He is supposed to send pictures he said it was a complete unit 

I will pass it onto you


----------



## MahonLawnCare

fortydegnorth;1975557 said:


> In the southwest area they are available to rent. I know several places in the Cincinnati area that rent them but Finn is there also. I owned one and sold it last year. It's more economical for us to rent one when needed. We can rent one for a week and blow a lot of much fast and that's with a BB302. I've been doing much more hydro-seeding lately so we haven't needed a blower. They're good machines but if you can line up jobs, rent a machine for a week, few weeks or month and see how it works for you, it would be a wise choice. They're not for every job but they can be great. A good used unit can be bought for $10,000-$30,000. Just depends on your needs. Make sure to test the air lock and pump.


Thanks for the info. I wanted to rent one for a month and knock out the big jobs or lease it for summer. I was looking at the 302. Seems perfect. I've found them used online for about $20 out of state. i guess I could contact the rental place I deal with and see. They only carry the straw blowers but may be able to get one I suppose. I was reading and the production on them is insane. Why anyone would get a mulch mule over this is beyond me.


----------



## magneto259

Young Pup;1975515 said:


> Really am thinking hard about going to bulk next year. This bag product from American Rock salt sucks. Years ago it was good, but now it either frozen solid, a bag of dust, or ripped bags. A letter will be in the works to them about their product. Just not a happy camper. And I am thinking that is why this stuff was so hard to melt off. Never had an issue with central salt at all last year. Nice and blue and it worked great.


I was thinking the same thing for next year too. Most of my bagged stuff was pretty good a couple bricks here and there. Did get a load in a pinch from another supplier and it was bagged by quikcrete. It had a lot of fine salt and was usually wet. It sucked because my spreader doesnt' have a vibrator on it. Like to run my liquid setup on a dedicated truck. I should've done it this season but didn't think we would get that much dry snow.


----------



## procuts0103

MahonLawnCare;1975407 said:


> Stop it. It's March. Time for summer work. Jan/Feb should have your pockets flush. Don't be a Gordon Gecko, greed isn't good. Budgets will be shot for enhancements.


Gordon gecko that's funny. Just watched wall street the other day. I'm just saying I think we have one more good plow event. Yes it was a good year. But if services are needed then we will service them. That's not greed. Just doing my job.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/4917055089.html

Selling our box truck if anyone is interested. 2000 chevy w3500 diesel 16ft box 195k miles on truck, less than 10k miles on engine rebuild. We used as a mowing truck has aluminum ramp for mowers. $12k obo


----------



## Flawless440

MahonLawnCare;1975526 said:


> Totally off topic, but figured some of you bigger guys might know. I am looking to rent/lease a mulch blower anyone know where I could get one? Can't find anything around AKCANTON
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have used this guy a bunch of times..

CWS Wholesale Supply- Cincinna
4125 Port Union Rd
Fairfield, OH 45014
513-881-4580

CWS Wholesale Supply- Clevelan
7250 Northfield Rd #3
Cleveland, OH 44146
440-232-3333

You got to reserve them fast.. They book out to June in a hurry..
Sub the much blowing out is another option..


----------



## fortydegnorth

ohiogreenworks;1975641 said:


> http://dayton.craigslist.org/cto/4917055089.html
> 
> Selling our box truck if anyone is interested. 2000 chevy w3500 diesel 16ft box 195k miles on truck, less than 10k miles on engine rebuild. We used as a mowing truck has aluminum ramp for mowers. $12k obo


Funny seeing a Krispins truck. We did a complete inside demolition last winter of their old building to make room for Hauer music. That's a job I won't forget soon enough. Hope it sells for you.


----------



## Young Pup

On a Call;1975565 said:


> YP
> 
> A friend called me about it. All I know Is the price and that it is SS. It is near port Huron, Mich
> 
> He is supposed to send pictures he said it was a complete unit
> 
> I will pass it onto you


When you get the information please post it.

Thanks.

JP


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mahon, we had a blower in 2012. It takes a good while to get proficient with them, and they make a hell of a mess while you're learning. It was bad enough that after 200 hours we decided it wasn't for us and sold it.


----------



## ohiogreenworks

fortydegnorth;1975654 said:


> Funny seeing a Krispins truck. We did a complete inside demolition last winter of their old building to make room for Hauer music. That's a job I won't forget soon enough. Hope it sells for you.


Yep good ole krispins! Funny how many times we pulled up to a clients house and they say I thought krispins went out of business! We planned on wrapping it but weren't sure if we were keeping it or not. I'll wrap it this spring if I can't sell it


----------



## procuts0103

Clipper this weekend? ??


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1975812 said:


> Clipper this weekend? ??


NO the clippers don't start playing baseball until April. Sorry you are out of luck.


----------



## On a Call

Young Pup;1975704 said:


> When you get the information please post it.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> JP


10-4 Will do...however I did forget I have a conference this weekend


----------



## WALKERS

MahonLawnCare;1975526 said:


> Totally off topic, but figured some of you bigger guys might know. I am looking to rent/lease a mulch blower anyone know where I could get one? Can't find anything around AKCANTON
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Cws 513 881 4580


----------



## Flawless440

JP hit 5,000 posts....


----------



## procuts0103

Young Pup;1975820 said:


> NO the clippers don't start playing baseball until April. Sorry you are out of luck.


I thought the Clippers played basketball in LA...


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1975993 said:


> JP hit 5,000 posts....


He should get a life


----------



## BruceK

BruceK;1975330 said:


> Normally I would take that bet but I have a meeting in Columbus at 10 and won't get back until 2pm. Out of sight out of mind.
> 
> I went out this morning and didn't even salt the picky ones. Hope that doesn't bite me.


Okay Dayton buddies. I got back from Columbus at 3:30 and all my lots were bare and dry. What time did the untreated lots melt off?


----------



## CELandscapes

BruceK;1976005 said:


> Okay Dayton buddies. I got back from Columbus at 3:30 and all my lots were bare and dry. What time did the untreated lots melt off?


No idea. Everything I was around was treated.


----------



## fortydegnorth

BruceK;1976005 said:


> Okay Dayton buddies. I got back from Columbus at 3:30 and all my lots were bare and dry. What time did the untreated lots melt off?


Our street was untreated and not plowed and it melted around 2:00-3:00. My concrete driveway was not scraped, but I did sling a little salt as a gauge and it was about half melted by 10:00. We may have gotten a little more than trotwood, or north Dayton. My jobs in Fairborn had less snow than my jobs in centerville by about half.


----------



## [email protected]

fortydegnorth;1976028 said:


> Our street was untreated and not plowed and it melted around 2:00-3:00. My concrete driveway was not scraped, but I did sling a little salt as a gauge and it was about half melted by 10:00. We may have gotten a little more than trotwood, or north Dayton. My jobs in Fairborn had less snow than my jobs in centerville by about half.


BOOM, told ya BruceK HAHA what do I win!?


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1976028 said:


> Our street was untreated and not plowed and it melted around 2:00-3:00. My concrete driveway was not scraped, but I did sling a little salt as a gauge and it was about half melted by 10:00. We may have gotten a little more than trotwood, or north Dayton. My jobs in Fairborn had less snow than my jobs in centerville by about half.


What lots in Fairborn do you have?


----------



## jk4718

It's been fun here at the end. I guess I will talk to you guys in about 9 months. lol


----------



## fortydegnorth

Fannin76;1976085 said:


> What lots in Fairborn do you have?


Insurance office on commerce center and a hotel by the Fairfield mall in beavercreek/Fairborn.


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1975993 said:


> JP hit 5,000 posts....





Fannin76;1975997 said:


> He should get a life


What? Get a life? Then what will I do. LOL:laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

Ok here is what the weekend clipper looks like.


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1976131 said:


> Insurance office on commerce center and a hotel by the Fairfield mall in beavercreek/Fairborn.


State Farm? I bid that lol and I bid a bunch of hotels on colonel glen and by the mall.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1976134 said:


> What? Get a life? Then what will I do. LOL:laughing:


You know I was joking right? Hence the winky face


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1976206 said:


> Ok here is what the weekend clipper looks like.


Ok I can never read these maps. We aren't really getting snow this weekend right? I was trying to avoid buying salt


----------



## BruceK

BruceK;1975330 said:


> Normally I would take that bet but I have a meeting in Columbus at 10 and won't get back until 2pm. Out of sight out of mind.
> 
> I went out this morning and didn't even salt the picky ones. Hope that doesn't bite me.





Fannin76;1976314 said:


> Ok I can never read these maps. We aren't really getting snow this weekend right? I was trying to avoid buying salt


Morning snow showers, should melt off by 10am.


----------



## Fannin76

BruceK;1976316 said:


> Morning snow showers, should melt off by 10am.


Right but I do drug rehab facilities that like their lots as dry as a pop corn fart but if it's this weekend I guess it doesn't matter to much they will be closed


----------



## fortydegnorth

Fannin76;1976309 said:


> State Farm? I bid that lol and I bid a bunch of hotels on colonel glen and by the mall.


Yes. I've been there for about 11 years. In the last 18 years it seems like I've done something for about every business in town at one time or another. Obviously I haven't but it sure feels that way. Jobs like that are a tough nut to crack because the contractors have been around so long and the customer gets comfortable with their methods and pricing. Plus I'm way too cheap and need to raise prices.


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1976333 said:


> Yes. I've been there for about 11 years. In the last 18 years it seems like I've done something for about every business in town at one time or another. Obviously I haven't but it sure feels that way. Jobs like that are a tough nut to crack because the contractors have been around so long and the customer gets comfortable with their methods and pricing. Plus I'm way too cheap and need to raise prices.


Well when I dropped of my bid the agent caught me off gaurd by talking to me lol I was just in drop off mode. But now I know it's your lot I'm ok with not getting it. I mean I was ok anyway since I have a full schedule.


----------



## procuts0103

You never know with a clipper. We talking 1 inch or more?

Thanks JP. Appreciate all you do!

Mario


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1976356 said:


> You never know with a clipper. We talking 1 inch or more?
> 
> Thanks JP. Appreciate all you do!
> 
> Mario


Oh man I was just messing with Jp! Lol


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1976310 said:


> You know I was joking right? Hence the winky face


yes sir I saw your winky face. Had me worried for a minute. Thought you were trying to pick me up. LOL j/k I knew you were joking. Hence my lol.


----------



## Young Pup

procuts0103;1976356 said:


> You never know with a clipper. We talking 1 inch or more?
> 
> Thanks JP. Appreciate all you do!
> 
> Mario


No problem, now I am just having some fun. LOL Online at the moment trying to treat myself to an opening day at the Reds game this year. I know the Reds, hopefully they will have a better year this year.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1976361 said:


> yes sir I saw your winky face. Had me worried for a minute. Thought you were trying to pick me up. LOL j/k I knew you were joking. Hence my lol.


Lol I feel like I was catching some heat lol. Haha trying to pick you up! Lol that's funny stuff


----------



## Young Pup

:laughing:


Fannin76;1976363 said:


> Lol I feel like I was catching some heat lol. Haha trying to pick you up! Lol that's funny stuff


:laughing::laughing::waving:


----------



## fortydegnorth

Young Pup;1976362 said:


> No problem, now I am just having some fun. LOL Online at the moment trying to treat myself to an opening day at the Reds game this year. I know the Reds, hopefully they will have a better year this year.


I got 4 tickets last year and my wife and I treated some friends for their anniversary. We had a blast. It's expensive but if you can swing it its a great time. The weather last year was perfect so hopefully it's the same this year.


----------



## Young Pup

fortydegnorth;1976390 said:


> I got 4 tickets last year and my wife and I treated some friends for their anniversary. We had a blast. It's expensive but if you can swing it its a great time. The weather last year was perfect so hopefully it's the same this year.


I am still trying right now. My brother got a special offer and I got tickets for Apr 26th and now I am trying to get some good tickets for opening day. It has me in the nosebleed sections right now. This is going to be an all day affair.


----------



## WALKERS




----------



## John_DeereGreen

Where are ya'll seeing the clipper for this weekend? I don't see anything on NOAA or Intellicast.

As of right now, we're washing trucks and plows this weekend and putting them into hibernation for the summer. Spreaders are staying till next weekend.


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;1976435 said:


> Where are ya'll seeing the clipper for this weekend? I don't see anything on NOAA or Intellicast.
> 
> As of right now, we're washing trucks and plows this weekend and putting them into hibernation for the summer. Spreaders are staying till next weekend.


Don't put them too far back in storage... I'm still saying end of the month we will get one more good one!


----------



## novawagonmaster

We will have snow in April.


----------



## Bossman 92

Hope it's over but I have a feeling it's not. Took the plow off my truck today for the first time since the first of January. Looking forward to a weekend of relaxing and a cookout.


----------



## GreenAcresIrr.

Better bot snow this weekend, we came up to our cabin in Michigan to snowmobile before back 100% next week getting trucks and equipment ready


----------



## procuts0103

Just a little pattern reload.... not complaining tho. My number 1 guy is going on vacation for 10 days leaving the 12th. And the weather looks nice and quiet. Can't believe I got lucky. But I do believe end of the month we will get 6 to 8 heavy wet snow. Just a feeling.


----------



## racer47

ussmileyflag over 8 inches on ground .everthing got plowed and salted twice . 20 hours plow time ,4 skids salt . its a wrap . i could use a day off after loading 4 skids off salt into tailgate spreader and 20 hours plowing .:laughing: but that storm will pay for the new bulk spreader . v box or truck craft .cant decide . going on 1 ton chevy 4x4 with truck craft dump insert . any advise would be great . and i did plow in the blizzard of April 4 1987 ..12 .or more .. i don't put up anything until April :laughing: drinkup:


----------



## Flawless440

Herd great things about the truck craft.. i would buy it hands down if i had a use for the dump insert in the off season. My pickups are used for mow crews and wouldn't need the dump insert.


----------



## racer47

i bought the dump insert to hall shingels to the dump .i do a lot of roofing in the summer . i have seen the tc 130 in action , it looks like a great salt spreader. also with it i could hall a lot more salt than a v box . thanks for your advise . last time i took your advise about places to buy a western wideout . it payed off , i gave it a beating and it didn't miss a lick .they did a great job on install .


----------



## Tri State

*bulk road salt*

Anyone looking for bulk road salt call me at 606-232-0350... ready to deliver out of portsmouth Ohio... tractor trailor or triaxel loads... smaller loads upon request ......Mike.... bring on the white gold....15 plus inches... going 40hrs straight on 3 hrs sleep...15 trucks...3 loaders...5 backhoes.....5 skidsteers. Still was hard to keep up......we also have bagged ice melt and calcium cloride.....by pallet load and can deliver or pickup.....


----------



## WALKERS

:whistling:Take off the plows the party is over:whistling:


----------



## Fannin76

WALKERS;1977211 said:


> :whistling:Take off the plows the party is over:whistling:


Dump trailer, wheel barrows and pitch forks are ready for mulch!


----------



## Flawless440

Yes... Ready to break ground on a couple patios before we start slanging mulch


----------



## PlowTeam5

Winters over. It's peanut-butter concrete time!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;1977263 said:


> Winters over. It's peanut-butter concrete time!!!!!!


Shut up idiot. I bet we make another $8-10k easy on snow this year. BET.


----------



## procuts0103

Haha mulch... you guys are funny


----------



## Flawless440

I'll take that action.. Winter is done for cbus


----------



## Fannin76

[email protected];1977266 said:


> Shut up idiot. I bet we make another $8-10k easy on snow this year. BET.


That's not very nice.....I'd need 6 events to make 10k lol


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1977266 said:


> Shut up idiot. I bet we make another $8-10k easy on snow this year. BET.


Oh by the end of December 2015 that is possible. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

St. Patrick's Day snow storm. I'm calling it now.


----------



## rblake

it looks like its over. not a bad run for February.


----------



## Flawless440

2.5 hours at To go out to eat at Polaris.. b.s .. 30 mins just to get our check..


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1977370 said:


> 2.5 hours at To go out to eat at Polaris.. b.s .. 30 mins just to get our check..


That's a Saturday night at Polaris. Especially the first without snow in awhile!


----------



## born2farm

Man how long has it been since we havnt had to plow or salt on a Sunday?


----------



## PlowTeam5

[email protected];1977266 said:


> shut up idiot. I bet we make another $8-10k easy on snow this year. Bet.


im stuck in a field you ducking flake!!!!!!!!


----------



## muffy189

I woke up at 3 this morning thinking I had to go plow the church's lol old habit


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1977370 said:


> 2.5 hours at To go out to eat at Polaris.. b.s .. 30 mins just to get our check..


Hell I had a 6pm reservation at Ocean Club last night and we still didn't get out of there until 8:30. I think they were stalling so we would buy more alcohol.


----------



## procuts0103

Fox 8 said warm up this then cool down after. End of the month look out! Fat lady didn't sing yet. She's just starting to hum...


----------



## [email protected]

PlowTeam5;1977495 said:


> im stuck in a field you ducking flake!!!!!!!!


Yep haha I bet we get another one...just like last year when I was supposed to go to Tx2K14 and then it freakin snowed lol


----------



## allseasons87

1 or 2 more good snows end of the month. I'm ready to start all these installs. Picking up the 6500 tomorrow. Mulch isn't even a question until mid April/may.


----------



## cwby_ram

Yup, I think one more too. Need some of this snow on the ground out of the way. Got a lot to do before mulch, which I agree, isn't even on the agenda until mid April at the earliest.


----------



## Young Pup

Plow and Salt spreader washed and set in storage. Have to wash the truck. I bet I have 2 tons worth of salt on that thing. I thing. I will recycle the water into salt brine. LOL 

We will have one more if not two. But I have to wash this truck. Inside and out. It truly is my home away from home.


----------



## procuts0103

I can see the Brickman and yard master guys shoveling snow off the beds to lay down the mulch. Lol

I try to wait for the oak trees to let the seedlings fall before we mulch. It's ashtabula county. It's piss poor here. No one cares if they are mulched in April anyways...


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1977663 said:


> Plow and Salt spreader washed and set in storage. Have to wash the truck. I bet I have 2 tons worth of salt on that thing. I thing. I will recycle the water into salt brine. LOL
> 
> We will have one more if not two. But I have to wash this truck. Inside and out. It truly is my home away from home.


Mine needs washed bad, too. Maybe this week...


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1977675 said:


> Mine needs washed bad, too. Maybe this week...


I might do mine in the morning. Going to take it through a car wash. Probably way to busy to do it right now.


----------



## WALKERS

Just washed ours leaving everything on thou. Have to take plow to welder guy. 
Going to do bids Monday and start scheduling everything down here. 
Our piles are half melted now we won't mulch til April.


----------



## WALKERS

Time to put them to bed.


----------



## procuts0103

For the life of me I can't understand why you guys Mulch so early...


----------



## Young Pup

Taking advantage of this no plowing today. Getting my spring letters finally ready to go. About a week behind on getting them out.  But, hey it is not like I will be doing anything yet anyway.  Can't believe it is March 8th. Feels like I just put the mowing equipment away.


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;1977721 said:


> For the life of me I can't understand why you guys Mulch so early...


I'm not saying I have any mulch jobs lined up. I'm just ready for that next phase of the year. Also I'm a solo op so the earlier I can mulch the more I can get in before mowing. But then again how many mowing customers I have is a big question too. And I much rather do mulch then cleaning up leaves.


----------



## Flawless440

Sucks cant even do mulch estimates till this snow melts.. Can't see the dam beds


----------



## Fannin76

Flawless440;1977960 said:


> Sucks cant even do mulch estimates till this snow melts.. Can't see the dam beds


Our snow is about gone lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

How much mulch are you guys spreading when you're saying you don't start until mid-late April?


----------



## Flawless440

I avg 1000 yards, hoping for less this year.. No money in commercial mulching..


----------



## cwby_ram

John_DeereGreen;1978072 said:


> How much mulch are you guys spreading when you're saying you don't start until mid-late April?


We did 72 cy with two of us. Actually started on the 9th of April.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1978072 said:


> How much mulch are you guys spreading when you're saying you don't start until mid-late April?


4-500 yds. Requests usually start Round then for existing landscapes.


----------



## WALKERS

250 to 300


----------



## justgeorge

Off topic here, but make sure when you file your Ohio taxes that you claim the new Small Business Deduction. It actually started last year and allows you to reduce your Ohio income by 50% of the first $250,000 in income. This year they bumped it to 75% of the first $187k! Here is a quote to define a "small business", which I would guess is most of us:

*Owners of and investors in Ohio businesses structured as sole proprietorships and pass-through entities (PTEs) qualify for this new tax cut. PTEs include: partnerships, Subchapter S corporations (S-corps) and Limited Liability Companies (LLCs). Income generated by the business and passed through to the owners/investors is subject to personal income tax. The deduction is first effective for income earned in taxable year 2013 and claimed on income tax returns filed in 2014. *

I missed claiming it for 2013 so I just filed an Ohio IT-1040X to amend my return. I won't make that mistake this year. Read more about it here:

http://www.tax.ohio.gov/Business/SmallBusinessTaxCut.aspx


----------



## cwby_ram

justgeorge;1978240 said:


> Off topic here, but make sure when you file your Ohio taxes that you claim the new Small Business Deduction. It actually started last year and allows you to reduce your Ohio income by 50% of the first $250,000 in income. This year they bumped it to 75% of the first $187k! Here is a quote to define a "small business", which I would guess is most of us:
> 
> *Owners of and investors in Ohio businesses structured as sole proprietorships and pass-through entities (PTEs) qualify for this new tax cut. PTEs include: partnerships, Subchapter S corporations (S-corps) and Limited Liability Companies (LLCs). Income generated by the business and passed through to the owners/investors is subject to personal income tax. The deduction is first effective for income earned in taxable year 2013 and claimed on income tax returns filed in 2014. *
> 
> I missed claiming it for 2013 so I just filed an Ohio IT-1040X to amend my return. I won't make that mistake this year. Read more about it here:
> 
> http://www.tax.ohio.gov/Business/SmallBusinessTaxCut.aspx


Just got a little postcard thing in the mail last week to that effect. Good looking out!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I see why you guys can start so late if that's all you're spreading. We put down 4500 yards last year. As soon as the snow is gone and ground is thawed we're edging beds and laying mulch.

And I agree commercial mulch isn't a money making proposition. We do 10% if we're lucky. Seems like the mulch part of the bids make or break commercial.


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;1978240 said:


> Off topic here, but make sure when you file your Ohio taxes that you claim the new Small Business Deduction. It actually started last year and allows you to reduce your Ohio income by 50% of the first $250,000 in income. This year they bumped it to 75% of the first $187k! Here is a quote to define a "small business", which I would guess is most of us:
> 
> *Owners of and investors in Ohio businesses structured as sole proprietorships and pass-through entities (PTEs) qualify for this new tax cut. PTEs include: partnerships, Subchapter S corporations (S-corps) and Limited Liability Companies (LLCs). Income generated by the business and passed through to the owners/investors is subject to personal income tax. The deduction is first effective for income earned in taxable year 2013 and claimed on income tax returns filed in 2014. *
> 
> I missed claiming it for 2013 so I just filed an Ohio IT-1040X to amend my return. I won't make that mistake this year. Read more about it here:
> 
> http://www.tax.ohio.gov/Business/SmallBusinessTaxCut.aspx


So for an example say you bring in 20k this deduction slows you to claim 10k and that's what you are taxed off of?


----------



## cwby_ram

John_DeereGreen;1978248 said:


> I see why you guys can start so late if that's all you're spreading. We put down 4500 yards last year. As soon as the snow is gone and ground is thawed we're edging beds and laying mulch.
> 
> And I agree commercial mulch isn't a money making proposition. We do 10% if we're lucky. Seems like the mulch part of the bids make or break commercial.


And my number was spread over the entire year, 10-15% of that was new installs later in the year. But we're just a little company, we may do 100 cy or so this year, and I'll be tired of seeing mulch by the time we're through that.


----------



## justgeorge

Fannin76;1978249 said:


> So for an example say you bring in 20k this deduction slows you to claim 10k and that's what you are taxed off of?


On your Ohio taxes, yes. The number from Line 31 on your Schedule C that gets transferred to your federal 1040. Last year if that number was $20k then on your Ohio taxes you only pay taxes on $10k. This year you would only pay taxes on $5k.


----------



## Fannin76

cwby_ram;1978262 said:


> And my number was spread over the entire year, 10-15% of that was new installs later in the year. But we're just a little company, we may do 100 cy or so this year, and I'll be tired of seeing mulch by the time we're through that.


Jezze I'll be excited with 25 cu yds


----------



## cwby_ram

Fannin76;1978265 said:


> Jesse I'll be excited with 25 cu yds


I'm already tired thinking about it. Gotta get some more help in here this year.


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;1978264 said:


> On your Ohio taxes, yes. The number from Line 31 on your Schedule C that gets transferred to your federal 1040. Last year if that number was $20k then on your Ohio taxes you only pay taxes on $10k. This year you would only pay taxes on $5k.


Holy crap I hope turbo tax will walk me through this this was my first official tax year


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Fannin76;1978265 said:


> Jezze I'll be excited with 25 cu yds


I'd probably shoot myself if I had to deal with that kinda mulch. Just hit your stride and you're done!


----------



## CELandscapes

John_DeereGreen;1978275 said:


> I'd probably shoot myself if I had to deal with that kinda mulch. Just hit your stride and you're done!


That's what I was thinking. Starting edging and cleanups next week. Be laying mulch the week after.


----------



## magneto259

I don't have to worry about mulch. I do asphalt work. It will be the end of April before anything is moving for me.


----------



## justgeorge

Fannin76;1978271 said:


> Holy crap I hope turbo tax will walk me through this this was my first official tax year


It should as long as you pay for the state edition.

Wow I just looked at the cost of TurboTax, it's pretty pricey. If you haven't already purchased it check out TaxAct.com. Deluxe Edition + state is only $22. What it won't do (that TurboTax does) is automatically transfer your numbers from QuickBooks (if that's what you use for your accounting).


----------



## Fannin76

justgeorge;1978315 said:


> It should as long as you pay for the state edition.
> 
> Wow I just looked at the cost of TurboTax, it's pretty pricey. If you haven't already purchased it check out TaxAct.com. Deluxe Edition + state is only $22. What it won't do (that TurboTax does) is automatically transfer your numbers from QuickBooks (if that's what you use for your accounting).


Nope we have all paper billing just started using quick books for this winter this is only my second full mowing season coming up


----------



## fortydegnorth

I just pay an accountant $275 and get it all done. They do all my estimated payments, address envelopes, e-file my returns and whatever else needs done. I don't need the stress and headaches for that kind of money. Plus they're a snow customer so I get my money back quickly when the snow rolls around. 

I don't do much mulch but I still start early. I'll be prepping and mulching in a couple weeks and I only do 100 yards or so.....by myself. 

Looks warm enough for a while that I'm going to pull v-boxes and start washing and prepping. Seems like winter just started!


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1978328 said:


> I just pay an accountant $275 and get it all done. They do all my estimated payments, address envelopes, e-file my returns and whatever else needs done. I don't need the stress and headaches for that kind of money. Plus they're a snow customer so I get my money back quickly when the snow rolls around.
> 
> I don't do much mulch but I still start early. I'll be prepping and mulching in a couple weeks and I only do 100 yards or so.....by myself.
> 
> Looks warm enough for a while that I'm going to pull v-boxes and start washing and prepping. Seems like winter just started!


Who is your accountant? I heard h&rblock were crazy expensive


----------



## justgeorge

magneto259;1978293 said:


> I don't have to worry about mulch. I do asphalt work. It will be the end of April before anything is moving for me.


Plenty of potholes to fix!


----------



## John_DeereGreen

justgeorge;1978331 said:


> Plenty of potholes to fix!


Isn't that the damn truth. There's some around here big enough to lose a car in.


----------



## born2farm

Well rental loaders go back tomorrow and Wednesday. Hopefully no more big snows roll through. We have enough equipment in house to handle a few small events


----------



## fortydegnorth

Fannin76;1978330 said:


> Who is your accountant? I heard h&rblock were crazy expensive


Hammerman Graf Hughes and co. Across from the Greene


----------



## Fannin76

fortydegnorth;1978361 said:


> Hammerman Graf Hughes and co. Across from the Greene


Oh ok I may check them out. I think us Dayton guys need to get together for dinner and beers


----------



## CELandscapes

Fannin76;1978368 said:


> Oh ok I may check them out. I think us Dayton guys need to get together for dinner and beers


You looking for an excuse to drink?


----------



## Fannin76

CELandscapes;1978369 said:


> You looking for an excuse to drink?


Lol got beer in the fridge don't need an excuse. Let this next round of checks come in lol


----------



## procuts0103

Talking about mulching and I'm in the volvo moving snow for one of my nursing homes. Big state inspection tomorrow and we need to be ready.

Mulch... Ahhhh no thanks.


----------



## Young Pup

Mulch? Are you guys crazy??? Wait don't answer that. :laughing: Well, took a mower in for service for service today. Been working on getting my tax stuff put together so I can get to my accountant (aka sister in law h/r block) I am stopping for the day on that. My head is spinning Had quickbooks last year but computer went down and I lost everything. Thank goodness for paper copies on everything. I forgot to back up on the external hard drive. my dumb a$$ fault.


----------



## Kwise

Young Pup;1978426 said:


> Mulch? Are you guys crazy??? Wait don't answer that. :laughing: Well, took a mower in for service for service today. Been working on getting my tax stuff put together so I can get to my accountant (aka sister in law h/r block) I am stopping for the day on that. My head is spinning Had quickbooks last year but computer went down and I lost everything. Thank goodness for paper copies on everything. I forgot to back up on the external hard drive. my dumb a$$ fault.


Back up to Google Drive. Easy and free


----------



## Young Pup

Kwise;1978433 said:


> Back up to Google Drive. Easy and free


Thanks. I am going to go new computer shopping this week too. Got this one fixed with a new hard drive under warranty and it started acting up as soon as the new warranty expired 90 days after the new hard drive went in.


----------



## Flawless440

But a Mac book.. Last u 10-15 years


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1978426 said:


> Mulch? Are you guys crazy??? Wait don't answer that. :laughing: Well, took a mower in for service for service today. Been working on getting my tax stuff put together so I can get to my accountant (aka sister in law h/r block) I am stopping for the day on that. My head is spinning Had quickbooks last year but computer went down and I lost everything. Thank goodness for paper copies on everything. I forgot to back up on the external hard drive. my dumb a$$ fault.


Spent the entire day doing the same thing. Probably start actually doing my taxes tomorrow. 
I did take a break earlier, went out and sat on the mower for a couple minutes...:bluebounc


----------



## procuts0103

The wife is on her 2nd MacBook in 6 years.... I'm getting tired of spending 1500 at a crack. My best buy weekend special 60gig computer is still ticking. Bought it in 2000


----------



## BruceK

Every cent you spend on a cloud backup service is money in the bank. Had a hard drive go a few years back cost me over $1,000 to get the data off of it. Never again.

There's a great little mexican place here in Trotwood for beers and margaritas. Oh yeah and great food too. Taqueria Mixteca. Should be able to hold all us Dayton guys comfortably.


----------



## allseasons87

Get ready for some cold @$$ temps about 10 days out from now lol. No snow equipment goes away until April!


----------



## procuts0103

We could only hope


----------



## allseasons87

NCEP GFS definitely showing it. Can't post it due to being on mobile


----------



## allseasons87

But GFS always trends cold lol


----------



## Young Pup

allseasons87;1978530 said:


> Get ready for some cold @$$ temps about 10 days out from now lol. No snow equipment goes away until April!


I posted something two pages back about St. Patty's Day. I am not staying up tonight to look at the models as they are now running an hour later due to the time change.


----------



## procuts0103

Telling you we are gonna plow again this month...


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1978474 said:


> Spent the entire day doing the same thing. Probably start actually doing my taxes tomorrow.
> I did take a break earlier, went out and sat on the mower for a couple minutes...:bluebounc


I won't even attempt doing the taxes.  Way to much stuff to miss if I do them.


----------



## Flawless440

It will melt as it hits


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1978554 said:


> I won't even attempt doing the taxes.  Way to much stuff to miss if I do them.


I'll have to start sending them off in the next couple years, I think, but so far so good. Done them every year myself since I was 18, but we'll be looking for a good accountant soon.


----------



## allseasons87

Don strawser at h&r block. He's about $600 to get them done but he finds every penny possible. He's the tax advisor for nationwide insurance


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1978574 said:


> Don strawser at h&r block. He's about $600 to get them done but he finds every penny possible. He's the tax advisor for nationwide insurance


Thanks! That's good to know, gonna write his name down. I'll check him out for next year!


----------



## Young Pup

I go to Cincinnati to have mine done. That is where she lives. Oh well, a road trip will be good.


----------



## WALKERS

Pup is coming down here for beers and margarita.


----------



## jk4718

Does anybody know who sells shipping containers in Columbus?


----------



## born2farm

jk4718;1978645 said:


> Does anybody know who sells shipping containers in Columbus?


There is a bunch on craigslist


----------



## jk4718

born2farm;1978646 said:


> There is a bunch on craigslist


That's what I thought, but they are all weird national companies. I guess I will have to keep an eye on it. My lot is a damn swamp right now so I doubt a truck could drop it any time soon with today's rain.


----------



## born2farm

Ya I noticed most of them were national too


----------



## Fannin76

jk4718;1978648 said:


> That's what I thought, but they are all weird national companies. I guess I will have to keep an eye on it. My lot is a damn swamp right now so I doubt a truck could drop it any time soon with today's rain.


I called in like October and all they wanted to do is rent them.


----------



## BruceK

For containers I would go to a local shipping transfer facility for suggestions. Places like ports and rail yards.


----------



## BruceK

and there is always BEI for containers
http://www.bei-benedict.com/storage-containers.php


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We found the ones we have on Ebay. No one anywhere else could touch their prices. And rental prices are stupid. The best I found was 99 a month, and 395 pickup/395 delivery for a 20' container. We paid 2250 delivered for ours and they were both in really good shape.


----------



## Flawless440

Iv been renting a 40' for a year.. Its empty and going back this month. Then i need to buy as well.. Anyone know how much a 20' weighs? My track loader can left 2800 lbs, do i need extend forks?


----------



## jk4718

Flawless440;1978693 said:


> Iv been renting a 40' for a year.. Its empty and going back this month. Then i need to buy as well.. Anyone know how much a 20' weighs? My track loader can left 2800 lbs, do i need extend forks?


I read that a 20' weighs about 5000lbs.


----------



## allseasons87

You guys using those containers for salt or storage?


----------



## fortydegnorth

jk4718;1978645 said:


> Does anybody know who sells shipping containers in Columbus?


I have a 40' container I'd like to sell. I just need to relocate a '64 Ford out of it. I'm about an hour from Hilliard.

Oh, if anyone wants the Ford I'll leave it in and make a package deal. Lol. 460 big block, C6 auto, all built Galaxie 500xl that needs to be put all back together. Good winter project when the snow doesn't fly.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Flawless440;1978693 said:


> Iv been renting a 40' for a year.. Its empty and going back this month. Then i need to buy as well.. Anyone know how much a 20' weighs? My track loader can left 2800 lbs, do i need extend forks?


No way can I see a CTL lifting a container. MAYBE something like a 333 Deere, or T300 Bobcat it might lift it some but not much.

It's all our 244J wants to lift a 20' and keep the ass end even remotely on the ground. Straight tipping load is like 8K on that machine. Forget about moving it around unless you've got a machine on each end or you drag it.

Allseasons, we got ours for salt before we had enough machines to leave one at the shop to load salt with. Now they're storage containers. One is for bagged ice melt products and fert and the other is a random catch all that really needs to be gone. In all honesty, if I did it over I'd just dump the salt on the pavement and tarp it. More difficult to deal with the tarps but the containers get damned expensive if you don't have a way to move them.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1978593 said:


> Pup is coming down here for beers and margarita.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;1978712 said:


> No way can I see a CTL lifting a container. MAYBE something like a 333 Deere, or T300 Bobcat it might lift it some but not much.
> 
> It's all our 244J wants to lift a 20' and keep the ass end even remotely on the ground. Straight tipping load is like 8K on that machine. Forget about moving it around unless you've got a machine on each end or you drag it.
> 
> Allseasons, we got ours for salt before we had enough machines to leave one at the shop to load salt with. Now they're storage containers. One is for bagged ice melt products and fert and the other is a random catch all that really needs to be gone. In all honesty, if I did it over I'd just dump the salt on the pavement and tarp it. More difficult to deal with the tarps but the containers get damned expensive if you don't have a way to move them.


Careful, I was talking to my salesman yesterday at BPS. He said out around there the state is finding higher than normal salt content in some water/streams. He thinks in the next few years that the state will mandate some type of containment system for for salt storage. Just a thought.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1978721 said:


> Careful, I was talking to my salesman yesterday at BPS. He said out around there the state is finding higher than normal salt content in some water/streams. He thinks in the next few years that the state will mandate some type of containment system for for salt storage. Just a thought.


I wouldn't be at all surprised if there's a state or federal mandate come down by 2020.

But the first damn place they need to start is limiting ODOT's stupidity and wasteful salt applications on roads. But that'll never happen.


----------



## cwby_ram

John_DeereGreen;1978753 said:


> I wouldn't be at all surprised if there's a state or federal mandate come down by 2020.
> 
> But the first damn place they need to start is limiting ODOT's stupidity and wasteful salt applications on roads. But that'll never happen.


^^That!



Young Pup;1978721 said:


> Careful, I was talking to my salesman yesterday at BPS. He said out around there the state is finding higher than normal salt content in some water/streams. He thinks in the next few years that the state will mandate some type of containment system for for salt storage. Just a thought.


I gotta call my guy down there and get a price quote. Scag extended their promo on V-Rides. Making me think about it again...


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1978764 said:


> ^^That!
> 
> I gotta call my guy down there and get a price quote. Scag extended their promo on V-Rides. Making me think about it again...


I deal with Don Barney.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1978785 said:


> I deal with Don Barney.


That's my guy! Lives down the road from me. Been real good to me over the years.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1978787 said:


> That's my guy! Lives down the road from me. Been real good to me over the years.


Ha, I figured that might be your guy too.  Since you lived up around him.  I have been dealing with him since started. 

Don't believe anything he says about me.  Well, just the good stuff, the bad stuff don't believe it.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1978788 said:


> Ha, I figured that might be your guy too.  Since you lived up around him.  I have been dealing with him since started.
> 
> Don't believe anything he says about me.  Well, just the good stuff, the bad stuff don't believe it.


Was gonna tell you the same thing! 
Yeah, it works out nicely having him live so close. If I catch everyone at the right time, he'll bring parts I order home with him and meet me. Good bunch of guys there.


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1978790 said:


> Was gonna tell you the same thing!
> Yeah, it works out nicely having him live so close. If I catch everyone at the right time, he'll bring parts I order home with him and meet me. Good bunch of guys there.


Nice.

Next time I see him, I am going to ask when he will start delivering my parts to me too.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1978793 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Next time I see him, I am going to ask when he will start delivering my parts to me too.


There ya go. He'll bring them home for you, I'm sure. Might be a farther drive to his place...


----------



## procuts0103

Exmark efi red technology. And never look back


----------



## CELandscapes

procuts0103;1978797 said:


> Exmark efi red technology. And never look back


I demoed one of those. The cut was horrible. All Deere now the fleet pricing and support is killer.


----------



## cwby_ram

procuts0103;1978797 said:


> Exmark efi red technology. And never look back


I've been very happy with my Scags, but there seem to be plenty of Exmarks out there. I ran an old, very worn out one part of last season, and wasn't impressed, but that's not a fair comparison because this thing was WORN OUT!


----------



## allseasons87

Like I told ya Matt, if it aint red leave it in the shed! Plows & mowers! Lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Scag's velocity deck does mow nice. We ran all eXmark for the mow crews. Never once an issue with any of them. We had 6 Lazers, 2 Vantages, and 2 Turf Tracers and the lowest hour one was over 2000 when we sold the mowing routes.


----------



## cwby_ram

allseasons87;1978823 said:


> Like I told ya Matt, if it aint red leave it in the shed! Plows & mowers! Lol


I know, I know. Almost got me sold on the plow color, gonna be a tough sell changing mower colors! 



John_DeereGreen;1978823 said:


> Scag's velocity deck does mow nice. We ran all eXmark for the mow crews. Never once an issue with any of them. We had 6 Lazers, 2 Vantages, and 2 Turf Tracers and the lowest hour one was over 2000 when we sold the mowing routes.


I really like the Velocity decks, always get a real nice cut! The exmarks definitely look nice, just never had a reason to switch. Got 4000 hours on an old 72" that just won't die. It's sitting out this year, but if I get some free time I'm gonna fix it up a bit and keep it around as a backup.


----------



## [email protected]

Patching potholes all week. Yay


----------



## magneto259

[email protected];1979218 said:


> Patching potholes all week. Yay


You guys using cold patch or hot mix? Gonna pick up a hot box this weekend.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

cwby_ram;1978862 said:


> I really like the Velocity decks, always get a real nice cut! The exmarks definitely look nice, just never had a reason to switch. Got 4000 hours on an old 72" that just won't die. It's sitting out this year, but if I get some free time I'm gonna fix it up a bit and keep it around as a backup.


They do mow really nice, that's my only major complaint about the UltraCut decks, they mow like **** if it's heavier damp or wet grass.

Deere's 7 Iron IMO is right up there with the Velocity. If we ever start mowing again that'll probably be the route I go in.


----------



## Flawless440

I hated the deer we had. Thought it cut like crap.. Bog down in thick grass while the exmark blew right by it..
We didn't like the way the scags cut either.. Haven't tried a new scag


----------



## Flawless440

So bored, convention center today for osu resert
Classes for fert license...

Anyone else here?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I almost went, but I just finished mine last fall. I'll probably procrastinate until the very end and finish my last hour on September 29th like I did last year.

Some of the classes are actually mildly interesting to me.

How old was the Deere you ran Flaw? The new 7 Iron II are a lot improved over the first and second generations.


----------



## Flawless440

Its was a deer 777 I think 2006... Guess it's been a long while.. We're the hell dose time go..


----------



## justgeorge

Fertilizer cert testing question:

I want to get certified; I've looked thru the study material a little. I see there is 1 open slot for testing real close to me tomorrow at noon. Can I self study for the next 24 hours and be able to pass the test? This would be for Core and Category 8 (turf). The next training class isn't until 3/25 and then the next test opportunity is April 2nd and I'd rather get it out of the way now if it's possible.

I am pretty smart, but haven't really "studied" for a test in a lot of years.

I'll start downloading the study material while I wait for your opinions....

Thanks!

Edited to add, it looks like there is online training for $30 I can take.


----------



## Flawless440

I never looked at that book... Took the all day class then tested for hours after the class and I past.. I have been treating for years prior..

A lot is safety common sense.. Some identitying weeds..

I'd say take the test, if u fail u know what to study in April..
I suck at studying.. Never been a good student.. Hands on learner like every other landscaper/arborist I know..


----------



## justgeorge

Thanks. I actually just got off the phone with Ohio Dept Agriculture and found out that the training class is followed by taking the test the same day (which is sounds like what you did). So I'll get registered for that on the 25th.


----------



## born2farm

I'm thinking we might get to shake some salt tonight. Lots of wet lots and supposed to get down to 30


----------



## WALKERS

George
Don't they have that Live Oaks?
Plus when you starting your Spring clean ups this year?
We are thinking end of next week.


----------



## procuts0103

born2farm;1979421 said:


> I'm thinking we might get to shake some salt tonight. Lots of wet lots and supposed to get down to 30


Next week it's on again...


----------



## cwby_ram

John_DeereGreen;1979341 said:


> I almost went, but I just finished mine last fall. I'll probably procrastinate until the very end and finish my last hour on September 29th like I did last year.
> 
> Some of the classes are actually mildly interesting to me.
> 
> How old was the Deere you ran Flaw? The new 7 Iron II are a lot improved over the first and second generations.


I should have gone down to that too. I gotta get that stuff done soon.

Same deal on the Scag's the old decks suck. My oldest one just about drove me crazy it sucked in the wet so bad.
The velocities are sweet.


----------



## Flawless440

Well u guys suck.. Guess I'm down here all alone..
Did run into a few guys I know


----------



## John_DeereGreen

George, the biggest part is weed ID and knowing how to calculate app rates. I've got an ag background so I already knew calculations, and the ID wasn't hard either.

It's free to take it, might as well try. I never studied at all and passed everything the first try. Core, industrial vegetation, ornamental weed, ornamental pest, and turf. Need to get my commercial ag but have been procrastinating.

Jason that 777 was the orignal deck, you should try a new one. They mow really nice, I would say as good or better than eXmark when it's dry, and hands down better wet.

I'd be fine with salt tonight, be nice to use up this last 20 tons or so.


----------



## justgeorge

WALKERS;1979422 said:


> George
> Don't they have that Live Oaks?
> Plus when you starting your Spring clean ups this year?
> We are thinking end of next week.


I haven't seen it offered at Live Oaks, at least not in the timeframe I need. My returning employee is starting the 23rd, got work to do on trucks and trailers and mowers but hopefully a few cleanups before we start mowing.

I'm looking for a crew leader if you know of anyone looking for work.


----------



## Young Pup

Hey was somebody looking for containers?

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grq/4908070120.html


----------



## fortydegnorth

Young Pup;1979531 said:


> Hey was somebody looking for containers?
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/grq/4908070120.html


Or buy my 40' container


----------



## fortydegnorth

Could use a little sanding and paint on the door edges. No serious rust, just a little surface.


----------



## WALKERS

George 
Pm your phone and I will send you some had 4 calls just today.
Plus I have some others with resume sent to me.


----------



## WALKERS

Had one guy wanting $25 hour.... Really!!!


----------



## Fannin76

WALKERS;1979539 said:


> Had one guy wanting $25 hour.... Really!!!


Hey you're not supposed to tell people what I asked for


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1979539 said:


> Had one guy wanting $25 hour.... Really!!!


Then I guess my request for $30 per hour is out of the question. :laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

born2farm;1979421 said:


> I'm thinking we might get to shake some salt tonight. Lots of wet lots and supposed to get down to 30


Everything dried up here. I want this winter to be over BUT I would like to use up the last of the salt and cinders. I don't mind sitting on liquid....that's easy


----------



## WALKERS

I would probably pay YOU guys that because I know you have experience. I don't know these guys from BOBS HIUSE CAT


----------



## justgeorge

Blizzard warning posted - for Hawaii! Who wants to start the "Hawaii Plowing" thread?
http://www.weather.com/storms/winter/news/hawaii-blizzard-warning-snow-delays-telescope-construction


----------



## cotter

Little late but Ritchie Brothers auctions just west of Columbus usually has some containers in their auction inventory. Just had an auction today... They are at I70 and SR 54 in the speed trap of South Vienna.


----------



## procuts0103

Let's talk about something more exciting. Snow next week!!!!


----------



## justgeorge

procuts0103;1980139 said:


> Let's talk about something more exciting. Snow next week!!!!


What's more exciting than a blizzard in Hawaii???


----------



## CELandscapes

Whoever was looking for containers. Tigerequipment.com they have an add in the Dayton craigslist.


----------



## Fannin76

I'm not seeing snow next week


----------



## Young Pup

Went out today and did an emergency sod repair for a friend today. Guess who I saw out mulching today on Dublin Rd. near fishinger Rd?


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1980268 said:


> I'm not seeing snow next week


Possibly late in the weekend if I remember correctly.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;1980269 said:


> Went out today and did an emergency sod repair for a friend today. Guess who I saw out mulching today on Dublin Rd. near fishinger Rd?


Brickman?????????


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1980269 said:


> Went out today and did an emergency sod repair for a friend today. Guess who I saw out mulching today on Dublin Rd. near fishinger Rd?


I'll guess brickman......


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;1980274 said:


> Brickman?????????





justgeorge;1980275 said:


> I'll guess brickman......


Wow that is amazing. How in the world did you guys guess this?


----------



## procuts0103

That aggravates me to no end. Why mulch this early. All the rains that come in April just washes it all away.


----------



## fortydegnorth

Local company mulched a ton of tree rings at an apartment complex last week. Yesterday I was flushing my coolant on the truck and two neighbors got their pre-emergent laid down buy a big local fert company. Now they're calling for a ton of rain, like inches worth. I have a feeling that if the rain doesn't wash it all away the frozen ground will put a hurting on it. Seems a couple weeks early to me.


----------



## On a Call

It is early...but i can tell you customers feel like they are special, but in reality they are being taken.

I am still working on getting my pruning done


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We're starting mulch and bed edging next week in Athens. We have accounts that require mulch to be down by April 1 unless there is snow on the ground.

Never had a problem with it washing away, etc. If we didn't start till the middle-end of April like some of you guys, we wouldn't get done till the end of June! 

No fert till at least the last week of March. Depends on ground temps.


----------



## On a Call

Hey JD...there is a distance between Wooster and Athens 

I understand the mulching...but find fertilizing with Pre is too early unless you have a long list to complete. I would rather IMO see pre's put down with posts in late April. The later applications to me seem to offer better control of germination. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

On a Call;1980409 said:


> Hey JD...there is a distance between Wooster and Athens
> 
> I understand the mulching...but find fertilizing with Pre is too early unless you have a long list to complete. I would rather IMO see pre's put down with posts in late April. The later applications to me seem to offer better control of germination. Just my .02 worth.


Agree completely. Mulch will start up here end of next week depending on the weather.

We've had good luck with fert/pre in the same app in Athens, but it's also a lot further south than Toledo, or Wooster. I base pre apps off of ground temps much more than dates. If the dates and ground temps line up for fert that's an added bonus.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1980393 said:


> We're starting mulch and bed edging next week in Athens. We have accounts that require mulch to be down by April 1 unless there is snow on the ground.
> 
> Never had a problem with it washing away, etc. If we didn't start till the middle-end of April like some of you guys, we wouldn't get done till the end of June!
> 
> No fert till at least the last week of March. Depends on ground temps.


You using prodiamine or dimension??


----------



## cwby_ram

Got a guy wanting mulch now. Told him lets at least wait until the first week in April.
We do prodiamine, almost always do it with the first fert app.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1980479 said:


> You using prodiamine or dimension??


Dimension, never tried prodiamine, dimension has done what we're asking of it.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1980540 said:


> Dimension, never tried prodiamine, dimension has done what we're asking of it.


We have always used dimension for our first of 5 apps, but I'm wanting to try prodiamine this year for broadleaf control on top of grassy. Some guys are using it on one of their fall apps. Long residual with the granular product


----------



## Young Pup

Just think if all this rain was snow?


----------



## procuts0103

Jarret. Just bought another 72 from exmark. Still not in any way shape or Form ready to cut mulch or cleanup. Have about 50 plus tons of salt on hand and all trucks are still ready to roll.

Few more weeks...


----------



## Young Pup

Going to be close to 70 here on Monday.


----------



## procuts0103

How did it go from -20 to 50s and 60s so fast? Crazy!


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1980758 said:


> Going to be close to 70 here on Monday.


Still getting our cool down at the end of the month? Really could use another week or two to get shifted into spring gear...


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1980801 said:


> Still getting our cool down at the end of the month? Really could use another week or two to get shifted into spring gear...


Yep, I looked at the 12z and it is still there. Even some snow at the end of next weekend. It will be light though according to that run. Heading to bed. Just watched the Buckeyes loose and I am not impressed with Russell from OSU. Oh well, check in tomorrow.


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1980807 said:


> Yep, I looked at the 12z and it is still there. Even some snow at the end of next weekend. It will be light though according to that run. Heading to bed. Just watched the Buckeyes loose and I am not impressed with Russell from OSU. Oh well, check in tomorrow.


Didn't watch, but seemed to be the consensus...


----------



## Flawless440

I new winter was over the first warm up. Started work yesterday.. I'm spending the weekend doing maintenance and washing salt boxes.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

allseasons87;1980646 said:


> We have always used dimension for our first of 5 apps, but I'm wanting to try prodiamine this year for broadleaf control on top of grassy. Some guys are using it on one of their fall apps. Long residual with the granular product


It might be worth a try. I honestly haven't priced it or anything. Sure would be nice to help stay ahead of the dandelions on new accounts! You know how it can be I'm sure...get the pre down at the end of March, and then a rain soaked April and you've got dandelions galore, because you can't post in the damn rain.

The accounts we've had for 2-3+ seasons don't have that issue for the most part, but we've had some new ones that end up like that story. Doesn't matter how you explain it, they think we're miracle workers and that their turf should be weed free after one app of pre.



procuts0103;1980754 said:


> Jarret. Just bought another 72 from exmark. Still not in any way shape or Form ready to cut mulch or cleanup. Have about 50 plus tons of salt on hand and all trucks are still ready to roll.
> 
> Few more weeks...


You're awful optimistic about more snow! It hasn't even been below freezing here for a week.

I still have spreaders in. Blades are washed and in storage, but they can be had quickly. Ebling is out for um, shall we say modifications?


----------



## muffy189

As soon as this rain is done I'm pulling the spreader off the truck


----------



## born2farm

I'm going to leave the one big truck set up to spread salt, but as soon as our lot dries up some I am going to finish washing equipment and put stuff away.

Need to find a tank to unload my nurse trailer of brine. Was planning on it being empty before I needed it for farm work


----------



## Young Pup

As soon as the rain is done, I am going to do a deep clean on the trucks. The spreader and plow is off but can be put back on in a few minutes. Just looked at the 0z still light snow showing up at the end of next weekend.


----------



## jk4718

Finally spending the money to make this truck look pretty again. Ordered new billet grill, led headlights, new front chrome bumper, new chrome mirrors, new window regulator. Drove to my Dad's shop in Bellefontaine to remove the damaged bed and had to drive back to Hilliard. Made my truck legal enough to drive back, but got busted by a customer (guess I should have taped over my company lettering first). Now I need to get the new bed put on and then send the truck to get wrapped. Figured I wold put this snow money to good use.


----------



## procuts0103

Jarret. 

It's been below freezing at night every night here except for the last 2. Hell wally world wanted salt yesterday morning. Said they had black ice. Lol


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1980947 said:


> Finally spending the money to make this truck look pretty again. Ordered new billet grill, led headlights, new front chrome bumper, new chrome mirrors, new window regulator. Drove to my Dad's shop in Bellefontaine to remove the damaged bed and had to drive back to Hilliard. Made my truck legal enough to drive back, but got busted by a customer (guess I should have taped over my company lettering first). Now I need to get the new bed put on and then send the truck to get wrapped. Figured I wold put this snow money to good use.


That looks like something you would see running around the hills of West Virginia. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Young Pup

This paper work is for the birds. Seems like I will never catch up on it.


----------



## Bossman 92

jk4718;1980947 said:


> Finally spending the money to make this truck look pretty again. Ordered new billet grill, led headlights, new front chrome bumper, new chrome mirrors, new window regulator. Drove to my Dad's shop in Bellefontaine to remove the damaged bed and had to drive back to Hilliard. Made my truck legal enough to drive back, but got busted by a customer (guess I should have taped over my company lettering first). Now I need to get the new bed put on and then send the truck to get wrapped. Figured I wold put this snow money to good use.


What make and model is the truck? I took one of our 1 ton srw fords and built a "custom" flatbed for it this fall. Total cost was less than $500 and it doesn't look too *******. The truck does nothing but plow and salt so I didn't want to put too much money into it. Looking to do the same to 1 or 2 of the others with the classic ford bed rot.


----------



## jk4718

It's a 2500 Sierra. I almost bought a utility bed, but it's my daily driver. I just wire wheeled and power washed the undercarriage and put primed and painted it. With getting the bed wrapped and all the new parts I'm only putting 2 grand into it, which is a hell of a lot cheaper than 4-500 a month in truck payments. I';; have to post before and after pictures because I'm pretty stoked about it. 90% of the damage is snow related so it's like I tell my freinds that want to plow..."you never make as much money as you think you do plowing because you sink a large part of it back into fixing the **** you break" haha


----------



## procuts0103

Still got alot of snow on the ground here. No mulching going on here...lol


----------



## bosman

Just posted this in used equipment forum. 

Exmark 60" X-series w/ red technology. 

34 HP, 999 cc. 309 hrs. Suspension seat. Exmark chute blocker. One year left on warranty. Used for one season. Paid more than $14,000. Asking $10,000. 

Sold business, no longer need.


----------



## muffy189

im not seeing that end of the month cool down JP


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1981376 said:


> im not seeing that end of the month cool down JP


next Sunday through Weds gets cool. Then a couple of other shots at the end of the run. Here is what it looks like a week out. My brother got anxious and pulled al the markers off of some properties down here. I said I hope you are comfortable with knowing where everything is. LOL Put two new tires on the 21 inch mower today.  My back yard is getting greener by the minute here.


----------



## Young Pup

Here is a snow fall map.


----------



## Flawless440

bosman;1981375 said:


> Just posted this in used equipment forum.
> 
> Exmark 60" X-series w/ red technology.
> 
> 34 HP, 999 cc. 309 hrs. Suspension seat. Exmark chute blocker. One year left on warranty. Used for one season. Paid more than $14,000. Asking $10,000.
> 
> Sold business, no longer need.[/QUOTE
> 
> That's the Briggs engine?


----------



## bosman

Kohler 999cc. Big Block


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1981427 said:


> Here is a snow fall map.


I'm thinking it's going to melt as it hits...


----------



## Bossman 92

John_DeereGreen;1981654 said:


> I'm thinking it's going to melt as it hits...


I agree. The 10 day forecast shows an uneventful week ahead and the last 3 runs of the GFS basically show nothing. I thinks it's over. Although I know of a guy up north that it's holding on to all hope. :laughing:

I like snow as much as the next guy but I hate big snows and I hate dragging winter out any longer than it should be. This year was great, cold and snowy and then bam....spring. Just my .02


----------



## procuts0103

Don't laugh... made a ton this year! $! $


----------



## Bossman 92

procuts0103;1981747 said:


> Don't laugh... made a ton this year! $! $


No laughing here as I agree snow is where it's at but I hate screwing around for weeks with the hopes of another salting. At least down here I hope it's over. I have warm weather work to start


----------



## Young Pup

Well, cleaned out and washed down the inside of the trucks today. Sharpened up the hedge trimmers and just enjoyed being outside all day.  Need to take a look a look at the models to see what it shows for the weekend. Other than that got a few calls for spring cleanups to day. Not going to mulch yet. Get all the other work done first.


----------



## On a Call

Still working on our pruning before buds come out.

Did a nice row of Burning bushes...got another 88 to do.


----------



## [email protected]

We unfortunately had to mulch an apt complex in Lancaster yesterday and the bagged mulch I picked up was frozen in the middle. This is why I dont A use bagged material and B mulch until April. We only used bagged because the owners wanted us to. Had to set all of the bags out on the asphalt and wait until this morning to finish. First mulch in the books 3/16!! Haha


----------



## Young Pup

Ha, I heard a guy bought a skid of mulch from Ohio mulch on Roberts rd. Of course it was frozen. He went back and complained about it. This was way over a week ago too. So obviously it was still going to be frozen. 

I ran into the same thing with some bagged soil. I did the same as you and laid it on the blacktop and used it last. Some people just don't think very well.


----------



## procuts0103

Where is everyone at??? Snow this weekend!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Took a salter out of one of the trucks today so it will snow for sure this weekend.


----------



## novawagonmaster

procuts0103;1983603 said:


> Where is everyone at??? Snow this weekend!


If it does, it's my fault.

I took the plow off the Jeep for the first time since November. Pressure washed everything and started getting the Jeep ready for summer fun. Going to hold off a few more weeks on changing out the Blizzaks and hard top for the A/T tires and soft top just in case, though. I'm optimistic... not crazy.


----------



## muffy189

I took everything off my truck so let it snow


----------



## procuts0103

Looking like a salt run tomorrow or Friday night... fine by me. Still have 4 trucks ready to roll


----------



## SnoDaddy

Sure you do


----------



## On a Call

I heading east to where there is snow, the chase is on 

Nah...heading to Kent St to where my daughter goes to school. Spend a long weekend with her


----------



## muffy189

On a Call;1983724 said:


> I heading east to where there is snow, the chase is on
> 
> Nah...heading to Kent St to where my daughter goes to school. Spend a long weekend with her


Kent is my alma matter, of course my daughter chose Akron eeerrrr


----------



## procuts0103

SnoDaddy;1983718 said:


> Sure you do


Why would I lie? I don't get excited and mulch in march like others do. I haven't done a single thing spring related. Still making money with winter setup on trucks.

4 trucks are still ready to roll. Not changing anything till April.


----------



## On a Call

muffy189;1983732 said:


> Kent is my alma matter, of course my daughter chose Akron eeerrrr


Well at least she is close  for you ...my drive is a like 4 hours.

Kent seems like a good school...her first year


----------



## muffy189

On a Call;1983738 said:


> Well at least she is close  for you ...my drive is a like 4 hours.
> 
> Kent seems like a good school...her first year


Its a very good school


----------



## On a Call

I am however concerned...she likes all the extras. You know college life, freedom, Sororities, and being active with worth while concerns. 

She seems to be holding on....but, not in the fore front is education. 

Business degree is her wants.

Yes, I did know it was a excellent school. Really enjoyed the tours a year ago.


----------



## muffy189

My daughter seems to be the same way


----------



## On a Call

Yeah...and I remember being the same too

I just hope she buckles down before it is tooo late. She is the social butterfly. Easy to look back and say, " wish I would have ".


----------



## Bossman 92

Anyone seeing slick conditions? 40 and light rain here


----------



## born2farm

Rain here...kinda sleeting and 36 but everything is just wet


----------



## muffy189

Snow and sleet here


----------



## On a Call

Plowing here caught about 4 or so...hold it, in my dreams.

No snow, calling for showers


----------



## John_DeereGreen

It snowed for about 45 minutes here this morning. Enough to turn the grass white for an hour and a half.

If I'd taken the spreaders out already, I'm sure it would have been freezing rain or something instead.

Mario, are we permitted to delcare winter over now?


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;1984202 said:


> It snowed for about 45 minutes here this morning. Enough to turn the grass white for an hour and a half.
> 
> If I'd taken the spreaders out already, I'm sure it would have been freezing rain or something instead.
> 
> Mario, are we permitted to delcare winter over now?


I guess so... lol. Now I gotta take 4 spreaders out of trucks.


----------



## muffy189

I don't think we had one big storm all year it was just one constant snow every other day


----------



## BruceK

This is what we missed. I calculated that this guy is clearing about 1 mile per hour.


----------



## procuts0103

Cold this morning... grass won't be growing anytime soon!


----------



## muffy189

procuts0103;1986011 said:


> Cold this morning... grass won't be growing anytime soon!


I had 12 this morning bbbrrrrrrr


----------



## muffy189

Heck a month ago when those were the highs that didn't feel as cold as it does now


----------



## Young Pup

For those of you who de dressed their trucks. Who is putting it back together now.

http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx


----------



## Young Pup

Special weather statement
national weather service wilmington oh
523 am edt mon mar 23 2015

ohz026-034-035-042>046-051>053-231400-
hardin-mercer-auglaize-darke-shelby-logan-union oh-delaware-miami-
champaign-clark-
including the cities of...kenton...celina...wapakoneta...
Greenville...sidney...bellefontaine...marysville...delaware...
Piqua...urbana...springfield
523 am edt mon mar 23 2015

...light snow to develop across the region today...

A quick moving weather system will track southeast from the upper
mississippi valley into the ohio valley today. A mix of rain and
snow will develop across the area this morning...mainly north of
i-70. The snow will increase in coverage by midday with up to 2
inches of snow possible by evening. The highest totals will occur along
and north of us 33 over west central ohio...where precipitation
will be mainly snow.

Relatively warm ground temperatures should allow the snow to melt
on most roadways...however elevated surfaces such as bridges and
overpasses may become slick. Motorists should use extra
caution...especially when driving over bridges and overpasses.


$$
ar


----------



## procuts0103

Never take spreaders out till April 1. Although SnoDaddy thinks I'm lieing. I still have trucks ready to roll.


----------



## Young Pup

I can have mine set back up in a 30 minutes. I am not worried about it at this point.


----------



## born2farm

Should melt on contact, but may be salting over night if pavements wet


----------



## Young Pup

http://ohiovalleyforecastingcenter.com/?p=768


----------



## Bossman 92

Plows are all off but still have 2 trucks with v boxes ready to roll. Still have 10 or so tons of salt I wouldn't mind using up.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I just checked pavement temps here. 51 degrees. I don't see much sticking. 

Spreaders are still in trucks. Just in case.

Hey Allseasons...on the Edgeless growth regulator you're using. What are you spraying it with, a backpack sprayer? I hope that it's going to knock 25-40% off our trimming time in HOA's and apartment complexes. Are you using any generic products for large areas? We have a couple accounts that the islands are all grass, but they're too small for even a push mower. Be really nice to hit them once a month and let them go. From the phone call I got yesterday we're unfortuantley getting back into mowing.


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1986065 said:


> Should melt on contact, but may be salting over night if pavements wet


What's happening up your way Brock???


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Still dry here. Radar shows it's getting close.


----------



## born2farm

Young Pup;1986158 said:


> What's happening up your way Brock???


Hit and miss. Light flurries and snow showers throughout the area


----------



## procuts0103

Let it snow$$$


----------



## born2farm

Intellicast bumped us up to 1-3 lol


----------



## Young Pup

born2farm;1986170 said:


> Hit and miss. Light flurries and snow showers throughout the area





born2farm;1986174 said:


> Intellicast bumped us up to 1-3 lol


LOL Here we go. Over achiever. Thanks.


----------



## born2farm

Roads are wet and I have seen a few patches of walks with a dusting. On the plus side ODOT is out lol


----------



## Young Pup

Got to love odot. At least they did not tear all their trucks down yet. :waving::laughing:


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1986186 said:


> Got to love odot. At least they did not tear all their trucks down yet. :waving::laughing:


What do you think jp??? Snow going to stick over this way?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Snowing pretty good here. There's some white patches on gravel here and there. Pavement is just wet.


----------



## born2farm

Lots are either covered or slushy. This blows


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1986191 said:


> What do you think jp??? Snow going to stick over this way?





born2farm;1986233 said:


> Lots are either covered or slushy. This blows


Once that sun goes down, then I think it will be interesting. Put my spreader on, but have not loaded up salt yet.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1986240 said:


> Once that sun goes down, then I think it will be interesting. Put my spreader on, but have not loaded up salt yet.


I love winter......IN THE WINTER!!! Come on man winter in SPRING SUCKS! Make it go away. OR stay and let's make some money!


----------



## Young Pup

It started here. One station is calling for 1 to 3 here and 2 to 4 n/w of here.


----------



## Bossman 92

Surely we won't have to plow


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1986274 said:


> Surely we won't have to plow


Who you calling Shirley?


----------



## allseasons87

Sticking in Delaware


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1986116 said:


> I just checked pavement temps here. 51 degrees. I don't see much sticking.
> 
> Spreaders are still in trucks. Just in case.
> 
> Hey Allseasons...on the Edgeless growth regulator you're using. What are you spraying it with, a backpack sprayer? I hope that it's going to knock 25-40% off our trimming time in HOA's and apartment complexes. Are you using any generic products for large areas? We have a couple accounts that the islands are all grass, but they're too small for even a push mower. Be really nice to hit them once a month and let them go. From the phone call I got yesterday we're unfortuantley getting back into mowing.


We spray it out of the hose reel on our z spray, but backpack should work fine.


----------



## Young Pup

Time to eat, then I will figure out what the heck to do. LOL


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1986281 said:


> Who you calling Shirley?


Knew that would be brought up :laughing: Classic


----------



## fortydegnorth

Roof is white but the street is just wet. It's quit snowing here for now.


----------



## Bossman 92

Snowing like hell here. Roads are wet walks covered. Oh joy


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1986292 said:


> Knew that would be brought up :laughing: Classic


I Shirley was not going to let it slide. LOL


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1986284 said:


> We spray it out of the hose reel on our z spray, but backpack should work fine.


Can't wait to try it! Just ordered some off eBay for $68 8oz


----------



## allseasons87

[email protected];1986400 said:


> Can't wait to try it! Just ordered some off eBay for $68 8oz


Just DO NOT over apply or apply on a windy day!


----------



## usmcdroach

Go to edgeless website. They will send you a free sample. I think they sent me a 3oz bottle. Looking forward to it working out for us at a condo. There's a lot of fence lines and other trimming I'm hoping to cut down.


----------



## allseasons87

John_DeereGreen;1986116 said:


> I just checked pavement temps here. 51 degrees. I don't see much sticking.
> 
> Spreaders are still in trucks. Just in case.
> 
> Hey Allseasons...on the Edgeless growth regulator you're using. What are you spraying it with, a backpack sprayer? I hope that it's going to knock 25-40% off our trimming time in HOA's and apartment complexes. Are you using any generic products for large areas? We have a couple accounts that the islands are all grass, but they're too small for even a push mower. Be really nice to hit them once a month and let them go. From the phone call I got yesterday we're unfortuantley getting back into mowing.


Either primo or a generic for open areas


----------



## allseasons87

usmcdroach;1986420 said:


> Go to edgeless website. They will send you a free sample. I think they sent me a 3oz bottle. Looking forward to it working out for us at a condo. There's a lot of fence lines and other trimming I'm hoping to cut down.


I would highly recommend to do a test run on an area that's not at a customers first. Gotta get a feel for the banding application especially out of a backpack. We hop on the z spray and keep a steady pace. Cannot overlap with it at all.


----------



## allseasons87

usmcdroach;1986420 said:


> Go to edgeless website. They will send you a free sample. I think they sent me a 3oz bottle. Looking forward to it working out for us at a condo. There's a lot of fence lines and other trimming I'm hoping to cut down.


Also, double rinse out your tank with some wipe out after your app before switching to another control product


----------



## born2farm

2-3 on grass inch on walks and lots. Went from slush to ice quick. Heading out now to try and make stuff look presentable. Only 5 trucks and two loaders short tonight


----------



## [email protected]

allseasons87;1986408 said:


> Just DO NOT over apply or apply on a windy day!


Sounds good sir thank you.


----------



## procuts0103

Snow this weekend...


----------



## ohionobs

Yea had like 1/16" here on grass, I called out the play loaders, and imaginary spray rigs to do my made up malls. Makin bank online though.


----------



## SnoDaddy

ohionobs;1986605 said:


> Yea had like 1/16" here on grass, I called out the play loaders, and imaginary spray rigs to do my made up malls. Makin bank online though.


You and I are going to get along!


----------



## On a Call

Just got in after the massive clean up. Looks like I need to get the payloaders out tonight and stack.


----------



## On a Call

ohionobs;1986605 said:


> Yea had like 1/16" here on grass, I called out the play loaders, and imaginary spray rigs to do my made up malls. Makin bank online though.


How did you measure 1/16 when I heard it was 1/32 ?


----------



## Young Pup

Ha took the salt spreader back off. Did not use it anyway.LOL Brought the mowers over today and need to change the oil on them. I saw one today that get's full sunshine and it actually has some growth on it. LOL


----------



## procuts0103

Sno... who are you? You say your in my area. Do I know you?


----------



## muffy189

I'm not offended at all. Anyhow do you think we will get one more decent snowfall??? JP or anyone


----------



## Young Pup

muffy189;1987433 said:


> I'm not offended at all. Anyhow do you think we will get one more decent snowfall??? JP or anyone


It's possible. Some chances showing up. But I'm not to optimistic about that.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok fellas, let's refrain from the name calling, derogatory and unnecessary comments please

thanks all, I would appreciate it :waving:


----------



## On a Call

Weeds are growing, grass is in the cracks...gotta get after them


----------



## John_DeereGreen

There was some major editing in here...


----------



## cwby_ram

John_DeereGreen;1987472 said:


> There was some major editing in here...


I missed it all. 
Got to do walks and spot salt a little up this way the other night.


----------



## Bossman 92

cwby_ram;1987478 said:


> I missed it all.
> Got to do walks and spot salt a little up this way the other night.


:laughing: You missed it alright. Let's just say the guys got a little off topic


----------



## cwby_ram

Bossman 92;1987488 said:


> :laughing: You missed it alright. Let's just say the guys got a little off topic


Haha, I don't believe it for a minute. :laughing:


----------



## usmcdroach

Damnit Michael can't we have a little fun? I don't think anyone was taking it personal. What do you expect as we sit waiting for winter to be winter or switch to spring. I was pretty pumped to check out the replies and there all gone.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bossman 92;1987488 said:


> :laughing: You missed it alright. Let's just say the guys got a little off topic


Last time I looked was on my phone about 845. Did it get even more interesting from there??


----------



## jk4718

Haha. You guys got in trouble with the teacher. :laughing:

Now that the d*** measuring is over let's measure up one last snow for the season. Disclaimer: Yes it's far out, yes it's April, yes it's a 1% chance, no I don't want this when we already started building patios....but here it is:


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1987478 said:


> I missed it all.
> Got to do walks and spot salt a little up this way the other night.


Saw Don Barney and gave him some crap just a little bit ago. 



John_DeereGreen;1987509 said:


> Last time I looked was on my phone about 845. Did it get even more interesting from there??


I don't think it got any more interesting after my post this am.


----------



## Young Pup

jk4718;1987518 said:


> Haha. You guys got in trouble with the teacher. :laughing:
> 
> Now that the d*** measuring is over let's measure up one last snow for the season. Disclaimer: Yes it's far out, yes it's April, yes it's a 1% chance, no I don't want this when we already started building patios....but here it is:


I have seen it. LOL I got tickets for opening day on April 6th. It would be just my luck.


----------



## Flawless440

Somebody said we have 8k-10k more snow moneys coming for the month of March...


----------



## cwby_ram

Young Pup;1987538 said:


> Saw Don Barney and gave him some crap just a little bit ago.


Ha, yes, I'm waiting to hear back from him on financing a v-ride. Hopefully, I hear soon, promo deal runs out at the end of the month!


----------



## jk4718

Young Pup;1987539 said:


> I have seen it. LOL I got tickets for opening day on April 6th. It would be just my luck.


I don't feel like sorting through the back pages, but I'm pretty sure you said it would snow then when you talked about buying those tickets. Guess that means it's a sure thing so we can blame it all on you.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I guess it's contract signing day for landscape maintenance work. Got 4 in so far since lunch time. Amazing, 3 years ago at this time we'd already cut some accounts 3 times. This year everything is still totally dormant.


----------



## muffy189

John_DeereGreen;1987561 said:


> I guess it's contract signing day for landscape maintenance work. Got 4 in so far since lunch time. Amazing, 3 years ago at this time we'd already cut some accounts 3 times. This year everything is still totally dormant.


Mother Nature must know something we don't


----------



## Flawless440

[email protected];1986400 said:


> Can't wait to try it! Just ordered some off eBay for $68 8oz


Link for that?? 
I keep finding it for $93


----------



## cwby_ram

John_DeereGreen;1987561 said:


> I guess it's contract signing day for landscape maintenance work. Got 4 in so far since lunch time. Amazing, 3 years ago at this time we'd already cut some accounts 3 times. This year everything is still totally dormant.


I'm ok with it. Still wrapping up some projects. Gonna try to squeeze a little patio in before we start mowing.


----------



## procuts0103

I'm afraid to say that I have trucks still ready to roll. Lol. Glad we can all get along again. OK ok. Seriously snow??? I know I said we will plow again but wow. Reverse psychology works! Ha.

Oh almost forgot... I had one of our nursing homes call this morning wanting salt! Shocking...


----------



## Young Pup

[email protected];1977266 said:


> Shut up idiot. I bet we make another $8-10k easy on snow this year. BET.





Flawless440;1987542 said:


> Somebody said we have 8k-10k more snow moneys coming for the month of March...


Here is that guy.   But he did say this year. Which means it could be through the end of the year. LOL


----------



## Young Pup

cwby_ram;1987543 said:


> Ha, yes, I'm waiting to hear back from him on financing a v-ride. Hopefully, I hear soon, promo deal runs out at the end of the month!


give him a call and check the status. He was pretty busy when I was there. Was giving he crap for delivering your parts to you. LOL



jk4718;1987545 said:


> I don't feel like sorting through the back pages, but I'm pretty sure you said it would snow then when you talked about buying those tickets. Guess that means it's a sure thing so we can blame it all on you.


I went back to look. I gave up. Oh well if it happens, more money.payup


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1987630 said:


> Here is that guy.   But he did say this year. Which means it could be through the end of the year. LOL


Time to collect on that bet. payup


----------



## Flawless440

Young Pup;1987634 said:


> give him a call and check the status. He was pretty busy when I was there. Was giving he crap for delivering your parts to you. LOL
> 
> I went back to look. I gave up. Oh well if it happens, more money.payup





cwby_ram;1987543 said:


> Ha, yes, I'm waiting to hear back from him on financing a v-ride. Hopefully, I hear soon, promo deal runs out at the end of the month!


In the process of financing a 104" Hustler.. Picked up a entire school district, on a 3 year deal.. Signing tomorrow.


----------



## procuts0103

They still have the fx1000 engine on it?


----------



## cwby_ram

Flawless440;1987764 said:


> In the process of financing a 104" Hustler.. Picked up a entire school district, on a 3 year deal.. Signing tomorrow.


Demoed one of those while I was still at the golf course. Those things are awesome, I loved it. I put a bid in on a local townships parks a few years ago. They kept it in house, but if we'd gotten it, I'd have one of those hustlers! 
I'm gonna give Don a call tomorrow and see what's up. Speaking of parts, I need some of those too. The crappy clips that hold the rear hood up on my cheetah gave up last year and bent everything up. Managed to straighten the sheet metal, but scag wants almost $100 for the hinge. Think I'll be doing my best to straighten that, too.


----------



## On a Call

Calling for 1-3 this morning a fast storm.

Guess I need to leave early. To presalt or not is the question

http://www.weather.com/weather/today/l/USOH0953:1:US


----------



## justgeorge

Young Pup;1987539 said:


> I have seen it. LOL I got tickets for opening day on April 6th. It would be just my luck.


 Since it will miss us down here in Cincinnati, if you're busy plowing I'll take those tickets!


----------



## Young Pup

Flawless440;1987764 said:


> In the process of financing a 104" Hustler.. Picked up a entire school district, on a 3 year deal.. Signing tomorrow.


Very nice. What part of town?



cwby_ram;1987824 said:


> Demoed one of those while I was still at the golf course. Those things are awesome, I loved it. I put a bid in on a local townships parks a few years ago. They kept it in house, but if we'd gotten it, I'd have one of those hustlers!
> I'm gonna give Don a call tomorrow and see what's up. Speaking of parts, I need some of those too. The crappy clips that hold the rear hood up on my cheetah gave up last year and bent everything up. Managed to straighten the sheet metal, but scag wants almost $100 for the hinge. Think I'll be doing my best to straighten that, too.


Go to a metal shop and see what they would charge you. Look around and I bet you can find something that will work.


----------



## Young Pup

justgeorge;1987832 said:


> Since it will miss us down here in Cincinnati, if you're busy plowing I'll take those tickets!


I think my brother would not be to happy if I sold them to someone else.


----------



## procuts0103

Grass is covered here... wth


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What's the price tag on one of those Hustlers Jason?? Gotta be up there



procuts0103;1987938 said:


> Grass is covered here... wth


Keep that crap up there.


----------



## procuts0103

the temperature has been falling all day currently 33 degrees and everything is soaked I think we may have to salt tonight


----------



## [email protected]

Flawless440;1987577 said:


> Link for that??
> I keep finding it for $93


The name on eBay was almondjoyjoy2014, and said they had more.


----------



## [email protected]

Young Pup;1987630 said:


> Here is that guy.   But he did say this year. Which means it could be through the end of the year. LOL


Ahhhhh you caught on young grasshopper lol


----------



## born2farm

Anyone else get snow tonight? We got around an inch on some of out eastern stuff. Over west it's bone dry. Hoping salt will cut it


----------



## cwby_ram

born2farm;1988633 said:


> Anyone else get snow tonight? We got around an inch on some of out eastern stuff. Over west it's bone dry. Hoping salt will cut it


I've got an inch at the moment in centerburg, still snowing. Light and fluffy, hoping salt does the job, too. Curious if there is that much down the road aways.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

We had some here last night, but it was so light and fluffy when I got up at 5 to check lots 95% had blown around enough that the pavement was clear.


----------



## BruceK

Less than a dusting in Dayton.


----------



## Bossman 92

Dusting here also. It was 16 here this morning and a local landscaping company is out mulching. I know these guys and they don't do much mulch at all.


----------



## Young Pup

Can't be that much warmer up there right now. Only 22 here at the moment. Cold morning that is for sure. I bet they are freezing.


----------



## born2farm

We got to salt most of our open stuff. Sidewalks were pretty nasty this morning


----------



## procuts0103

Guys mulching on Saturday plus when it's in the teens???? I just don't get it? Who the hell wants mulched in March? This isn't Hollywood. My god. Irratates me to no end.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I think it's a bit cold to be mulching. But to each their own. Bet it's a blast trying to cut bed edges.


----------



## Flawless440

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/4938963963.html

Old tailgate spreaders for sell
Need to clean out the shop.. Hoping to buy a shop after this house is finally going to closing...


----------



## procuts0103

AccuWeather.com is saying 1-2 here by tomorrow morning. Wtf. Just took salt spreaders out today.


----------



## WALKERS

:laughing::laughing:
Close to 70 down here for the next couple days down here.


----------



## BruceK

Pro - don't trust accuweather.


----------



## procuts0103

Just got up to look out the window. Yeah I'm going back to bed lol.


----------



## procuts0103

Well... my deck had about an inch on it. But the roads were wet. I can finally say I'm getting tired of winter.

Jarrett. We gotta talk about the boss spreaders. I took my poly caster out yesterday and there was so much salt packed up underneath the unit and behind my cab. I'm thinking of a change for next year...


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1989804 said:


> Well... my deck had about an inch on it. But the roads were wet. *I can finally say I'm getting tired of winter.*
> 
> Jarrett. We gotta talk about the boss spreaders. I took my poly caster out yesterday and there was so much salt packed up underneath the unit and behind my cab. I'm thinking of a change for next year...


Are you feeling ok????

I really liked the Boss, just didn't get to use it much. Just took it and the dogg's out Sunday. Maybe 5 tons through the Boss. Never had a pintle chain unit, so I can't compare to one. But I know I have zero complaints about the amount of salt the auger puts out. I won't be getting rid of this auger for a pintle. The only salt in the bed of my truck is where the saltdogg hopper was cracked and it let the auger force some out.

The lights built into the back are awesome too. Took the LED's off the bedrail after I saw how bright the ones on the box were.

If I can sell the dogg that was in my truck, I'll grab another Boss for next winter. It's worth the extra 2300 bucks.


----------



## procuts0103

I'm feeling fine... Lol just tired of all the salt that was in my bed!


----------



## Flawless440

John_DeereGreen;1989852 said:


> Are you feeling ok????
> 
> I really liked the Boss, just didn't get to use it much. Just took it and the dogg's out Sunday. Maybe 5 tons through the Boss. Never had a pintle chain unit, so I can't compare to one. But I know I have zero complaints about the amount of salt the auger puts out. I won't be getting rid of this auger for a pintle. The only salt in the bed of my truck is where the saltdogg hopper was cracked and it let the auger force some out.
> 
> The lights built into the back are awesome too. Took the LED's off the bedrail after I saw how bright the ones on the box were.
> 
> If I can sell the dogg that was in my truck, I'll grab another Boss for next winter. It's worth the extra 2300 bucks.


Get the drag chain....


----------



## procuts0103

Does it leave salt in front of the unit? My dam poly caster leaves a ton of salt behind the cab. I adjusted the chain multiple times and it still does it...


----------



## Young Pup

Get them trucks ready guys.


----------



## Bossman 92

Young Pup;1990241 said:


> Get them trucks ready guys.


:laughing: NOT funny! You had me checking for a second tho.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

procuts0103;1990142 said:


> Does it leave salt in front of the unit? My dam poly caster leaves a ton of salt behind the cab. I adjusted the chain multiple times and it still does it...


I'm pretty sure the Boss units are sealed in the front and have a pan under the chain that you can pull out to avoid the salt in the bed deal.

I'm telling you Mario...if you're happy with your Salt Dogg auger, you'll love the Boss auger. No more pintle chain BS to deal with.


----------



## procuts0103

I'm really thinking hard about looking towards a new boss...


----------



## Young Pup

Bossman 92;1990287 said:


> :laughing: NOT funny! You had me checking for a second tho.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Maclawnco

selling my pushers if anyone wants to look http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162025

Paul and I are talking about me getting setup as a Metal Plessis dealer so Im getting rid of these for my first order.


----------



## WALKERS

So is everyone over at Lawnsite??? Now


----------



## BruceK

Yep. looks like winter of 2014-15 is in the history books for southern Ohio. See you all in the 2015-16 thread.


----------



## Young Pup

WALKERS;1992395 said:


> So is everyone over at Lawnsite??? Now


Nope, I was at Opening day yesterday.  Saw a couple crews out working in Blue Ash and Reading yesterday mowing. Saw another guy with his plow on in Blue Ash cruising through the Wal Mart and Menards center on Reading road too.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;1992701 said:


> Saw another guy with his plow on in Blue Ash cruising through the Wal Mart and Menards center on Reading road too.


Wishful thinking for this season, or pre plowing for next season??


----------



## Fannin76

So I've been putting it off but what's that small business tax break for state? U only have to claim like 25% or something?


----------



## Flawless440

Going on 5 weeks straight without a day off. Going hard till June then it's Florida time....


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Figured I'd throw it in here for a while before I put it out to the masses of Craigslist...

I'm selling my Boss VBX 8000, AUGER model. Bought it new at the end of Feburary this season, used it for 2 events. I've put about 5 tons through it. Works like a champ. I left about a yard of salt sit in it for about 12 hours overnight and had no issues at all with the auger not working right, even at 10 degrees. Washed completely at the end of the season. It's sitting outside but completely tarped.

Only selling because I can't run it with my Ebling/don't want to salt with my personal truck, and it's going to be too small to go on the F450's we're going to start running. Only trades I'd be interested in are a 3-4 yard electric v box in very good cosmetic and operating condition.

5K and it's yours. Can be picked up just north of Wooster (44691) I've got a skid steer to load it with.


----------



## 496 BB

Not sure if anyone still on here or not but Im in need of a hardscaper/landscaper to do some work for us. Decent paying job as in over $15k located in Orient. Need an estimate asap and needs to be started on within 2 weeks or so. I may be able to buy some time on that but not sure. Work is mostly resetting pavers that have sunk, powerwashing, tuckpointing some mortar, sandstone caps (small), and sealing. Some other things as well. Going to need a crew of at least 5 guys Id say to be done in a timely fashion. If interested email me at info(at)cokbr.com <<<<< the (at) is actually @. Get alot of spam if I put it in there. Not alot of materials in this job on contractors part. I just need someone reliable to show up and not BS me. Also need an estimate this week or early next week. I know it just got sprung on me yesterday as well. Typical.


----------



## Young Pup

What's going on guys? Anyone getting the itch? How's everyone summer going or if you want to call it a summer. We need some dry weather that is for sure. Saturday was a great day.


----------



## Fannin76

I'm mentally ready for plowing but physically I got a bother truck 99 1 ton Chevy from the city of Columbus so I need to get my plow mounted and find a back up truck


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2010394 said:


> I'm mentally ready for plowing but physically I got a bother truck 99 1 ton Chevy from the city of Columbus so I need to get my plow mounted and find a back up truck


Very cool, how many miles?


----------



## Young Pup

Read earlier that Rich Apuzzo from Skyeye Weather has passed away from brain cancer. He was a great source of information during the winter time. Now Josh from Ohio Valley Weather will be the main man and I can't wait to see his new site he is working on.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2010451 said:


> Very cool, how many miles?


110883 miles


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Let it snow let it snow let it snow. 

Just think fellas...if all this rain were snow. I'd be broke on seasonals.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;2010904 said:


> Let it snow let it snow let it snow.
> 
> Just think fellas...if all this rain were snow. I'd be broke on seasonals.


Not you, you're the seasonal master


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2010470 said:


> 110883 miles


Cool, what plow are you putting on it.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2010904 said:


> Let it snow let it snow let it snow.
> 
> Just think fellas...if all this rain were snow. I'd be broke on seasonals.


Screw that, I am selling out and heading south to where the sunshine is. I am sick of gray skies and rain.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2011397 said:


> Cool, what plow are you putting on it.


It's got a western mount, but since I don't have a western I'm going to put my boss straight blade and put wings on it


----------



## procuts0103

I'm thinking epic snow this season! !!!


----------



## Fannin76

procuts0103;2011842 said:


> I'm thinking epic snow this season! !!!


I like the way u think


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2011399 said:


> It's got a western mount, but since I don't have a western I'm going to put my boss straight blade and put wings on it


Very nice. Post up some pics when done.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2012241 said:


> Very nice. Post up some pics when done.


For sure I don't know if I mentioned it but I'm also going to rep ain't it just trying to decide on what color


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2012250 said:


> For sure I don't know if I mentioned it but I'm also going to rep ain't it just trying to decide on what color


Nice. Don't paint it white.


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2012956 said:


> Nice. Don't paint it white.


Why not white?


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2013010 said:


> Why not white?


Because you might not find it in a snow storm. :laughing::waving:


----------



## Fannin76

Young Pup;2013767 said:


> Because you might not find it in a snow storm. :laughing::waving:


I was thinking maybe green, not hunter green but a lighter shade since I also mow, idk yet.


----------



## Young Pup

Fannin76;2013817 said:


> I was thinking maybe green, not hunter green but a lighter shade since I also mow, idk yet.


That will work. Post the pics when done.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I'm sick of summer. Where's the snow?

Any of you guys using Kubota RTV's for sidewalks? Can't bring myself to drop another 45K on a Ventrac. Don't need another one, or another compact tractor. Can set up an RTV1100 with Boss v for 25K cheaper than either of the other options.


----------



## procuts0103

John_DeereGreen;2014751 said:


> I'm sick of summer. Where's the snow?
> 
> Any of you guys using Kubota RTV's for sidewalks? Can't bring myself to drop another 45K on a Ventrac. Don't need another one, or another compact tractor. Can set up an RTV1100 with Boss v for 25K cheaper than either of the other options.


I absolutely hate summer with a passion. Bring on the snow!


----------



## Young Pup

I just want it to stop freaking raining all the time. I need a break from the mowing so I will be ready for leaf season.


----------



## jk4718

John_DeereGreen;2014751 said:


> I'm sick of summer. Where's the snow?
> 
> Any of you guys using Kubota RTV's for sidewalks? Can't bring myself to drop another 45K on a Ventrac. Don't need another one, or another compact tractor. Can set up an RTV1100 with Boss v for 25K cheaper than either of the other options.


They would have to wide sidewalks. I friend of mine bought one with the boss v. He absolutely loves it and wishes he could trade all of his trucks for them. We used it on commercial properties. It works great for cleaning up around loading docks. It seems slower than a bobcat though and it's about the same size wise.


----------



## magneto259

I haven't heard too much on snow predictions yet. I was thinking about trying to convert some of my smaller per push places to seasonal this season. I've been all per push.


----------



## Young Pup

It's really to early to forecast the upcoming winter. Even with Godzilla El Nino, it just is too early. I suspect some of the good forecasters will wait until early October to put out some thoughts.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

jk4718;2019610 said:


> They would have to wide sidewalks. I friend of mine bought one with the boss v. He absolutely loves it and wishes he could trade all of his trucks for them. We used it on commercial properties. It works great for cleaning up around loading docks. It seems slower than a bobcat though and it's about the same size wise.


Thank you. As of right now, we are going the Bobcat Toolcat route. Most of the walks are 72-84 inches wide.



Young Pup;2020552 said:


> It's really to early to forecast the upcoming winter. Even with Godzilla El Nino, it just is too early. I suspect some of the good forecasters will wait until early October to put out some thoughts.


The less we get the better! You per push guys in Columbus and south can keep the big storms.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2020723 said:


> Thank you. As of right now, we are going the Bobcat Toolcat route. Most of the walks are 72-84 inches wide.
> 
> The less we get the better! You per push guys in Columbus and south can keep the big storms.


Trying not to even think about snow right now. Had a customer say to me today that leaf season will be here soon. Then I said, that means snow is right behind that. LOL He ended up going back in his house. :laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Who else is signing contracts?? 

Seems like the last couple winters are getting property managers a little more motivated to get under contract. At least there's something to help keep cool in 90 degree heat.


----------



## Fannin76

John_DeereGreen;2023623 said:


> Who else is signing contracts??
> 
> Seems like the last couple winters are getting property managers a little more motivated to get under contract. At least there's something to help keep cool in 90 degree heat.


I've got one in the books! Pretty big for me $1175 every three inches!


----------



## born2farm

We have landed a few new contracts. Waiting on a few more to roll in, and the routes will be maxed again.


----------



## muffy189

Anyone know anything about airflow electric v box spreaders. A friend of mine has one for sale its 3 or 4 seasons old. What kind of money would it be worth?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Soooo...we starting a 2015-2016 thread, or going to keep this one rolling?


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2033684 said:


> Soooo...we starting a 2015-2016 thread, or going to keep this one rolling?


Maybe we should start a new one.  :waving:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Young Pup;2033895 said:


> Maybe we should start a new one.  :waving:


You're the ring leader, go for it.


----------



## Young Pup

John_DeereGreen;2033901 said:


> You're the ring leader, go for it.


New thread is up. Not messing around this year. 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2033909#post2033909


----------

